#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-02
<Silouan> Just installed Ubuntu 11.10. I see the new inerface but I can't find a Terminal icon, or even a way to pull up the list of installed apps. Isn't terminal/console/shell the very first thing any user will try to run?  I can't imagine why it's missing. Is my install broken or am I missing something obvious?
<bluefrog> hud-service is eating more and more RAM as time goes by
<bluefrog> starts at 10 meg ish . two days after am at 800 meg.
<g0twig> mhall119: morning
<rye> Hello, i still try to get a bit of attention to bug #943851 - here's the easy browser test case - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/blur.html
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943851 in Unity Distro Priority "[unity 5.6] Pressing Alts steals focus from current widget, cannot compose characters with AltGr" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943851
<rye> I wonder whether I should file a new bug since the issue in the original one seems to be fixed partially, but for e.g. users of Picasa this means that renaming the photo is not possible
<gotwig> jey
<gotwig> mhall119: jo
<gotwig> The gourmet recipe manager scope is not working partialy :-)!
<gotwig> "now" :X
<didrocks> tsdgeos: you should ping barry on #ubuntu-devel (in US time), he's getting the alt issue a lot as an emacs user
<tsdgeos> tx for the input
<didrocks> tsdgeos: btw, I think you got the message by Gerry, but we try to have a RC for Friday
<tsdgeos> yes
<didrocks> tsdgeos: so ensure that every branches are merged by there
<didrocks> tsdgeos: and as well the Alt configuration key :)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i'm on holiday, so they'll be done for thursday
<didrocks> tsdgeos: even better :-)
<tsdgeos> holiday + on friday
<tsdgeos> didrocks: you doing the ctrl+super instead of super?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: yeah, there is no need of any action on your side
<didrocks> tsdgeos: just metacity gconf keys for 2d
<tsdgeos> ok
<didrocks> tsdgeos: just ensure that for alt configuration, you are using the same *gconf* key than 3D
<didrocks> tsdgeos: it's not really an option for exposing it to g-c-c
<tsdgeos> didrocks: is it not?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: no, that's what I hilighted that to greyback
<didrocks> tsdgeos: the shortcut panel dialog can only work with gconf
<tsdgeos> so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/969256 won't happen then?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 969256 in Ayatana Design "Keyboard shortcuts - The HUD keyboard shortcut should be configurable" [Critical,Triaged]
<didrocks> tsdgeos: it will, I'm tweaking g-c-c to make "alt" (which is ignored right now) recognized
<didrocks> tsdgeos: but for the 2d side, you need to read the same compiz gconf key than 3d
<tsdgeos> ok, do you happen to know which key is it?
<didrocks> sure one sec
<didrocks> tsdgeos: /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/show_hud the default is "<Alt>"
<tsdgeos> tx
<didrocks> tsdgeos: you should ship an override file in case compiz isn't installed/started
<didrocks> tsdgeos: if you have issues with that, I can help :)
<tsdgeos> i got lost there yes
<tsdgeos> have no idea of what an override file is
<tsdgeos> so i'd appreciate some pointers
<didrocks> tsdgeos: once you get the patch proposed, I'll do it :)
<didrocks> no worry
<tsdgeos> ok
<gotwig> how may I convert an image object in such a  way that I can acess it from python via its URI/URL ? http://bpaste.net/show/26339/
<jml> Every time I press Super-Up to maximize I get the keybinding screen come up.  It doesn't seem to go away until I tap Super again to bring up the dash and then tap Super again to dismiss it. Very frustrating.
<tsdgeos> didrocks: do you know where can i read the syntax that key value is going to be saved?
<rye> didrocks: hi and sorry to disturb again regarding compose/alt key - are you using a compose-enabled keyboard?
<gotwig> jml: reported it?
<jml> gotwig: not yet
<gotwig> jml: why not
<didrocks> tsdgeos: it's already saved on your system, it's like any other keys
<jml> gotwig: because I've had a poor experience filing bugs against unity in the past.
<didrocks> rye: I have an alt key on my machine, no compose
<tsdgeos> didrocks: sure, but we do not parse any of the gsettings key settings in unity-2d, so i need to parse it
<gotwig> jml: developing is easier ;) ?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: <Alt> is the default, if there are other values, it's classical keyshortcut schema like <Control><Alt>… or <Super>l
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i saw some Primary there, you know what it means?
<jml> gotwig: sorry, I don't get the jok.e.
<gotwig> jml: np, I am a poor german student who is unable to speak english ^^
<didrocks> tsdgeos: right, treat Primary as Control
<tsdgeos> ok
<rye> didrocks: then it is not seen, so now when hud is enabled and bound to alt key then http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/blur.html test fails, does anybody here (from unity team) use compose key?
<didrocks> rye: not sure, let's the real upstream team answering to that? ^
<rye> gord: hi, i am searching for somebody from unity team to see http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/blur.html - with altgr as compose, this looks like bug #943851 but in this case the focus is not stolen completely, only for a tiny fraction of second, which still causes the blur event
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943851 in Unity Distro Priority "[unity 5.6] Pressing Alts steals focus from current widget, cannot compose characters with AltGr" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943851
<gord> rye, seems like its something in the compiz keyhandling, can you open a new bug for that?
<rye> gord: ok, great!
<gord> ta#
<gotwig> any lens/scope developers here?
<snadge> you guys support unity2d in here?
<snadge> trying to figure out why i can play minecraft at 120fps in gnome classic (no effects)
<snadge> but with unity2d .. its 20fps
<snadge> on the new hd7870 card i just bought
<snadge> ok im just going to drink alcohol
<gotwig> snadge: yo
<gotwig> snadge: couse java sucks
<mhr3> gotwig, trouble with lenses?
<gotwig> mhr3: somehow :D!
<gotwig> mhr3: can you help?
<mhr3> we won't know unless you ask ;)
<gotwig> mhr3: how may I convert an image object in such a  way that I can acess it from python via its URI/URL ? http://bpaste.net/show/26339/
<gotwig> already asked
<gotwig> if that works
<gotwig> my scope would  finaly work completly...
<gotwig> for gourmet recipe manager
<gotwig> mhr3: are I am able to give it the function as a image object? not as an URI/URL?
<mhr3> gotwig, like you're trying to pack the entire image data in the uri?
<gotwig> mhr3: what you mean
<gotwig> hyperair: in 'icon' is blob code for the image
<gotwig> hups
<gotwig> mhr3: but model.append expects an URI/URL for the icon
<mhr3> gotwig, it actually wants the string GIcon.to_string() given you
<mhr3> gives*
<gotwig> ?
<gotwig> mhr3: so what I have to do ;)
<mhr3> gotwig, so what do you have as input again?
<mhr3> cause if you have your own pixbuf you can't really send that over (unless you save it to a file and pass that file's uri)
<gotwig> mhr3: I got the BLOB code from sqlite3.... that I saved into "icon"
<gotwig> but if I save it into a file
<gotwig> or better: files
<gotwig> its not nice
<gotwig> and it uses filesystem
<gotwig> dont wanna use that
<gotwig> its dirty
<mhr3> yep, but to support themed icons and stuff it works this way
<mhr3> theoretically you should be able to pass a data: uri (with base64 encoded raw data) but i don't think unity supports that
<mhr3> gord, i suppose noone really tried that, right ^^?
<gord> pretty sure that wouldn't work and i wouldn't particularly want to support it without a good reason, means its harder to cache
<gord> we do accept uri's to practically anywhere including the net though, anything that gio supports
<mhr3> gotwig, so easy, implement a new gvfs module that will handle your special my-lens-image-data: uris ;)
<mhr3> otherwise save to a tmp file
<gord> surely the icons are coming from somewhere sane right? either the web or somewhere on the system
<gord> so just link to those
<gotwig> mhr3: I prefer gvfs I think
<gotwig> mhr3: so how again xD?
<seb128> gord, is the hud entry text support to be "type a command"?
<gord> seb128, "Type your command"?
<seb128> support->supposed
<seb128> ups, yes
<gord> as far as i am aware yeah
<seb128> gord, right, is that correct?
<seb128> ok, "command" seems a bit weird
<mhr3> btw "make me a sandwich" doesn't work
<gord> might want to check with JohnLea just in-case
<gotwig> mhr3: in my lens/scope?
<seb128> JohnLea, is the HUD really dealing with "commands"?
<gotwig> mhr3: report that bug ! D:
<mhr3> gotwig, not sure which project does it affect :P
<gotwig> mhr3: my one!!
<gord> seb128, in the unix sense? no, in the human language sense? yes
<gotwig> mhr3: I develop cooking lens, you know
<gord> "blur my image" is a command
<mhr3> gotwig, ooooh :)
<gotwig> mhr3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lens-cooking
<seb128> gord, JohnLea: well it's confusing that it uses the same word than alt-f2 for different things
<seb128> gord, command -> action maybe?
<gotwig> mhr3: but it works already :D
<gord> seb128, maybe, i don't really make these decisions ;) i just code the thing
<seb128> gord, yeah, I was just wondering if it's wanted or a bug, is there a design document for the HUD?
<gotwig> mhr3: awesome ;) ?
<mhr3> gotwig, :)
<gotwig> mhr3: so can you help me with gvfs?
<gotwig> mhr3: lol my mother just asked me " do you want a sandwich " lol
<gotwig> mhr3: awesome, it communicates with real life objects :D!^^ (xD)
<mhr3> gotwig, i was joking, that would be serious undertaking
<gotwig> mhr3: gvfs ?
<mhr3> yes
<gotwig> m333h
<gotwig> gord: so you also dont know how :X ?
<gotwig> gord: I know that you can past image data over url's directly, but unity does not support it :X ?
<gotwig> "pass"
<gord> seb128, not sure off hand atm
<mhr3> gotwig, what i suggest is md5-summing the image data and saving a file with the md5 name into tmp, that way unity can do proper caching as least
<gord> gotwig, mhr3 was kidding when he said make a gvfs extension, *glare*
<gotwig> mhr3, gord: see, I am a n00b
<gotwig> I think thats the wrong channel for me xD
<gotwig> mhr3: and that sounds also likke a joke for me, couse I dont like to use /tmp for temporary data ;P
<mhr3> gotwig, read what you just said and you'll see the irony :)
<gotwig> mhr3: :D
<gotwig> mhr3: that md5-summing would be a lot of work, righ?
<gotwig> "right"
<mhr3> computationally? yes
<mhr3> but you're using python... it'd be like <10lines of code
<gotwig> [13:58] <mhr3> theoretically you should be able to pass a data: uri (with base64 encoded raw data) but i don't think unity supports that
<gotwig> going to test that
<mhr3> dont bother, it won't work
<snadge> wait.. what.. why does java sucks if gnome desktop classic.. can get 120fps
<snadge> but unity2d does 20fps
<gotwig> TypeError: 'unicode' object is not callable
<gotwig> :X
<gotwig> snadge: becouse it always sucks, look at android
<snadge> i understand why unity/compiz sucks.. it always has
<gotwig> snadge: yes?
<snadge> but i thought unity2d was supposed to not be composited.. and hence be faster
<snadge> i think i might have uncovered a bug.. or a performance regression anyway
<gord> snadge, if you have the hardware it enables composite mode in metacity
<gord> snadge, iirc there is a gsettings key to turn it off, but i don't know it off hand
<snadge> ahh.. fail
<snadge> that explains why gnome classic no effects.. is faster
<snadge> its obviously turned off by default
<snadge> its not just faster.. its 6 times faster :p
<snadge> i think compositing should be disabled by default in unity2d
<snadge> the reason people run unity2d.. is because compositing sucks balls
<snadge> otherwise they'd just run unity
<snadge> you should have to go out of your way to turn it on.. not the other way around ;)
<zgreg> unity-2d sort of requires compositing to look right, though
<snadge> well.. it was enabled on my last card hd4770
<snadge> and i was getting 30fps in minecraft.. perfectly playable
<snadge> so i went out and bought a hd7870.. which should kick its ass
<snadge> loaded minecraft.. 20fps
<snadge> it was the biggest trollolol ever
<zgreg> are you using fglrx?
<snadge> yes
<zgreg> here's your problem :)
<snadge> before i launched a nuke at amd.. i thought.. i'll try using gnome classic (no effects) just for kicks
<snadge> load minecraft.. 120fps
<snadge> wtf
<zgreg> have you tried regular unity?
<snadge> in unity/compiz.. 60-80fps
<snadge> yeah
<snadge> so unity2d is especially slow for some unknown reason
<zgreg> compositing shouldn't affect performance that much on modern gpus
<zgreg> and it doesn't on nvidia or intel hardware, so... it's probably a driver issue
<snadge> well fglrx on my over 2 year old hd4770.. is faster
<snadge> so yeah.. id say it is a driver issue
<snadge> i hate fglrx so much.. why did i buy this card.. sigh
<snadge> i just need to figure out how to turn compositing off in unity2d at least
<tsdgeos> didrocks: do you know who implemented the barrier stuff in X?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: RAOF did
<gotwig> mhr3: is ubuntu part of google code of summer :X?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: australia? :-/
<didrocks> tsdgeos: right
<didrocks> tsdgeos: he should be responsive to IRC blacklog or email though
<tsdgeos> didrocks: seems that the barrier stuff is incompatible with NX, someone reported it against unity-2d, should i reassign the bug to a different product?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: yes please do :) xorg-server should be what you are looking for
<mhr3> gotwig, dunno really
<gotwig> mhr3: they wouldnt support me I think in developing 20 lenses & scopes for unity xD?
<zgreg> snadge: get gconf-editor, and switch it off in /apps/metacity/
<gotwig> nope
<zgreg> snadge: but prepare for visual glitches
<gotwig> lmfao : http://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/org/google/gsoc2012/abiword >> read "Additional Requirements" -- captcha code for testing if the paricipant is a "real" developer
<gotwig> not in real
<JohnLea> gord, seb128; what was the question?
<snadge> zgreg: it is off :(
<zgreg> gotwig: that's pretty useful. apparently two years ago some people sent their bogus applications to ALL orgs
<snadge> it seems it cant be turned off in the latest version.. sigh
<gotwig> zgreg: lol?
<seb128> JohnLea, is "type your command" the right wording for the HUD entry?
<gotwig> zgreg: ok
<seb128> JohnLea, "command" is the same vocabulary used by alt-f2 so I was wondering
<zgreg> gotwig: carol told me, at least :)
<gotwig> zgreg: I think I am not good enough ^^
<zgreg> why?
<snadge> ok.. if i install unity-2d-settings .. i can turn it off
<zgreg> I participated last year
<zgreg> If you have a solid concept and well-written application, the chances that you'll get chosen are pretty good
<zgreg> most applications are crap from what I've seen
<snadge> oh wow.. unity2d still supports dodge windows
<snadge> thats racist!
<gotwig> zgreg: have you developed in C(++)?
<zgreg> in C, but programming language shouldn't really matter
<gotwig> zgreg: I think I dont have the expiriennce
<gotwig> zgreg: I am in my first semester, and I am at a college
<gotwig> and I dont make a PHD or something like that. In Germany theres an other name for such stuff
<gotwig> and I am under 18 ^^
<zgreg> I think you must be 18, anyway
<zgreg> how about next year?
<gotwig> zgreg: maybe ^^
<gotwig> zgreg: some money wouldnt be bad :P private college is not cheap ;)
<gotwig> and I love to develop OSS
<gotwig> ok
<gotwig> mhr3: do you have instructions how to cache that thing ad md5, etc. :X
<gotwig> mhr3: sounds hard, and not clean
<davidcalle> gotwig, ping
<JohnLea> seb128; maybe "What would you like to do?" might be better?
<seb128> JohnLea, I just wanted to know if it was supposed to be the same wording that alt-f2 or a bug, if that's what was in the spec I would keep it for this cycle, it's late to change strings
<seb128> JohnLea, I just didn't find a spec so I couldn't verify if that was a bug or not
<gotwig> davidcalle: huh ?
<davidcalle> gotwig, I've missed your question earlier, what was it?
<mhall119> racarr: ping
<gotwig> davidcalle: how may I convert an image object in such a  way that I can acess it from python via its URI/URL ? http://bpaste.net/show/26339/
<gotwig> btw. the mime type that gets defined here : model.append(uri, icon, 0, "text/html", title, comment, uri)  , for which part is that the mime type? for what file (stream) ?
<mhall119> gotwig: it's the mime-type for the result item itself.  If you're not specifically handling what happens when a user clicks on it, Unity uses the mime-type to determine which app to open it in
<gotwig> oh ok
<gotwig> mhall119: hello, btw ^^
<davidcalle> gotwig, you have to save it in a file.
<gotwig> davidcalle: nooo :/
<gotwig> davidcalle: there are data url's
<davidcalle> gotwig, yeah, but I've tried and Unity doesn't work with it. You need to store it before passing to Unity.
<gotwig> davidcalle: may I see your code?
<davidcalle> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/cities-precise/view/head:/src/unity-scope-cities#L136
<mhall119> hi gotwig :)
<davidcalle> gotwig, it's not the same use case, but I was generating an image with Python and was trying to use it directly.
<gotwig> davidcalle: so theres no way :X
<mhall119> you can use an image from a URL
<gotwig> davidcalle: but caching theme is not so good, right. becouse you have to use the filesystem.. etc.
<gotwig> mhall119: I know :-)
<gotwig> "them"
<davidcalle> gotwig, well, where does the image data come from?
<gotwig> davidcalle: sqlite3 column
<mhall119> it's a blob in sqlite?
<gotwig> mhall119: yes
<gotwig> when unity loads the image one time, it does not reload it, right?
<mhall119> I believe it keeps a cache somewhere, yes
<davidcalle> gotwig, you should look into PIL (Python Image Lib), I'm pretty sure there is something for you. But you will need to have a file stored somewhere at some point for Unity.
<gotwig> davidcalle: only just one file? ok
<davidcalle> gotwig, it keeps a cache.
<gotwig> could this be reported as a bug for unity?
<davidcalle> gotwig, yes it could, but I believe it would make things more difficult to cache on Unity side.
<davidcalle> gord, ping
<gotwig> is gord a unity developer?
<gotwig> *main*
<gord> davidcalle, hey whats up
<gord> gotwig, yup he is
<gotwig> gord: gotta add you as friend, lol
<davidcalle> gotwig, gord is one of the greatest Unity dev of all time. Btw : https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/878015 :P
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 878015 in unity (Ubuntu) "Non square icons don't fill result tiles as much as they should" [Medium,Triaged]
<gord> argh geez i completely forgot about that, let me do that now :)
<davidcalle> Thanks a lot :)
<gotwig> davidcalle: hope I am able to get  that working with PIL in  one day;P
<gotwig> davidcalle: hm, I dont even know what mime type that BLOB haas
<davidcalle> gotwig, you don't need to care about it. Try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/911492/
<gotwig> davidcalle: hm, not so easy
<davidcalle> gotwig, not working?
<gotwig> davidcalle: wait I paste. I have to eat soon
<davidcalle> gotwig, ok :)
<gotwig> davidcalle: birthday of my mum :D
<gotwig> davidcalle: is that right ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/911502/
<davidcalle> gotwig, don't make her wait because of silly Python ;)
<gotwig> davidcalle: shes here ^^
<gotwig> and python is not silly D
<davidcalle> gotwig, hmm... I'm pretty sure Unity is going to be confused about every icons having the same name. But worth trying.
<gotwig> davidcalle: it does not work  :P
<gotwig> davidcalle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/911504/
<davidcalle> gotwig, then, I'm afraid you are going to need to dig a little into PIL documentation :P
<gotwig> back
<gotwig> after timeout
<gotwig> davidcalle: have you replied something..?
<davidcalle> " gotwig, then, I'm afraid you are going to need to dig a little into PIL documentation :P"
<gotwig> davidcalle: oh
<gotwig> davidcalle: does my code look right?
<davidcalle> gotwig, yep
<davidcalle> gotwig, but PIL doesn't like your data. I'm pretty sure you will find someone in the #python room that will have some experience with it.
<gotwig> davidcalle: yeah they know me good xD
<davidcalle> Hehe
<gord> davidcalle, http://gordallott.com/share/Screenshot%20from%202012-04-02%2016:29:31.png :)
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> davidcalle: works somehow :-)
<davidcalle> gord, YES :D
<gotwig> davidcalle: can you help me with my loop :D?
<gotwig> only one recipe gets shown
<davidcalle> gotwig, ok. Con you push your branch somewhere? I don't have the time right now, I'm still at work, but maybe in an hour or so.
<davidcalle> gord, thanks man :)
<gotwig> davidcalle: oh ok
<gotwig> gord: can you help?
<gord> gotwig, mhr3 might be able to help a little better in that area :)
<mhr3> gord, :-O... /me wants such big thumbnails
<Adri2000> Cimi: SRU would be good for bug #705653 (if it's late for precise release), but first: do you have a fix yet? :) (or is someone working on it?)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 705653 in unity (Ubuntu) "Menus for parent window are still present when dialog is focused" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705653
<mhr3> gotwig, so what's the issue?
<Cimi> Adri2000, thanks for raising, I will ask now
<gotwig> mhr3: image cache problems, and only one recipe gets shown
<gotwig> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/911623/
<gotwig> the image is removed, there is no image, but it stills shows it for recipes that have no image
<mhr3> gotwig, unity caches it
<gotwig> mhr3: that sucks :D
<gotwig> mhr3: I cant deactivate it, right?
<mhr3> that's why i said you should do md5 checksums of the images
<mhr3> no
<mhr3> gotwig, also, why do you pass path to the image for rows that don't have an image?
<mhr3> that won't fix your problem completely, but still...
<gotwig> mhr3: I have a newer version, it works not for images, but still only one gets shown
<gotwig> I have to print only one out for every loop run
<gotwig> "now"
<mhr3> as i said, that's expected
<gotwig> mhr3: ?
<gotwig> mhr3: what
<gotwig> mhr3: it works for me
<gotwig> mhr3: I now have the problem that only one recipe gets shown
<zyga> Cimi, ping
<zyga> <zyga> I'd like to report a bug on thunderbird theming, I'm not 100% sure how to report it, also, I'd like someone to confirm they see this on their end and that it is not too monitor specific
<zyga>  the bug is: unselected item background color is very hard to differentiate from background (white)
<zyga>  on my monitor it is virtually the same, there is a very subtle tint but I can barely see it
<zyga>  the problem is also magnified by message listing that (at least for me) cycles even/odd colors for each row
<zyga> Cimi, ^^
<Cimi> zyga-food, I saw this
<Cimi> zyga-food, unfortunately thunderbird is cheating by using grey as sidebar color
<Cimi> and making thus very difficult to read
<Cimi> I could make the unselected color darker, but will make other apps less nice
<mfisch> gotwig: hey yuo around?
<mfisch> gotwig: I got the crash
<gotwig> mfisch: crash? ok
<gotwig> mfisch: link?
<mfisch> gotwig: I searched for "calc" to launch the calculator
<mfisch> gotwig: what can I give you a link to?  you want the crash info?
<gotwig> mfisch: oh yeah
<mfisch> gotwig: let me post the stacktrace
<mfisch> gotwig: you asked in the bug before, but the service is restarting like it should
<mfisch> gotwig: however, I still don't think a crash is a valid response to this
<mfisch> gotwig: here's the stack: http://pastebin.com/w6afCxjL
<gotwig> I get the same
<gotwig> but it does not crash
<gotwig> mfisch: I dont know how to debug that
<gotwig> but thanks
<gotwig> please report the bug at my launchpad project site
<mfisch> you can split your line: time, _, difficulty = item.xpath("div/ul/li[@class='extra-time']/span/text()")[0].strip().partition("/"), up into 2 lines
<gotwig> not at the hundres scopes project
<mfisch> foo = item.xpath("div/ul/li[@class='extra-time']/span/text()")
<gotwig> mfisch: why
<mfisch> if foo:  foo[0].strip().partition....
<gotwig> 'hundred'
<gotwig> mfisch: but there are more important bugs out there :-)
<mfisch> gotwig: I'll move the existing bug
<kdubois> DBO: ping
<gotwig> mfisch: ok
<gotwig> mfisch: thank you
<DBO> kdubois, pong
<kdubois> DBO: pm?
<htorque> hm, xchat seems to get lost during a unity restart :-(
<DBO> kdubois, sure
<gotwig> I'd like that just one column, and than the next, ...,  gets trough the loop, not all at one time: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gotwig/lens-cooking/lens-cooking/view/head:/unity-scope-gourmet#L56
<gotwig> that means one entry in the database for every loop run
<davidcalle> gotwig, are you sure that your indentation is correct from l74 to l78? It should be inside the for, no?
<gotwig> davidcalle: jo I got it
<gotwig> davidcalle: people replied to late ^^
<davidcalle> gotwig, :D
<gotwig> tried to merge my old code xD
<gotwig> but there I used lxml ... xD
<gotwig> ok, last problem is the icon thing
<gotwig> davidcalle: do you know how to print out a typical error message for all errors?
<davidcalle> gotwig, not really :/
<gotwig> davidcalle: lol
<gotwig> except Exception:
<gotwig> does not work
<davidcalle> gotwig, need to go, I'm back in a few hours :)
<gotwig> davidcalle: and I get a real life ! :D
<davidcalle> :D
<gotwig> davidcalle: :-) see ya
<gotwig> hey
<JanC> why did I lose (almost?) all my compiz/unity settings after an upgrade from 11.10 --> 12.04?  is that "intended behaviour" (if so: not funny)?
<mhall119> JanC: were you  using defaults or custom settings?
<JanC> custom, otherwise I wouldn't have lost anything...
<mhall119> hmm, don't know, I had to run "unity --reset" at one point because my custom settings were causing a newer version or Compiz to fail spectacularly
<mhall119> JanC: what specifically has changed?
<JanC> it seems like they do the --reset for everybody or something...  :-(
<JanC> mhall119: all compiz settings got reset to the "unity defaults"
<JanC> e.g. I 3x3 virtual desktops (my preference) -> 2x2 (unity default), launcher icon sizes, etc.
<JanC> (plus a couple of other compiz plugin settings, e.g. all my wallpaper settings got deleted)
<mhall119> JanC: I haven't heard of that happening intentionally...
<JanC> mhall119: the effect is exactly as if "unity --reset" was run, I think (except, *I* didn't run it)
<dakira> Hi, just a question before I report a bug. In 12.04, is it intended behavior that Super+W only affects the current workspace?
<dakira> This change makes it almost impossible to find some windows. Like this: open two terminals on two seperate desktops, minimize one and go to a third desktop and click the terminal icon in launcher. Hitting the Terminal icon in the launcher only takes me to the non-minimized terminal (instead of showing a spread with both. pressing super+w only shows this one terminal, either. the only way to find the missing terminal is to go from desktop t
<dakira> desktop and watch the small triangle to the left of the Terminal icon.
<JanC> hm, seems like you can't click the icon twice anymore...?
<dakira> only when both terminals are on the active workspace
<dakira> or rather on the same workspace
<dakira> Same problem with the alt+tab (or alt+<key_above_tab>) switcher. works when both windows of the same application are on one workspace. doesn't when they're on seperate workspaces
<dakira> JanC: can you reproduce this?
<dpb_> Hi all -- I filed a bug about a unity HUD idea I had, and was told I should first discuss on the mailing ayatana mailing list.  I'm unable to find where that is.  Could someone help me (re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/968433)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 968433 in unity "HUD: show the global menu bar when the hud opens" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dakira> It looks to me like Compiz only registers windows on the active workspace. It doesn't even matter what I open on other workspaces. It won't show up in ALT+TAB or compiz-scale (initiate_all_key)
<JanC> dakira: indeed...
<JanC> dakira: add Ctrl to see all windows?
<JanC> so ctrl+alt+tab
<dakira> tried that..
<JanC> tha tworks here
<JanC> and you can configure all these shortcuts in CCSM
<JanC> if that helps
<dakira> JanC: okay.. the problem is with "bias alt+tab..." in CCSM. It is a switch.. when it's on alt+tab only shows current viewport and ctrl+alt+tab shows all viewports. when it's off it works vice-versa
<dakira> JanC: that doesn't solve my problem with compiz-scale, though. You can define shortcuts for the current viewport (initiate_key) and for all viewports (initiate_all_key). initiate_all_key is set to super+w but it only shows windows on the current viewport.
<JanC> hm, interresting
<JanC> dakira: seems like you found a bug indeed
<dakira> I'll report it for compiz, then.
<JanC> dakira: it might be related to the unity "bias" setting that switches behaviour?
<dakira> JanC: might be, but switching that doesn't change the super+w behavior
<dakira> So here's the report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/971927
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 971927 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz window-management plugins only affect windows on current viewport" [Undecided,New]
<dakira> Hey jono. If you have some time it'd be great if you could check if you can reproduce LP #971927
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 971927 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz window-management plugins only affect windows on current viewport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971927
<Ederico> hello, is this the right channel to post a suggestion for HUD?
<JanC> hm, seems like the "HUD" doesn't work well when you disable the global menu bar for applications...
<Daekdroom> HUD depends on appmenu.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-03
<JanC> Daekdroom: I have appmenu installed, but disabled the global menu, I think...
<JanC> maybe I should use dual menus...
<mhall119> JanC: if you disable exporting the menu structure, HUD doesn't have anything to work with
<JanC> I want "global menu" for maximized applications only, but apparently none of the developers/designers wants that  ;)
<JanC> mhall119: "exporting" it should be independent of implementation  ;)
<mhall119> JanC: local menus are being worked on, they just weren't ready for 12.04
<JanC> well, let's hope
<mhall119> JanC: exporting *is* independent of display, which is how both global meny and HUD can display it
<JanC> right
<mhall119> but depending on what/how you disabled it, it may not be exporting anymore
<bschaefer> thumper, ping, fixed those issues in the autopilot test for: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/hud-to-dash-fix/+merge/100064
<bschaefer> thanks for reviewing it
<thumper> ok
<thumper> I'll try to get back to it soonish
<bschaefer> not a problem, just wanted to let you know
<thumper> thanks
<bschaefer> thomi, ping, about that ibus crash fix you have. Do you know of any way to reproduce it?
<thomi> bschaefer: nope, I was running the AP test suite. However, continually running the AP test suite (inside a 'while 1' bash loopo for e.g.) always crashes unity for me eventually
<thomi> ...also, it seems to often crash on that first test
<bschaefer> thomi, odd...I was thinking how to test it
<bschaefer> let me see if I can get it to crash for me
 * thomi tries running just the first test
<thomi> bschaefer: I set it going while I went out for lunch. 3 AP iterations later.. bang!
<bschaefer> well at lease the ap found it :). Has it found it since you fixed it?
<bschaefer> ie. it shouldn't have crashed since. Which should mean if the crash is present at anyother time the ap test will eventually find it.
<bschaefer> so this should be covered under the ap tests!
<bschaefer> thomi, approved it, ill run my ap test a few times over night to make sure it doesn't occur again!
<thomi> ok
<thomi> bschaefer: I recommend doing this inside an infinite loop:
<thomi> ummm, where did I put that script....
<bschaefer> I was just going to write up a bash script to call it over and over again
<thomi> well, smethign like this:
<bschaefer> but a python one would be better :)
<thomi> ./tools/autopilot run -o `tempfile --suffix=autopilot`
<thomi> nah, I used bash
<thomi> bschaefer: also, probably worth running unity inside gdb, so when it does crash you can fix it easily
<bschaefer> thomi, I get a weird thing when I use gdb and run autopilot tests...something about not being to find...ugg forgot let me look it up
<bschaefer> and alright sounds good! "saved command"
<bschaefer> thomi, o yeah, I forgot I wanted to talk to you about search bars
<bschaefer> between the hud/dash
<thomi> ok
<bschaefer> since they share search bars, soo let me pull up that test
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/hud-to-dash-fix/+merge/100064
<bschaefer> so those ap test, I had to check if the hud was visible before so I know Im checking the huds' search bar
<bschaefer> because self.hud.searchstring and self.dash.searchstring will give you w/e string that is in the active search bar. So self.hud.searchstring will give you a dash search string
<thomi> bschaefer: ahhhh yes.
<thomi> I know what this is.
 * thomi looks at the code
<thomi> bschaefer: wait, so inside unity they use the same *instance*?  I'm aware they use the same class....
<thomi> this isn't the problem I was expecting...
<bschaefer> I don't think they use the same "instance" I don't think...there are 2 news...let me double check
<bschaefer> yeah DashView.cpp:186, new search bar and HudView.cpp:380 new search bar
<thomi> ok,
<thomi> you should get different results
<thomi> as long as you get the searchbar from the hud/dash classes
<thomi> if you just do this: SearchBar.get_all_instances()[0]
<thomi> you'll get the first one in the tree, which might not be what you want
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm, the hud and dash emulators use self.get_children_by_type(SearchBar)[0]
<bschaefer> thomi, ill give you an example of what I mean in an ap test.
<bschaefer> thomi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/912411/ that returns true, when it shouldn't
 * thomi looks
<bschaefer> since they typing should go to the dash, and the hud search string should be empty
<thomi> hmmmm
<bschaefer> which is why I forced the visible check
<thomi> get_children_by_type uses the Children property of the item you call it on....
<bschaefer> thomi, what if we exposed the search string it self from the HudView and DashView
<bschaefer> instead of using the whole search bar
<thomi> nah, we need to figure out what's going on
<bschaefer> expose meaning introspect
<thomi> can you extend that test to print the 'id' property of both search bars for me and paste the results here?
<thomi> they should be different
<bschaefer> just .id?
<thomi> yup
<thomi> so self.dash.searchbar.id and self.hud.searchbar.id
<bschaefer> ok
<bschaefer> ugg one sec something is being weird
<bschaefer> ok the hud search bar is 21 and the dash is 51
<bschaefer> so they have different ids
<thomi> ...ok...
<thomi> hmmmmm
<bschaefer> ok, so after I wrote "focus" in the dash and then print there ids and the current search string it gives me
<bschaefer> different ids, but the same search string...so
<thomi> I wonder if this is happening in Unity
<bschaefer> Ill see if I type something in to hud, and have the dash have some string and see if they are different
<bschaefer> as the dash saves the string around
<thomi> ok, I'll set up that test as well...
<bschaefer> ooo so, I got a different search string when I left "focus" in the dash and then typed "focus1" in the hud
<thomi> ....huh?
<bschaefer> so...if you open the dash then type "Focus". Then go to the autopilot test and make it type "focus1" in the hud they get different search strings
<thomi> hmmm
<bschaefer> now I cant reproduce that problem I was getting before
<bschaefer> well now it seems to be working...
<thomi> bschaefer: yeah it seems to work perfectly for me here.
<bschaefer> thomi, ugg Im an idiot and the dash saved the "focus" and I didn't think anything was there since it was closed...
<bschaefer> thomi, which is what Im thinking I did
<bschaefer> sorry!
<thomi> hahaha
<thomi> nice. don't worry about it. It's nice to know I'm not the only person who does things like that :)
<bschaefer> haha, Ill remove those .visisble checks in those test now
<bschaefer> and Ill change the search string to make sure they don't effect each other
<bschaefer> cool, fixed those ap test. Thanks
<htorque> hi all! is the hud known to leak or use lots of memory? yesterday the hud-service was at 1.2 gib with no program opened.
<gotwig> mhall119: morning
<gotwig> mhr3, davidcalle: morning
<davidcalle> gotwig, hey
<mhr3> hey, hey
<mhr3> davidcalle, any updates to video lens? :)
<Saviq> hey guys, what do you think might be responsible for reintroducing bug 878492 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 878492 in unity-2d "Keyboard shortcut - F10 shortcut is used to show menu and this is wrong" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878492
<gotwig> davidcalle: how can I exit a scope ? sys.exit does not work
<Saviq> it seems gtk apps are affected, both under unity and -2d, not qt apps, though
<davidcalle> gotwig, ask mhr3 :)
<gotwig> mhr3: how can I exit a scope ? sys.exit does not work
<davidcalle> mhr3, I've done small bugfixes. But I really can't reproduce the visible results for prior search bug.
<mhr3> gotwig, there's no way sys.exit wouldn't work
<mhr3> davidcalle, freezes are near :(
<gotwig> mhr3: qt apps dont quit
<gotwig> mhr3: with sys.exit()
<gotwig> mhr3: it works, wohu
<gotwig> mhr3: I tried to put the text message into the sys.exit(..)
<gotwig> davidcalle: so now I have to work on the icons :-)
<davidcalle> mhr3, network hiccup, have you answered something?
<davidcalle> gotwig, good luck
<mhr3> davidcalle, just said that freezes are near
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok, then : how do you produce this bug ?
<mhr3> put a few second sleep after spawning locate?
<mhr3> that's basically what must be happening, no? locate taking time to do its stuff
<gotwig> davidcalle: works
<davidcalle> mhr3, that's actually a good test, trying now
<davidcalle> gotwig, well done!
<gotwig> davidcalle: version 0.2 is going to be releases ASAP ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, maybe you'll know what to do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/878492/comments/43
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 878492 in unity-2d "Keyboard shortcut - F10 shortcut is used to show menu and this is wrong" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> Saviq: it seemed to be a Gtk issue, I talked about it and 3D is impacted
<didrocks> Saviq: I think we have bigger issue to deal with for finale TBH
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, glad you're aware of that
<gotwig> back :-)
<gotwig> davidcalle: does not work fully :/ but the daemon does not get launched when gourmet recipe manager is not installed, thats good.
<gotwig> morning, got a problem with a search loop. I want for every image of a row in a column an extra image. When I dont search for anything, I see all, when I search for something, the 2.th recipe gets the image of the first recipe, the 3.th that of the 2.th, etc. : http://bpaste.net/show/26403/  I think I got to save the state somehow
<tsdgeos> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> hey tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> didrocks: so i commited the stuff for the hud read configuration key from gsettings stuff
<didrocks> you mean gconf, right?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: you said you'd help me with the "override" stuff, whatever that was
<didrocks> right ;)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: yes, gconf
<didrocks> tsdgeos: I'll propre a branch with it and the packaging
<didrocks> should be short, one sec
<tsdgeos> didrocks: great :-)
<didrocks> tsdgeos: oh, in fact
<didrocks> tsdgeos: we can avoid that
<didrocks> if the gconf key is unset
<didrocks> do you revert to "alt"?
<tsdgeos> i think i disable the shortcut
<gotwig> morning, got a problem with a search loop. I want for every image of a row in a column an extra image. When I dont search for anything, I see all, when I search for something, the 2.th recipe gets the image of the first recipe, the 3.th that of the 2.th, etc.  (NEWCODE) : http://bpaste.net/show/26404/  I think I got to save the state somehow
<didrocks> tsdgeos: hum… ok, in that case, let's do an override
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i can make it default to alt if you think that's more resilient
<didrocks> tsdgeos: no, maybe some user want to deactivate completly the hUD
<didrocks> HUD
<didrocks> in that case, you won't know if there is a value or not
<tsdgeos> riight
<didrocks> oh sweet, we already have defaults for metacity
<didrocks> so should be one line, one sec
<didrocks> tsdgeos: quite easy: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-2d/default-gconf-value/+merge/100572
<tsdgeos> didrocks: know nothing about that file but the file makes a relative sense in my "know nothing" mind so i'll trust you ;-)
<didrocks> tsdgeos: thanks ;)
<htorque> can anyone help me to understand this? indicator-appmenu in precise contains a change that's just a merge proposal for lp:indicator-appmenu - how's that possible?
<htorque> (there are no patches in the debian directory)
<seb128> htorque, I usually bzr merge lp:.... to backport fixes
<seb128> htorque, i.e the vcs deal with them, no patch system involved
<htorque> seb128: how would i see that?
<htorque> https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-appmenu/hud-performance/+merge/100480
<htorque> there's a change in there i see when doing apt-get source, but not when i get trunk
<htorque> however, i believe the installed packages doesn't contain that fix (it's about a small missing g_free leak that's part of that fix)
<htorque> *package
<seb128> htorque, what are you trying to do?
<htorque> seb128: meh, sorry...  i looked at the wrong changelog :(
<seb128> htorque, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/indicator-appmenu/ubuntu/revision/223
<seb128> that's the leak fix I backported
<seb128> it adds a   g_free (item->priv->app_icon);
<seb128> htorque, you can see the diff from the page
<htorque> seb128: i looked at ChangeLog, not debian/changelog - not enough coffee i guess. ;-)
<seb128> htorque, ;-)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> tsdgeos: hey hey
<tsdgeos> didrocks: the "reveal sensitivity" in the auto-hide launcher behaviour tab of the control panel is your responsability?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: right
<tsdgeos> didrocks: nothing, for a moment i thought it did not change unity2d setting, but it does
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> tsdgeos: it does. However, as 2d and 3d doesn't use the same key, despite my demand, I listen only on gconf (as ccsm is a graphical tool to change it)
<didrocks> if I listen to both gsettings and gconf changes, we can end up in bad loops
<didrocks> and people using dconf-editor to change the key should be aware they are not using an official tool :)
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> still works
<didrocks> right ;)
<tsdgeos> just gets out of sync with the control panel stuff
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> not a biggy IMHO, most people will just use the ui or ccsm
<gotwig> still got problem with that :/
<gotwig> is there a way to show only the half part of unicode charackters?
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> how may I prefill my lens/scope ? e.g when someone switches on my lens/scope he jost gets "no scores for your search...."
<gotwig> *just*
<gotwig> *now
<tsdgeos> didrocks: is the unity merger stopped? or just slow?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: no, there is an issue in the QA labs. Basically IS cut the ssh access to the whole QA lab because something is making a hundreds of requests every minute (and no, it's not the bot :p)
<didrocks> tsdgeos: so, they are looking at the source of the issue now
<tsdgeos> nice :-)
<gotwig> jo
<gotwig> (join #pythno
<didrocks> tsdgeos: just to warn you, the key for Alt now can be <Alt_L> or Alt_L. Not sure if that would be a difference for you
<tsdgeos> didrocks: of course, that breaks everything :D
<tsdgeos> didrocks: can even be without <> ?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: glad that I warned you then? ;)
<didrocks> tsdgeos: well, this one is under discussion
<tsdgeos> that'd even break me more
<didrocks> tsdgeos: it's what g-c-c will do right now
<didrocks> tsdgeos: I'm trying to keep it so that there will still be <…>
<tsdgeos> since i'm assuming <>*\c*
<tsdgeos> so i'd have to rewrite the whole parser
<didrocks> tsdgeos: so assume for now <Alt_L> at least
<tsdgeos> will do
<gotwig> JohnLea: hey
<gotwig> jono: hey
<jono> hey gotwig
<gotwig> would be gladful for every tip, to fix the bug that all icons only get shown when I search for nothing in my scope... when I type something, the icon cache, etc. gets accessed in a wrong way, and the icon from the first applied to the 2.th the 3.th to the 4.th recipe item , etc. :  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gotwig/lens-cooking/lens-cooking/view/head:/unity-scope-gourmet#L105
<jono> dbarth, could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/965492
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 965492 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash home results take too long to appear" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jono> I worry that this may be affecting our user experience right when people start using the dash
<gotwig> Do you know how I can affect the first screen of my lens? when you press first time on it in the dash, and you have nothing entered.
<dbarth> jono: hi, onit
<dbarth> jono: do you get that immediately after logging in?
<jono> dbarth, yep
<dbarth> jono: that's the delayed loading i suppose, to accelerate startup time
<jono> dbarth, right
<dbarth> but you have no way of knowing that something is about to happen
<dbarth> or broken
<jono> what worries me is that if a user logs in and clicks the dash right away it looks broken
<dbarth> i agree
<jono> dbarth, indeed
<dbarth> jono: the spinning circle could help during that wait time, and without requiring a message and translation and so on
<dbarth> i'll run that by johnlea
<jono> dbarth, you mean the spinning circle next to the search?
<dbarth> jono: btw, did you resolve your album art issue?
<jono> dbarth, no have the same issue
<jono> just tested now
<dbarth> jono: yes, something we already have in place; reusing
<dbarth> hmm
<dbarth> jono: ok,done for the first issue
<dbarth> jono: for the album art, let me see if lamalex has an idea
<jono> dbarth, is there any way we can just get rid of the delay in icons appearing?
<dbarth> lamalex: there?
<lamalex> yes but in the QA meeting
<jono> even if a spinner is shown, it takes four or five secs for the results to appear
<lamalex> give me 15 mins?
<jono> which seems slugging
<jono> sluggish
<dbarth> lamalex: ah ok, np; just wondering how to help jono help us
<lamalex> id need to read the backlog- i got no idea what you're talking about
<lamalex> but im trying to pay attention in the meeting :P
<dbarth> didrocks: ping? we are deferring the loading of lenses at startup, right?
<dbarth> JohnLea: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/965492 if that sounds like an acceptable solution to you
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 965492 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash home results take too long to appear" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<didrocks> dbarth: hum? this is already done
<didrocks> mhr3: isn't it? ^
<mhr3> didrocks, what exactly?
<didrocks> mhr3: we have lenses loading delayed at startup right?
<didrocks> or told differently, that didn't regress in last release? (I didn't check the past 2 weeks ;))
<didrocks> dbarth's questions make me wonder if we still have it or if it's unrelated
<mhr3> didrocks, yes, the loading is delayed
<didrocks> ok ;)
<mhr3> dbarth seems to be wanting it to be faster though
<didrocks> we don't ;)
<didrocks> we as "distro" :p
<mhr3> i agree with the spinner though, it's odd that you don't see it if you're not searching
<mhr3> actually wanted to ask JohnLea about it as well
<gotwig> I want it to be faster, too ^^
<gotwig> was it realy a good decision to use python for lenses & scopes?
<gotwig> mhr3: ^
<mhr3> default lenses are native
<mhr3> expect video lens
<mhr3> except*
<gotwig> mhr3: what you mean with native
<mhr3> gotwig, not python
<gotwig> mhr3: so what
<gotwig> g2g
<mhr3> so they can be fast if you want them fast
<mhr3> and they're development can be convenient if you want it convenient
<lamalex> ok dbarth jono what do you need?
<JohnLea> mhr3; what is the question?
<mhr3> JohnLea, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/965492/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 965492 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash home results take too long to appear" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mhr3> JohnLea, plus i'd show the spinner anytime a lens is taking time to display/update results (currently it's shown only if you're doing a search)
<JohnLea> mhr3; so the questions is "if the Dash results are slow loading (because the user has just logged in), is it acceptable to show the usual spinner in the search box??  If that's the question, the answer is yes, because it is for times like this that there is a spinner in the search box ;-)  However of course the best solution would be for search to be faster ;-)
<JohnLea> mhr3; go ahead, that is why there is a spinner ;-)
<mhall119> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> mhall119: hey
<jono> lamalex, I reported a bug about no album art appearing
<jono> lamalex, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-music/+bug/965483
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 965483 in unity-lens-music (Ubuntu) "Album covers not displayed" [Medium,Incomplete]
<gotwig> Want to test the new version of my cooking lens? https://code.launchpad.net/~gotwig/+archive/lens-cooking please help me in fixing bugs :-) e.g the gourmet scope has problem with showing the right icon of recipes.
<gotwig> oh sry, it first starts to build xD
<mhall119> didrocks: hi, I was talking to balloons yesterday about getting some documentation together about how community people can contribute to testing Unity, and he said you might be able to help with more unity-specific testing tools and docs than he had
<gotwig> mhall119: I would like to develop lenses & scopes in c, or an other native language :!
<mhall119> gotwig: go for it
<gotwig> mhall119: lol :D ?
<mhall119> since it all happens over DBus, you can choose just about anything
<gotwig> mhall119: oh yeah :D
<didrocks> mhall119: indeed, with unity-checkbox
<didrocks> mhall119: I think popey is about to do a screencast for this week-end call for testing
<gotwig> unity-checkbox just sucks....
<gotwig> I never got feedback for my bugs or reports, and there is / was somehow no 12.04 support
<mhall119> didrocks: oh that would be excellent
<didrocks> gotwig: thanks for considering the work done by other people here
<mhall119> didrocks: what about stuff like autopilot, does it make sense to ask community people to run those?
<didrocks> gotwig: btw, I gave some feedback from all testing period on my blog, and so on planet ubuntu
<didrocks> gotwig: with hundreds of testers, it's not possible to answer to everyone by email one by one… sorry
<didrocks> mhall119: no, the test is screwing the session and it's quite shacky
<didrocks> mhall119: like a lot of timeouts (40 tests failing on 200 on an average)
<mhall119> ouch
<didrocks> needs a english box only
<mhall119> ok
<gotwig> didrocks: I forgive you :-)
<gotwig> didrocks: lol
<gotwig> didrocks: I wasnt able to submit my submission.xml
<didrocks> gotwig: that's different, a checkbox issues… seems that hundreds of people can though, did you sign on launchpad?
<gotwig> didrocks: no question ;)
<didrocks> well, if you don't sign in on launchpad, there is no way your results can be pushed :)
<gotwig> didrocks: that meant yes
<gotwig> didrocks: :-) but ok.. I just wanted to help
<didrocks> ah, weird though, you can still ask on #qa, I have no real clue about checkbox signing on process
<gotwig> Want to test the new version of my cooking lens? https://code.launchpad.net/~gotwig/+archive/lens-cooking please help me in fixing bugs :-) e.g the gourmet scope has problem with showing the right icon of recipes.  now realy in PPA :-)
<zgreg> a lens with cooking recipes? lol :)
<gotwig> zgreg: you can search for recipes, yip
<gotwig> zgreg: online & offline
<zgreg> I'd rather like to see unity perform better ony my netbook without any hacks
<zgreg> disabling vsync in compiz configuration definitely improves performance a lot for me, yet I don't see any tearing even without it
<rye> erm, precise, alt+f2 start typing totem - the totem icon actually there until you enter "m", why?
<zgreg> rye: I don't understand that last sentence
<Daekdroom> zgreg, the totem app icon disappears from the results once you finish typing totem
<Daekdroom> Which is not necessarily a bug. You can type 'totem' then press Enter
<Daekdroom> But doesn't seem consistent.
<rye> zgreg: ^ what Daekdroom said, but you can't run totem this way for some reason
<zgreg> hmm I've never seen anything like that, but I think it is a bug
<gotwig> can someone help me in testing?
<zgreg> this is very irritating
<gotwig> zgreg: I am a hobby developer, btw..
<Daekdroom> Interestingly enough, it doesn't happen with gedit.
<zgreg> or confusing, maybe
<Daekdroom> or pidgin
<Daekdroom> or anything else I'm trying
<Daekdroom> Poor Totem.
<rye> Daekdroom: firefox is ok... also i see that totem has some totem-abc, totem-blah-blah-blah apps too, so maybe the matching system thinks it needs to start matching other ones
<Daekdroom> It's definitely worth a bug report.
<rye> okay
<rye> for the first time i tried running totem using Alt+f2 throughout all the testing of Precise... :)
<popey> rye: i can confirm that
<rye> Daekdroom: aha, see for e.g. unity - it also has some commands starting with it, and once you press "y", the original one disappears (not that you will want to start it)
<popey> rye: note that if you press Super then type "totem" it does appear
<popey> or rather, doesn't disappear
<rye> popey: yep, that's why i said "for the first time" - launching from dash/apps has always been working for me
<tsdgeos> didrocks: has been the key for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/955193 been decided?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 955193 in Ayatana Design "Menu bar - add option for the global menu to make it always visible" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> tsdgeos: sorry, 5 people speaking at the same time, I saw your request…
<didrocks> tsdgeos: the option will maybe not be there
<tsdgeos> no probl :D
<tsdgeos> ok
<Daekdroom> Am I meant to be able to drag the Dash launcher?
<Daekdroom> (even thought I still cannot change its position)
<davidcalle> MacSlow, ping
<MacSlow> davidcalle, poing
<davidcalle> MacSlow, I've just seen the screenshot of your fix for cardview, nice :)
<MacSlow> davidcalle, well... it's not merge-proposed yet and just this very moment there's some feedback from design... so don't hold you breath :)
<davidcalle> MacSlow, fyi, gord is working on an icon fix, where non square icons don't fill the tiles as much as they should : here is the fix (on vertical renderer ) http://gordallott.com/share/Screenshot%20from%202012-04-02%2016:29:31.png
<MacSlow> davidcalle, I know... he told me about it yesterday regadring the square vs landscape issue... regarding the video-lens
<davidcalle> MacSlow, just wanted you to know, to avoid a design clash. I don't know what he is going to do about the horieontal renderer
<davidcalle> MacSlow, ok then, if you know about it :)
<izidor> all: hi, is there somebody who understands window focus model in Unity?
<izidor> I would like to provide an option to show a window on foreground when user click in my appindicator
<izidor> however, it works only when the same application has focus
<izidor> on the other side, showing a window from indicator-sound or indicator-messages alway put a window into foreground
<izidor> does anybody know how does work?
<gotwig> jo
<izidor> gotwig: hi
<gotwig> izidor: hey, are you a dev?
<gotwig> has anyone tested my lens :X
<izidor> gotwig: a maintainer of GTG trying to find an answer to my questions
 * gotwig asks YOU!
<izidor> gotwig: what lens?
<gotwig> izidor: cooking lens
<gotwig> izidor: have you heard of it?
<izidor> gotwig: honestly, no
<gotwig> izidor: it was in omgubuntu news
<izidor> I haven't heard about any users' lenses
<izidor> gotwig: when?
<gotwig> izidor: ??
<kklimonda> wow, I'm having really hard time using unity with multiple workspaces. Can some dev spare me a moment so we could triage it a bit?
<gotwig> izidor: want a link?
<gotwig> izidor: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDoQIDAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwebcache.googleusercontent.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dcache%3AsI2hXAbs0TgJ%3Awww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2F2012%2F02%2Fhungry-new-cooking-lens-brings-recipefy-to-ubuntu%2F%2B%26cd%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26ct%3Dclnk%26gl%3Dde&ei=4jF7T_HqFIPusgaa1aXuAQ&usg=AFQjCNG087CU8eMQ6YiU5codeeup8MEUBQ&sig2=Pb3No4shCHNGzqY7CrSwXw
<izidor> gotwig: thanks
<gotwig> izidor: if you are interessted in using it, I would be pleased if you could give me some feedback :-)
<izidor> gotwig: is it available also for 11.10?
<gotwig> izidor: sorry, no
<gotwig> izidor: many people asked me that, tough :X
<izidor> gotwig: so I have to wait until release of 12.04
<gotwig> izidor: I think so :-) but there are other great lenses , too for 12.04
<izidor> gotwig: is it going to be a standard package in 12.04 ?
<gotwig> izidor: I dont think so
<gotwig> izidor: its part of the scope packagers ppa
<izidor> gotwig: I am going to write mine as well ;)
<gotwig> some people from ubuntu and canonical work on these packages, but I dont think that its going to be in the standard repo
<izidor> gotwig: that's shame
<gotwig> izidor: I dont know if I'm able to maintain it for that release
<izidor> gotwig: common user is unable to install PPA
<gotwig> izidor: thats not true... but its not nice, yes
<gotwig> couse than apt-get update loads longer.. etc.
<gotwig> and somehow its system integrated ;)
<gotwig> so it shouldnt be in a PPA. IMHO
<gotwig> izidor: the screens look good, right :P ?
<izidor> gotwig: yes, it does
<gotwig> izidor: in my next version you are able to use gourmet recipe manager recipes
<gotwig> izidor: as a source
<gotwig> izidor: and better formating
<izidor> gotwig: looking forward to it
<gotwig> izidor: ;) its somehow a hobby thing. Have you said, you are going to do some lenses/scopes as well?
<izidor> gotwig: yes
<izidor> for GTG
<gotwig> izidor: GTG ?
<izidor> (Getting Things GNOME!)
<izidor> a task manager
<izidor> http://gtg.fritalk.com/
<gotwig> izidor: do you have a nice screen for me :-) ?
<gotwig> izidor: I am a fan of the calendar lens
<izidor> gotwig: http://ploum.net/public/gtg029.png
<gotwig> izidor: even I dont use it
<izidor> gotwig: but which calendar does it use?
<gotwig> izidor: I think lightning
<gotwig> izidor: thunderbird lightning
<gotwig> I dont even know, which calendar is ubuntu 12.04 having??
<gotwig> izidor: are you expierienced with python?
<izidor> gotwig: yes, I am
<gotwig> izidor: :-) I am not realy ^^ Have you time for now?
<izidor> gotwig: kind of
<gotwig> izidor: :-) I have a scope for recipefy.com . the problem is that each result page only has 12 results, what means that my scope can show now just 12 results for each search.
<izidor> gotwig: yes...
<gotwig> izidor: I want at least 24
<gotwig> izidor: I think I am going to use a loop for that, somehow
<izidor> gotwig: that's only option
<izidor> or talk with theowners of site
<gotwig> izidor: I already did
<gotwig> izidor: they at least give me the permition to use their site....
<gotwig> izidor: no one other gave me the permition
<gotwig> izidor: can you help me with that problem?
<izidor> gotwig: the only thing you can do is to get another page of results as well
<izidor> the loop you proposed
<gotwig> izidor: I know, but to realize that loop. there are much lines :X
<izidor> gotwig: I have no code ;)
<gotwig> wait for it
<gotwig> izidor: I did extremly little of research ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/913375/
<gotwig> izidor: I want that first the 12 results get loaded. when they are loaded and the user sees them, the next should get loaded. Becouse when you load both at one time, it looks a bit slow for the user, get it?
<izidor> gotwig: i don't know much about unit lens API
<izidor> gotwig: is there any button like "more"?
<gotwig> izidor: what you mean
<gotwig> izidor: on the webpage?
<gotwig> there are links
<gotwig> you have to realize buttons in unity scopes for your own
<gotwig> izidor: ^
<gotwig> izidor: ^
<izidor> gotwig: I don't know how to create a button like that in Unity
<gotwig> izidor: I want it loads auto
<gotwig> "load"
<gotwig> izidor: you know, buttons for this suck IMHO....
<mhall119> izidor: Unity automatically puts a "More results" expander link if there are more results than can be displayed on one line
<mhall119> but for something like "More results than what we're giving to unity" you'd need to provide your own
<Klap-in> izidor: gtg looks bit similar to tomboy for me. just the possibility to add tags in plain text do attract me.
 * mhall119 loves GTG
<Klap-in> so at the first glance i do not see sync option in the documentation, it hasn't?
<mhall119> Klap-in: IIRC, it'll sync with services like rememberthemilk
<mhall119> and someone was working on Google tasks syncing
<mhall119> I'd like to have U1 syncing myself
<gotwig> why is there  no open alternative to U1
<gotwig> it could be so good (open)...
<jussi> gotwig: there is
<jussi> owncloud :)
<jussi> !info ownclowd
<ubot5> Package ownclowd does not exist in oneiric
<gotwig> jussi: but its not that well implemented into ubuntu like U1
<gotwig> even these windows stuff is better integrated
<gotwig> (windows server (exchange,  etc.) > windows 7 )
<jussi> integrated in wht way? nautilus integration? or?
<gotwig> jussi: E.G ;)
<gotwig> jussi: and why double the work
<gotwig> and why use U1 if its not even open source
<AlanBell> so go integrate it
<gotwig> hahaa
<gotwig> its not OPEN SOURCE
<jussi> no, owncloud is
<gotwig> damn
<gotwig> thats canonicals fault
<AlanBell> owncloud is open source
<gotwig> ... I know
<gotwig> but its more a web thing
<AlanBell> it isn't canonical's fault that owncloud isn't integrated
<gotwig> U1.....
<gotwig> that its not OS
<jussi> owncloud is pretty nicely integrated into my Kubuntu....
<jussi> ;)
<gotwig> -..-
<gotwig> if U1 would go open source , it would be good
<gotwig> and landscape would be somehow 'cheaper'
<gotwig> jussi: right?
<jussi> gotwig: perhaps, but it isnt, and there isnt much we can do about it...
<gotwig> jussi: launchpad is already OSS, one of the reasons I use it
<Klap-in> gotwig: as dev/user that file stuff on it or do you mean you run an instance of launchpad on your server
<gotwig> mhall119: have you tried out the new cooking lens version?
<mhall119> gotwig: no, is it working in Precise?
<gotwig> mhall119: ?
<gotwig> mhall119: 12.04, yes
<gotwig> mhall119: you know I have an extra PPA for that ;P
<mhall119> gotwig: I'll have to check it out, did you submit it to the ARB yet?
<gotwig> ARB?
<gotwig> mhall119: its not perfect, known issues
<mhall119> Application Review Board, they can make it available to everyone through the software center
<gotwig> mhall119: ohh, no
<gotwig> mhall119: not ready yet
<gotwig> mhall119: Do you think its a problem that all is packaged in one package? the lens and all scopes. but only the scope that work get rn
<mhall119> gotwig: that's actually the way the ARB would prefer it
<mhall119> it's not a problem at all
<jussi> gotwig: you know, I honestly dont care right now, Im off to bed.
<mhall119> tedg: holy crap dude, HUD is amazing!
<mhall119> I mean, I knew it was cool, but I used it with Gimp for the first time, and my mind is officially blown
<gotwig> jussi: good night :-)
<gotwig> mhall119: but why is the old gimp in the repos :/ ?
<gotwig> mhall119: the gtk2 one...
<mhall119> gotwig: it's the current stable version, as far as I kno
<gotwig_> back
<gotwig_> are here some good python coder's ? my code is ineffecent, for my scope, but I dont know how to optimize it
<gotwig_> e.g if and elif instead of dictionary: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gotwig/lens-cooking/lens-cooking/view/head:/unity-scope-gourmet
<tedg> mhall119, Heh, cool.  I don't know if I should be a bit scared this is your first time using it ;-)
 * gotwig_ screams for help ^
<markgifford> hi there. I'm using 12.04 beta2 and have a Unity issue. When I press Super + Up/Down (to max/min the active app window) the Unity "Keyboard Shortcuts" overlay appears immediately after. What's the best way of amending this?
<mhall119> tedg: it turns out I rarely ever used menus for anything
<mhall119> Gimp was really the first app where menu usage was significant
<mhall119> gotwig_: make a "likes2stars" list at the start of your file
<mhall119> then you can do likes2stars[likes]
<mhall119> that should be faster
<gotwig_> mhall119: with a loop?
<gotwig_> mhall119: http://bpaste.net/show/26453/
<mhall119> gotwig_: make it a list instead of a dict
<mhall119> you can still index it by 0-10
<mhall119> but that's faster with a list
<mhall119> gotwig_: also, storing your images in sqlite and then writing them to /tmp/ is going to be *very* slow
<gotwig_> mhall119: I know
<mhall119> gotwig_: are you putting them in the sqlite, or is some other app doing that?
<gotwig_> mhall119: I dont put anything :-) what you mean
<gotwig_> I just parse data from sqlite
<gotwig_> *or I try to do that*
<mhall119> I'm not sure where that database is coming from
<gotwig_> mhall119: ?
<gotwig_> mhall119: from gourmet recipe manager
<mhall119> oh, ok
<gotwig_> I heard unity cant handle data URI's
<mhall119> what do you mean by data uris?
<Andy80> om26er: hi :) is the suspend feature working on your Asus 1215P after lastest upgrades? I just get a black screen and the system doesn't resume :\
<gotwig_> mhall119: you know, to show the picture for your element in the scope, you have to deliver model.append an IMAGE URI/URL
<gotwig_> there are data URI's out there, e.g for pictures to do that directly
<gotwig_> mhall119: get it :-) ?
<gotwig_> mhall119: what you mean with list?, btw
<om26er> Andy80, have to test it, but don't have access to the netbook right now
<mhall119> gotwig_: {0: 'foo'} creates a python dict() object
<mhall119> ['foo', 'bar'] creates a python list() object
<mhall119> lookups based on 0-10 will be faster with a list() than with a dict()
<gotwig_> mhall119: I dont realy know how to use that :X
<Andy80> om26er: ok, please let me know. I've already "triaged" this 3 times :(
<gotwig_> mhall119: I did that. so how may I acess it that?
<gotwig_> mhall119: I did that before, when I used elif with simply the variable name, but now I have to do it an other way
<gotwig_> mhall119: I accesed it with str(likes) but now it showes me all the dict content, and not the part thats after the conditions
<krnekhelesh> @ to the entire design team, I have a question regarding the launcher behavior
<krnekhelesh> when you drag a item to the trash icon, is the launcher supposed to hide after the action even if the mouse is on top of the launcer?
<krnekhelesh> launcher*
<krnekhelesh> om26er?
<om26er> krnekhelesh, just tried, feels like a bug to me
<krnekhelesh> but when you launch an app, the launcher hides after you press the icon
<krnekhelesh> so I thought when you move an item to the trash, it is similar behavior for the launcher to hide after the action is complete
<gotwig_> mhall119: I think there is no other way, as caching recipe icons - I read that here in IRC channel
<gotwig_> gord: will there be other ways to use icons, as only per URL ?
<krnekhelesh> om26er, check out this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/972361
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 972361 in unity "Launcher: Sometimes launcher hides even when mouse is over it like after dropping an item on trash" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<krnekhelesh> initially i thought it was not a bug
<om26er> krnekhelesh, we could ask design people in here tomorrow. like the time when they are not cooking dinner ;-)
<om26er> design team is in UK so we can ask John tomorrow about the bug
<krnekhelesh> om26er, ok :)
<gotwig_> the whole design team is in the UK :X ?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-04
<thomi> bschaefer: ping?
<bschaefer> thomi, pong, are you still around?
<bschaefer> Just got back from a class
<thomi> bschaefer: Hi, I was going to ask if you knew why our 'system' Anthy ibus test is failing all of a sudden?
<bschaefer> hmm, let me test it. It was working last night before I went to bed
<thomi> it's failing consistently for me, in both the dash and the hud
<bschaefer> also I couldn't get gdb with the autopilot tests :(. It said something about a dbus connection was missing
<thomi> huh?
<bschaefer> let me pull up the actual error one sec
<bschaefer> and omg
<bschaefer>  iI think the anthy is failing because the "space" that you press for some reason changed...
<bschaefer> let me look into that one sec. I want to make sure im all up to daye
<bschaefer> date*
<thomi> :)
<bschaefer> thomi, DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownObject: No such object path '/com/canonical/Unity/Debug'
<bschaefer> something similar to that, pulled that from a jenkins failure
<thomi> that usually happens when unity dies...
<bschaefer> doing a unity --reset fixes that error, but when I do unity --advanced-debug it uses compiz --replace
<thomi> bschaefer: it works for me - I've been running autopilot under gdb all day :)
<bschaefer> thomi, guess what, it just felt like working for me :)
<bschaefer> ugg I hate inconsistencies...
<thomi> yeah
<bschaefer> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dx-autopilot-run/705/#showFailuresLink
<bschaefer> all I see is Pinyin failing
<thomi> bschaefer: hmmm, that's interesting
<thomi> for me, the anthy test for the 'system' string fails 100% of the time
<thomi> ... it looks like it's expecting something slightly different form what it got
<bschaefer> thomi, same for the last 3, let me update nux/unity which might take a little time as I have updated nux in a while
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah
<bschaefer> thomi, so when it hits space I think is the issue
<bschaefer> it remembers the most used one
<bschaefer> so it has a potential to change, but it shouldn't ever since the test the self should always use the default ones
<bschaefer> them*
<bschaefer> unless you use anthy all the time...
<thomi> :-/
<thomi> what do you mean by "it remember the most used one"?
<bschaefer> well there is a menu you can use in anthy, which could change that. I have to look that up, let me put together an example
<bschaefer> thomi, can you paste the error you get?
<thomi> sure:
<thomi> MismatchError: !=:
<thomi> reference = u'システム'
<thomi> actual    = u'市捨て無'
<bschaefer> thomi, ok I remember now, when you hit space to change to text press down and a menu pops up
<bschaefer> thomi, also I think it uses the last one used, so if it was changed at all it would mess up the test :(
<thomi> hmmm
<bschaefer> thomi, do you have ibus-anthy active?
<bschaefer> well if you don't, put it under the active list, lets see if we can fix that
<thomi> bschaefer: hmmm, isn't the test supposed to do that for me?
<thomi> ...or skip if it can't?
<bschaefer> thomi, I mean for you to manually select the correct one, so it will in the test
<thomi> yeah, I just checked and Anthy is currently the only one in the list
 * thomi runs test again
<bschaefer> thomi, your test grabs them for you. What Im thinking to fix this is for you to active anthy manually
<bschaefer> then type "shisutemu" then space
<bschaefer> then down
<bschaefer> to see the list of other possible strings
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah I did that and it fixed it for me
<bschaefer> thomi, the fact that it can potentil
<bschaefer>  potentially* change is very bad
<thomi> bschaefer: hmm, I got the list, but the test still fails in the same way. If it's just failing on my machine I don't mind so much.
<thomi> thanks for the info though - I'll look into the pinyin tests tomorrow
<bschaefer> ok, I can take a look also, I was planning on working for couple hours tonight
<bschaefer> thomi, I can get the anthy fixed for you when you have sometime
<thomi> yeah, probably not very important now though :)
<bschaefer> the problem is the first choice is off, you just have to go and choose the correct one and it will default back to it :)
<bschaefer> haha :)
<bschaefer> but now I have gdb and autopilot working Ill run that script all night!
<bschaefer> I did last night, but work up and it had restarted on its own :(
<bschaefer> awoke*
<bschaefer> woke*
<thomi> bschaefer: if you're SSHing in to run gdb, make sure you have keepalive messages turned on :)
<thomi> otherwise you'll arrive to a dead ssh session
<bschaefer> o that must have been the problem!
<bschaefer> thanks, and have a good night!
<bluefrog> hud-service is eating memory drastically. is that a bug to be fixed?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> tsdgeos: hey
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i'm using a bool value for the corner reveal thing, is that fine for you?
<tsdgeos> true means corner-reveal, false means side reveal
<didrocks> tsdgeos: let me check what unity is doing to not make it more complex :)
<didrocks> tsdgeos: they are using an int, 1 is topleft, 0 is left
<didrocks> to that works with your border values :)
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> but let's move it to int :D
<didrocks> tsdgeos: even better! Thanks ;)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: the default is side reveal, right
<tsdgeos> ?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: right
<tsdgeos> didrocks: the key is reveal-mode in <schema path="/com/canonical/unity-2d/launcher/" id="com.canonical.Unity2d.Launcher" gettext-domain="unity-2d">
<tsdgeos> didrocks: code not yet merged in unity2d
<didrocks> tsdgeos: good good, using that now then ;)
<didrocks> tsdgeos: well, I won't push it before unity-2d is released to avoid the well known gsetting segfault :)
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> Thomi gave me an Approve here https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/clearQueriesOnUpdateCallback/+merge/100633 do i need to nag more people?
<thomi> tsdgeos: you should get gord to look at it as well
<thomi> tsdgeos: if it's still in review tomorrow I'll make sure it lands
<tsdgeos> thanks
<tsdgeos> i'll be around
<tsdgeos> just ping me if needed
<thomi> ok. I work in odd timezones though :)
<tsdgeos> yeah i saw your mail was kind of shifted
<tsdgeos> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/969235 is marked as fix released in metacity but it's still ctrl+alt+d that minimizes all windows here not ctrl+super+d
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 969235 in Ayatana Design "Keyboard shortcuts - Update some window management shortcuts to use "Ctrl + Super" instead of just "Super" " [Critical,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> didrocks: any idea why?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: compiz can be weird and not update the key sometimes if you started it
<didrocks> tsdgeos: if not, is your metacity key not the default?
<tsdgeos> not sure, how does gconf-editor tell me if something is not default?
<tsdgeos> bold?
<tsdgeos> seems it doesn't tell you if it's default or not
<didrocks> gconftool-2 -g /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/show_desktop
<didrocks> then, -u to unset it
<didrocks> and -g :)
<tsdgeos> yeah doing the -u changed from ctrl+alt to ctrl+super
<tsdgeos> don't remember changing it though
<tsdgeos> but maybe i did
<didrocks> tsdgeos: it's always hard to tell, also, there is always the question of
<didrocks> "if I switch A to B, then again A"
<didrocks> should the key be considered as a default or not? :)
<tsdgeos> yeah
<gotwig> davidcalle: morning
<davidcalle> gotwig, morning!
<gotwig> davidcalle: your picture is not available :-)!^^
<davidcalle> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/17819825.jpg ? :)
<gotwig> davidcalle: yes
<davidcalle> gotwig, not available in the sense : you can't see it, or you don't want to do what it says ? :P
<gotwig> davidcalle: service not available from Germany :D ^^
<gotwig> davidcalle: simple 503
<davidcalle> gotwig, hehe, it's just a meme picture "catch ALL the exceptions" :)
<gotwig> davidcalle: wanna see it... !
<gotwig> davidcalle:  :-)
<davidcalle> gotwig, don't have the time right now, I'm in a meeting ;)
<gotwig> davidcalle: ohhh , ok
<gotwig> davidcalle: I have holidays ;P
 * gotwig quotes: "Strength Through Unity, Unity Through Faith"
<gotwig> davidcalle: yo, fixed it
 * gotwig notes that YOU ARE FINALY ABLE TO SEARCH FOR SOUP :-) 
<davidcalle> gotwig, haha nice
<gotwig> and calc, lol
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> mhall119: fixed your reported bug
<gotwig> arpu: hey
<gotwig> can someone help me how to set up internationalization in my lens/scopes ??
<gotwig> in what category in the USC are lenses?
<mhall119> gotwig: Themes & Tweaks
<mhall119> gotwig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/913851/ is an example of using a python list that I was talking about yesterday
<gotwig> mhall119: already implemented it. thanks
<gotwig> mhall119: oh and I fixed your bug
<mhall119> I had a bug?
<gotwig> mhall119: the one you reported
<gotwig> mhall119: btw. does that control file look OK ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/914469/
<mhall119> gotwig: I don't know if all those different python depends lines are needed, but I don't see anything particularly wrong with it
<mhall119> mind you, I'm no packaging expert
<gotwig> mhall119: kay
<gotwig> mhall119: your bug was critical
<gotwig> mhall119: bug report ;P
<gotwig> mhall119: do you know how I may include other languages into my lens/scope?
<mhall119> gotwig: I know you can use gettext, but I'm still learning the details myself
<mhall119> gotwig: join #ubuntu-community-team and ask dpm where you can go for help on that
<davidcalle> gotwig, have a look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-videos/unity-lens-videos/trunk/files , and the top of the daemon file, after the imports, there is a lot of language related things.
<gotwig> mhall119, davidcalle : thanks
<mhall119> davidcalle: the video lens is installed by default in 12.04 right?
<davidcalle> gotwig, I can't really help you more, I didn't implement it, a translator did.
<davidcalle> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> davidcalle: cool, I'm writing docs and wanted to make sure
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok
<gotwig> davidcalle: lolz ^^ ok
<gotwig> davidcalle: do you got his name, mail?
<mhall119> gotwig: oh, nvm about pinging dpm, he's on holiday
<gotwig> mhall119: just like I, hehe ^^
<mhall119> you're on holiday today too?
<gotwig> mhall119: 2 weeks, my first semester is over @ college
<davidcalle> gotwig, https://launchpad.net/~kelemeng, I think you can find him in #ubuntu-translators
<gotwig> davidcalle: kelemengabor ?
<davidcalle> gotwig, I think so
<AlanBell> hi mhall119
<AlanBell> I am struggling with a singlet lens
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/914505/
<AlanBell> just doing quickly create unity-lens then sudo quickly install gives me that error, it can't find the .service file
<gord> AlanBell, does quickly give you information when it was installing? you should havea .service file related to your lens in /usr/share/dbus-1/services
<AlanBell> not much info when installing
<AlanBell> it does turn up in the list of lenses in the dash
<gord> yeah we get the lens in the dash, but there is no backend service to give it info
<AlanBell> the .service file isn't there
 * AlanBell copies it in
<gord> if the .service file isn't there, you should make sure that the exec in the .service file exists too
<gord> just incase
<AlanBell> hmm, that gets me a little further
<mhall119> AlanBell: did you "quickly run" before you tried to search?
<mhall119> AlanBell: gord: all "quickly install" does is copy the .lens and icon files to /usr/share/unity/lenses/<lensname>/
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/914522/
<mhall119> AlanBell: what version of Ubuntu and Singlet are you using?
<AlanBell> 12.04
<AlanBell> singlet from the repos
<gord> mhall119, but without the .service file unity can't launch the dbus service, surely quickly install should install that too
<gord> is the intention that you should be launching the lens yourself in a terminal before launching unity?
<mhall119> gord: yes
<AlanBell> sounds fine to me for development
<mhall119> that's the quickly convention, to "quickly run" to try your app
<mhall119> AlanBell: right, when you build the package, it'll put the .service and executable in the right places
<AlanBell> great, so the problem I have is that quickly run isn't working then
<gord> yjsyd gomr yjrm
<AlanBell> unknown signal name: active
<gord> uh, *moves one row of keys to the left*
<gord> thats fine then
<mhall119> AlanBell: what version is the singlet package you're using?
<AlanBell> 0.0.2-ubuntu1
<mhall119> AlanBell: of unity-singlet?
<mhall119> that looks like quickly-lens-template
<AlanBell> it was, I thought it was the same thing
<mhall119> 0.2.2 of python-unity-singlet fixes the 'active' signal error, dhobach is working on getting it into the archives
<mhall119> AlanBell: no, quickly-lens-template is just the Quickly parts, python-unity-singlet is the actual Singlet library
<AlanBell> Version: 0.2.1-ubuntu1
<mhall119> AlanBell: you can get the latest of both from https://launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa
<AlanBell> thanks
 * AlanBell is rewarded with a link to the comprehensive documentation https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses/Singlet
<mhall119> AlanBell: lol, yeah...
<mhall119> feel free to fill it in :)
 * mhall119 has enough docs to write :(
<AlanBell> yeah, I might add to that, but first I need to get this lens working :)
<AlanBell> at least I am off the ground now
<AlanBell> thanks for your help
<jussi> is it a bug or a feature that unity dash retains the last search? (I keep having to go delete it...)
<mhall119> AlanBell: no problem
<mhall119> jussi: yes
<AlanBell> so many unity questions start with "is it a bug or a feature?"
<jussi> mhall119: so bith...?
<jussi> both*
<mhall119> jussi: it's by design
<jussi> :(
<gord> jussi, its a feature, but the last search is highlighted, you don't have to delete, just type your next search
<jussi> gord: hrm, I suppose. I dont know how, but that could be a little better "advertised"
<tsdgeos> didrocks: corner reveal merged
<didrocks> tsdgeos: thanks for the head's up! :)
<didrocks> tsdgeos: the g-c-c part is ready, waiting on the release to push in precise
<tsdgeos> nice
<gotwig> didrocks: g-c-c?
<didrocks> gotwig: gnome-control-center
<gotwig> for wat
<Andy80> om26er: hi :) did you give a look at the suspend bug on your Asus 1215P?
<om26er> Andy80, nope, 1min plz :-)
<Andy80> om26er: sorry ^_^
<om26er_> Andy80, resumed fine
<Andy80> uhm :\
<Andy80> om26er: are you sure you have the latest packages?
<om26er_> Andy80, I am a 3-4 days behind on updates on this machine
<Andy80> om26er: how do you suspend it? I just close the netbook.
<Andy80> om26er: ah that's it!
<om26er_> I selected it from the power cog
<Andy80> it happened with yesterday updates
<om26er_> updating now
<Andy80> I usually suspend it closing the netbook display, I don't press any key at all...
<Andy80> uhm... I've other 111 packages to update. I want to upgrade as well and reboot, then I'll test again so we have the same environment.
<om26er> uh ~400mb of updates that would take a while installing on this thing O_o
<Andy80> naa :)
<Andy80> I've done, I try to reboot
<jbicha> Cimi_: pong
<Cimi_> jbicha, pong
<jbicha> Cimi: did you need something from me?
<Cimi> jbicha, yep
<Andy80> om26er: no it doesn't work :\ just the screen goes off
<Cimi> jbicha, on the default wallpaper
<Cimi> jbicha, wante to be sure when we can upload https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/968399
<om26er> Andy80, updates installing, lets see what I've got
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 968399 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Incremental tweaks to default wallpaper for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Cimi> if we can
<Andy80> om26er: I've to go out now, feel free to leave me a message or an email. See ya!
 * om26er like the new wallpaper
<om26er> Andy80, okay
<jbicha> Cimi: well next release we ought to try to get the default wallpaper in by UIF, but we're not going to bother redoing screenshots now
<Cimi> jbicha, but we can then?
<jbicha> at least it's still approximately the same wallpaper
<Cimi> jbicha, can we at least update the wallpaper on the first page of the docs?
<jbicha> Cimi: how about we move this conversation to #ubuntu-release
<AlanBell> mhall119: bit confused by the ListViewCategory object
<AlanBell> it kind of turns from a category object into a number and I am not sure how
<AlanBell> when doing results.append() it seems self.example_category just returns 0
<AlanBell> my one (which I am storing in a dict) returns <Category object at 0x7fa3ac2930a0 (UnityCategory at 0x29138c0)>
<mhall119> AlanBell: so the Lens API says you're supposed to pass the index number for the category the result belongs to
<mhall119> Singlet does some behind-the-scene magic to convert the variable into the correct index number for that category
<AlanBell> yeah, I can tell there is magic going on :)
<AlanBell> I am generating categories in a little loop, I don't know how many there will be, I just shove them in a dict
<AlanBell> I don't know where to go to get the index number
<AlanBell> hmm, I am not sure if this is working quite right
<AlanBell> the dash seems to be remembering the categories between runs of the lens
<AlanBell> mhall119: where is the source code for the magic bit? I think I need to understand what it is trying to do
<mhall119> AlanBell: you have to restart unity for the dash to pickup on category changes
<AlanBell> ok
<mhall119> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~singlet-developers/singlet/trunk/view/head:/src/singlet/lens/base.py#L62 is the magic
<AlanBell> thanks
<mhall119> AlanBell: of course, that bit of magic only happens if the variable is defined at the class level
<mhall119> if you're just putting it directly into a dict(), it won't see it
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> yay, it works
<AlanBell> that was hard
<mhall119> hard? :)
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> it shouldn't be hard
<mhall119> AlanBell: what did you find difficult/confusing?
<AlanBell> doing the categories
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/915071/
<rye> mdeslaur: hi, re bug #973585 - i suppose they parsed options after gtk initialised too to get some --display or something, we break this with the current version, but I am not sure whether this is critical
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 973585 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "After global menu fix it forks before printing output for --help,-h" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973585
<mdeslaur> rye: yes, I'm aware of that, but I can't think of any other way of fixing it
<rye> mdeslaur: unping, i see the explanation, sorry :)
<mdeslaur> rye: if you can think of any, please let me know and I'll fix it
 * rye learns how to read
<rye> I guess we can wait until somebody complains about missing gtk options and then try to resolve this. parsing the options twice is not a good option too
<AlanBell> mhall119: how do I get lens searches turning up on the dash home page?
<AlanBell> ah, never mind, that would be the global search method I guess
<mhall119> AlanBell: yup
<AlanBell> ok, that kind of works, but now my categories are messed up again
<mhall119> AlanBell: did you set the categories list in your Meta class?
<mdeslaur> rye: well, the problem is the python parser bails out when it hits the unknown gtk options, so I can't just parse them twice
<mhall119> category_order I mean
<AlanBell> mhall119: I kind of did it in the search method writing them into self._meta
<AlanBell> and I can see how to fix my ugly hack
<mhall119> AlanBell: yeah, add category_order = ['first_category', 'second_category'] to your Meta, should fix it
<AlanBell> well I don't want to hard code the categories
<mhall119> unfortunately Python doesn't always pass Singlet the class variables in the ordere they are defined
<mhall119> you do want to hard-code the categories
<AlanBell> I could in this instance, but I really want the categories to build from the data source
<mhall119> you do *not* want to dynamically generate your categories
<mhall119> The Dash doesn't support that
<AlanBell> why not?
<mhall119> you would have to restart Unity to get the new categories
<mhall119> and it would break scopes
<AlanBell> seems to work fine
<mhall119> think about 3rd party  scope developers
<mhall119> their code will be using category index #s
<mhall119> they need them to stay the same
<AlanBell> that sucks
<mhall119> a bit,  yeah
<mhall119> but it really only becomes a problem if you're designing a lens for a specific source, which is something you generally shouldn't be doing
<AlanBell> bit surprised the lens can't fine them by name
<mhall119> the lens isn't the problem, it's the scopes that can't
<AlanBell> hmm, nasty.
<AlanBell> this will be why most of the standard lenses have such odd choices of category
<AlanBell> and why you can't change the way things are categorised
<gotwig> Please help me in translating my cooking lens & scopes in your native lanuage :-) https://translations.launchpad.net/lens-cooking/trunk
<gotwig> mhall119, mhr3 : hey :-) and good night ^^
<bschaefer> thomi, ping
<thomi> bschaefer: pong
<bschaefer> thomi, hey, so I also see that the multi key test are failing!
<bschaefer> but I can't get it to fail on my own build
<bschaefer> were you able to get the multi key ap test to fail on your machine?
<thomi> bschaefer: yes, it depends on the keymap you have loaded
<thomi> on my system, for example, you can't map the Multi key, since it doesn't exist
<thomi> so for those tests we either need to load the correct keymap for the duration of the test, or skip the test
<bschaefer> oo alright that makes sense!
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-05
<Will123456> is unity 5.10 going to be the final version that goes in precise? or will it be 5.12?
<thumper> Will123456: 5.10
<thumper> Will123456: unless... we have a zero day SRU branch
<thumper> Will123456: in which case it'll be 5.12 :)
<Will123456> thumper: thanks for the heads up :)
<thumper> np
<Will123456> will all the bugs targetted for 5.10 make it into the release, do you think? i'm finding it hard to guage exactly how much attention and focus is directed where. i guess that comes with the distributed/undirected work process
<Will123456> (by make it, i mean get fixed :P)
<thumper> haha, ahhh... no
<thumper> not all will be addressed
<thumper> there is a code freeze at the end of tomorrow
<thumper> for 5.10
<Will123456> seriously? i've got a bug i desperately want fixed, but i can't see anyone working on a branch for it
<Will123456> what can i do other than spend the next few hours desperately learning compiz and brushing up on C instead of sleeping? :P
<thomi> Have a good weekend everyone - for those of us in the future, the weekend starts.... *now* :P
<gotwig> jo
<gotwig> davidcalle: hey
<gotwig> nerochiaro: hey
<nerochiaro> gotwig: hi
<gotwi> davidcalle: there?
<davidcalle> davidcalle, yeah
<gotwi> davidcalle: :D
<gotwi> davidcalle: I got translations set up
<gotwi> with the support of your friend
<davidcalle> gotwi, awesome! I'll have a look at your branch to make a tuto.
<gotwi> davidcalle: tuto?
<gotwi> davidcalle: tutorial :D?
<davidcalle> gotwi, yeah :)
<gotwi> davidcalle: kay, but I need help from you :O
<gotwi> davidcalle: with lens filtering
<davidcalle> gotwi, what do you need?
<davidcalle> Ok
<gotwi> :-)
<gotwi> davidcalle: and my scope has also probems with 'annoying flickering' :-)
<gotwi> davidcalle: that is not a unity bug, is it? :X
<gotwi> "an"
<gotwi> davidcalle: would be cool to have a nicer animation, too, to see each element coming into life in the dash... not all at once
<gotwi> davidcalle: you know ?
<davidcalle> davidcalle, I can help you with that actually, it's easy, but it doesn't look really good.
<davidcalle> davidcalle, talking to yourself again?
<davidcalle> gotwi, what is your filters issue?
<gotwi> davidcalle: I just want filters xD
<gotwi> davidcalle: I have external scopes you know
<davidcalle> gotwi, external scopes won't be able to provide filters, just an entry in the "Sources" filter. All other filters are defined in the lens daemon.
<gotwi> davidcalle: a bit bad
<davidcalle> gotwi, I know :)
<gotwi> davidcalle: so how may I do interacting
<gotwi> with scope results
<gotwi> do I have to filter the results from the scope, or does th scope have to filter?
<gotwi> :-)
<davidcalle> gotwi, look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/deviantart/view/head:/src/unity-scope-deviantart
<gotwi> davidcalle: all right, Sir :-)
<davidcalle> gotwi, it's a scope for the graphicdesign lens : it listens to filter changes (l36), reacts to it (l52), reads the filters (l80, l94)
<davidcalle> gotwi, the filter used in this lens and in this case is the RadioOption option one.
<gotwi> davidcalle: also from you?^^
<davidcalle> gotwi, the lens? yes
<gotwi> davidcalle: its a scope...
<davidcalle> gotwi, and the scope too :)
<gotwi> om26er jml_ : hey
<davidcalle> mhr3, hey, I appear to have lost my category icons in the Dash. Do you see it too?
<mhr3> i heard that from multiple people using the staging ppa
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok
<gotwi> davidcalle: muh
<gotwi> davidcalle: I dont realy know how to apply the filters
<davidcalle> gotwi, have you created them in your lens?
<gotwi> davidcalle: yeah, long ago already
<davidcalle> gotwi, what kind of filters?
<gotwi> davidcalle: normal radio filter, and stars filter
<davidcalle> gotwi, for the radio option, you can use the check_filters method in the branch I gave you earlier.
<gotwi> davidcalle: I dont understand it
<gotwi> davidcalle: from line 138?
<davidcalle> gotwi, then it's a simple matter of doing "if self.check_filters("filter name") == "option name": display relevant results"
<davidcalle> gotwi, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/deviantart/view/head:/src/unity-scope-deviantart (line 94)
<davidcalle> gotwi, if it returns true, the option is active, if false, the option is not active, if none, the "All" option is active
<gotwi> davidcalle: line 75 - 100?
<davidcalle> gotwi, the method is from l94 - 100, it is used on l80
<gotwi> davidcalle: 194-100??
<davidcalle> gotwi, and I have to go, I'm back in a couple of hours. Good luck :)
<gotwi> davidcalle: bye
<davidcalle> gotwi, no it's not a 1, it's a l as in line :P
<gotwi> kay xD
<dupondje> Some small question about unity. How can I make all 'indication' (like empathy messages and so) show on Primary screen ?
<Cimi> dupondje, there should be a gsettings key accessible through dconf-editor
<Cimi> it's in apps.notify-osd
<Cimi> multihead-mode
<Cimi> dont-focus-follow
<dupondje> Thanks alot Cimi
<dupondje> that worked :)
<Cimi> dupondje, yw :)
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> mhall119: hey
<gotwig> chaoticuk: hey
<chaoticuk> gotwig: hi
<gotwig> chaoticuk: do you like lenses?
<chaoticuk> gotwig: what are you referring to specifically?
<gotwig> chaoticuk: unity lenses
<chaoticuk> gotwig: well yes, I get that - what aspect of the Unity Lenses
<gotwig> chaoticuk: if you simply like them
<gotwig> Daviey: h00ray
<smoser> hey...
<smoser> my unity-2d-shell process currently has 448m resident.
<gotwig> smoser: so?
<smoser> its leaking.
<smoser> so, i think is unity-panel-service, which has 134m resident.
<gotwig> smoser: yes
<smoser> how should i open a bug.
<smoser> 'ubuntu-bug' yes, but is there anything i can collect that will be more useful.
<gotwig> smoser: I dont think so
<chaoticuk> gotwig: they're a powerful search tool, but when you say 'like' what do you refer to: the concept, the UX, how they look, the implementation, etc?
<gotwig> smoser: the typical way
<gotwig> chaoticuk: all in all
<gotwig> chaoticuk: I am a lens/scope developer, you know...
<chaoticuk> gotwig: right
<gotwig> chaoticuk: so?
<gotwig> I would like to have it more dynamical
<gotwig> from a developer view I am very much restricted
<gotwig> just 2 views, scopes cant affect filters
<mhall119> gotwig: there is talk about allowing scopes to add filters to a lens
<mhall119> the big concern would be to make sure scopes re-use filters instead of each one adding a bunch of custom ones
<gotwig> mhall119: would be important for my one. You know, the one lens works with likes, the other with ratings... and than levels for recipes, the doesnt even have levels...
<gotwig> "other"
<gotwig> I cant realize a filter for my lens , with such restrictions...
<mhall119> gotwig: right, scopes should gracefully ignore filters they don't know how to use
<chaoticuk> gotwig: ok, so I have a slightly better idea what you're asking now - you're directing your questions to the wrong person I think as these are UX questions, JohnLea might be better
<gotwig> chaoticuk: no, just from a simple enduser view...
<gotwig> mhall119: :/
<mhall119> gotwig: johnlea and mhr3 would be the best people to discuss such a new feature with
<gotwig> mhall119: maybe I am just to new to app developement :X
<gotwig> mhall119: just added language support :X now I have to wait for launchpad synchronize
<mhall119> lens/scope development is slightly different from traditional app development, there has to be much more collaboration between developer
<mhr3> gotwig, why should a user care if there are likes or stars or bimbos, ultimately the scope should be able to "normalize" that into one format
<gotwig> mhr3: what you mean
<mhr3> the intention is still the same
<gotwig> mhr3: currently I dont have a filter
<mhr3> "i want recipes that are *good*"
<mhr3> not "i want recipes that have 3 or more bimbos"
<gotwig> mhr3: :D
<gotwig> mhr3: * not available * :D ?
<gotwig> mhr3: I think the user wants to search for awesome ones...
<gotwig> mhr3: but not only without filters.. right?
<gotwig> mhr3: do you think a text search is nearly enough?
<gotwig> I know there are veggies out there that want such filters.. thats not hard to implement.
<gotwig> for veggie stuff, only
<mhr3> the that's why there are lenses and scopes - lens will define that the filter will have options "ok", "good" and "awesome", the scope will then translate that to 1 bimbo, 3 bimbos, 5 bimbos
<mhr3> (or 10+ likes, 1000+likes and gazillion likes)
<gotwig> mhr3: but the search does filter by default with likes
<gotwig> mhr3: so... there is no need for such a thing, imho
<gotwig> and relevance
<davmor2> hey guys when an app is installed and the icon appears in the launcher if you remove the application the icon stays in the launcher this is a regression over how software-center used to handle things :(
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> please help me with image cache problems in my scope... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gotwig/lens-cooking/lens-cooking/view/head:/unity-scope-gourmet#L98
<gotwig> mhr3: what would you want from a cooking lens ?
<mhr3> gotwig, to cook me? :)
<mhall119> gotwig: if you can write a lens that literally makes me a sandwhich, that would be awesome
<mpt> Cimi, was it you looking for Notify OSD bugs to fix? Bug 963579 is one
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 963579 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Bubble uses huge size after setting it to normal in accesibility" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963579
<Cimi> mpt, it can't make it to 12.04  I think :)
<gotwig> mhall119: that has nothing to do with a lens :D
<gotwig> mhall119: Your dream is fulfilled: http://i.imgur.com/GianI.png
<gotwig> mhall119: Please report a bug, if thats the functionality what your looking for..
<gotwig> *not* :O
<mhall119> gotwig: lol
<gotwig> so here is my problem, reported at stackoverflow ! http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10033324/image-caching-loop-goes-wrong-for-my-recipe-searching-program-daemon
<AaronDCampbell> I'm trying out https://github.com/abhinandh/py-cloudapp which is pretty nice.  The main problem is that the system tray icon doesn't show in unity.  Is this a problem with the app, or a problem with my unity config?
<AaronDCampbell> The main reason I ask is that it was a pain to get the Skype icon to show and I still can't get the pidgin icon to show either
<mhall119> AaronDCampbell: Unity doesn't use the old systray applet, it needs to use the newer Indicator framework
<mhall119> AaronDCampbell: Pidgin should show in the Message Menu (the one with the envelope icon) in the top panel
<AaronDCampbell> mhall119: so it's a problem with the app.  Thanks
<AaronDCampbell> Hmmm, I see that now.  Is there a way to make pidgin it's own icon?
<mhall119> AaronDCampbell: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/application-indicators/ has instructions for how to add an Indicator
<mhall119> AaronDCampbell: if Pidgin decides to make a dedicated indicator (see the link posted) it would have it's own icon
<mhall119> but generally, it's nicer for all messaging appps to make use of the common Message Meny
<mhall119> Menu
<gotwig> AaronDCampbell: wait. You know that Skype® is evil?
<gotwig> mhall119: I liked the old memenu, you was able to post directly messages trough it.
<gotwig> "were"
<gotwig> mhall119: do you know where I can find people that want to test my software? give me real user feedback?
<mhall119> gotwig: it's been popular on Google+
<gotwig> mhall119: what :P
<gotwig> mhall119: ?
<bschaefer> thomi, ping
<thomi> hi bschaefer
<bschaefer> hey, so im trying to make this ap test for a quick alt+tab. I have a working ap test here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/916429/
<bschaefer> but i don't like it...
<bschaefer> is there a way to get the stack of windows?
<bschaefer> or the most focused one I guess
<thomi> there is, but TBH I think you're better off using the BamfWIndow class, since the Unity focus order doesn't follow the window stack order
<thomi> BTW, why not use 'self.kleybinding' instead of self.keyboard?
<gotwig> baswhat do you mean?
<gotwig> bschaefer: you can configure this behaviour using compiz config settings manager
<bschaefer> thomi, I need the delay to be 0, so the quick alt+tab works
<bschaefer> otherwise it doesn't use that code
<thomi> you can pass a delay into keybinding(
<thomi> ...I'm pretty sure
<thomi> yeah you can
<bschaefer> thomi, let me double check, the keybinding was going to slow, so I tried keyboard and it was to slow then I saw the delay and then just changed it to 0
<thomi> yeah, there's an optional delay part
<bschaefer> gotwig, im not trying to configure anything, Im making an autopilot test for some new code
<thomi> under the hood it calls self.keyboard.press_and_release, but using keybinding means we don't break when the keybindings change
<bschaefer> thomi, ok, so using the BamfWindow class
<bschaefer> to see if it only pulls up 1 window vs all of them seems still hard to do
<gotwig> bschaefer: :X ?
<thomi> bschaefer: ahh, so you want to see the stack order...
<bschaefer> thomi, yeaah, The way I was doing it was alt+tab quick, alt+tab quick then alt+f4 alt+f4
<bschaefer> if it grabbed BOTH windows of the calc it would close both
<bschaefer> then the assert would fail on how many are there, as the correct behavior should just pull 1 calc up then close the char map
<thomi> bschaefer: ok, but your assert is that len(calc.windows) == 2
<thomi> ahh, ok. you want the assert to fail :)
<bschaefer> no actually its because one is already made
<bschaefer> so there are 3 at one time
<bschaefer> in setUp 1 is made, but since I was going to close them I didn't want to use those
<bschaefer> and mess up the test
<thomi> I see
<bschaefer> yeeah I didn't give you the context of where I put it
<bschaefer> but this is the only way I found to test :(
<thomi> If the BamfDaemon exposes this info over ibus, that would be the best place to get it. If not, you'll need to use XLib.
<thomi> if you want a good p;lace to start with xlib, read the source code to the ewmh python module. You can download it from sourceforge
<bschaefer> alright! Hopefully I can get something done by today, dam freeze!
<bschaefer> all the code is done, it just needs an ap test! haha
<thomi> :)
<bschaefer> thanks for the info. Ill ping you later if I find anything. Have fun with your work for the day :)
<thomi> bschaefer: .... it's the start of the weekend for me. Today I'm replacing a fireplace. If you're lucky I'll hang around my computer :)
<bschaefer> thomi, ooo nice! Have fun with that, getting ready for a winter?
<bschaefer> or the winter I guess
<thomi> yeah
<krnekhelesh> anyone know when Unity 5.10 is intended to be released?
<seb128> krnekhelesh, next week
<krnekhelesh> seb128, thnx
<seb128> yw
<markgifford> I have precise beta 2 and unity 5.8. I don't seem to be able to turn off certain icons on the top panel e.g. (Bluetooth) despite seeing blog posts a month back saying it's now possible. is this something i should wait for 5.10 and hope it's fixed?
<markgifford> hope this is the correct place to ask
<davidcalle> markgifford, I think you should ask this in #ubuntu-desktop
<markgifford> ok will do. thanks davidcalle
<gotwig> hey  there :-)
<gotwig> Please help with python loop in scope : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10033324/image-caching-loop-goes-wrong-for-my-recipe-searching-program-daemon
<gotwig> :(
<gotwig> no one understands me
<gotwig> is my english so bad?
<gotwig> I am waiting for an option for scopes to turn caching for images OFF!
<gotwig> :(
<gotwig> mhall119: ^ mhr3: ^ gord: ^
<thumper> umm...
<thumper> not likely to happen in the short term
<thumper> as the cache never stores the source
<thumper> so it would be an on/off switch
<thumper> so.. not gunna happen
<thumper> as it is
<gotwig> so my scope is not going to work......
<gotwig> I want that it works..
<gotwig> thumper: can you help ? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10033324/image-caching-loop-goes-wrong-for-my-recipe-searching-program-daemon has all details .....
<gotwig> ChrisGagnon: hey
<gotwig> would be good if unity could handle URI's , too... but I think the dev's now that already
<gotwig> "know"
<gotwig> good night, dev's
<thumper> um... unity does handle URIs
<htorque> hi all! anyone here running unity trunk (rev 2237) that can confirm a cut off dash search bar background? http://img.xrmb2.net/images/480508.png
<bschaefer> htorque, let me update my unity really quick and Ill let you know!
<htorque> bschaefer: thanks!
<bschaefer> whistle..., I guess there was a bit of merges to trunk today!
<bschaefer> at 75% compiled...
<htorque> yeah, that's the reason i compiled it in the first place :P
<MCR1> can someone tell me how to get the latest nux needed to compile Unity ?
<bschaefer> bzr branch lp:nux
<MCR1> oh, that's easy ;)
<bschaefer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source
<MCR1> thx
<bschaefer> some instructions also :)
<MCR1> thx
<htorque> even easier if you add --disable-examples --disable-gputests --disable-tests to ./autogen.sh :P
<MCR1> thx 4 the tip
<bschaefer> your welcome.
<bschaefer> htorque, im not getting a cut off in my dash
<bschaefer> search bar
<htorque> bschaefer: meh, because you have also nux from trunk
<bschaefer> great haha
<htorque> i just finished recompiling unity with nux trunk and it's gone here too
<bschaefer> O I thought I had to re compile nux
<bschaefer> i was like dammit then I have to recompile unity and I just finished :)
<htorque> bschaefer: thanks for trying and sorry for wasting your time ;-)
<bschaefer> htorque, no worries :), and your welcome
<htorque> great, with those merges there's only one ugly corner left: http://img.xrmb2.net/images/341179.png :-)
<bschaefer> htorque, o yeah, those have been around for a while...but a lot of good merges are coming through :)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-06
<bschaefer> ls
<bschaefer> opps
<Cimi> i/j #ubuntu-meeting
 * Cimi fail
<htorque> is that a unity issue at all? bug 974146
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 974146 in unity "Firefox's icon in unity should propose Private navigation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974146
<Will123456> that's a good idea
<Will123456> if only it didn't get rid of all the normal windows
<gotwig> mhr3 mhall119 : fixed :-)!
<gotwig> Nexuus: hey
<rye> hello, ubuntu-desktop depends on remmina, is it ok that remmina does not actually draw properly in unity in full screen mode? bug #946388
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 946388 in remmina (Ubuntu) "Remmina full-screen mode does not work under Unity 3D" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946388
 * rye uploaded the video of the bug in action
<gotwig> rye: affects me as well
<gotwig> jo-erlend_: hey
<jo-erlend_> gotwig, hey.
<rye> remmina/src/remmina_connection_window.c:	gtk_window_fullscreen(GTK_WINDOW(window));
<rye> hm, does not look that weird, /me checks
<mhall119> gotwig: fixed what?
<gotwig> mhall119: that bug with the wrong images in gourmet recipe manager scope
<rye> erm, i guess i found another weird bug
<gotwig> rye: report :D!
<gotwig> mhall119: may I PM you?
<rye> valac fullscreenwindow.vala --pkg gtk+-3.0 (where fullscreenwindow.vala) - http://paste.ubuntu.com/917481/
<rye> compile, run, click the button, open dash
<rye> no mouse focus on dash
<rye> to close - alt+f4
<rye> i wonder whether this is 5.8 or standard ones too
<rye> also, please take a look at bug #975007 which causes error messages to xsession-errors on indicator clicks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 975007 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "[precise] GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_iter_loop: assertion `g_variant_is_of_type (GVSI(iter)->value, G_VARIANT_TYPE_ARRAY)' failed on indicator click" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975007
<mhall119> gotwig: sure
<rye> umm i guess i know what can be the problem - remmina closes one window and opens another in fullscreen.. so what?..
<gotwig> rye: ?
<rye> gotwig: i send debug output from the brain to the channel, sorry
<rye> ok, reproducible with firefox fullscreen too, but this is not the bug i was looking for :)
<rye> bug #975189
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 975189 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity dash opens on top of fulscreen windows (good) but does not react to mouse events " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975189
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> davidcalle: hey
<IlyaVoyager> hi there. is it possible to use different keys for Unity Launcher application switching? E.g. Super+q instead of Super+1? And is it possible to allow more than 10 quick-switching applications?
<gotwig> hey
<Will123456> is drag and drop onto launcher -> spread going to be implemented instead for 12.10 and the "real" spread?
<krnekhelesh> JohnLea: ping
<krnekhelesh> There are 2 bug reports which conflicting each other and requires a design decision and would like your input
<krnekhelesh> bug report 1:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-session/+bug/973181
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 973181 in Session Menu "System commands presence confuse the definition of App" [Medium,Fix committed]
<krnekhelesh> bug report 2:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/958467
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 958467 in unity "Add "suspend" entry to the dash, in addition to "Restart" and "Shut Down"." [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<krnekhelesh> bug report 1 is already fix released where it removes shutdown, restart from the dash
<krnekhelesh> while bug report 2 is asking for suspend entry to be added to the dash
<krnekhelesh> bug report 2 is waiting for design decision
<krnekhelesh> Since bug report 1 is already fix released, bug report 2 should be marked won't fix or invalid...but first needs your decision
<gotwig> rsajdok: hey
<krnekhelesh> JohnLea: ping
<bschaefer> krnekhelesh, he is most likely on his weekend or he is asleep
<krnekhelesh> bschaefer, oh,.is there anyone else who am I can ask regarding the bug conflict issue?
<gotwig> krnekhelesh: hey
<krnekhelesh> gotwig: hi
<krnekhelesh> gotwig: here is the situation, there are 2 bug reports
<krnekhelesh> bug report 1:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-session/+bug/973181
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 973181 in Session Menu "System commands presence confuse the definition of App" [Medium,Fix committed]
<krnekhelesh> bug report 2:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/958467
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 958467 in unity "Add "suspend" entry to the dash, in addition to "Restart" and "Shut Down"." [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<krnekhelesh> bug report 1 is already fix released where it removes shutdown, restart from the dash
<krnekhelesh> while bug report 2 is asking for suspend entry to be added to the dash
<krnekhelesh> bug report 2 is waiting for design decision
<krnekhelesh> Since bug report 1 is already fix released, bug report 2 should be marked won't fix or invalid...but first needs your decision
<bschaefer> krnekhelesh, I don't think so sadly :( everyone is off along with didrocks for the weekend
<krnekhelesh> bschaefer, :) I realise that...alrite no prob..I'll ask them on monday then..
<krnekhelesh> enjoy your weekend :)
<bschaefer> you too and thanks!
<bschaefer> good luck with getting that approved :)
<gotwig> wish you both an AWESOME weekend :D
 * gotwig is awesome, too...
<bschaefer> pfft it's Friday morning for me so I still have sometime before the weekend
<bschaefer> but have a good weekend also
<gotwig> bschaefer: :-)
 * gotwig has holidays
<gotwig> mhall119: thank you
<Will123456> bschaefer: if it doesn't make it into 5.10, does that mean it won't make it into 12.04 at all?
<gotwig> balloons: hey
<balloons> gotwig, hello
<Will123456> it kind of seems like a big deal - at least it makes window management a bit impossible for me anyway. i hope there will be some way to pull it in anyway if 12.04 releases without it, but it'll be awkward for installing on friends/family's computers :(
<Will123456> ah well - i'm still grateful to you for fixing that bug :)
<mhall119> gotwig: happy to :)
<gotwig> Will123456: got a link?
<Will123456> gotwig: this is the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/3v1n0-quick-alt+tab-fixes/+merge/100911
<Will123456> the bug is https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/3v1n0-quick-alt+tab-fixes/+merge/100911
<Will123456> ...er. no it's not. stupid copy paste. this is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/959339
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 959339 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "clicking on launcher item raises all app windows, not just most recently focussed" [Medium,In progress]
<bschaefer> Will123456, hmm well it's fixed right now, it's just not approved/merged
<bschaefer> it could get an SRU and possibly make it in
<Will123456> what's an SRU?
<bschaefer> stable release update
<bschaefer> but im not sure
<bschaefer> the worst case is it will make it unity 5.12, and you should be able to use a ppa in 12.04
<bschaefer> for this fix
<Will123456> yeah. i hope it doesn't come to that, because i can imagine having to cringe and apologise to my girlfriend and parents etc. when bringing in the ppa :P
<bschaefer> haha
<Will123456> i can't tell if it's a big problem or if i'm the only person who seems to make it a problem :P
<bschaefer> yeeah, also there is a chance 5.12 will be used for 12.04, but 5.10 is more likely
<Will123456> the SRU page on the ubuntu wiki says an SRU is more likely if the patch only fixes one bug, not multiple
<Will123456> do you think dividing up the quick alt-tab / launcher clicking fixes will make for a cleaner and more likely to be accepted patch? i realise they are linked by the kind of behaviour they fix, though
<bschaefer> not really, as they depend on each other. Ill know more on monday
<bschaefer> and I've got to go do something. Ill let you know if I find anything else out :). Have a good weekend
<Will123456> fair enough. :) thanks for the help and the bug fixing! you're my hero :) have a good weekend yourself too
<Will123456> i'm going to ask every stranger in the street i meet if they're brandon schaefer and if they say yes, i'll buy them a sandwich
<bschaefer> no worries, it was more of someone elses branch that was forgotten that was used for the fix :)
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> anyway have a good must go tutor people!
<bschaefer> good weekend*
<Will123456> bye
<balloons> kittens are obscuring my work! https://launchpadlibrarian.net/100085513/wrong%20window%20behaviour.ogv
<balloons> :-)
<popey> that would be bug 873082
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 873082 in unity (Ubuntu) "ALT+Tab doesn't switch between two most recent windows" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873082
<popey> or similar
<popey> single most annoying bug in unity ☹
<balloons> I was just looking at it and someone added that video
<balloons> thought is was pretty epic
<balloons> the funny part is I've adjusted to the behavoir
<balloons> will be interesting to see it being fixed.. how i do
<gotwig> goodnight folks
<rakete> hi, I just tried the  unity-testing utility and it seems I can't press next or previous buttons without repeatedly re-focusing the utility
<rakete> s
<rakete> so that makes it difficult to go through my answers if I want to change something
<rakete> might be caused by me using focus follows mouse, which is also the reason I wanted to go back and redo some answers in the first place
<rakete> anyone experiencing the same?
<Daekdroom> Hm. Changing background color in CCSM broke in unity-team/ppa.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-07
<Daekdroom> Huh... compiz process memory usage is increasing about 0,1MiB every three seconds.
<rAg3-nix> i need some help in fixing a papercut bug. anyone ?
<AlanBell> rAg3-nix: start by sharing the bug number
<folf> testing unity 5.10 on 12.04, how to restart unity?
<folf> (I've tried "unity --replace" and "unity" in the alt-f2 menu
<htorque> folf: have you tried it from a terminal? i usually run "(unity &)" and then close the terminal.
<folf> htorque: seems to work ;-), thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-08
<Amaeth> Hi i'm trying make a unity theme, oficial documentation about theming unity exist?
<gotwig> mhall119: hey
<gotwig> mhr3: hey
<gotwig> krnekhelesh: hey
<krnekhelesh> gotwig:hi
<gotwig> jibel: hey
<mhall119> morning gotwig
<gotwig> mhall119: the new version of my lens is now in the scope packagers ppa, should reach its users easily and fast ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-01
<didrocks> hey fginther, how are you?
<fginther> didrocks, good morning. I'm good, how are you?
<didrocks> fginther: I'm fine thanks!
<didrocks> fginther: FYI, I changed slightly customise_preseed_file to support "full ppa arg"
<didrocks> fginther: I was thinking we should start deprecating preseed.cfg and only have one autopilot job in the end, what do you think?
<fginther> didrocks, I'll need to take a closer look. I'm not as familiar with the utah config files as the others
<didrocks> fginther: ah, do you think the UTAH config changes?
<fginther> didrocks, not necessarily, I rarely modify it, which is probably why I'm a little behind on what it's doing
<didrocks> fginther: do you think you will have time to have a deeper look this week?
<didrocks> I think a good target is:
<didrocks> - just one autopilot job
<didrocks> - we pass ppa (no ppa or CHECK_WITH_WHOLE_PPA means full dist-upgrade)
<fginther> didrocks, yes, of course. I just can't give an opinion right now :-)
<didrocks> - we can pass installed_package
<didrocks> - and a tests list
<fginther> didrocks, Oh, then are you thinking of creating a 'generic' autopilot job, which is then called by multiple 'check' jobs?
<didrocks> fginther: exactly
<didrocks> with different parameters
<didrocks> we track the regressions/number of failures per job
<fginther> didrocks, then yes. I agree it's a good idea. Will need to study the implementatino
<didrocks> great ;)
<didrocks> fginther: especially as we have raring/ and head/
<didrocks> meaning, doubling the number of jobs
<didrocks> so better to have a generic one
<fginther> didrocks, speaking of regressions. Have you considered basing regressions on a 'known test failures' list?
<fginther> or is that how it works now.
<didrocks> basically, we record the number of test failing by $release/$stack/$config
<didrocks> so we already have that tracking
<didrocks> (the -check job is doing the distribution)
<fginther> didrocks, got it
<didrocks> fginther: do you have some xml template example to pass parameters to another job?
<fginther> didrocks, yes, one moment
<fginther> didrocks, we have templates that pass all parameters to another job and a predefine list of parameters...
<fginther> in ci/jenkins-templates/autolanding-config.xml.tmpl
<didrocks> fginther: the predefine is what I would need. Looking at that, thanks! :)
<fginther> The project defined in the builder section passes all parameters
<didrocks> ok, CurrentBuildParameters
<didrocks> otherwise
<didrocks> parameterDefinitions?
<didrocks> or rather PredefinedBuildParameters
<fginther> yes, PredefinedBuildParameters
<didrocks> the separator is \n?
<fginther> yes
<fginther> didrocks, When using CurrentBuildParameters, any parameter that is not defined in the target job is ignored
<didrocks> fginther: ah excellent, so I can even parameterize them right now
<didrocks> fginther: even if we didn't merge the "unity autopilot jobs" yet
<fginther> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> fginther: ok, tell me once you'll have the time to have a look at the rest of the jobs, we can coordinate and planning changing that ;)
<didrocks> fginther: right now, I'm changing the triggering template already
<fginther> didrocks, good idea. that will make it easier
<didrocks> exactly!
<dandrader> paulliu, that's the blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-testing
<dandrader> paulliu, so after you find the component you wanna test, make sure it's not already being worked on by someone else and add an entry with your task there
<dandrader> paulliu, if I'm not mistaken the components under the Panel suddir don't have tests yet. so you might wanna start there.
<paulliu> dandrader: ok.. got it
<cyphermox> mterry: hey
<cyphermox> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Raring/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-raring-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_hud_13.04.0daily13.04.01-0ubuntu1.diff
<cyphermox> didn't we already release this kind of changes?
<mterry> cyphermox, I sure thought so
<mterry> cyphermox, archive has those changes
<cyphermox> weird
<mterry> cyphermox, oh
<cyphermox> well, I'm going to wait before publishing that anyway, bamf has changes that aren't closing a bug :/
<mterry> cyphermox, I think we manually pushed those to archive.  So this may be the automerger catching up
<cyphermox> should have been merged in hud a long time ago :)
<mterry> cyphermox, I would have thought that too...
<cyphermox> anyway, cool, I'll investigate to see why it gets pcked up now
<didrocks> mterry: cyphermox: if that was manually uploaded, and was manually merged back, it can appear in the diff
<didrocks> mterry: cyphermox: as the diff is bzr diff -r <last autolanding rev> debian/
<cyphermox> didrocks: yeah, but if it was manually merged back, that should have happened more than a month ago ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: not if we didn't get anything more to release for bamf?
<cyphermox> didrocks: not looking at bamf right now, but hud
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<cyphermox> yeah, no extra changes either
<cyphermox> perhaps there was not publish of indicators since, but I find that hard to believe
<didrocks> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro-config/autopilot-jobs-factorization-step1/+merge/156357, do you mind having a look?
<didrocks> fginther: some examples of deployement:
<didrocks> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-2.2check/configure
<didrocks> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/OIF/job/cu2d-oif-head-2.2check/configure
<didrocks> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/OIF/job/cu2d-unity-head-2.2check/configure
<didrocks> (last one have no parameter, just the ppa one)
<didrocks> cyphermox: before you go on manual publishing, I'm deploying a small change for the -check job on indicators
<didrocks> cyphermox: done
<cyphermox> didrocks: ok
<cyphermox> not going to publish this until bamf is fixed
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> maybe mterry can still publish unity though ;)
<didrocks> mterry: btw, I've added the "force manual publishing mode"
<fginther> didrocks, taking a look
<mterry> didrocks, for raring?
<didrocks> mterry: no, in daily release, it's a parameter on the stack, I just need to write the doc ;)
<didrocks> so if you want to force that at some point, it's possible :)
<mterry> didrocks, yeah, I suppose I can publish unity.  the indicator stack doesn't have any weird FFe API changes or anything, right cyphermox?
<mterry> :)
<cyphermox> mterry: nope
<cyphermox> it's some small bug fixes
<mterry> didrocks, ah...  you're talking for unity-greeter.  Cool
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, we can build that stack if you feel it and force manual publishing ;)
<mterry> didrocks, cool, thanks.  Not urgent now, but maybe post raring
<didrocks> yep ;)
<cyphermox> urr, wait a second
<mterry> didrocks, so are we ready for enabling the "apps" stack for head?  I had it disabled, but if the infrastructure is ready for it...
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, it would be good to have an autopilot job (or the factorized one, see my discussion with fginther) for the -check steps
<didrocks> mterry: as you know which commands to list and which packages needs to be installed
<mterry> didrocks, that's something I can specify in the config file?  OK, will look
<didrocks> mterry: see the MP above ^
<didrocks> mterry: fresh from the press! :-)
<mterry> oh
<mterry> didrocks, ah I see, awesome
<didrocks> mterry: before those infos were hardcoded in the jenkins job
<didrocks> mterry: the goal is just to have one
<mterry> indeed, good
<didrocks> mterry: I still don't like the fact that we have to hardcode the binaries we want to install (in the not "check with whole ppa") case
<mterry> didrocks, couldn't these be moved to dep8 tests?  That way, the info would be in the packaging, in the same branch
<didrocks> mterry: dep8 tests are just per packages, not for a whole stack, right?
<didrocks> mterry: we can't have autopkgtests with a real machine
<didrocks> (so with opengl)
<didrocks> which is an issue for unity for instance
<mterry> didrocks, oh.  Why can't we test on real machine?
<didrocks> mterry: that's why jibel told me, the infra is just on vm and it's not trivial to get a real machine provisionned apparently
<mterry> didrocks, weird.  OK.  And yeah, dep8 is per-package
<didrocks> mterry: but I agree, I would prefer way more having a per stack/something like dep8
<mterry> didrocks, but those tests all live in one package.  And dep8 can specify other packages to be installed
<mterry> (I mean, each test lives in exactly one package)
<didrocks> that's interesting, we can do that
<mterry> didrocks, it's still hardcoding binaries, but you're doing it in the source at least
<mterry> didrocks, but the non-real machine is kind of a blocker
<didrocks> mterry: indeed, but we need to think of a way of dealing with that better, I agree
<didrocks> mterry: the hardcode is used multiple times btw:
<didrocks> - only apt-get install <those packages>
<didrocks> - filters then that you only get those packages in the pre-seed
<didrocks> (if you didn't use "check with whole ppa")
<didrocks> that enables us to ensure that you didn't transition an ABI in a stack
<didrocks> depending on another stack
<didrocks> mterry: FYI, unity is in approved. It will be interesting to see how in production the daily release will handle it tomorrow even if I designed for it :)
<didrocks> (basically, it should only collect the new listed bugs, but still -v<last_published_version_in_distro>)
<mterry> didrocks, ah.  so the changelog and the changes file have different contents finally.  :)
<didrocks> mterry: yep ;)
<didrocks> thanks fginther :)
<didrocks> fginther: should we discuss and go ahead for the factorization tomorrow together?
<didrocks> fginther: I think I'll have some cycles to help
<fginther> didrocks, yes. I will have studied up on the utah configuration by then
<didrocks> fginther: excellent, thanks!
<fginther> didrocks, you're welcome
<kgunn> paulliu: i know you were looking for possible area to dig into some testing....nothing's been done for panel/indicators
<paulliu> kgunn: yeah. But that's completely new. I'd like to dig into some area that I can read and mimic first to get used to the code.
<kgunn> paulliu: you could also look for low hanging fruit of fixme/todos  in the code base
<paulliu> kgunn: ok.
<kgunn> paulliu: this sheet....has a little map i created....with comments on big/small/prioirty etc
<kgunn> paulliu: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoGvOYxwuvpFdEJ5dURFb3Y0cnlKeEcxc0piNDZrWXc#gid=0
<paulliu> ok
<luv> mardy: moi, Im working on the logout functionality for ubuntu online accounts - so I have put together a python script which simulates the functionality: http://pastebin.blesmrt.net/3135/
<luv> though, it looks like signon_identity_signout and signon_identity_remove are pretty much broken ... also UOA plugin for gnome control center can't really deal with an account with deleted identity (and there is more issues :-/),  but that's something I would eventually take care of
<luv> btw are you based in Finland? I spent one year in Espoo :-)
<luv> (the interesting bits are around lines 35 - 55  )
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-02
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, how are you?
<duflu> smspillaz: I am calling the new dev series 0.9.10 unless you want to change the theme...
<Mirv> didrocks: hello, fine, just "jetlagged" from the daylight saving time switch..
<didrocks> Mirv: :) I started qtcreator this morning to follow http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app/
<didrocks> Mirv: rather jasoncwarner poked me about it :)
<didrocks> Mirv: I don't have "Qt Quick UI" in the new project dialog
<didrocks> only Qt Quick 1 UI
<didrocks> any idea what I'm mising?
<didrocks> missing*
<Mirv> didrocks: possibly some Quick 2 dependencies like qtdeclarative5-dev qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin. only ubuntu-sdk depends on everything needed, so as not to pull everything for qtcreator installers who want mainly Qt 4 development
<didrocks> Mirv: I installed ubuntu-sdk though?
<didrocks> Mirv: both of those are installed for me
<didrocks> qtdeclarative5-dev qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin
<didrocks> Mirv: any other idea? way to debug this :)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok if you have ubuntu-sdk, then it's not about packages. it might be about Qt Creator old configuration and/or concurrent installation of qt4-qmake - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1135336
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1135336 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "Qt Creator misconfigures itself if qt4-qmake is installed or if the whole ubuntu-sdk isn't installed before the first run" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mirv> so one needs to either configure Qt Creator to have it note the Qt5 if it didn't do that automatically, or reset the configuration
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, I have qt4-qmake installed, how can I reset my configuration?
<Mirv> didrocks: if you want to keep qt4-qmake installed, resetting does not help (Qt Creator will autoconfigure itself again to Qt4-only) but you need to configure Qt Creator manually
<Mirv> didrocks: to reset, see the "Automatically fixing Qt Creator settings by resetting configuration" in bug report
<Mirv> to keep qt4-qmake and add Qt5 configuration, see the manual route
<didrocks> Mirv: I don't really calls this rm automatic but well :-)
<didrocks> Mirv: indeed, I have it now, any ETA once you will get something to fix it?
<duflu> didrocks: May I make "0.9.10" the active dev series for lp:compiz?
<didrocks> duflu: sounds good to me
<Mirv> didrocks: it's automatic in the sense of not going into configuration dialogs of Qt Creator. the problem seems complex, and upstream seems to lack proper reconfiguration of itself in case system changes.
<didrocks> Mirv: any way we can workaround it?
<Mirv> the Qt4 preference could be maybe fixed, though
<duflu> didrocks: I don't have permission :(
<didrocks> duflu: sam should I guess?
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, so now I have the same issue than jason…
<Mirv> didrocks: I've one idea of trying to find how the upstream detects /usr/bin/qmake-qt4 and make it prefer whatever is symlinked at /usr/bin/qmake. it'd only affect first runs however.
<didrocks> Mirv: Starting /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene /home/didrocks/CurrencyConverter/CurrencyConverter.qml
<duflu> didrocks: No it's pspmteam
<didrocks> QQmlComponent: Component is not ready
<didrocks> Mirv: so my error? Following the tutorial, it's exactly what Jason is getting as well. Any idea?
<Mirv> didrocks: I haven't heard about that problem, CurrencyConverter seems to continue starting for me
<didrocks> Mirv: we both have only distro and not the ppa
<Mirv> and I have only distro packages
<duflu> mmrazik, didrocks, Mirv: Could one of you please change the "Development focus" to "0.9.10"? https://launchpad.net/compiz
<mmrazik> duflu: ack
<didrocks> Mirv: seems there is a package missing then, if at least 2 persons can reproduce it, do you want a bug report?
<mmrazik> duflu: done
<duflu> mmrazik: Thanks
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, although I'm not sure against which project if it's now the new ubuntu-sdk that may be giving problems
<duflu> Lots of people have permission, but I don't :)
<Mirv> didrocks: the new ubuntu-sdk meta package is also missing the ubuntu plugin, and I should contact loic about it
<Mirv> didrocks: if you come up with a package to file the bug against, please tell me so that I can also file bugs..
<didrocks> Mirv: I can help debugging, but I think it's something you should track
<Mirv> ubuntu-touch-meta I think?
<didrocks> Mirv: just tell me what I should do to get more info for you
<didrocks> Mirv: as basically, on relatively fresh install, following the tutorial doesn't work
<didrocks> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1158246
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1158246 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tutorial code needs to be updated to use the latest UITK version" [High,Confirmed]
<Mirv> I'm trying to ask some SDK people if they've an understanding of the problem. weird that I don't have even the warning showing up.
<Mirv> it seems at least clear that David would need to update the tutorial
<Mirv> didrocks: it's probable that there are no missing dependencies, though. I compared the new ubuntu-sdk to the old and it seems good enough.
<didrocks> Mirv: can we ensure in the future that the sdk team is working with David to update the tutorial when they change their API?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, API changes are already something that needs to be carefully handled from now on. I'll mention this again to bzoltan.
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: you will tell dpm to make the update?
<didrocks> Mirv: also, we need more integration tests I guess
<Mirv> didrocks: pinging him as well
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks a lot, keep me posted on the qt4-qmake stuff :)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> duflu: FYI: https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/compiz/back-to-raring/+merge/156459/comments/342220
<duflu> didrocks: I kept the 0.9.9 branch as the target because all later branches need a common ancestor that can be found for merging
<duflu> Would just adding to the changelog be enough?
<didrocks> duflu: yeah, so dch -i (keep UNRELEASED)
<didrocks> duflu: and add the marker line with the last common rev
<duflu> didrocks: What is "the marker line" ?
<didrocks> duflu: "Automatic snapshot from revision xxx"
<duflu> Oh comment
<didrocks> duflu: it's what you need to put in the new changelog
<duflu> didrocks: Yep. And version still "daily" ?
<didrocks> duflu: yeah, don't care about the version, just let what dch -i has set
<didrocks> (check you do have UNRELEASED preferably)
<duflu> Done
<didrocks> duflu: no
<didrocks> duflu: yo ureally need to write the Marker in changelog
<didrocks> so instead of: The last common revision was r3629
<didrocks> you need to set * Automatic snapshot from revision 3629
<didrocks> duflu: as the workflow is screwed anyway, we'll probably get some bugs listed twice in the changelog in the end, but oh well…
<Saviq> Cimi, come here, btw
<Saviq> Cimi, one good thing happened - we're building for raring, too ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<tsdgeos> so we won against CI in the phablet-mods-cherrypick at last :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Albert, did you manage to upgrade to raring with unity?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, do-release-upgrade -d?
<Saviq> hey tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i did a plain s/quantal/raring in my /etc/apt/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hi
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I heard the world will collide on that
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> it worked for me (TM)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, (I'm scared of out dozens of PPAs)
<Cimi> *s/out/our/g
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ah, well, i only have the autopilot one, the phablet-tools one and the phablet-desktop one
<duflu> didrocks: Done. Maybe. I think....
<Cimi> guys here will break unity
<Cimi> I will upgrade, uninstalling maybe unity and X
<Cimi> will be back asap!
<didrocks> duflu: good!
<duflu> Argh, not enough whitespace
<duflu> Do we care?
<didrocks> duflu: no, that's fine
<didrocks> you will maybe get a double [ Daniel…]
<didrocks> that's all
<didrocks> in the changelog automated generation
<didrocks> (you didn't need to add it btw)
<didrocks> just as I told:
<didrocks> dch -i
<didrocks> -> edit to add the marker line
<didrocks> was enough
<didrocks> no need to bump the changelog or anything ;)
<duflu> It was confusing. Because you were asking me to create incorrect information (wrong date)
<mmrazik> didrocks: should we have libindicate in head/indicators.cfg? And what about the daily release? (I'm just doing some cleanup of jobs that were not yet migrated to cupstream2distro-config)
<didrocks> mmrazik: libindicate is deprecated
<didrocks> mmrazik: so better to leave it die
<didrocks> duflu: ?
<didrocks> duflu: you don't care about the date
<didrocks> duflu: it's bumped when doing a daily release
<mmrazik> didrocks: do you mind if I create a "deprecated" release then?
<duflu> didrocks: I always care about accuracy. And I don't yet understand how/what is automated...
<mmrazik> i.e. it would live in stacks/deprecated/indicators.cfg
<duflu> If anything else needs fixing, let me know
<didrocks> duflu: well, if you were accurate, then /raring would become 0.9.9 as we shipped it as it
<didrocks> mmrazik: I don't really like it as there is no commit since 2012-09-07, what would that be used for?
<didrocks> mmrazik: I prefer we avoid too many "releases" view
<mmrazik> didrocks: to generate the "new-style" autolanding jobs instead of maintaining the "old style" (aka non based on cupstream2distro-config)
<didrocks> mmrazik: don't autoland it anymore
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> mmrazik: if something is committed to it, it's an error, so better to detect it that way :)
<mmrazik> ack
<mmrazik> didrocks: regarding too many release views -- you probably won't like this then: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/cupstream2distro-config/community/+merge/156479
<mmrazik> the issue is that we already accidentally deployed the jobs on the wrong jenkins
<didrocks> mmrazik: urgh, yeah, let's keep all that in head
<mmrazik> didrocks: its in phablet/ right now
<mmrazik> didrocks: in that case I'll just move it to a different branch TBH
<didrocks> mmrazik: we are going to remove phablet in the end
<didrocks> mmrazik: everything in head
<didrocks> once bootstrap
<didrocks> with stack names
<didrocks> mmrazik: so if it's only transitory, fine by me, we should just coordinate when moving one project after another
<mmrazik> didrocks: its not really transitory. the config as such is most likely here to stay. But the autolanding/ci jobs are running on different jenkins
<mmrazik> http://91.189.93.125:8080/
<mmrazik> so they are a bit different
<didrocks> mmrazik: will we be able to move them to a head/<stack>?
<mmrazik> didrocks: we can add something to the yaml file so the deployment tool is a bit more intelligent and knows where to deploy
<didrocks> (stack will probably not be a one to one mapping as waiting for sergio on giving feedback here)
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, I think this will be needed
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok. then let me reject that MP
<didrocks> thanks mmrazik :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh, btw, today I'm working with francis to just have one autopilot jenkins job
<didrocks> I've done the prepatory job on my side to pass everything in a parameter
<mmrazik> didrocks: yup. I've seen the MP yesterday
<mmrazik> didrocks: thanks for doing it. It was on my TODO but not too high :-/
<didrocks> mmrazik: no worry, it's kind of needed for me now that we have release/ and head/ anyway ;)
<didrocks> so that we don't double the number of jobs
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you specially want boiko's review in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.rename-phone-icon/+merge/155944 ? Or can i just go ahead and approve it
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, go on
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what's the plan in the lisview serach crash, are we reporting a Qt bug upstream?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we need to dig in, unless we can find a simple way to reproduce
<tsdgeos> oka
<Saviq> would be best to fix, of course ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you remember if that crash was similar to what we had before the Carousel?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, IIRC it was
<tsdgeos> similar in nature yes, don't really remember the backtrace to be honest
<tsdgeos> do you guy know how to get "x86_64-linux-gnu"? i.e. the part that gets appended to /usr/lib/ when installing [some] libs?
<tsdgeos> get from a bash script that is
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.fix-hud-build/+merge/156486
<tsdgeos> ah that :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i just approved https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_hud_build/+merge/156402 you'll probably have to "rebase" into it
<tsdgeos> i think it's too late to stop autolanding
 * tsdgeos checks
<didrocks> tvoss: did you see that?  http://kentonv.github.com/capnproto/
<tvoss> didrocks, nope, reading into it, thanks for pointint out
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's supersede dandrader's
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I've stopped autolanding for it
<tsdgeos> oka
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fwiw this still won't make ./run work
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huh?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does, here
<tsdgeos> need to find out how to make this better
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5669827/ i need this
<tsdgeos> let me try again
<Saviq> actually let me try
<tsdgeos> Saviq: make sure you kill your uity_build stuff
<tsdgeos> hud is installing into "new paths"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, need to drop the  prefix
<tsdgeos> so you may be using the old one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, some of it might be not needed post https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/hud/cmake-cleanup/+merge/156488
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean my lib-paths or some of your changes?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yours shouldn't be needed
<duflu> didrocks: Hmm, no autolanding since it's not lp:compiz any more? :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but i need them :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, but they should not be needed ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why you say they shouldn't?
<didrocks> duflu: oh, right, as we changed the branch, we need to change the stack configuration file
<Saviq> tsdgeos, local install shouldn't install in multiarch
<didrocks> duflu: normally, you should coordinate that with mterry though, let me do it for this time…
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I _think_
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the only thing the local_install thing does in hud does afaik is install some gconf files to the local dir instead of always trying to put them in /usr
<tsdgeos> don't see why local_install should disable multiarch
<tsdgeos> i mean you could still have two archs in your local path, no?
<didrocks> mmrazik: rev 135, (for the raring release)
<didrocks> duflu: ^
<duflu> didrocks: OK, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushed a fix
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should be fine now
<tsdgeos> goodie :-)
<mmrazik> didrocks, duflu: can the autolanding jobs wait for couple of hours (for fginther)?
<mmrazik> didrocks: the unity stack is (I believe) not yet on cupstream2distro-config
<mmrazik> but it looks like fginther already did some work there
<didrocks> mmrazik: fine with me
<duflu> mmrazik: Yep
<mmrazik> ok. I'll drop an e-mail to fginther so its not forgotten
<didrocks> duflu: the 0.9.9 branch is safe for raring, right?
<didrocks> duflu: we can land that without any fear
<duflu> didrocks: After my proposal it is identical to lp:compiz/raring (plus changelog additions)
<duflu> Not sure about before
<didrocks> duflu: hum, so you mean, we shouldn't use it for raring?
<didrocks> duflu: I understood you wanted us to use it
<duflu> didrocks: Sorry, yes. Both are raring-friendly
<didrocks> and that you tested it
<didrocks> duflu: ah ok, so we are switching on that one
<duflu> didrocks: I only diff'd it to make sure there's no diff
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> thanks duflu
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey, did you fix the FTBFS due to the bamf tests vs new glib?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I don't see it in the vcs
<didrocks> Trevinho: also, I guess cyphermox asked you to add an entry to the vcs for rev 525
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushed another tweak to take https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/hud/cmake-cleanup/+merge/156488 into account (will review that hud change, unless you want to take over?)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can take it and approve both at the same time if you want
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, works for me
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushed a change to rm -Rf $BUILD_DIR if --clean is passed to unity_buld
<Saviq> +i
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, aaand... two more commits (init CLEAN to false and add -c/--clean to ./build, too)
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that should be the last of it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: "initialize CLEAN to false in clean_unity" is a typo and you meant build_unity, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we really need two different bzr clean-tree calls?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unfortunately, yes
<tsdgeos> weird
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me verify
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, --ignored deletes _only_ ignored
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> i see
<Saviq> ah wahy
<Saviq> --unknown --ignored
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will fix
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, he's off until the 4th
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fixed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm approving https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.add-coding-import-path/+merge/155259 i guess kgunn forgot to top approve?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or didn't feel powerful enough ;)
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> ok
<kgunn> tsdgeos: Saviq ...you mean i can approve stuff ...watch out ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, jeez man, don't you sleep?
<kgunn> Saviq: like an old man...early :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: where do i get Unity.Notifications for https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.notification-interface-tests/+merge/155914 ?
<tsdgeos> or is this just a "mockup" MR?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, isn't the description... descriptive... enough?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, generally we want to try this approach where we (shell UI) write tests like that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that fail initially, that will drive the shell-facing Unity APIs
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. a merge of Unity APIs for Notifications needs to make those tests pass
<tsdgeos> Saviq: who reads descriptions nowadays....
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: then i think we should be running them
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<tsdgeos> but using the fail keyword
<tsdgeos> so that when they actually pass they fail and we have to turn the test on
<tsdgeos> not sure if that last sentence made any sense
<tsdgeos> it made inside my head
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kind of did
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we can do that under qmltestrunner?
<tsdgeos> i'm hoping
<tsdgeos> let me check
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<tsdgeos> expectFail as in the QtTest C++ side
<tsdgeos> expectFailContinue is probably what we want
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but we can't even load that QML yet
<tsdgeos> ah right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'cause of missing imports
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> let's just not forget to turn the tests on later :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, part of the actual implementation MP :)
<Saviq> paulliu1, you around?
<paulliu1> Saviq: yeah.
<didrocks> fginther: hey, once you are around! :)
<MacSlow> Is it possible to only select a sub-range of a model to be passed to a ListView/Repeater etc?
<didrocks> hey davidcalle!
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: small question: what is blocking the publishing to the certified ppa is that we don't have one project for each scope
<didrocks> davidcalle: do you know when you will create them?
<davidcalle> didrocks, hmm. I should have time for that between tonight and tomorrow (catching up on my other job backlog this week)
<didrocks> davidcalle: tracking list: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/experimental/100scopes.cfg
<didrocks> davidcalle: thanks!
<davidcalle> didrocks, np ;)
<didrocks> davidcalle: not sure if we can screenscrap with the 2 factors auth to batch the creation easily
<davidcalle> didrocks, the client side list is still quite small, I'll do it manually.
<didrocks> davidcalle: ok ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, standup?
<dandrader> Saviq, ah yeah sorry!
<Saviq> dandrader, that's fine
<dandrader> Saviq, damn. resinstalled  my machine yesterday (now on 13.04). I still have still mumble though :(
<dandrader> s/still/install
<Saviq> dandrader, sure, we're going, join when ready
<didrocks> fginther: still not around? ;)
<fginther> didrocks, good afternoon. just finishing up something
<didrocks> fginther: ok, tell me once you are ready ;) (I'll be away for an hour in 15 minutes, would be nice to sync before)
<fginther> didrocks, in that case, let's start
<didrocks> fginther: so, basically my changes worked with the daily release
<didrocks> so oif/indicators are passing the right parameters
<fginther> good
<didrocks> fginther: I think merging both are quite easily, they should be exactly the same now
<didrocks> easy*
<didrocks> fginther: I guess, the question is unity and the 100scopes unity one
<didrocks> and how they can use the same job with indicator/oif
<didrocks> fginther: the 100scope is unity with another ppa instead, so already covered as we'll pass the ppa parameter
<fginther> didrocks, the autopilot-release jobs are all created from the template with no manual changes, correct?
<didrocks> mmrazik: ^
<didrocks> fginther: but the unity ones are different than the oif/indicators one
<didrocks> fginther: for me the unity one should have:
<didrocks> - a ppa parameter
<didrocks> - no package set (so empty parameter)
<didrocks> - the tests can be provided as "unity" for autopilot
<didrocks> so basically a "check with whole ppa" with ont test: unity, which is launchpad all autopilot unity tests?
<mmrazik> didrocks: fginther: can you rephrase the question for me? I don't understand what is being asked
<fginther> didrocks, yes 'unity' == all autopilot tests
<didrocks> fginther: so, how can I help you? We should maybe create a new generic autopilot job from scratch
<didrocks> for all cases
<didrocks> and plugging in the different cases?
<fginther> didrocks, I think building up from the oif and indicators test shouldn't be too hard
 * fginther starts to see the differences
<didrocks> fginther: ok, do you want to hang out, or having a first pass and we continues from there?
<didrocks> fginther: would be nice to do it today so that we can move on then
<didrocks> jibel: small question, the distribution of tests results per <release>/<stack>/<config> is done by the -check job, right? nothing linked to autopilot jobs (if we are going to only use one for all releases/stacks, it's fine?)
<fginther> didrocks, I think I can do a first pass, let me discuss some with marting
<didrocks> fginther: great!
<jibel> didrocks, correct. Precisely it is done by cu2d-autopilot-report which is called in the last build step of -check jobs.
<didrocks> jibel: excellent, that's what I read, but I was double checking (I change a little bit the -check job yesterday)
<didrocks> jibel: thanks!
<jibel> yw
<MacSlow> Saviq, that was an easy fix... works now
<Saviq> MacSlow, cool :)
<Saviq> dandrader, you wrote the Stage tests, can you please have a look at the test I've added in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.apps-lens-real-installed/+merge/156571
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm out of ideas why it fails
<dandrader> Saviq, sure. doing it now
<Cimi> build -s doesn't work in raring
<Cimi> I mean, immediately
<Cimi> probably requires extra deps
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what error do you get?
<MacSlow> Is there a way to obtain the default value of an item-property, say Button.color in QML?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm rerunning it now
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you mean the original property before you changed it? as far as i know no
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yes
<Marlinc> https://docs.google.com/a/mms-projects.net/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHdFV2Fyd0xnRU52a2o0TWg1Z1VRZVE6MQ
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm... then how can I conditionally assign a value instead?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: unless the Button.color provides you a way to get the original color the only easy way i can think of is a Component.onCompleted JS to get the original color and store it yourself
<tsdgeos> and then just color: boolean ? myColor : originalColor
<tsdgeos> seems a bit lame to be honest :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ok... wanted to avoid that... but if that's the only way... so be it :) thx
<Cimi> tsdgeos, hud doesn't have autogen.sh
<gusch> paulliu: ping
<dandrader> Saviq, the screenshot components are being replaced by tst_Stage.qml. That's why changes made to their real implementations won't affect the test
<dandrader> Saviq, see tst_Stage.qml lines 164 - 173
<Saviq> dandrader, ah, /me faile
<Saviq> -e
<Saviq> dandrader, right
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks, makes perfect sense
<paulliu> gusch: hi
<Saviq> dandrader, I will talk to the internal Fake ones, then :)
<gusch> paulliu: what is "X-Ubuntu-Touch=true" in the desktop file doing?
<paulliu> gusch: We will use that field to filter out the apps that is for phone only.
<gusch> paulliu: ok - thx - approving
<paulliu> gusch: So the app lens on phone will only provide those apps with -true.
<paulliu> gusch: wait.
<paulliu> gusch: I'm adding debian/changelog.
<paulliu> gusch: for image.
<gusch> paulliu: ah - ok
<gusch> paulliu: but then there is one file you could remove
<gusch> paulliu: debian/gallery-app.links
<gusch> paulliu: as that adds links (was introduced for the renaming)
<gusch> paulliu: but these links will cause the gallery to appear twice (as there are 2 .desktop files then)
<gusch> paulliu: so please remove that old compatibility file as well
<dandrader> Saviq, and no need to use findChild to get the screenshots as they're properties
<paulliu> gusch: ok
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah see that now
<gusch> paulliu: thx
<paulliu> gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/gallery-app/desktop_file_tweak/+merge/156548
<paulliu> gusch: thanks.
<tsdgeos> Cimi: right it doesn't
<tsdgeos> Cimi: are you up to date in unity/phablet?
<gusch> paulliu: why do you bumt the version number twice?
<paulliu> gusch: dch -> debcommit -> bzr rm -> dch -> debcommit. So it is twice.
<didrocks> fginther: ok, I couldn't take any break :( I'll take it after the team meeting, any progress/things we can test?
<gusch> paulliu: can you merge them (even manually)?
<paulliu> gusch: yeah. sure. wait.
<fginther> didrocks, not yet. I'm still trying to finish up another task.
<mterry> didrocks, kenvandine just asked me to update the unity recommends on the gwibber lens to the friends one.  But unity doesn't recommend it, gwibber does.  If I update this recommends, will there be a mismatch between gwibber's data source and the lens's data source (friends)?
<mterry> didrocks, I'm asking you because kenvandine is on holiday  :)
<didrocks> mterry: in the next release, with 100scopes, unity will recommends everything
<mterry> didrocks, yeah, but that's not for raring, right?
<didrocks> yeah, not anymore
<didrocks> so you can either adds the recommends and remove from gwibber
<didrocks> to prepare the future
<mterry> didrocks, I believe this request was for raring
<kenvandine> oh...
<didrocks> (which is fine IMHO)
<kenvandine> please add it then :)
<didrocks> or do only the gwibber side to change :)
<mterry> kenvandine, add a recommends to unity?  But gwibber already recommends lens-gwibber
<kenvandine> gwibber is getting demoted
<mterry> kenvandine, if I replace that with lens-friends, will everything work fine?
<mterry> kenvandine, oh
<kenvandine> yeah, just add the recommends so we make sure the lens is there still
<mterry> kenvandine, I see, OK.  So just add a recommends in unity and gwibber will take care of itself
<kenvandine> right
<mterry> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> thanks!
<mterry> kenvandine, get back to holiday
<didrocks> see you kenvandine :)
<kenvandine> thanks guys!
<seb128> mterry, new gwibber requires qt5 which is not likely going to main for raring so we decided demoting gwibber
<paulliu> gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/gallery-app/desktop_file_tweak/+merge/156548
<mterry> seb128, sure
<seb128> mterry, security team just hate us it seems :p
<kenvandine> i spent a bunch of time on polishing up the new gwibber over the weekend... i think it looks really slick now :)
<kenvandine> i love qml :)
<gusch> paulliu: approved
<gusch> paulliu: thx
<paulliu> gusch: thanks.
<didrocks> mterry: FYI, it's already listed for raring+1: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/libunity-7.0/view/head:/data/client-scopes.json
<didrocks> kenvandine: btw, you need to check their integration testing before doing the next sdk upload :)
<kenvandine> ok :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes I am
<didrocks> kenvandine: you uploaded a version which broke the tutorial
<kenvandine> ugh!
<didrocks> they broke the API and no word on it :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: so it shows:
<didrocks> - their test in the package is insufficient
<didrocks> - they need integration tests ;)
<kenvandine> indeed
<didrocks> kenvandine: but let's see once you're back :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: oh right, autolanding just being lazy you need https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.fix-hud-build/+merge/156486
<kenvandine> their tests use the demos
<kenvandine> i better disconnect before i find myself doing more work
<didrocks> :)
 * kenvandine waves
<didrocks> see you kenvandine!
<mterry> didrocks, seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/lens-friends/+merge/156584
<didrocks> mterry: ah no, it doesn't work like that :)
<seb128> mterry, wfm, "the gwibber rewrite isn't ready in time" is slightly incorrect (rewrite is ok, qt5 isn't security team friendly)
<seb128> but who cares :p
<didrocks> mterry: you should use http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/trunk/view/head:/data/client-scopes.json
<mterry> seb128, I would argue that falls under not being ready
<seb128> mterry, fair enough
<didrocks> and bump the libunity build-dep for next daily on unity to pick it up
<mterry> didrocks, hrm.  I thought that json stuff was just for 100scopes, didn't know it was ready for raring too
<seb128> mterry, oh, what didrocks said, forgot about the generated recommends
<didrocks> mterry: I prepared it before the 100scopes in fact
<didrocks> when I write perl, I want to ship it immediately :)
<didrocks> (on Friday evening)
<mterry> didrocks, heh
 * mterry goes back
<mterry> didrocks, I shouldn't need to bump the build-dep for unity because of this lens change though, right?
<didrocks> mterry: well, you will need as you want unity to build against latest libunity to pick the right file
<didrocks> or you can do 2 manuals rebuilds
<didrocks> one after another
<didrocks> otherwise nothing will make unity wait until libunity finished
<mterry> didrocks, :-/  why is this file in libunity instead of unity?
<didrocks> mterry: because all lenses needs it and libunity is loading it
<davidcalle> didrocks, success! https://launchpad.net/projects/+new?field.displayname=Unity%20Launchpad%20Scope&field.name=unity-scope-launchpad&field.title=Unity%20Launchpad%20Scope&field.summary=Launchpad%20search%20for%20Unity
<didrocks> davidcalle: hum, that doesn't change that you need your daemon to log in, right? :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: or you want to have something xdg-open this url? and then click on "continue continue continue"? :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, if you could have another look... https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phablet-notification-renderer/+merge/155512
<davidcalle> didrocks, a bash loop and many "click" sounds :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, will do first thing tomorrow
<didrocks> davidcalle: a nice first step, I'll maybe one day create a chromium extension :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: "batch launchpad creator"!
<davidcalle> didrocks, what could go wrong ? :p
<didrocks> isn't it? ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll continue working on extending that with support for the remaining types then (based on my branch)
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup
<mterry> didrocks, OK.  How about https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/libunity/lens-friends/+merge/156599 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/lens-friends/+merge/156584 ?
<fginther> didrocks, generic autopilot job: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/
<didrocks> mterry: approved and approved!
<mterry> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> fginther: why do you want a "stack" and "series" parameter?
<didrocks> mterry: thanks to you!
<fginther> didrocks, stack is used for the skip files, series is used for the ISO selection
<didrocks> fginther: ah, so I need to pass both to you :)
<fginther> didrocks, yes, I think that's all, but still reviewing my changes
<didrocks> fginther: SKIPFILE="/tmp/autopilot.${stack}.skip"
<didrocks> fginther: that should be:
<didrocks> /tmp/autopilot.${release}.${stack}.skip
<fginther> didrocks, good catch
<didrocks> fginther: hum, so we need to pass release?
<didrocks> fginther: shouldn't we change stack by release-stack?
<didrocks> rather?
<fginther> release-stack is alwasys unique, right? then yes
<didrocks> fginther: yeah, that's what identifies something unique
<didrocks> ok, let's go for this :)
<didrocks> fginther: will this work for unity too?
<fginther> didrocks, I'm reviewing that right now
<didrocks> ok, I'm doing the change in cupstream2distro-config for the new parameters meanwhile
<Saviq> dandrader, I fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.apps-lens-real-installed/+merge/156571 - there's one thing I'd like you to take a look at, though, if test_*_background is ran first (rename to test_0_background), the other ones fail
<Saviq> dandrader, you might be able to jump at a solution quicker than me again
<fginther> didrocks, are you going to pass both release and stack?
<didrocks> fginther: yeah, do you want one or 2 parameters?
<fginther> didrocks, 2
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> fginther: so /tmp/autopilot.{{ release }}.{{ stack }}.skip
<fginther> didrocks, yes
<dandrader> Saviq, ok. let me check...
<fginther> didrocks, the utah branch needs a few updates to base-preseed.cfg to work with the unity tests, but other than that the job should work
<fginther> didrocks, updating that now
<didrocks> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro-config/use-generic-job/+merge/156615
<didrocks> fginther: excellent!
<didrocks> tell me what you think about that ^
<fginther> didrocks, one moment
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why did you kill https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/new_hud_client/+merge/156603 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bad click
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it's failed in CI - you need to update debian/control
<fginther> didrocks, so triaging test failures is a concern when all of the daily release jobs use a single generic autopilot job. It might be better to make the job a template.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, no need to update debian/control
<fginther> didrocks, we can try it as one job and see how it goes
<tsdgeos> i just need tedg ro release the package that contains hud-client-2
<didrocks> fginther: we are getting the test result per stack/releases
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is hud-client-2.pc provided by libhud-client1?
<tsdgeos> doh
<tsdgeos> silly me
<tsdgeos> i need to update the file
<didrocks> fginther: however, can you ensure you cat the release/stack at the top of the job?
<tsdgeos> can't read
<didrocks> fginther: so that we get it on the console
<fginther> didrocks, true, the concern is when a human manually comparing results for example.
<fginther> didrocks, and I'll make that change
<didrocks> fginther: I think we'll need a dashboard at some point TBH :)
<dandrader> Saviq, found the problem. would you prefer if I fixed it our would you like to do it yourself?
<fginther> didrocks, WIP
<Saviq> dandrader, I can do
<tedg> tsdgeos, We're moving to the didrocks magic daily release, so not using the old OEM infrastructure anymore.
<didrocks> fginther: I'll handle the daily release part :-)
<tedg> tsdgeos, So I'm not sure how we'd even do a release...
<didrocks> fginther: I have a fair clear idea about we can show it
<fginther> didrocks, In that case, lets continue this path
<didrocks> fginther: yeah ;)
<tsdgeos> tedg: really?
<tsdgeos> tedg: that sucks, it's going to make the shell unbuildable
<Saviq> tedg, shouldn't libhud-client1-dev _not_ have SONAME in it? i.e. libhud-client-dev ?
<tedg> Saviq, Uhm, yes, it should.  That way the different versions of the API can be parallel installable.
<hyperair> Saviq: that's not the SONAME.
<tedg> Saviq, So if, at some point, we could support multiple versions.  Things like LTS support, etc.
<Saviq> hyperair, ok, SOVERSION ;)
<hyperair> Saviq: not that either.
<hyperair> Saviq: that's the API version
<hyperair> Saviq: the version appears in the .pc file name.
<tedg> Saviq, It's not the SOVERSION, it's a different version.
<Saviq> hyperair, right
<hyperair> Saviq: so basically for packages that have api versions, you would have something like libfooX-Y where X is the api version, and Y is the SONAME version
<dandrader> Saviq, there are two problems: 1 - you're not waiting for the animation to finish before pressing the mouse. (it disrupts the animations) 2 - you're releasing the mouse straight away (likely in the same event loop). that causes the logic to fail. the best way would be to release the mouse only after the screenshot has stopped moving (the hint animation has finished)
<hyperair> Saviq: SONAME is for ABI, whereas the API version is for API.
<tedg> So, more topical, Saviq, what PPAs are you guys building into now?
<Saviq> hyperair, yeah, sorry for the misnomers
<Saviq> tedg, ppa:phablet-team
<tedg> Saviq, And are you guys still using the old OEM release stuff, or are you moving to the distro stuff?
<Saviq> tedg, moving to distro, but not there yet
<Saviq> dandrader, fixed, can you review that whole MR, then?
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<fginther> didrocks, approved
<Marlinc> Would anyone mind completing this survey? Some friends and I are working on a project and would like to know how people use their clipboard: https://docs.google.com/a/mms-projects.net/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHdFV2Fyd0xnRU52a2o0TWg1Z1VRZVE6MQ
<didrocks> fginther: thanks!
<didrocks> fginther: FYI, deployed indicators and oif raring with the new parameters and generic job as a target. Will do unity once I get your thumb up (even by email if I'm not around)
<fginther> didrocks, go for it!
<didrocks> fginther: oh? ready? excellent, let me make the unity change then and deploy it
<fginther> didrocks, the utah changes are pushed
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> fginther: so I gues we'll see once the daily releases will start :)
<didrocks> guess*
<fginther> didrocks, :-)
<didrocks> fginther: let's try just oif
<didrocks> fginther: the one with "skipping"
<didrocks> fginther: urgh, it had something to prepare :)
<didrocks> forgot about the geis changes in
<Saviq> kgunn, ah, more bug spam, just what I needed ;P
<didrocks> fginther: ok, well, we'll see tomorrow I guess, unity deployed
<didrocks> fginther: if you have time, can you have a look at the oif run? it should start in ~30 minutes
<fginther> fginther, excellent! Will watch it tonight.
<didrocks> fginther: that will give us a good idea :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> (and stop speaking to yourself, it's only Tuesday) :p
<Saviq> kgunn, but seriously, good to get all the MR updates
<kgunn> Saviq: oh the new team in lp? sorry....needed for our slow & eventual use of status
<Saviq> kgunn, just kidding, it's fine, at least we get "our" MP updates
<Saviq> kgunn, but suddenly I got compiz-team bugs, too ;)
 * dandrader still sorting out filters to deal with the deluge of launchpad e-mails caused by "unity-ui-team joined unity-team"
<kgunn> so sorry guys!
<Saviq> dednick, you saw your MP has conflicts?
<Saviq> -s
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. just now. thanks
<dednick> Saviq: just did a device build and getting this error when running qml-phone-shell. Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50000) with this library (version 0x50001)
<Saviq> dednick, hmm, I'd flash the device
<Saviq> dednick, or at least add ppa:phablet-team and ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper
<Saviq> dednick, and update/upgrade
<kgunn> dednick: phablet-flash -l worked for me
<dednick> Saviq, kgunn: ta. will give it a try
<dednick> dist-upgrade just causes segfault :S
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, phablet-flash -l - android parts got out of sync
<davmor2> Hey guys on the apps lens type in xchat-indicator or xchat indicator and it doesn't show up.  If you do the same thing in software-center it does is there a reason for this do you know?
<Siekacz> hello
<Siekacz> I want to build UnityNext, following these instructions (http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unitynext/) and when I'm trying to execute ./build I get this: http://pastebin.com/7PJpiws2
<Siekacz> of course it's raring
<kgunn> Siekacz: did anyone answer you?
<kgunn> Siekacz: basically late last week hud changed its build procedure....
<kgunn> Siekacz: long story short, we have a meta- build to  build hud locally and it got out of sync
<kgunn> Siekacz: the change that fixes it is merged...happened this morning...so just bzr pull --overwrite
<Siekacz> thanks
<kgunn> and start fresh, e.g. ./build -s
<kgunn> which in turn calls unity_build
<Akiva-Mobile> has the rewrite of unity to qt started yet? I am thinking of developing a terminal lens/scope
<Siekacz> Akiva-Mobile: AFAIK it is the same unity as phone/tablet
<Siekacz> so basically... yes
<Akiva-Mobile> Siekacz: so it will be used on the desktop as well.... now I just need to figure out where to find the code...
<Siekacz> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unitynext/
<Akiva-Mobile> do you know if it can be used on the desktop yet?
<Akiva-Mobile> that helps; thanks
<Siekacz> currently I'm trying to buld this thing
<Siekacz> kgunn: still the same
<Akiva-Mobile> good luck ~
<Akiva-Mobile> seeing raring is around the corner, it couldnt hurt to muck around with my install
<Siekacz> btw.
<Siekacz> raring is going to be a SP for quantal :>
<Siekacz> but I'm glad
<Siekacz> all serious development (new features) should go to UnityNext and Mir
<kgunn> Siekacz: i was going to test myself...let me take a crack now
<Akiva-Mobile> Siekacz: sp?
<Akiva-Mobile> I looked at it, seemed like a stable alpha/beta
<Akiva-Mobile> ie, not much difference
<Siekacz> Service Pack - fixes, minor updates :)
<Akiva-Mobile> yah figured
<Siekacz> no braking-new features
<Siekacz> *breaking
<Siekacz> And I am waiting for Ubuntu Phones also (currently I'm a WP8 user :P)
<Siekacz> Does anyone know if 13.10 will be based on Unity + Compiz or UnityNext+Mir?
<bregma> Siekacz, at this point, nobody really knows what's planned for 13.10, because 13.10 has not been planned for yet
<bregma> see also: rolling release plans
<Siekacz> I see...
<bregma> as far as I know the discussion on whether to go with a 13.10 or a rolling release is still to be had
<kgunn> Siekacz: seeing what you're seeing....:-/
<Siekacz> doesn't build for you too?
<kgunn> Siekacz: right...but seems to be failing on the actual local build of hud...looks like a dep on some voice recog enginer
<kgunn> oops/enginer/engine
<Siekacz> btw. What do you use for voice recognition?
<kgunn> tedg: ^ still struggling
<Saviq> right... another change in HUD...
<Siekacz> Google?
<Saviq> Siekacz, julius
<tedg> We shouldn't need julius anymore
<mhall119> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671634/
<Saviq> tedg, Siekacz, just sphinx, then?
<mhall119> running Raring, I have the SDK PPAs installed
<tedg> kgunn, You should probably need libpocketsphinx-dev and libsphinxbase-dev
<tedg> kgunn, Most of the other build-deps are for the test suite.
<tedg> mhall119, We're not building that anymore if you're grabbing trunk.
<mhall119> Saviq: what's the different between ./build and ./build_unity?
<mhall119> tedg: I grabbed lp:unity/phablet
<Saviq> mhall119, ./build_unity builds libunity, UnityCore, HUD and people_lens (and nux on Quantal, as a dependency of UnityCore)
<tedg> mhall119, Yeah, that's on hudclient-2 now
<Siekacz> mhall119: i have the same issue
<Siekacz> raring?
<Saviq> mhall119, ./build builds UnityNext alone
<Saviq> Siekacz, kgunn, mhall119, HUD bumped API version, will try and sort it out soon
<mhall119> Siekacz: yes, I'm on raring
<Saviq> raring vs. quantal is unrelated
<Saviq> tedg, do we have the new hud built somewhere?
<mhall119> dammit tedg, stop imporving it
<mhall119> :P
<tedg> Saviq, No, :-(  Apparently dput wasn't sending tarballs so LP was rejecting.  Working on that in another window.
<tedg> mhall119, You can grab -r 365 and you should be fine
<tedg> mhall119, Wait, sorry 364
<tedg> mhall119, Anything earlier to 365 :-)
<Saviq> mhall119, Siekacz, kgunn, or better use that branch lp:~aacid/unity/new_hud_client_api
<Saviq> instead of lp:unity/phablet
<mhall119> Saviq: then ./build -s; ./build; ./run ?
<Saviq> mhall119, ./build; ./run should be enough
<mhall119> even if I deleted ../unity_build?
<Saviq> mhall119, well, if you did delete it, then no ;)
<kgunn> mhall119: favorite quote of the day "dammit ted..."
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> Saviq: tried lp:~aacid/unity/new_hud_client_api
<mhall119> Saviq: http://ubuntuone.com/1iNn5Xgmxdl9fRTol7K7Me are the outputs from build -s and build
<Saviq> mhall119, you're just like the most unlucky person ever
<mhall119> that'd be me, yup
<mhall119> actually, second most unlucky person
<kgunn> mhall119: i thot i had that title....
<mhall119> balloons is even workse
<mhall119> ok, maybe third
<mhall119> but I am the most annoying of the unlucky persons
<Saviq> mhall119, ah damn, that branch does not have trunk in it...
<Saviq> mhall119, let me hack up a branch together
<Saviq> and actually test it, too
<mhall119> Saviq: that's crazy talk
<Saviq> Siekacz, kgunn, mhall119, correction - it's going to be lp:~unity-team/unity/phablet.temporary-hud-build-fix
<Saviq> as soon as it pushes
<mhall119> Saviq: is that on top of lp:unity/phablet or lp:~aacid/unity/new_hud_client_api ?
<Saviq> mhall119, on top of lp:unity/phablet
<mhall119> Saviq: do I need to rm ../unity_build and re build -s ?
<Saviq> mhall119, should be enough to ./build_unity; ./build; ./run
<Saviq> mhall119, as all the branches are pulled already
<mhall119> what version of hud's branch should it have?
<Saviq> daaammit
<mhall119> told you I was the most annoying
<Saviq> mhall119, no, it's just me
<Saviq> got lost in the branches, it's fine
<Saviq> mhall119, hud trunk
<Saviq> mhall119, so 369 as of no
<Saviq> w
<mhall119> ok, I ran ./build_unity --clean, now I'm running ./build --clean
<mhall119> seemed happy, trying ./run
<mhall119> OMG! it runs!
<mhall119> kinda
<mhall119> no apps lens
<Saviq> mhall119, icon or content?
<Saviq> mhall119, icons are there, but in a different theme :/, lens and indicators content might not be there due to them actually talking to real backends, which might not be in place on your desktop
<mhall119> neither
<Saviq> mhall119, console output please?
<mhall119> http://ubuntuone.com/7S0qSudYpAzQr7d58iN5fC
<mhall119> has .out and .err
<Saviq> mhall119, looks like you got a script for that, eh? ;)
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> manually taring from the command line
<Saviq> mhall119, `ls ../unity_build/build/share/unity/lenses/` ?
<mhall119> lrwxrwxrwx 1 mhall mhall   36 Apr  2 17:07 applications -> /usr/share/unity/lenses/applications
<mhall119> interestingly......I don't have /usr/share/unity/lenses/applications
<Saviq> mhall119, ;)
<Saviq> mhall119, do you maybe have smart scopes installed?
<mhall119> ah, I do
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah, we're incompatible with smarts atm
<mhall119> so is everything
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> but maybe I ran ./run_on_device now
<mhall119> /o/
<mhall119> thanks for all your help Saviq
<mhall119> Saviq: should the fixes be landing in lp:unity/phablet today?
<Saviq> mhall119, not until HUD is built in ppa:phablet-team
<mhall119> are we going to be pulling it from a PPA instead of building it locally?
<nik90> Saviq: can we expect all the unity-next stuff in a PPA instead of building it locally? That would make it much easier for users to test and report bugs
<Saviq> nik90, installing all that on your desktop would break it
<Saviq> nik90, you can go with ppa:phablet-team in a VM, though
<nik90> Saviq: ah ok..
<Saviq> nik90, but to test it for real a device is really so much better
<Saviq> nik90, as there's a lot of things that are still only available in the phablet builds (exposed from Android, for example)
<nik90> Saviq: I have an S3 (powerful enough) but no touch images for it yet :(
<mhall119> Saviq: how can I get output from the shell when I use ./run_on_device
<Saviq> mhall119, console output? on your console...
<mhall119> hmmm....
<mhall119> oh, I need to ./run_on_device -s first?
 * mhall119 actually follows the instructions this time
<Saviq> mhall119, ;)
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah, -s will install the deps to build
<Saviq> mhall119, just read what you put on the page ;)
<mhall119> Saviq: you ask so much of me :)
<mhall119> Saviq: you like me right?
<Saviq> mhall119, sure, wassup?
<mhall119> hud errors on the device
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671893/
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah, use lp:unity/phablet for the device ;)
<Saviq> mhall119, as hud hasn't built yet
<Saviq> mhall119, subsequent `./run_on_device` will be fine, no need for -s
<mhall119> Saviq: you rock!
<Saviq> mhall119, glad it worked
<Saviq> mhall119, sorry about the mess
<mhall119> messes are okay, as long as they're identified and cleaned :)
<kgunn> Saviq: when you used bp's in the past...if you had a work item for a milestone...but missed...
<Saviq> kgunn, I haven't really used them
<Saviq> kgunn, I came into a kanban-ruled world
<kgunn> did you move it wholesale to the next milestone ? or mark as postponed in place, then duplicate it marked as todo/inprogress in the next milestone
<Saviq> mhall119, can you comment on that ^?
<kgunn> Saviq: out of what i just decribed which do you prefer...talking to cjohnston....seems canonical has no convention either is acceptable
<kgunn> however duplicating keeps increasing your total count obviously
<kgunn> robert_ancell: ^ opinion ?
<Saviq> kgunn, maybe POSTPONED until the milestone deadline, then move to the new deadline?
 * robert_ancell reads
<Saviq> as TODO?
<kgunn> i was thinking...if we move wholesale...postponed == a todo, from some previous milestone
<robert_ancell> kgunn, if you miss a milestone you either reschedule or postpone
<kgunn> robert_ancell: right..but do you move it or duplicate it
<robert_ancell> kgunn, move it
<kgunn> moving potentially screws up historical metrics (e.g. i planned more crap than i could do in milestoneX)
<kgunn> i think i prefer moving too btw....since i don't like the "feeling" of growing overall # of tasks trying to track postponed
<kgunn> but gives a false sense of feeling awesome...each milestone historically will only have "DONE"
<Saviq> kgunn, here's one for you https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.release-1.67/+merge/156707 :)
<robert_ancell> kgunn, if you use the burndown chart tracker then it keeps the historical data (it polls the blueprints). But yes, the blueprint implementation in Launchpad is annoying in that it does lose the data
<kgunn> robert_ancell: Saviq ok....going to use the move method, which basically means...no use of postpone
<Saviq> kgunn, robert_ancell if the burndown chart keeps them, then I vote "set POSTPONED as soon as you know, move in bulk on milestone switch (deadline)"
<robert_ancell> Saviq, yeah, that sounds right. In desktop we did that essentially by reviewing postponed items at the next UDS then retargetting the blueprint or opening a new one
<kgunn> ok...but we missed the milestone switch :) guess i shouldve done that as part of the Rick review
<Saviq> kgunn, it doesn't have to be _on_ the day
<mhall119> Saviq: kgunn: I haven't used milestones within a BP before
<mhall119> if you duplicate it, your total WI count on the graph will go up
<mhall119> if you move it, your per-milestone WIs still drop for the previous, and increase for the next, which I think is the desired result
<kgunn> ug...i'm starting to see bp per milestone approach as useful (i need a beer)
<Saviq> kgunn, remember to top-approve MPs when you deem them ready :)
<Saviq> kgunn, btw, https://launchpad.net/~kgunn is not you? ;)
<Saviq> and it's EOD for me
<Saviq> and then some
<kgunn> Saviq: ...i'm kgunn72...leftover.....and how does one top-approve ?
<kgunn> just merge it?
<kgunn> e.g. bzr merge lp:~saviq/unity/phablet.release-1.67 ?
<Saviq> kgunn, no
<Saviq> kgunn, just change the status at the top to "approved"
<Saviq> kgunn, apart from just voting "Approve" as a comment
<Saviq> kgunn, one more thing in that branch is that there is a prerequisite ("Prerequisite: 	lp:~saviq/unity/phablet.apps-lens-real-installed")
<Saviq> kgunn, that means that the branch in question will only autoland after the other one does
<kgunn> Saviq: got it...thanks for the hard work...see you tomorrow
<Saviq> cheers
 * Siekacz got Unity Next running
<Siekacz> well done
<Siekacz> First true responsive-design UI :)
<mhall119> Saviq: you are my hero today :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-03
<gusch> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> gusch, pong
<gusch> Saviq: what size should the app icons be, and where should they be installed?
<gusch> Saviq: because the icons are not square ...
<Saviq> gusch, yeah, they are not square in the new Unity, either
<Saviq> gusch, i.e. they're not meant to be square
<gusch> Saviq: so installing to 256x256 or 128x128 is not very logical ...
<Saviq> gusch, put them in /usr/share/icons/{64,128,256...}
<gusch> Saviq: there are some in "128", but they are 144x134
<Saviq> gusch, I'm not really sure what's the guideline here :/
<Saviq> gusch, but I'd render them to 128x*, preserving aspect width
<Saviq> and put in the respective dirs
<gusch> Saviq: ok - I'll do that then
<didrocks> sil2100: compiz sponsored on quantal, sorry it was so long, but other priorities :) Thanks!
<didrocks> popey: FYI ^
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks didrocks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what approach do you want to take with the todo/fixme reduction? i see kgunn created a document for it but it's mostly skeleton so not sure how to proceed here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we should go through them and identify those that can be gotten rid of now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, with little effort (and only those that won't go away soon anyway, like the bunch in Dash*.qml)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and put your findings in the doc with some convention
<Saviq> to mark those that we don't care about and those that should be fixed sooner than later
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that sound sane?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so first go through them all, try to annotate into easy/hard+reason and then once we have that go through the list and fix the easy ones?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that sounds perfect
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<tsdgeos> might take a good while :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'll then go through the remaining ones and sprout work items
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I was surprised by the amount of them...
<sil2100> didrocks: \o/ Tghanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks to you! :)
<sil2100> It was a busy period, so no worries ;)
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> salut davidcalle!
<davidcalle> didrocks, lp projects are here, now, we have to move branches
<didrocks> davidcalle: yeah! sounds a good plan, you are planning to do it today?
<didrocks> davidcalle: when doing that, we need to change the daily release configuration files
<didrocks> and redeploy
<davidcalle> didrocks, I'll do it in a moment
<didrocks> great ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so did you agree with ted in a way to move forward the hudclient-2 thing? anyone that uses the ./build -s thing now gets something that doesn't build
 * davidcalle branches and pushes 
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no I didn't, it's not built anywhere
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that I know
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> so we need to get it build asap
<tsdgeos> right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, trunk is fine until new hud is built
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not if you use ./build_unity -u, no?
<tsdgeos> that'll get you a hud that gives you hudclient2 instead of hudclient1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fine in the CI / autolanding sense
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> maybe we want to change build so it gives us the last rev that provides hudclient1?
<tsdgeos> i mean people that read http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-run-unity-next-on-your-desktop are going to get a failure :D
<Saviq> hmm that's a good idea
<Saviq> to have a "safe_rev" numbers in build
<Saviq> and pull those in
<Saviq> and update them as needed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will do
<davidcalle> didrocks, shouldn't we create a project group to have a place where we can have an overview of all our scopes?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: great :)
<davidcalle> (branches are here)
<didrocks> davidcalle: yeah, sounds like a good plan :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, I don't have rights to do that, do you mind making one?
<didrocks> davidcalle: I think you need to ping on #launchpad, I don't as well
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok. Any preference for the name? Ubuntu-scopes, unity-scopes?
<didrocks> davidcalle: unity-scopes makes sense to me :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, sounds good to me
<duflu> didrocks: Compiz project cleanup is now *done*. Feel free to hide/freeze/whatever lp:compiz/raring
<duflu> Hmm and "trunk" ?
<didrocks> duflu: lp:compiz/raring can be removed
<didrocks> duflu: I already point to lp:compiz/0.9.9 since tonight
<duflu> didrocks: Cool. Though I don't have permissions to mess with the "raring" series
<duflu> Everything's so fine-grained now you can't always tell who does
<didrocks> duflu: I don't know as well
<dednick> Saviq: getting error in build setup while sshing into device after flashing device.
<dednick> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
 * sil2100 somehow missed the switch from lp:compiz/raring to lp:compiz/0.9.9
<Saviq> dednick, can you ssh to the device?
<duflu> sil2100: Twas not announced. I just did it yesterday/today
<dednick> Saviq: no.
<Saviq> dednick, did you ./run_on_device -s first?
<sil2100> duflu: ah, ok ;) Anyway, rebasing the merge you pointed out a few hours ago
<Saviq> dednick, and did you enable network even before that?
<dednick> Saviq: yes. installed the ssh keys, but code resync causes the error.
<duflu> sil2100: Sorry, I did ask lots of people. Forgot you.
<Saviq> dednick, you need to be able to ssh to the device
<Saviq> dednick, `ssh phablet@127.0.0.1 -p 2222` should work, IIRC
<dednick> Saviq: it doesnt.  ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Saviq> dednick, `adb shell`, `ubuntu_chroot shell`
<Saviq> dednick, you're in Ubuntu, make sure ssh is installed and all
<Saviq> dednick, you can also use `phablet-network-setup -i` to setup ssh and there's some more info spat out, too
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, that was it. flashed it and didnt realise ssh wasnt installed
<Saviq> dednick, ./run_on_device -s installs ssh
<Saviq> dednick, but you need network first, so maybe that was the issue
<dednick> Saviq: i forgot that flashing the device would remove the wifi access
<tsdgeos> lol, kgunn added
<tsdgeos> g_action_group_activate_action(ag, action.toUtf8().constData(), g_variant_new_double(value.toDouble()));
<tsdgeos> to the TODO list of things to fix
<tsdgeos> i was wondering why
<tsdgeos> then realized it
<tsdgeos> value."toDo"uble()
<Saviq> lol
<duflu> Heh. Try egrep '\<TODO\>' instead
<sil2100> duflu: resubmitted both branches, since the previous one had a conflict due to the branch switch - but it now should be ok ;)
<duflu> sil2100: OK, but I'm not offering to re-join the compiz effort. Although I would often like to, I am focussed on Mir. That was a once-off project cleanup to keep everyone on the right track
<duflu> Even updating all the bugs I got a predictable number of emails in response... "can you help me with Compiz?"
<Saviq> dednick, can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.protect-local-build-revisions/+merge/156793 please?
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> dednick, pushed a whitespace fix
<dednick> Saviq: does this fix a current build issue with the hud? mhr3 was just having issues building with trunk unity/phablet.
<dednick> Saviq: but his issue may have to do with something else.
<Saviq> dednick, yes it does
<Saviq> dednick, HUD bumped API version in trunk, but didn't yet build packages
<Saviq> dednick, so we have MPs to fix it, but can't yet merge into trunk as it won't build
<dednick> mhr3:  can you try 'build -s' with with lp:~saviq/unity/phablet.protect-local-build-revisions
<mhr3> on it
<Saviq> mhr3, if your error was related to hud-client-2 missing, that will fix
<Saviq> mhr3, we got out of sync with HUD API versions, the usual, you know...
<mhr3> Saviq, nope, it was about test-voice failing to link
<Saviq> mhr3, so failure in HUD itself?
<mhr3> yea
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, please ping if it doesn't go away
<mhr3> k
<dednick> Saviq: new script works for me. +1
<Saviq> dednick, cheers
<tsdgeos> Saviq: with "move to persistent storage" you mean saving the searches (and results?) on disk?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not results
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just search terms
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so we can hint them next time?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we should probably interface with Zeitgeist there
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> Saviq, your branch didn't help me, disabled the voice tests and now it builds (i guess it's because i'm building on Q)
<Saviq> mhr3, might be, will test on Q
<Saviq> mhr3, thanks
<mhr3> Saviq, ideas what /home/miso/projects/phablet/main.cpp:64:11: error: ‘class QQuickView’ has no member named ‘setTitle’
<mhr3>  is about?
<mhr3> same for setFlags
<Saviq> mhr3, are you using ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper?
<mhr3> yep
 * mhr3 double checks
<Saviq> mhr3, that was an API change before Qt5 release
<Saviq> mhr3, so please make sure you upgrade from that ppa
<mhr3> Saviq, hmm, using it and nothing to upgrade :/
<Saviq> mhr3, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtgui/qwindow.html#title-prop http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtgui/qwindow.html#flags-prop
<Saviq> mhr3, they're definitely there
<Saviq> mhr3, QQuickView inherits QWindow, btw
<Saviq> mhr3, /me tries Q
<mhr3> yea, i see it in /usr/include, guess it's picking up something older from somewhere
<mhr3> the question is what from where :)
<Saviq> mhr3, /opt/qt5?
<mhr3> Saviq, indeed
<Saviq> mhr3, make sure you have all stuff from there dropped
<Saviq> mhr3, and that your PATH does not include it anymore
<mhr3> removing everything that installed things in there
<popey> hmm. update manager has frozen on me
<seb128> popey, cf #ubuntu-desktop, is that the same issue?
<popey> yes, thanks
<seb128> popey, did you kill stuff yet?
<seb128> if not hold on
<tsdgeos>                 showRemoteDetails = true
<tsdgeos>                 showRemoteDetails = (frame.height - column.minimumHeight) >= labelRemotePostTime.height
<tsdgeos> wops :D
<mhr3> Saviq, yey, it all built! :)
<Saviq> mhr3, :)
<Cimi> Saviq, shall I proceed with components testing?
<Cimi> mzanetti, what can I test of PageHeader?
<Saviq> Cimi, mzanetti is out until Friday
<Saviq> Cimi, and nic-doffay was working on PageHeader tests
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, those responsive things then
<Cimi> grid and flow
<Saviq> Cimi, aren't there tests for them already?
<Saviq> Cimi, not for the flow there are not
<Saviq> Cimi, what's the bottom bar status then?
<Cimi> Saviq, yes they are already
<Cimi> not for flow though
<Cimi> Saviq, status... I thought I had to wait for SDK?
<Cimi> Saviq, however
<Saviq> Cimi, that's a status, sure, but would be good to get an update
<Cimi> Saviq, I might add my findings
<Saviq> Cimi, I saw they were chatting about it later yesterday
<Saviq> Cimi, so please find out what's the status on their side, and if needed we'll merge your stuff with a huge "FIXME: this should come from SDK"
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> Cimi, and responsive flow does not have tests
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
<Cimi> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1163395/comments/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1163395 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Provide abstract component for edge swipe" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gusch> Saviq: have you seen th update? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-app-app-icon/+merge/156659
<Saviq> gusch, otp, will look in a bit
<fginther> didrocks, good afternoon
<didrocks> fginther: hey! nice work yesterday :)
<didrocks> I saw you removed the --pin-ppa, this is not supported?
<fginther> didrocks, thanks, the results could have been better :-(
<didrocks> oh?
<fginther> --pin-ppa requres a ppa argument
<didrocks> ah
<fginther> which wasn't passed in any of the exisiting jobs that I found
<didrocks> ok, well, it's the same ppa that we should ping
<didrocks> pin*
<didrocks> so easy to modify
<didrocks> fginther: what else did fail?
<fginther> didrocks, so the --enable-ppa and --pin-ppa should use the same ppa?
<didrocks> fginther: right
<fginther> didrocks, I was hoping for better test results :-)
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<didrocks> fginther: there is one more modification we need to do
<didrocks> fginther: we need to add a --test-package
<didrocks> or rather
<didrocks> --test-packages
<didrocks> we will pass unity-autopilot for unity* tests
<didrocks> foo-autopilot bar-autopilot for others
<fginther> didrocks, ack
<didrocks> fginther: I'm doing the change in the daily release side to pass the "testpackages" parameter to your job
<fginther> didrocks, wouldn't we just add that to 'packages'?
<didrocks> fginther: no, because even if we use the full "dist-upgrade from ppa"
<didrocks> this install needs to be done independently
<didrocks> and not filtered
<fginther> ok
<didrocks> (the "packages" are redirected in a file and filtered)
<mterry> fginther, who do I bring utah problems to?
<fginther> mterry, sent you a message
<fginther> didrocks, the testpackages changes are ready
<didrocks> fginther: doing my side, was debugging something else :)
<didrocks> fginther: once sec!
<fginther> didrocks, no problem, also fixed the missing --pin-ppa
<didrocks> \o/
<bregma> didrocks, I have a 7.0.0 unity release ready (using 'make dist') with updated AUTHORS and ChangeLog file and release tag (no code changes)...  should I push that directly to lp:unity?
<didrocks> fginther: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/files/140?start_revid=140
<didrocks> bregma: you can get it under merge and autoprooving it
<bregma> does the automerger handle tags?
<didrocks> bregma: the upstream merger? I doubt it though
<didrocks> fginther: ? ^
<fginther> didrocks, bregma I think the answer is no. the automerger just does a bzr merge and a bzr push
<didrocks> bregma: if you are sure nothing else is merger and that your  branch is building in a pbuilder, you can directly push :)
<didrocks> merging*
<didrocks> fginther: ok, deployed on raring oif/indicator/unity
<fginther> didrocks, excellent
<didrocks> fginther: do you want to try on something? to ensure the right parameters are sent? like oif?
<fginther> didrocks, yes
<bregma> what do you mean by "nothing else is merging"... as in there is no automerge in progress, or just no other changes in my merge?
<didrocks> bregma: no automerge in progress
<fginther> bregma, unity is not currently building on jenkins
<bregma> it's a maze of twisty little passages, all different
<bregma> I will push right now, then upload the tarball, and wheee
<Saviq> MacSlow, just a quick note - have a look at BorderImage for the value bar in a confirmation notification
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-borderimage.html
<didrocks> fginther: ok, I'm moving the head job to this format
<didrocks> fginther: and the 100scope ppa
<didrocks> sounds good to you?
<fginther> didrocks, yes, I think so. I noticed a typo in the job, but it should be an easy fix
<Saviq> tedg, hey, what's the status of HUD packages?
<fginther> didrocks, I'll rerun the oif stack after fixing it to make sure
<didrocks> fginther: ok, the utah-jenkins change seems good to me FYI :)
<fginther> didrocks, thanks for looking
<didrocks> yw :)
<paulliu> Hi all, Want to get some comments for this MR. And would like to know if this unittest sounds. https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/phablet-add_unit_test/+merge/156859
<tedg> Saviq, Not sure, alesage doesn't seem to be in yet.  He was working on it last night, I don't see packages anywhere, but I'm unsure of the status.
<Saviq> paulliu, please make sure you update https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/share-app/desktop_file_tweak/+merge/156560
<paulliu> Saviq: yeah..you want it released, right?
<Saviq> paulliu, yes, but we need the two more hints in there
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<paulliu> Saviq: wait.
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... ok... was initially searching for something else... but that might work as well... just need to think of a way to "port" the original cairo drawing-code to an image to be used as source
<Saviq> MacSlow, well, you can use a rectangle with a border, but if I see correctly there's a gradient?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yes... there's a subtle but important gradient (to give it a bit of depth)
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, so I'd go for BorderImage and stretched Image for the filling
<MacSlow> Saviq, but I've an idea already how this could work with such a BorderImage item
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll see to fix the remaining issues with the other branch by tomorrow.
<Saviq> MacSlow, k
<Saviq> paulliu, can you also do:
<Saviq>   - in webapps-demo package: /usr/share/applications/music-player-mockapp.desktop should have "Music" as Name instead of "Music Player"
<Saviq>   - in webapps-demo package: remove fake notepad app, especially file notepad-mockapp.desktop
<paulliu> ok.
<paulliu> Saviq: wait.
<Saviq> paulliu, waiting ;)
<didrocks> fginther: so pushed the modification on head + experimental
<fginther> didrocks, does that take care of all the stacks now?
<didrocks> mterry: you now have some example for the phablet stacks on head ^
<didrocks> fginther: what do you mean?
<fginther> didrocks, I mean all all of the check jobs now using the generic autopilot job?
<didrocks> fginther: the stack was different set of packages and ppas, I guess we addressed both
<didrocks> fginther: yeah
<didrocks> fginther: let's wait for tomorrow
<didrocks> before killing the others :)
<mterry> didrocks, thanks
<mterry> didrocks, why are there both packages and testpackages fields?
<didrocks> mterry: packages are the packages we need to install by default on the system (the binary packages generated by this stack)
<didrocks> mterry: when we install them, we filter that we only install those
<didrocks> and don't pull anything else
<didrocks> (or we fail the job on puropose)
<didrocks> purpose*
<mterry> didrocks, so I need to list all dependencies too then, not just the top packages?
<didrocks> mterry: all the binary packages that we are going to install on this stack (and their deps if they are not installed by default)
<didrocks> mterry: basically, we filter to avoid the following case:
<didrocks> indicator built with bamf3
<didrocks> procude bamf 3.1
<didrocks> produce*
<didrocks> then we build unity
<didrocks> it will grab 3.1
<didrocks> but some of the stack will fail
<didrocks> and we don't know that we need to publish both at the same time :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, with the BorderImage the bar looks pretty clean/correct now... created two SVGs based on the old cairo-code
<Saviq> MacSlow, render them to PNGs
<Saviq> MacSlow, it's cheaper on the GPU
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<paulliu> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/webapps-demo/desktop_file_tweak2/+merge/156876
<Saviq> paulliu, cheers
<mterry> didrocks, well, for a start, I'm just adding platform-api to the platform stack.   (my other autopilot tests will want that installable)
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, and so add the files for the autopilot generic job
<didrocks> mterry: and the autopilot job that needs to be started
<mterry> didrocks, hmm?  platform-api doesn't have autopilot jobs
<didrocks> mterry: does it need some?
<mterry> didrocks, when will the head stack build again?
<didrocks> mterry: when you decoment #schedule: :-)
<didrocks> uncomment*
<mterry> didrocks, it's xnox's package to shepherd, I'm not sure.  But I'd guess it's not a gui thing
<didrocks> mterry: do we have integration tests on it?
<didrocks> mterry: is xnox working on finishing that?
<mterry> didrocks, it's got a tests directory...
<didrocks> I don't want that we daily release something before meeting our criterias
<mterry> didrocks, he merged a packaging branch to it.  xnox, is platform-api ready for daily release?
<didrocks> xnox: if so, please file things in the google doc I shared with you: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVVX1BOYm1qdUtyX2xUNmdwWlhTS0E#gid=0
<didrocks> this is done for that :)
<didrocks> (and we need yes everywhere or a no should be justified)
<mterry> didrocks, this is just to a PPA, so while I agree we don't want to release crap, it's less of a quality expectation
<didrocks> mterry: well, we should take the PPA as distro
<didrocks> mterry: I know how it goes then, and we'll have to flip the switch without finishing that
<didrocks> so we have a one-time opportunity to get things right
<mterry> didrocks, :)
<didrocks> mterry: and remember we will release the iso from the ppa first :)
<kgunn> tsdgeos: hey, bregma said his team is available as soon as 13.04 is wrapped up...and we thot fixme/todo's might be a good spot to help
<xnox> mterry: didrocks: ack, will add to spreadsheet. Not sure there are any tests for it, as it's a wrapper api for different plug implementations, with the only currently implemented one is for libhybris, which does not have tests yet per se.
<xnox> mterry: didrocks: autopilot style tests should be done on things that build on top of platform-api, imho.
<kgunn> tsdgeos: he was just wanting a preview of what's to come...are you using that spreadsheet i made
<kgunn> ?
<didrocks> xnox: as long as we are clear on the state and "no test" is acceptable in your opinion :)
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, I do agree, did you talk about it with upstream?
<mterry> xnox, is src/android/tests/ useful?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: yep
<mterry> or does that need android to run?
<xnox> didrocks: did not "talk to upstream about it". I should discuss if it's feasible to test it more, somehow.
<xnox> mterry: will double check those.
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, that's part of the job for the WI ;)
<xnox> =D
<kgunn> tsdgeos: cool..i'll just share that with him...wanted to make sure it'd be relevant :)
<didrocks> xnox: so please once you talk with them, file the rationale for the "Not yet" and what will be done ;)
<didrocks> xnox: if the cells are not enough, we can create a doc or a wiki
<tsdgeos> kgunn: the TODO part is "done", working on the FIXME one
<tsdgeos> kgunn: i've tried to be as through as possible on the evaluation, but some of them seemed like "i'd have to solve it to see if it's a 5 minute or 5 days job"
<tsdgeos> then mostly went to the "5 day" side and be happy if it took you 5 minute :D
<kgunn> tsdgeos: sure...totally understandable
<didrocks> xnox: so, to sum up, for the "no", you are working on them, right? ;)
<didrocks> (as you didn't mark TODO everywhere) ;)
<didrocks> like "missing libhybris" should be "upload libhybris to the ppa" ;)
<didrocks> thanks xnox ;)
<didrocks> xnox: you are doing libhybris, isn't it?
<didrocks> or is it sergio?
<xnox> didrocks: I really really prefer autolanding libhybris somehow =) even in the sense that it's not a "true" auto-land.
<xnox> didrocks: generally package maintainance this way is awesome =)
<xnox> didrocks: I don't think I was on the hook for libhybris.
<didrocks> xnox: let me look at the blueprints, one sec :)
<didrocks> xnox: the tradeoff for autolanding is that we need good tests ;)
<didrocks> or it's the far far far west ;)
<didrocks> xnox: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-ubuntu-touch-porting is telling that it's rsalveti
<didrocks> xnox: do you mind checking with him and take the issue to get it daily landing if needed?
<didrocks> as this is what is blocking everything, from what I'm hearing, mostly
<didrocks> xnox: we can have some "on daily releasing demand" for components we are not upstream for
 * didrocks should document the procedure
<Saviq> paulliu, please release https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity-lens-applications/phablet/+merge/155464 too
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<didrocks> hey bschaefer!
<bschaefer> didrocks, hello!
<didrocks> bschaefer: so I still don't get what you mean ;) what exactly has an ABI break? :)
<didrocks> bschaefer: do you have a stack trace? when is it crashing?
<didrocks> seb128: FYI ^
<bschaefer> didrocks, when running the unity tests yeah
 * bschaefer gets log
<didrocks> bschaefer: we are running them everyday :)
<bschaefer> didrocks, and looking at the changelog libgcc1 was updated march 28th
<didrocks> or are those tests not run during build?
<bschaefer> didrocks, the ones that aren't built
<bschaefer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1162886
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1162886 in unity (Ubuntu) "test-gtest [ FAILED ] TestIconLoader.TestGetManyIcons - segfaults at times." [Critical,Triaged]
<didrocks> bschaefer: do you mind checking with doko? I doubt it only impact us if it's libgcc1
<bschaefer> didrocks, stacktrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5668678/
 * bschaefer isn't sure who doko is
<didrocks> bschaefer: ubuntu toolchain maintainer
<bschaefer> didrocks, full stacktrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5668696/
<bschaefer> didrocks, yeah, let me go find his email
<didrocks> bschaefer: IRC?
<didrocks> #ubuntu-devel ;)
<bschaefer> didrocks, to many rooms! I checked a few and didn't see him :)
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> #ubuntu-devel is still the main one for ubuntu development
<bschaefer> didrocks, I only recently started to log into that room!
<didrocks> ;)
<tedg> Saviq, Uploaded!  https://launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/+archive/hud-phablet
<bschaefer> didrocks, he says hes not aware of any :(
<didrocks> bschaefer: I saw, see #ubuntu-devel ;)
<seb128> bschaefer, I doubt there is any ABI break
<didrocks> I would doubt as well gcc has one
 * bschaefer wonders why recompiling fixes problem
<seb128> we didn't see any issue anywhere else and those libs didn't change around the time your issue started
<didrocks> there was one last cycle due to C++11, but it was removed
<seb128> bschaefer, can you run that test under valgrind?
<bschaefer> but if it were an ABI break it should seg fault 100% of the time as well...
<bschaefer> seb128, yeah let me get that info
<seb128> bschaefer, right, ABI break don't manifest by making some % of the runs fail
<bschaefer> seb128, yeah, I was also getting it while restarting unity sometimes as well, but not very often
 * bschaefer has to rebuild unity to get it to crash again
<davmor2> Hey guys u1 local music isn't showing cover art in the music lens
<davmor2> here is an image of what I mean http://ubuntuone.com/59a6BHVg5sHOdGoPKtmoh9
<bschaefer> seb128, it seems to not want to crash going through valgrind :(
<seb128> bschaefer, is there any invalid read/write in the log?
<seb128> bschaefer, often valgrind will workaround the segfault but still catch errors
<bschaefer> seb128, o alright, let me check...also the part that is calling fontconfig is running in its own thread
<seb128> bschaefer, fontconfig is not thread safe in the current raring version
<bschaefer> seb128, hmm well its called through umm gtk_load something I have to look it up really quick
<seb128> bschaefer, the next major version will be thread safe (e.g not for raring)
<bschaefer> seb128, hmm i wonder if that could be the problem, also where is libfontconfig1 vs lp:fontconfig?
<bschaefer> seb128, as lp:fontconfig fixes my crash, where libfontconfig1 does not in raring
<bschaefer> seb128, heres the log, and I don't seen any invalid read/writes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674245/
<seb128> bschaefer, oh, you use lp:fontconfig, that's upstream trunk which is thread safe
<seb128> bschaefer, so yeah, that would make sense
<bschaefer> seb128, sooo that fixes it shoot...
<bschaefer> seb128, this is what we call: gtk_icon_info_load_icon(task->icon_info, &task->error);
<bschaefer> with a nice comment above it:       // careful here this is running in non-main thread
<seb128> yeah, don't do that...
<seb128> it's late to get new fontconfig in raring
<bschaefer> haha...welllll alright Ill have to look into removing that thread then
<seb128> thanks
<bschaefer> seb128, cool though, thanks for helping me look into this!
<seb128> bschaefer, np, sorry I didn't understand earlier that you were running trunk fontconfig
<seb128> I though you were saying that a rebuild of the same version was fixing it
<bschaefer> oo noo, i tried to mention lp:fontconfig, but i've been confused about the crash for a bit :)
<bschaefer> seb128, mentioning the thread part was the real problem anyway :)
<seb128> bschaefer, I'm not using to uptodate upstream import
<seb128> you wrote lp:fontconfig and I read ubuntu:fontconfig
<seb128> e.g the current ubuntu version :p
<seb128> but yeah
<seb128> glad we figured it out
<bschaefer> ooo haha, right that makes sense
 * bschaefer isn't use to all the lingo yet
<bschaefer> or rather unaware of possibly ambiguities
<bschaefer> possible*
<seb128> it makes me regret a bit to not have updated fontconfig to the new version with the threadsafe fixes this cycle
<seb128> oh, well
<seb128> next cycle ;-)
<bschaefer> seb128, yup :), looks like this is has been using its own thread since rev:2364 very strange...
 * bschaefer wonders if this crash has been going on for a while
<Saviq> tedg, and will that get to ppa:phablet-team or?
<tedg> Saviq, Not sure how we want that to work exactly.
<tedg> Saviq, Was kinda waiting for it to build first :-)
<tedg> Saviq, Perhaps making it dependent on both would make sense.
<bschaefer> seb128, well looking into this more, removing the thread usage will cause this to regress: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/828582
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 828582 in libunity (Ubuntu Quantal) "Dash: very high latency responding to input" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bschaefer> seb128, sooo its going to cause a big regression in the dash loading speed :(
<seb128> bschaefer, the merge linked in this bug is from 2012-01-25
<seb128> which is 1.5 years old and before the LTS
<bschaefer> seb128, yes, which is where the threads was introduced
<seb128> do we get much real world report about that issue or is it mostly tests?
<bschaefer> seb128, but the recent change in glib
<bschaefer> deprecated some functions
<bschaefer> seb128, its rare for it to crash, and I've only gotten it like twice on trunk unity
<Marlinc> Does any of you want to help me by completing this survey? It is about clipboard usage http://goo.gl/drqfR
<bschaefer> seb128, like 1/100 compiz --replace ccp rare
<seb128> bschaefer, hum, what about glib changes?
<seb128> is the issue due to changes that are to accomodate the new glib?
<bschaefer> seb128, well glib went from 2.34 -> 2.36 causing ... let me get the change
<bschaefer> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1100658
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1100658 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity fails to build on raring: g_io_scheduler_push_job is deprecated" [High,Fix released]
<bschaefer> andyrock, might now know a bit more about the new changes as well...but they both are using threads
<seb128> does reverting that change workaround the issue?
<bschaefer> seb128, thats what im trying to look into, im looking at compiling gcc with glib2.34
<bschaefer> err
<bschaefer> compiling unity with glib2.34
<seb128> why?
<seb128> those functions are deprecated
<seb128> they are still there
<seb128> just build without G_DISABLE_DEPRECATED
<andyrock> bschaefer, compile unity with glib2.36
<andyrock> but try to use the deprecated function
<andyrock> *s
<andyrock> yeah
<bschaefer> ooo
<bschaefer> i mis interpreted what andyrock as was saying...
<seb128> glib never breaks compat
 * bschaefer didn't know about that flag
<andyrock> bschaefer, ahahahah np ;)
<seb128> so they don't drop anything
<seb128> they just deprecate stuff
<bschaefer> andyrock, haha
<seb128> but that's a build flag away
<bschaefer> right, that makes sense, I  thought they removed it completely haha...
<andyrock> bschaefer, btw are you sure there is a problem with "my" glib 2.36 thread code?
<andyrock> there was little documentation on how to use it
<bschaefer> andyrock, no i have not confirmed that, I just know this problem only started about last week
<bschaefer> andyrock, and that other thread code has been around for 1.5 years...
<andyrock> not the situation should be better
<bschaefer> andyrock, well... it could be the new version is doing threading differently
<andyrock> sorry my fault, i wanted to say: maybe the problem is "my" glib 2.36 thread code etc. etc
<andyrock> bschaefer, ^^^
<bschaefer> the glib stuff, causing the non-thread safe libfontconfig to crash
<bschaefer> andyrock, right, we can look at the new code as well, lets see if reverting it fixes it :)
<bschaefer> andyrock, if soo, then lets look at the new thread code to see if something is missing
<andyrock> ok
 * bschaefer forgot to turn off errors for warnings...lets rebuild agian
<bschaefer> again*
<bschaefer> andyrock, seg fault
<bschaefer> hmmm
<andyrock> using the old code path?
<bschaefer> andyrock, yup
<andyrock> :/
<andyrock> same bt?
<bschaefer> andyrock, yeaah
 * bschaefer wonders what glib is doing differently now
<bschaefer> andyrock, hmmm well I also don't think its your code either cause lp:fontconfig fixes it
<bschaefer> andyrock, soo I guess the decision now is how big of a problem is this out side of the test?
 * bschaefer reverts changes and does a lot of compiz --repalces...
<bschaefer> seb128, ^ using the old glib functions didn't fix it...
<seb128> bschaefer, https://errors.ubuntu.com/?package=compiz is a good place to ask that question
<bschaefer> seb128, thanks!
 * bschaefer forgot about errors.ubuntu.com
<seb128> the number of 13.04 users is low compared to other series though
<seb128> so it's not making numbers very useful :-(
<bschaefer> seb128, yeah, but hopefully its enough to see if this crash is common or not
<seb128> bschaefer, the fallback option is to declare it's not an issue until it shows up in there and figure a SRU plan if it does
<bschaefer> seb128, yeah, that is what im thinking, but it never hurts to double check through these things
<bschaefer> seb128, and I don't see it...so Ill keep an eye on the errors, ill lower the priority of the test failing bug report as well
<bschaefer> seb128, thanks for all the information!
<seb128> bschaefer, thanks for investigating the issue
<seb128> the good news is that it will be fixed after raring with the new fontconfig ;-)
<bschaefer> seb128, yup! Im excited for that :)
<bschaefer> andyrock, hmm what should we do about the GetManyIcons gtest?
<bschaefer> andyrock, as its quite annoying to have to re-run make check when it seg faults
<seb128> bschaefer, we shouldn't keep tests that segfault, they break automated testing and it takes hours to run the whole build/tests again
<bschaefer> seb128, yup, I disable it, with a comment to revert onces we have the new libfontconfig1
<bschaefer> ill*
<mhall119> Saviq: is there a specific reason to call qmlscene from a .desktop's Exec line, instead of having a separate script in /usr/bin/ that does it?
<mhall119> also, isn't Architecture=any the right value for non-compiled apps?
<Saviq> mhall119, no, any will build it for... any arch
<Saviq> mhall119, all will build them for all
<Saviq> once
<Saviq> mhall119, when using bash a separate process is spawned
<Saviq> mhall119, that's no longer associated with the original desktop file
<mhall119> that doesn't really clear it up for me, in my mind any="one package for any arch", and all="one package for each arch"
<Saviq> mhall119, any="a package _per_ arch"
<Saviq> mhall119, all="one package for all arches"
<mhall119> completely opposite of what I thought, thanks
<Saviq> mhall119, our app management can only deal with a single process for now
<mhall119> Saviq: ok
<mhall119> Saviq: just wanted to check before approving these MPs
<Saviq> mhall119, here are the three packaged up http://ubuntuone.com/4ICFnTBsks7QTgjreBROo1
<Saviq> mhall119, pmcgowan is onto the MPs, too
<Saviq> mhall119, you should be able to just install those and they should show up in the apps installed category (search for them if they don't fit in the two rows)
<mhall119> Saviq: is search working in the apps lens now?
<Saviq> mhall119, just for the installed ones, yes
<mhall119> I mean, video and music lenses gave me a search option before, but apps lens didn't
<Saviq> mhall119, it's new
<Saviq> mhall119, not ideal but does the job (i.e. all the other categories are hardcoded still)
<kgunn> Saviq: and you say i don't sleep
<Saviq> kgunn, it's only 10pm, at least I won't be back up in 7 hrs ;)
<mhall119> Saviq: is it enough to apt-get dist-upgrade on my device, or do I need to flash a new image?
<Saviq> mhall119, shell should be fine, couldn't tell for anything else
<mhall119> ok
<kgunn> dandrader: ping
<dandrader> kgunn, pong
<kgunn> dandrader: hey, was thinking you might want a little break from just unit test slog
<kgunn> dandrader: we have a "user story" we've targeted for end of april..."closing apps from the dash"
<kgunn> dandrader: i understand we have code for it
<kgunn> dandrader: basically we just need to port that code over (update as / if needed)
<kgunn> dandrader: test it, create a test for it & land it
<kgunn> dandrader: whenever you get to a stopping point with whatever you're doing now...
<kgunn> dandrader: cool?
<Saviq> dandrader, one important thing that I believe happened between that branch and now is the tablet, which added support for side stage apps in the apps Running category
<dandrader> kgunn, sounds good. I can start on it already first thing in the morning.
<Saviq> so it might require some hacking around
<dandrader> This afternoon I was just poking at Panel indicators code, didn't start to write its test yet
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-04
<tsdgeos> Saviq: "The Unity Next shell, written in Qt/QML" looks a bit weird in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/tweak-desktop-file/+merge/156871
<tsdgeos> do I really care if it's written in Qt at all?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, suggestions?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd drop the "written in..." part
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "The converged Unity shell"?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that looks even better :-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what does the "// FIXME: need to clean up unused filters on countChanged " mean with clean up?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what's the context?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: categories.cpp
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it needs to del the filters that are beyond current category count
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. if there were 10 categories, but there are just 5 now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we don't delete the corresponding CategoryFilter
<tsdgeos> i see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, very improbable that this would happen, but need to do nevertheless
<seb128> sil2100, mmrazik: you still have some TODO items on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-ps-processes ... could you update their status (POSTPONED them if that's not likely happening for raring since that's a raring spec)?
<mmrazik> seb128: ack. Not sure why I missed this as I was going through my WI recently :-/
<seb128> mmrazik, thanks
<mhr3_> Saviq, if i want a ppa that's installable on the current phone image, it should be for quantal, right?
<Saviq> mhr3_, +1
<mhr3_> thx
<sil2100> seb128: looking!
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<mmrazik> didrocks: ubuntu-ui-toolkit is released daily so the staging ppa should die, right?
<didrocks> mmrazik: it's not, kenvandine is reponsible for it and he needs to evaluate the testing story
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> mmrazik: I'll keep you posted :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'm just moving the autolanding jobs to cupstream2distro... thats why I'm asking
<mmrazik> so I'll migrate the staging ppa as well
<mmrazik> and it can be removed once the daily release is happening
<didrocks> mmrazik: that's fine :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: it's in the platform stack (for head)
<om26er> popey, hey
<mmrazik> didrocks: ack
<mmrazik> didrocks: btw. I'm adding this stuff to both raring and head in case both versions exists
<mmrazik> did it yesterday for misc.cfg
<didrocks> mmrazik: hum, ok
<sil2100> Is there any nice way of checking on which blueprints I have work-items to do? ;)
<mmrazik> didrocks: the rationale is that when people move from to_transition they can just copy&paste
<mmrazik> i.e. the autolanding configuration is ready. It just needs to be moved from to_transition
<didrocks> sil2100: rather go to status.ubuntu.com
<didrocks> sil2100: and check for your name
<popey> hello om26er
<om26er> popey, i have packages for both precise and quantal here: https://launchpad.net/~om26er/+archive/unity now you can do the before/after autopilot testing
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, we need to think about it in the future, but yeah, for bootstrapping, it makes sense
<popey> om26er: no problem
<om26er> popey, thanks
<popey> np
<popey> om26er: I generally do one before run and two after runs.. so this will take some hours to do all 6 runs
<om26er> popey, some hours = 5-6 hours ?
<om26er> if its regression free everything is fine
<popey> om26er: yes, about an hour each run
<om26er> ok
<Saviq> paulliu, can you https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-lens-applications/phablet.release-for-quantal/+merge/157071 ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: he said he was off today, no
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you, then?
<tsdgeos> damn! /me hides
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> done
<Saviq> ;)
<gusch> Saviq: what's the status here? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-app-app-icon/+merge/156659
<Saviq> gusch, right, jenkins didn't give up a package, so I failed to look at it
<Saviq> gusch, will do so soon
<gusch> Saviq: thx
<tsdgeos> gusch: there?
<gusch> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> gusch: there's something weird in the gallery app
<tsdgeos> i am on the phone running top
<tsdgeos> and when opening a photo
<gusch> tsdgeos: well - only "something"? ;)
<tsdgeos> the cpu use of the gallery is like at 30% all the time
<gusch> tsdgeos: that's a new one
<gusch> tsdgeos: which build?
<tsdgeos> on the "Events" view it's fine, i.e. doesn't show on top since nothing is being done
<tsdgeos> but viewing a photo gives me 30% of gallery-app and 10% of surfaceflinger
<tsdgeos> gusch: 55 i think
<tsdgeos> yesterday-ish
<gusch> tsdgeos: ok - I'll check that
<tsdgeos> gusch: want me to file a bug?
<kgunn> Saviq: hey...sorry, meeting w/o reminders again
<gusch> tsdgeos: ok - use the goodhope project
<Saviq> kgunn, hum?
<kgunn> Saviq: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/eb9b3dff4b681118ba7bfbce0281dc50686bb267
<Saviq> kgunn, nothing in my calendar...
<Saviq> kgunn, coming
<kgunn> Saviq: totally my fault....didn't add you
<nic-doffay> Up for review again: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/page-header-test/+merge/155242
<tsdgeos> has anyone experienced that using run_on_device
<tsdgeos> and then Ctrl+Cing
<tsdgeos> the next run_on_device doesn't get any of the lenses up?
<tsdgeos> it's a bit of a pain to have to reboot it all the time :/
<tsdgeos> anwayw
<tsdgeos> lunch
<kgunn> Saviq: massive apologies for being a goofball & missing you on the invite
<Saviq> kgunn, that's fine
<Saviq> good I didn't miss it
<kgunn> interesting.... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-run-unity-next-on-your-desktop
<kgunn> wonder if we'll get an earful today...let's hope hud keeps building :)
<gusch> Saviq: no idea how to test it, but I now install one png, and do it in /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mobile/app/144
<Saviq> gusch, « Image { source: "image://gicon/gallery-app" } » needs to work
<Saviq> gusch, that's all
<gusch> Saviq: ah - good point - I'll test it
<Saviq> kgunn, should be fine, we've put a fail prevention system in ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, i.e. hardcoded revision numbers of hud and friends known to be working ;)
<kgunn> Saviq: yeah...there's just a real life race condition on when that went up people pulled vs when we fixed
<Saviq> kgunn, it's going to be fine, really ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, and anyway, that post is two days old ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I pushed more changes to that test again. Mind taking a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/page-header-test/+merge/155242
<Saviq> nic-doffay, will do
<jibel> fginther, FYI ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing is running for nearly 4hours and there is an error on the console
<jibel> <13>Apr  4 08:33:41 dx-autopilot-intel in-target: /home/jenkins/utah_ap_stuff/resources/pin_ppa.sh: line 8: /etc/apt/preferences.d/custom-ubuntu-unity/experimental-prevalidation-400: No such file or directory
<jibel> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/10/console
<MacSlow> Saviq, when you have a moment... I'm almost done with addressing all the remarks on https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phablet-notification-renderer but I'm currently stuck with the getting margins work again inside a notification and the labels no longer wrap correctly
<jibel> fginther, could you have a look?
<Saviq> MacSlow, the label need « width: x - parent.width » probably
<Saviq> MacSlow, and body anchored to summary on the right
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah... ok.. I though I was meant to avoid that as much as possible... in that case that'll be easy
<Saviq> MacSlow, you can't in that case
<MacSlow> Saviq, I bet you like the overall layout better now
<Saviq> MacSlow, a Row requires its children to be sized explicitely
<Saviq> -e
<Saviq> MacSlow, and since you want to fill the row, you just find out the width of the label that will fill the row
<Saviq> MacSlow, make that « width: parent.width -x », of course ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, using positioners makes the code much more readable (and flexible, for that matter)
<MacSlow> Saviq, only drawback... I'll probably have to redo the work on the confirmation type
<MacSlow> but maybe it won't be as much now that the layout adapts more dynamically
<Saviq> MacSlow, hmm yeah, there's no way to center in a Row, but should be relatively easily workaroundable
<Saviq> MacSlow, why sourceSize == 2 * parentSize?
<MacSlow> Saviq, if I use the same size as the normal width/height the icons get very blurry... 2 times seems like a fair compromise between reducing memory-consumption and visual quality
<Saviq> MacSlow, they shouldn't get blurry, something's wrong, then, if source size is exactly the size you're using them at
<Saviq> MacSlow, btw, for the confirmation... I think it the layout difference is big enough to warrant a separate component
<Saviq> MacSlow, there isn't ever going to be text in a confirmation, just icon and bar, right?
<MacSlow> Saviq, regarding the blurriness... maybe I'm just to picky :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, no no, if you can see the difference, then there's something wrong
<MacSlow> Saviq, regarding the confirmation... separate component sounds like an easier approach compared to trying to stuff it in the same
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup
<paulliu> Saviq: sorry, missed that MR.
<Saviq> paulliu, ?
<MacSlow> Saviq, the interactive one can probably stay in the current component... as it basically just adds a mouseArea
<paulliu> Saviq: aacid just approved it.
<Saviq> paulliu, k
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm seeing two components, really - Confirmation+Placeholder, and then the rest
<MacSlow> Saviq, there's really a difference in quality between using and not using sourceSize
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's for PNG?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yes
<gusch> Saviq: yep - current version works
<Saviq> MacSlow, here's some comparison http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5676539/
<Saviq> MacSlow, I can see what you're seeing
<Saviq> MacSlow, but don't necessarily understand
<Saviq> gusch, that's weird, I don't get it... the ebay webapp, for example, just ships an icon in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/128/ebay.png
<Saviq> gusch, and it works
<gusch> Saviq: but someone installs /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mobile/app/144/ebay.png
<Saviq> gusch, ah
<gusch> Saviq: package ubuntu-mobile it is
<Saviq> gusch, yeah
<Saviq> gusch, can you try with putting them in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/128/apps/ ?
<gusch> Saviq: no, doesn't work
<gusch> Saviq: moving to hicolor/128x128/apps/ works
<Saviq> gusch, I say let's go for that, then
<gusch> Saviq: why not ubuntu-mobile? or in addition?
<fginther> jibel, looking
<gusch> Saviq: the "128" is not in the index.theme file of the hicolor theme, no wonder it does not work
<Saviq> gusch, 'cause this icons are not theme-specific, I'd say
<gusch> Saviq: but the 144 pixel size is - so what about adding it to the ubuntu-mobile and the hicolor theme?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, mind taking another look at this now too? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/page-header-test/+merge/155242
<Saviq> gusch, hicolor is not a theme, but anyway, I don't care as long as it works :)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, he's off until tomorrow
<nic-doffay> Ah ok
<gusch> Saviq: ok - so I'll add 64, 128 and 256 versions to hicolor as well (in addition to the ubuntu-mobile 144 version)
 * tsdgeos kicks ActivityIndicator
<tsdgeos> takes between 40 and 60% of CPU in the Nexus4
<tsdgeos> uncool
<Saviq> kgunn, tsdgeos won't make the standup, can you please take over minutes?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: kgunn: i can
<fginther> jibel, did you do anything to the autopilot run? It just finished...
<jibel> fginther, nothing, timeout maybe ?
<fginther> jibel, ahh, maybe that was it. I was going to suggest aborting so no harm done.
<gusch> Saviq: I had to do a new MR (or loose some history) so it's here now https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-app-app-icon/+merge/157116
<Saviq> gusch, thanks, will get to it when jenkins picks it up
<gusch> Saviq: one update was needed - upsi
<cyphermox> mterry: good morning
<cyphermox> mterry: you reran the unity tests?
<mterry> cyphermox, I didn't, I'm guessing didrocks did
<cyphermox> nah, he didn't :)
<cyphermox> fginther: was it you? ^
<fginther> cyphase, not I
<fginther> cyphermox, not I
<cyphermox> actually, not that it matter much, but I'll run the indicators next
<fginther> cyphase, sorry, ignore that
<cyphase> fginther, no problem, i get that sort of thing all the time :)
<mterry> cyphase, heh
<seb128> cyphermox, jenkins tells you who started the job
<seb128> cyphermox, e.g the most recent unity run (http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head/132/) was from mterry
<seb128> no?
<seb128> though that's quite old
<mterry> seb128, that's Head, not Raring
<mterry> seb128, trying to get me in trouble...  tsk tsk  ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> that didn't work though, you got out of it :p
<cyphermox> seb128: well, thinking of it it also doesn't really matter who did start it, it was just curiosity
<cyphermox> it was an automated run of unity-raring
<tsdgeos> dednick: ping
<dednick> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> dednick: you got that "make sure indicators can be seen in greeter" thing, right?
<dednick> tsdgeos: correct
<tsdgeos> dednick: there's a branch with that
<tsdgeos> you aware of it?
<dednick> tsdgeos: no.
<tsdgeos> dednick: mterry did it
<tsdgeos> let me see
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/phablet-indicators-in-greeter/+merge/156097
<tsdgeos> not sure how "done" it is
<tsdgeos> but you may want to check with him before starting anything
<dednick> tsdgeos: ok. thanks.
<mterry> tsdgeos, dednick: it's "done" in the sense that it works, but there are open questions, like should we disable drag, which features should we disable from the greeter
<mterry> But the branch doesn't have bugs that I know of
<dednick> mterry, tsdgeos: also should open be available if there is no pin. not sure how that is supposed to work on multiuser.
<seb128> cyphermox, will we have an indicator daily landing today?
<cyphermox> that's what I'm looking at
<seb128> ok, good
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok, i was just afraid dednick was going to repeat work that you'd done alrady
<Saviq> anyone https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-lens-applications/phablet.release-for-quantal/+merge/157125 ?
<seb128> cyphermox, we need indicator-messages & co to land first so we can land the fixes from Trevinho for e.g empathy
<tsdgeos> Saviq: again? :D
<mterry> dednick, well, if my branch is helpful to you, please steal it
<dednick> mterry: ta. :) i will
<Saviq> tsdgeos, stoopid PPA rejected
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> done
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<Saviq> dednick, we're going for a single, unlocked, user experience there for now
<Saviq> dednick, too many open questions with security for multiuser
<Saviq> dednick, but we do need to know whether we want to disable tapping for the overview menu
<dednick> Saviq: about tapping. i think that's the only way to get to the device overview panel now isnt it?
<Saviq> dednick, it is
<Saviq> dednick, but we might want to disable it in locked state
<Saviq> dednick, we need design input there
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> dednick, I'll try and get that answered in a meeting in 20 mins
<dednick> Saviq: ta.
<cyphermox> seb128: those didn't get caught by the indicator run though, but I'll rerun
<cyphermox> seb128: hud, appmenu-gtk, bamf from yesterday's run are still in the queue, anything you can do about that?
<dednick> mterry: one question about your branch. you removed hiding indicators when greeter shows. surely they shouldnt show together?
<mterry> dednick, the whole point of the branch is to be able to show both together, right?
<seb128> cyphermox, ask on #ubuntu-release but I think we are still frozen for beta2
<cyphermox> ok
<dednick> mterry: oh right. it's just so it isnt faded out behind.
<cyphermox> well, until that goes through the release stuff is broken :/
<didrocks> hum, how broken? it's pushing a new package with -v<last_version_published_in_distro>
<cyphermox> didrocks: cf. hud, appmenu-gtk, and bamf in indicators-raring, they seem to be just about to upload again with 13.04.04
<cyphermox> since the upload yesterday doesn't show in the archive, since it's not
<cyphermox> (anyway, I guess that's the reason)
<didrocks> cyphermox: right, because it's not published, but the upload makes sense :)
<didrocks> and it's doing the -v against the right version
<cyphermox> well, more or less
<didrocks> cyphermox: one thing we could do is request if there is something in the queue
<seb128> is there any content change compared to the version in the queue?
<cyphermox> I can't tell that all the files don't have the right permission
<didrocks> not sure if launchpad enables that
<cyphermox> didrocks: it's an issue because once bamf 04.03 clears and I publish, it's going to upload another 04.04 with the same changes
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, with the changelog of the release day, so not exactly the same, but yeah
<cyphermox> right
<didrocks> so "not an issue", just suboptimal
<cyphermox> the result will still be that I might need to hack changelog again
<didrocks> cyphermox: hum, why?
<didrocks> cyphermox: it will merge it back
<cyphermox> ah, yeah that's true
<didrocks> maybe getPackageUploads() will enable to check a version in the unapproved queue
<didrocks> but it needs to enable downloading the source as well
<cyphermox> way suboptimal anyway for a freeze period
<cyphermox> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/136093955/appmenu-gtk_12.10.3daily13.04.03-0ubuntu1_12.10.3daily13.04.04-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<cyphermox> you'd get an upload with no bugs closed, etc, not idea what's going on
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, right now, it's not even releasable as the test didn't work :)
<cyphermox> there is that :)
<didrocks> but yeah, it's suboptimal, just not "broken"
<cyphermox> I disagree
<didrocks> cyphermox: and re: touch apps, did you get any progress btw? :)
<cyphermox> freeze means don't do frivolous uploads ;)
<cyphermox> yeah, some
<didrocks> cyphermox: see my question on hud and libhud-qt
<cyphermox> I'm having a bit of trouble with testing on powerpc
<didrocks> cyphermox: also, on daily, patch welcomed btw :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: if you can query the queue, download the source :p
<didrocks> I'll have a look later
<didrocks> I don't think though it's the first world problem right now TBH
<cyphermox> err linky the questions you're referring to?
<didrocks> cyphermox: see other channels you are in ;)
<dednick> mterry: i think the hide has to be there. otherwise if you greeter.show(), it wont hide the indicators. Showing the indicators shouldnt hide the greeter, but actively showing the greeter should hide the indicators.
<didrocks> 16:43:55       didrocks | cyphermox: can we merge lp:hud/phablet in lp:hud? it seems to be the next "big thing"
<mterry> dednick, where hiding the indicators is just putting them back in the panel, right?  Not hiding them from the panel itself?  Then yah, I agree
<mterry> dednick, that might have been my confusion originally
<dednick> mterry: yep.
<tedg> Saviq, LOOK A BUILD IN A PPA!  AT LAST!  https://launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/+archive/hud-phablet/+build/4466889
<Saviq> tedg, nice ;) how do you expect to get it on the phone?
<tedg> Saviq, I don't?  :-)
<tedg> Saviq, Trying to get it in Ubuntu right now.  Then I'll be ready when the phone uses that.
<Saviq> tedg, k
 * tedg hopes that's soon
<dandrader> Saviq,  What's that foo@NUMBER.png naming scheme on image filenames?
<Saviq> dandrader, the NUMBER is what GRID_UNIT_PX value the asset is for
<Saviq> dandrader, the image loaders will select one with the closest NUMBER to current GRID_UNIT_PX
<Saviq> dandrader, to avoid unnecessary scaling
<dandrader> hmm
<dandrader> Saviq, once you prune the UnityNext history, do you also plan to move all the remaining graphics from it? (e.g. fake app screenshots)
<Saviq> dandrader, the fake app screenshots are still used on the desktop, so those would probably remain for now
<Saviq> dandrader, or we can replace them with a generic "app name" component, too
<Saviq> dandrader, that will only hold some text
<Saviq> dandrader, we probably don't care about the images themselves
<Saviq> dandrader, obviously app icons need to go away when we get to a point when we can replace them with working backends
<dandrader> Saviq,  they're relatively big. and we could in theory be asked to remove some of them as we are using some trademarked material without the respective holder's authorizations and [more legal bla-bla-bla here]
<Saviq> dandrader, I agree, but we can't just get rid of them now (we could move them to the demo-assets package)
<dandrader> I think I saw a bug about it flying around somewhere in launchpad already. of Microsoft asking they Skype icon to be removed from some repo
<seb128> Trevinho, are you happy with lp:~3v1n0/empathy/empathy-activate-with-platform-data or do you want to do any change after the upstream review?
<Saviq> dandrader, we simply don't yet have all the backends in place to fill those in dynamically
<Trevinho> seb128: upstream asked me to split it... so it should be fine for us how it is anyway
<Trevinho> seb128: however, if you want perfectly matching upstream/ubuntu patches wait few minutes :)
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, let me know when your merge request is ready
<Trevinho> seb128: cool thanks
<bschaefer> Saviq, hey, was just running the phablet branch, and I saw the Installed category bar is a bit off: http://i.imgur.com/R5sZe7K.jpg
<bschaefer> just in case you weren't aware :)
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah, it's a QT bug
<Saviq> bschaefer, https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-28403?page=com.atlassian.jira.plugin.system.issuetabpanels:changehistory-tabpanel
<bschaefer> Saviq, o cool! Hopefully that gets fixed soon
<Saviq> bschaefer, it looks awesome with the desktop launcher next to it :D
<Saviq> looks like we're almost there ;)
<bschaefer> Saviq, yes it does! I really like the look of it :), I got stuck in phone mode for a bit though haha
<Saviq> only the top bar is duplicated unnecessarily ;)
<bschaefer> yeah, but that wont be a problem when its not running on its own standalone app
<bschaefer> or, there will have to be some work with the decorator, but thats later work
<dednick> Saviq: any decision on that indicator tap from design?
<Saviq> dednick, nope, we'll need to wait for next week when Katie comes back
<dednick> Saviq: ok, no problem. I'll just put it on hold.
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: ping
<seb128> mterry, hey, do you know if there is likely going to be an unity landing today?
<Walther> Hello folks! I'd like to propose a small feature - the split screen feature is awesome as is, but would it be possible / feasible for you to add a quarter-screen split possiblity as well?
<Walther> It's basically the only thing I'm currently missing from Unity, and the sole reason why i've tried some other wm's (tiling ones)
<mterry> seb128, let me check the rebuild
<mterry> seb128, check job is still running  :-/
<dandrader> greyback, is there a design on how the "closing an application from its dash tumbnail" should work and look like?
<seb128> mterry, is that normal or is it stucked?
<greyback> dandrader: nope
<greyback> dandrader: long press should engage a delete mode. In that mode, close buttons appear on the top right of the icon. If oyu tap the icon, the app is closed
<greyback> dandrader: I think tapping outside the list of icons  stops delete mote
<greyback> dandrader: You could also darken the area that is not relevant. But that's really all I've got.
<Walther> But yeah, any opinions on possible quarter-screen split?
<dandrader> greyback, so all running app thumnails will get on delete mode, right?
<greyback> dandrader: yep
<mterry> seb128, it takes 2 to 3 hours total to do a build/check run, I think this is probably normal.  It seems to almost be done
<Walther> It could for example be binded to ctrl-super-(two arrows according to which corner), and hence be consistent with the current keybindings
<Walther> s/binded/bound/
<seb128> mterry, ok, I was mostly asking because the current raring version has a "unity segfault when closing nautilus" that quite some users seem to be hitting (and which is fixed in trunk)
<mterry> seb128, :(
<Walther> ...or do you guys think I should post it to brainstorm=
<kgunn> guys, check out what kdub has done https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ_iIZg4Xbw
<kgunn> Saviq: dandrader greyback paulliu Cimi dednick  ^
<greyback> very nice
<dednick> nice. that res is that running at?!
<Cimi> good!
<Saviq> kgunn, nice
<kgunn> dednick: i think its 1280x768
<kgunn> wxga....or close to it
<Cimi> here we go with our hero :)
<Cimi> kdub, nice video
<kdub> thanks Cimi
<mterry> fginther, mmrazik: are the current autopilot jobs on jenkins OK?  They seem to be running long
<mterry> seb128, ^
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<fginther> mterry, didrocks and I implemented a change yesterday to consolidate the autopilot jobs into 1 generic job. I'm investigating what's wrong
<mterry> fginther, cool, thanks!
<Siekacz> hi
<Siekacz> question about current unity: Sandy Brigde + Active blur in dash is a disaster, any hope for 13.04 to resolve that?
<Siekacz> I bet it is a harder problem and wouldn't it be solved like this http://cl.ly/image/1p3B3X163x0b? (just blurred, static wallpaper)
<dandrader> ping greyback
<greyback> dandrader: pong
<dandrader> greyback, do you known where the ApplicationImage component (presumably from Ubuntu.Application module) comes from (which package or dir)?
<greyback> dandrader: your presumption is correct. Look for the qtubuntu package
<dandrader> greyback, hmm so it comes along ubuntu's qt platform plugin? interesting...
<greyback> dandrader: yep
<greyback> dandrader: lp:qtubuntu I think is the repo
<Walther> Btw, any unity devs around?
<Walther> I'm just wondering if in addition to the window split feature there could be a quarter-split option (familiar from tiling window managers). At least imho it would be very useful and convenient, and the keybindings could logically be ctrl-super-(two arrows at once)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-05
<smspillaz> Walther: it is, you just need to enable it
<smspillaz> Walther: see the grid plugin options in ccsm
<smspillaz> quarter-split is not really as robust though, as we can't use the same constraints mechanism that we get with semimax windows
<mzanetti> good morning
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: welcome
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hi
<mzanetti> thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, welcome back
<mzanetti> cheers Saviq
<mzanetti> anything for me to catch up?
<Saviq> mzanetti, business as usual I think
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok.... going through my mails and then continue with jenkins
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I'd like to do a review of coverage with you - early next week?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok
<om26er> Trevinho, Hi!
<seb128> hey unity hackers
<seb128> seems like the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1108956 broke some unity tests
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1108956 in unity (Ubuntu) "The dash closes when trying to switch from Command lens to home lens" [Low,Fix committed]
<seb128> if you do e.g "super-m" "super", it used to open the music lens and then close the dash
<seb128> now it does come back to the home lens on "super"
<seb128> that breaks tests like
<seb128> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-ati/16/testReport/unity.tests.test_dash/DashRevealTests/test_command_lens_shortcut/
<seb128> "The test left the dash open"
<davidcalle> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/cupstream2distro-config/remove-scopes-target-branches/+merge/157304
<didrocks> davidcalle: thanks! I'm modifying unity-scope-home as well
<didrocks> and commiting this
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<seb128> sil2100, ^ see, I just did some investigation on failing tests
<didrocks> davidcalle: pushed, thanks
<davidcalle> didrocks, ty!
<didrocks> fginther: once you are around, can you please deploy rev 149 from cupstream2distro-config?
 * didrocks does the daily-release deployement
<davidcalle> didrocks, soon , we will have https://code.launchpad.net/unity-scope-ubuntuone too :) But it's still WIP
<didrocks> davidcalle: I heard about it! great :)
<nic-doffay> Still up for review everyone: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/page-header-test/+merge/155242
<seb128> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1164915
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1164915 in unity (Ubuntu) "dash doesn't close when pressing <super> on a specific lens" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so, you want to fix PageHeader.qml to not reference "greeter" directly
<nic-doffay> That's right.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and then you want to provide a greeter-like object in the test that will have the "shown" property - and test whether changing that value affects the PageHeader accordingly
<nic-doffay> Correct.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, regarding the controls test, after looking taking a look at tst_Stage, would something similar to the following be suitable (taken from tst_Stage)? https://pastebin.canonical.com/88500/
<sil2100> seb128: hi! Looking at those, sorry I didn't answer earlier, I fell asleep by accident ;)
<seb128> sil2100, hey, I filed https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity/1164915-fix/+merge/157313 with a revert and didrocks acked it
<nic-doffay> Sorry about that Saviq, back.
<seb128> sil2100, sleeping is what night are for :p
<sil2100> seb128: I know ;) Not feeling too well today though - indeed I see this regression here, strange that we didn't notice it earlier
<Saviq> nic-doffay, well, yeah, but needs to be adapted to the case at hand, so you would have at least a button to trigger the search entry
<seb128> sil2100, oh, get some rest if you are not feeling well
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and a checkbox that mimics greeter.shown
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and another checkbox to change the width
<seb128> sil2100, in any case revert is on its way and we will retry tests to see what's the status, so no hurry for other changes
<nic-doffay> What purpose does the AppControl serve Saviq ? I was mainly wondering about that. Is it specific to the Stage test?
<sil2100> seb128: the ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing job?
<sil2100> seb128: ah, the -generic- job I see
<seb128> sil2100, right, http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Raring/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-raring/
<sil2100> But this is really strange, since rev 3266 was around for quite a while IIRC, and we didn't notice this regression during unity-release-* jobs
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yes
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you won't need that
<seb128> sil2100, did you have a successful run since?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you'll be fine with just standard buttons and checkboxes
<seb128> sil2100, the commit landed on the 2nd and the run on the 3rd was http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/6/
<seb128> sil2100, 157 fails
<sil2100> seb128: now I see that the possible test run didn't really happen even
<sil2100> seb128: so indeed it's the faulty commit
<sil2100> Since the commit has been made after the test run
<nic-doffay> Would you advise using this code from tst_Stage Saviq ? https://pastebin.canonical.com/88502/
<nic-doffay> I'm mainly concerned about where to place all these test buttons.
<mzanetti> hey nic-doffay! How is it going?
<nic-doffay> Good!
<nic-doffay> How are you?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the PageHeader tests good now?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah, I'm great!
<mzanetti> thanks
<nic-doffay> Almost there mzanetti just have to add some control tests. Feel free to give an opinion!
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok, I'll check it out
<nic-doffay> Mainly interested in placement in the test.
<nic-doffay> I'm assuming the control test components shouldn't be put in an intrusive place. Are there any prefered standards etc?
<sil2100> seb128: ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing uses unity straight from trunk?
<seb128> sil2100, the daily staging ppa which is basically trunk I think
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok. I've checked it out now. doesn't look bad
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: didn't understand your question tho
<nic-doffay> It's regarding the control tests that Saviq suggested.
<nic-doffay> Where would an appropriate place to put all the testing components?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ^
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just next to the actual view you're testing
<Saviq> nic-doffay, put a grid of checkbox/button | description
<Saviq> nic-doffay, next to an Item that actually contains the tested component
<nic-doffay> Are there any enforced standards? Because I was thinking of just putting it on the right.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, just fine
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: also, don't use fixed numbers for width/height but rather use units.gu()... otherwise it won't work on different DPI screens
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed!
<sil2100> seb128: since it's using daily-build, the next unity will be published in the PPA tomorrow I think - it still has the 6 hours-ago version in it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, make sure to put the actual tested components in a separate components
<Saviq> -s
<Saviq> and then next to it the buttons and checkboxes
<nic-doffay> You mean to the actual test itself Saviq ?
<sil2100> seb128: since from what I know it fetches unity once-per-day, at least that's how it was before
<mzanetti> Saviq: is this about the checkboxes for properties as dandrader always puts in his tests?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
 * mzanetti really likes those... in case a test fails its super easy to reproduce the failure
<mzanetti> manually
<nic-doffay> I was planning on putting the control test item as a child of the root (UnityTestCase also being a child of the root)
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> nic-doffay, in your case - put the PageHeader in a container
<Saviq> nic-doffay, with clip: true
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and then on the right a grid of button/checkbox | description
<Saviq> nic-doffay, container == Item
<Saviq> biab
<tsdgeos> Does anyone have an opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity/cpp-warnings/+merge/157010 ?
<tsdgeos> even a suggestion on how to fix the gpointer warning in a less ugly way?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah cool assumed the container would an Item, however what does clip: true do? I'm not familiar with that.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: remove the "#testedlines=301"?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, so i guess we accept that coarse approach for coverage for the moment? i.e. shall i approve?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: imho yes. I think its useful and at least we would need it merged to prove its usefulness/failures
<mzanetti> Saviq: your opinion? ^
<sil2100> Is there anyone here using precise, Unity-2D and 3 monitors at once that could verify a bug is fixed in -proposed?
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/930147
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 930147 in unity-2d "all panels have same window focus on multiple monitors unity2d" [Low,Fix committed]
<tsdgeos> sil2100: you really really want a small number of people :D
<tsdgeos> sil2100: when i was working on that i used virtualbox to create 3 monitors, works pretty well
<tsdgeos> sil2100: so i guess you could try to setup it yourself
<sil2100> tsdgeos: oh ;) I actually tried to do a real hardware configuration for verifying that bug yesterday!
<tsdgeos> i could do it again here but given i coded the fix that'd be cheating :D
<sil2100> tsdgeos: since my old precise laptop has both DVI and SVGA (the round one) output
<tsdgeos> did you suceed in actually getting the 3 outputs?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: but sadly 2 xservers was the max I could get, I could only mix twin-view with separate x-servers and such
<tsdgeos> right
<om26er> popey, Hi! whats the procedure to show the autopilot test results. shall the information be added to the bug report or is it fine to add that information to the merge proposal
<om26er> or will it just work off the record over IRC with didrocks  ?
<tsdgeos> i have 2 external outputs here but i think i can just enable one of them at a time
<sil2100> tsdgeos: I'll try setting it up on VB here, or ask popey to try that once he appears
<sil2100> tsdgeos: good to know you can do that on a VM ;p
<tsdgeos> sil2100: virtualbox lets you setup up to 64 monitors
<tsdgeos> err screens
<tsdgeos> not sure what would happen if you go that far :D
<om26er> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> om26er: pong
<om26er> sil2100, is there an official procedure for unity/compiz sru ? I have prepared the branch and was asked to produce autopilot results to make sure no regression happened
<om26er> sil2100, now we have the results that pope_y generated
<om26er> sil2100, but where should those results go ?
<sil2100> om26er: that's for precise, right? Usually when we do a precise unity/compiz release, we usually create for each a testing document on which we overview the result
<sil2100> om26er: let me show you an example
<om26er> sil2100, for both precise and quantal
<sil2100> om26er: so, that's a doc for precise
<sil2100> om26er: we usually do a diff between autopilot results from vanilla and autopilot results with the package installed
<om26er> sil2100, things used to be much simpler back in the day ;)
<om26er> sil2100, both with and without the changes applied have the same results for autopilot
<sil2100> om26er: then, when needed, we either do the whole suite of manual tests or just those that could be 'related' to the issue
<om26er> wow :O
<sil2100> om26er: ok, so just create a testing doc like this, note there that the diff in autopilot results is empty and hm
<sil2100> om26er: yea ;p It's not as easy as it looks like! For raring it's much simpler now ;)
<sil2100> om26er: what bug-fix are you trying to release? Could you re-send the bug number?
<om26er> sil2100, bug 991637
<ubot5> bug 991637 in OEM Priority Project precise "unity launcher vanishes when switching to mirrored displays" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991637
<om26er> oem team wanted that fix released
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu/quantal/unity/fix_991637
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu/precise/unity/fix_991637
<sil2100> om26er: ok, so in this case, I think it would be good if you could also do manual tests related to the launcher and note if anything got broken or not
<sil2100> om26er: i.e. tests from the manual-tests/ directory
<sil2100> Launcher ones
<sil2100> And I think everyone should be happy then ;)
<om26er> sil2100, i have precise. I can test that. Don't have quantal though
<om26er> but i suppose thats required as well
<sil2100> om26er: with this testing document (including the 0 diff for autopilot results and the launcher manual tests), the packaging branches and bug number(s), you can send it to the distro guys then
<sil2100> om26er: yeah, sadly yes... I know popey has VM's for all releases, so maybe he could help once he's up and running
<om26er> sil2100, he helped a lot already. ran all the tests on his VM
<om26er> i will let you know where i get with this.
<om26er> given didrocks is one of the distro guys i think he might be just happy with the autopilot tests as he said on the merge proposal
<didrocks> om26er: this doesn't replace the manual tests
<sil2100> om26er: ok! Sorry the process is so complicated, but after all the regressions we caused with SRU's in the past, the process had to get stricter
<didrocks> om26er: and yeah, see what sil2100 is telling ^ :)
<didrocks> we can't afford breaking the shell on existing release
<sil2100> Since autopilot wasn't so good in the past, there's nothing better than the good'ol manual tests ;)
<om26er> hope they are not too many tests
<om26er> didrocks, sure...
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I just did some research on the clip parameter. So basically it ties into the Geometry and enforces scissoring. Is there a particular reason you recommended it be specifically enabled for the control test in PageHeader?
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, there are still other tests failing, mind having a look?
<didrocks> sil2100: run 18
<seb128> some weird stuff happening
<seb128> like http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-ati/18/artifact/results/artifacts/unity.tests.test_hud.HudBehaviorTests.test_hud_to_dash_has_key_focus.ogv
<seb128> firefox got spawned from nowhere
<seb128> leading to
<seb128> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-ati/18/testReport/unity.tests.test_hud/HudBehaviorTests/test_hud_to_dash_has_key_focus/
<seb128> "AssertionError: ('The following apps were started during the test and not closed: %r', [<BamfApplication 'Firefox Web Browser'>])"
<sil2100> Really strange things are happening there
<sil2100> Sometimes the dash doesn't show up on Super, or the application lens too
<sil2100> And why are the lenses not searching anything for nvidia during the test_search suite?
<sil2100> Something is badly broken, need to see the whole test result doc
<sil2100> Ah, sorry, checked wrong build
<sil2100> But I see the same happened for -ati
<seb128> Trevinho, hum, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/unity.tests.launcher.test_icon_behavior/LauncherIconsTests/test_trash_open_does_not_prevent_nautilus_to_run_Single_Monitor_/ seems like a bug of yours maybe?
<didrocks> sil2100: same on intel
<dandrader> is there a well-known bug about compiz crash when you start Files(nautilus) in raring?
<seb128> Trevinho, I can confirm locally
<seb128> dandrader, yes
<seb128> dandrader, it's fixed in the version we are trying to land
<dandrader> seb128, do you known the number/url?
<didrocks> seb128: firefox is spawn with the legal noticed
<Trevinho> seb128: let me check
<seb128> didrocks, the nautilus one seems a real bug, I get it locally
<Walther> Hmm. Compiz's "grid" plugin fails a bit with its cornertiling; is there going to be better support for quarter-screen splits?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, some with the trash changes can be impacted
<Walther> In addition to the current half-screen split, I'd appreciate quarter splits very much at work
<Trevinho> seb128: it works here... mhmhm
<didrocks> the other seems to be at least firefox being spawn
<seb128> dandrader, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/3273
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<Trevinho> seb128: os there a video of that?
<Trevinho> seb128: ahh
<Trevinho> seb128: mh I thought that it was done once without complains... Yes, need to fix AP
<seb128> Trevinho, run "autopilot run unity.tests.launcher.test_icon_behavior.LauncherIconsTests.test_trash_open_does_not_prevent_nautilus_to_run" on your box
<dandrader> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you mind looking at other failing in case of nautilus-related ones?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, any reason why no top-approve on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-deps-update/+merge/155701 ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no particular reason... we pinged you a while ago and as you didn't reply it was left as is
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so that it doesn't draw outside of its container, is all
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, just going through the back log
<Saviq> mzanetti, approved
<mzanetti> cheers
<Trevinho> didrocks: are them all related to this?
<didrocks> Trevinho: probably not, some are due to firefox being spawn
<didrocks> Trevinho: but would be nice to check if there are more than one related to your change
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, I'm going into a meeting now, might not make it for the standup, you'll manage, I hope :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ofc
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, can you take a look at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-raring-i386-ci/157/console please
<sil2100> I wonder what caused the legal screen to appear
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, it's happened in a bunch of CI runs now
<Saviq> not sure what introduced that
<sil2100> Maybe the previous test did something
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe the change i approved for cmake changes, but otoh that was approved  by ci and autloanding
<tsdgeos> speaking about http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/revision/538
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, here's a related comment https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity/phablet-unity-api-merge-tests/+merge/157326/comments/344389
<Saviq> but it's happened in https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity/phablet-unity-api-whitespace-test/+merge/157329 too
<didrocks> sil2100: so, you are more used to autopilot tests than I am
<didrocks> sil2100: but what I see is:
<didrocks> the legal notice was clicked (see other tests, the ! instead of the text)
<didrocks> the dash is maximized
<didrocks> which doesn't seem to be the case previously, right?
<didrocks> so I think what happened is:
<didrocks> - the dash was maximized for X reasons
<didrocks> - we clicked on the bottom right of the screen in a test to dismiss the dash
<didrocks> -> this in turned clicked on the legal notice
<didrocks> so that root cause we must find is what made the dash to be maximized
<sil2100> didrocks: that's similar to the thing I'm trying to find in the previous tests - so I think this theory might be the right thing ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: keep us posted
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: are you on that cmake issue or should I take care about it?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: if you can take care better
<mzanetti> ack
<kgunn> mzanetti: welcome back!
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. is the generic job executed differently than the previous unity release test jobs?
<mzanetti> kgunn: hi :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, the job is basically the "autopilot" job, it's used by the oif, indicator, unity stacks with different parameters
<didrocks> sil2100: last run was with the 100scopes ppa
<didrocks> which isn't merged with latest trunk content but last unity release in ubuntu
<fginther> didrocks, rev 149 deployed
<didrocks> thanks fginther, btw, the --pin-ppa was important and it's now fixed :)
<tsdgeos> dednick: i was wondering why you used 4 different UnityTestCase in https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet-test-indicator-row/+merge/157070
<fginther> didrocks, I saw that jibel fixed it, that was on my todo list for today.  For my education, what exactly does that script do?
<didrocks> fginther: creating a file for telling "this ppa in argument has absolute priority over distro"
<didrocks> "even if versions are lower than what is in the distro"
<didrocks> and as we really want to test the ppa content… ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: uno momento, will just finish lunch
<didrocks> sil2100: sure ;)
<fginther> didrocks, ah thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: we have a big crasher in distro with nautilus, that's why we need to release it today FYI
<didrocks> fginther: something else
<didrocks> fginther: if the installer is failing
<didrocks> then the rsync part is failing as well
<didrocks> which is confusing I guess
<didrocks> can you add || true to the rsync for collecting files?
<fginther> didrocks, yes
<fginther> didrocks, otherwise, is the generic job working as you expect?
<didrocks> fginther: thanks! https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/15/label=autopilot-nvidia/console is a good example
<didrocks> fginther: otherwise, sounds perfect up to now :)
<didrocks> fginther: we should keep the other jobs for 2 more days I guess
<didrocks> fginther: and then we can kill them
<fginther> didrocks, I will be sure to archive them, just in case
<didrocks> fginther: yeah, and having the -generic job in a vcs somewhere?
<didrocks> for the scripts and so on
<fginther> didrocks, mhmm jobs in vcs... that's another story...
<didrocks> fginther: the template
<didrocks> fginther: as you have templates that we are deploying
<didrocks> but yeah, in nutshell, it's really great to be able to only rely on one preseed and one jobs nowadays :)
<fginther> didrocks, of course, that's an easier solution then what I was thinking
<didrocks> fginther: as long as we have just one (well 3, one per config) hw, it's good. Maybe we'll need another job for the "apps" if they can run in a vm alone
<didrocks> fginther: but yeah, let's try to minimize and having that parameterized :)
<seb128> did anyone do changes to the unity panel service recently?
<fginther> didrocks, we already do some app in a vm testing on the ci side. Definitely something to discuss in the future
<larsu_> seb128: how recently?
<seb128> larsu_, this week
<didrocks> fginther: I think this is a topic for next week in fact :)
<larsu> seb128: phew, not me then :)
<didrocks> fginther: with touch apps ported by mterry, kenvandine, robru and cyphermox to daily releases ;)
<fginther> didrocks, right!
<seb128> larsu, ;-)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, jeez... seems ld segfaulted while linking libFakeHudClientQml.so. Have you ever something like that before? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-raring-armhf-ci/164/console
<tsdgeos> brrr
<dednick> tsdgeos: just wanted to separate the different test areas. there were alot of tests which were testing very similar things.
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> dandrader: tried a retrigger?
<tsdgeos> dednick: oki
<Cimi> Saviq, what makes sense to write tests now?
<Cimi> Saviq, listviewwithpageheader wasn't supposed to be refactored?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, greyback will be on it
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> once he's done with usability
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the keyClick with chars was merged finally into Qt :)
<tsdgeos> their tests are ultra unstable, had to run like 3 times to get it merged in :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: \o/ will it make it into 5.1?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yep, was merged into the stable branch that is supposed to be what will be 5.1
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: awesome, thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, openeffect?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: we have now 100+ qml tests :)
<Cimi> Saviq, the application ones will be killed after MIR I think
<mzanetti> all green too
<Saviq> Cimi, there's a MP from paul
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, redone, rather
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: grand :-)
<tsdgeos> kgunn: Saviq: so what kind of review where you thinking for "review high-risk components (Carousel, ListViewWithPageHeader, FilterGrid, SortFilterProxyModel)" ?
<kgunn> Cimi: meant to say...welcome back to you too
<Cimi> kgunn, thanks :)
<kgunn> tsdgeos: not sure...that's was Saviq's
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I had just a close review of them in mind to see where we can improve, what's missing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's definitely tests missing for the SFPM
<kgunn> tsdgeos: didn't gunter take care of Carousel
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but LVWPH is a separate topic
<Saviq> kgunn, we had to revert
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so here's one ^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, finding out what's the crash
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and fixing / filing a bug with QT
<Cimi> Saviq, tile.qml?
<kgunn> tsdgeos: LVWPH is on greyback's todo list
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, sounds like a small candidate
<Cimi> Saviq, I can't see others :D
<tsdgeos> kgunn: Saviq: ok, i'll split it into two at least giving LVWPH to greyback
<Saviq> Cimi, we have a coverage review planned for Monday
<Cimi> good
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/revert_3276/+merge/157366
<kgunn> tsdgeos: yeah...LVWPH is there already in the Dash bp
<Saviq> Cimi, hope to come up from there with a list of testing-todo
<kgunn> tsdgeos: feel free to modify/split out the SFPM, filtergrid & Carousel
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep, send it my way. The Usability stuff has finished up this afternoon, so I'm slowly getting back into it
<kgunn> greyback: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-dash
<kgunn> its actually in that one ^
<greyback> kgunn: ok, I'll move my postponed tasks to the month6 milestone and work on them
<greyback> s/move/copy/
<kgunn> greyback: cool...btw, thanks for the extra effort on usability
<greyback> kgunn: move or copy actually?
<kgunn> greyback: we're going with move
<kgunn> greyback: each one has a vice & virtue in the tool
<greyback> kgunn: yeah was pretty tight deadline :)
<greyback> kgunn: move it is
<kgunn> greyback: and there is no canonical convention...which i find strange :)
<greyback> kgunn: convention....canonical... *confused*
<kgunn> :))
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any opinion on the TO_GPOINTER thing of https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity/cpp-warnings/+merge/157010 ?
<tsdgeos> oh my
<tsdgeos> me and gerry clashed on blueprint edition :D
<greyback> oO
<tsdgeos> you undid what i did
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we gotta do what we gotta do
<greyback> oh you're kidding
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> your last diff is
<tsdgeos> - [aacid] review high-risk components (Carousel, FilterGrid, SortFilterProxyModel): TODO
<tsdgeos> - [gerboland] review high-risk components (ListViewWithPageHeader): TODO
<tsdgeos> + [aacid] review high-risk components (Carousel, ListViewWithPageHeader, FilterGrid, SortFilterProxyModel): TODO
<tsdgeos> which is exactly the reverse of my change
 * tsdgeos edits again
<greyback> tsdgeos: that's appalling the tool lets that happen
<tsdgeos> it is
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> greyback, tsdgeos, yeah, been there, done that ;)
<seb128> Trevinho, any look getting that unity/nautilus test fixed?
<seb128> Trevinho, we would like to get unity landing today to fix the segfault on nautilus closing and we need tests to pass for that ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, sure... i've been busy until now to make the indicator branches to land, now they're going... So I've time for it :)
<Trevinho> seb128: also can we get a decision about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1152477 ? doc team gave the +1... It would be nice to have and really it has low impact
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1152477 in Unity "[UIFe] Window list in right click context menu should indicate the focused window" [Medium,In progress]
<Trevinho> seb128: I've asked on #ubuntu-release, but I got nothing
<seb128> Trevinho, you got +1 from the documentation team, let me check with the release guys, should be fine
<seb128> oh, andyrock just asked there
<seb128> I will make sure he gets a reply by doing direct ping on individuals if needed ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: nice
<dandrader> Saviq, should be good to go now: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_dashapp_dead_code/+merge/157153
<Saviq> dandrader, right
 * Saviq needs more threads
<dandrader> :)
<Saviq> dandrader, did you kick jenkins into trying again?
<dandrader> Saviq, I still didn't setup my VPN on raring
<Saviq> dandrader, k, I'll do that
<dandrader> Saviq, thanks!
<tsdgeos> argg
<tsdgeos> someone approved the thing that builds in a builddir and now run doesn't work
<nic-doffay> Just merged trunk with my branch and am getting this any ideas? https://pastebin.canonical.com/88536/
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Hi
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: an apt-get failure?
<nic-doffay> that's right.
<nic-doffay> Have one of the packages been removed?
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: what are you running?
<nic-doffay> quantal
<tsdgeos> i mean which command?
<nic-doffay> ./build -s
<Saviq> nic-doffay, remove unity-team/staging ppa
<nic-doffay> Thanks Saviq
<nic-doffay> Is a remove ok
<nic-doffay> or a total purge?
<Saviq> I think it was "decomissioned"
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you can't purge if there ppa isn't there I'm afraid
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: hello!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so just drop the .list file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and pray ;)
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: any ideas about the regression potentials?
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/follow_the_binary/+merge/157386 anyone?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nic-doffay: dednick: mzanetti: greyback: ↑↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on it
<nic-doffay> Will have a look now tsdgeos
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: I think the regression potential is very low.  Marco is also in agreement with this as he wrote the original code that has been in trunk for a while now.
<Trevinho> sil2100, ChrisTownsend: yes no regressions so far... One possible regression is launching unity from terminal or killing it before starting it again and could cause undecorated-windows when they were maximized
<Trevinho> sil2100, ChrisTownsend but it's very remote and only when hacking with it
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend, Trevinho: ok!
<nic-doffay> Saviq, out of interest why was Staging killed?
<dednick> tsdgeos: ? why is it in builddir? shouldnt follow CMAKE_INSTALL_DATADIR?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, dunno
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: about that one additional fix related to webapps - is it fixed properly in raring already?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but we got rid of staging PPAs all over
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Yes, it is.  I put it in some time ago.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we're landing straight into distro
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and you can grab the debs from CI
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: need to re-read the bug description ;)
<tsdgeos> dednick: it's where the ./build script now puts it, Jussi changed it there and whoever did the review forgot the run script
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Heh, no worries
<dednick> tsdgeos: ah. got latest just before that change.
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Do you have any ideas when the next Unity SRUs should land for 12.04 and 12.10?
<kgunn> nic-doffay: Saviq ...just fyi, Pete Woods will be doing the greeter backend
<nic-doffay> Ok kgunn . I'm assuming we'll hear more about this in the meeting on Monday?
<kgunn> nic-doffay: i'd think so...just letting you know
<Saviq> kgunn, k, we'll need to define the shell-facing API, even though it should be relatively simple
<kgunn> Saviq: ok, maybe we should use a unit test to help define that :)
<Saviq> kgunn, ;D
<Saviq> anyone else in #gnome@gimpnet? ;)
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: not yet, but we'll try to push them out in the nearest time, as soon as possible
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: I'll get back to you once we have it planned out
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Yes, please let me know.  Thanks!
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: I noticed that jenkins had some problems with https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/unity/fix_1070715-6.0/+merge/155479 <- could you check the last jenkins error message?
<sil2100> Since it seems it's failing somewhere around test_switcher_model.cpp
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Yeah, I fixed that and pushed the change to the MP branch.
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: The MP just needs re-approved.
<nic-doffay> Looks like I did a bad merge somewhere along the line, getting this compilation issue: https://pastebin.canonical.com/88548/
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: thanks! Re-approving
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Thanks!
<Trevinho> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/autopilot-nautilus-unregister/+merge/157409 (and maybe sil2100)?
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<tsdgeos> tedg: see nic-doffay's log ↑↑↑
<nic-doffay> I think I've found it.
<nic-doffay> Just waiting for the compile.
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just went through the FIXMEs, grand work
<tsdgeos> :-)
<kgunn> dednick: btw, which fixme did you happen to nail ?
<kgunn> suppose i could look at mp's...
<kgunn> nvmd...got it
<dednick> kgunn: ok. was just about to paste :)
<seb128> sil2100, mterry: any opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/autopilot-nautilus-unregister/+merge/157409
<seb128> Trevinho, why can't you use the register_known_application()?
<mterry> seb128, looking
<seb128> mterry, it's to fix http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/unity.tests.launcher.test_icon_behavior/LauncherIconsTests/test_trash_open_does_not_prevent_nautilus_to_run_Single_Monitor_/
<Trevinho> seb128: since we need to unregister it at the end of the test, I'd prerfer not to duplicate the efforts and adding an utility function
<Trevinho> that does registration and unregistration
<mterry> seb128, seems reasonable
<mterry> a little special casy for 2 uses
<seb128> I don't have a strong opinion, it seems a bit weird to special case nautilus
<mterry> but may be useful more often in future
<mterry> seb128, you think maybe have the util function take a parameter?
<seb128> mterry, if that applies to other apps, yes
<seb128> Trevinho, what is special about nautilus?
<mterry> Trevinho, do you ever use other apps?
<Trevinho> mterry, seb128: I've to write other tests for nautilus, and that will happen...
<seb128> is that likely to be useful in other cases?
<Trevinho> seb128: nautilus is the file-manager, is not just an app :)
<seb128> ok, fair enough
<Trevinho> seb128: also it's better not to rewrite the same strings twice or more...
<seb128> Trevinho, mterry: that's good enough for me, I'm flagging it approved, thanks ;-)
<bschaefer> :(, sorry, when I had made that fix earlier all seemed well!
<Trevinho> nice ;)
<didrocks> bschaefer: you meant *those* fixes :-)
<didrocks> hey bschaefer!
<seb128> bschaefer, hey, which one, the dash closing one or the test one? ;-)
<bschaefer> didrocks, well it fixed 1 test, and made 3 more :), but yeaah
<seb128> bschaefer, we had to revert 2 commits of yours today
<bschaefer> geez what?
<didrocks> bschaefer: and made 200+ failures :p
 * bschaefer goes into the corner
<seb128> bschaefer, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/3277 as well
<didrocks> bschaefer: more seriously, when you add tests and modify the behavior, please rerun at least the autopilot area you touched ;)
<bschaefer> seb128, dang...i was fixing up a different branch, there. Thanks for getting on it quickly though!
<Trevinho> didrocks: that's something very invasive, you know, right? :)
<bschaefer> didrocks, yeah, i try to but sometimes I don't have an hour of downtime :(
<Trevinho> at least, without having another machine just for AP
<didrocks> Trevinho: guest session :)
<didrocks> bschaefer: yeah, but the consequence is that we lost several hours today
<seb128> bschaefer, yw, sorry about the reverts, but we are trying to land an unity update to fix the "segfaults when closing nautilus" issue that is in raring atm, so we tried to get tests to turn green before european eod
<bschaefer> didrocks, very true, shortcuts are never good, sorry!
<didrocks> bschaefer: so no blame, just being a little bit more careful in the future :)
<bschaefer> yeah :)
<didrocks> bschaefer: so, the upload will close your bugs though
<didrocks> bschaefer: we'll need to reopen them
<bschaefer> seb128, no worries! The seg fault is waay more important
<didrocks> to not loose tracks
 * bschaefer goes to reopen bugs
<didrocks> bschaefer: it's not uploaded yet!
<didrocks> bschaefer: the tests are still running after the second revert ;)
<bschaefer> didrocks, o well, ill keep an eye on when it goes through then :)
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho: you got your UIFe acked
<didrocks> bschaefer: ok, let's both keep an eye on it in case we missed it :)
<andyrock> seb128, thanks :)
<bschaefer> didrocks, sounds good :)
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, thanks I was just reading it
<Trevinho> seb128: it wasn't "mine", a community guy did it, but I do care about contributions! :)
<seb128> ;-)
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, no win on that compile issue btw
<nic-doffay> My cmake diff is minor too: https://pastebin.canonical.com/88553/
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: you have hud twice in there?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, doh!
<nic-doffay> Do I?
<nic-doffay> Just noticed it!
<nic-doffay> That's weird though, I removed it and tried compiling again to no avail (the most recent attempt)
<nic-doffay> Let me double check again...
<sil2100> bschaefer: hi!
<sil2100> You saw my revert, right?
<bschaefer> sil2100, yup! Sorry about all the problems!
<sil2100> bschaefer: no problem ;) Just hope you don't mind we so quickly reverted it, but it seemed as the fastest way ;)
<sil2100> bschaefer: good luck on finding the root cause!
<sil2100> Have a nice weekend guys!
<bschaefer> sil2100, o no that was the best way atm, cause if what I did caused ~200 problems...yeeah
<bschaefer> dang
<mzanetti> Saviq: u around?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<greyback> nice weekend folks!
<mzanetti> greyback: have fun!
<greyback> mzanetti: you too
<mzanetti> Saviq: some good and some bad news for you
<Saviq> greyback, cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, just for me?
<mzanetti> Saviq: good ones first: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/
<mzanetti> we have now stats included for C++ code
<mzanetti> Saviq: the bad news is that "make sometests" still stops as soon as the first test fails
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm because it's a target, and if anything for a target fails the target fails...
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> googling didn't give a quick solution for this
<mzanetti> maybe our cmake master renato has a clue
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it'd be best if we could have multiple test targets, right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... each test a single target and then call "make alltests" ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, that would mean alltests is a target...
<Saviq> mzanetti, so still fail == stop
<mzanetti> right...
<Saviq> mzanetti, but with add_test() it's not like that
<Saviq> mzanetti, the quickest I can think of is having a -DCMAKE_WHATEVER_VAR
<Saviq> mzanetti, and add_test() based on that var
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, let's talk with some CMake gurus next week
<mzanetti> ok
<kgunn> mzanetti: is what you guys are talking about why the test report doesn't look correct?
<mzanetti> kgunn: yeah... as soon as one test fails, execution stops
<kgunn> have a good weekend
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, the difference between the testing framework in CMake and generic targets
<Saviq> kgunn, is that if any of the dependencies of a target fails, it stops
<Saviq> kgunn, which is not the case for tests
<kgunn> Saviq: totally...should be isolated
<Saviq> kgunn, but we need different test suites, so we can't just add everything as a test, 'cause it will fail in jenkins
<Saviq> during package building
<Saviq> we'll sort it out :)
<kgunn> Saviq: thanks...it did solve that mystery for me, .e.g why
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah
<kgunn> the test report looked wrong
<Saviq> kgunn, have a nice weekend, talk to you Mondat
<Saviq> Monday, even
<kgunn> you too!
<mzanetti> yay! coverage is climbing :)
<nic-doffay> Looks like that's a day for me. Have a good weekend all.
<mzanetti> Saviq: so I don't feel useless today, here's a MP before I'm off for the weekend: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/more-stats/+merge/157441
<Saviq> bschaefer, hey, you need to make sure to look through pending merges
<Saviq> bschaefer, https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity/phablet-unity-api-merge-1/+merge/156746
<Saviq> bschaefer, that fixes the warnings you posted a branch for (and then some)
<bschaefer> Saviq, right, that would be a good idea
<Saviq> actually not that branch...
<bschaefer> Saviq, let me reject those branchs that are dups
<bschaefer> Saviq, sometimes those larger branchs are hard to go through quickly, I try to keep mine small...
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah, we're kind of in a transition phase
<Saviq> so we'll have some big diffs coming
<Saviq> this one https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity/fix-c-linkage-1163719/+merge/156751
 * bregma thinks big diffs are a negative contribution to overall code quality
<bschaefer> Saviq, cool, im actually just kind of trying to wrap my head around the new code base, and qml :)
<bschaefer> Saviq, o nice
<Saviq> bregma, +1
<bregma> bschaefer, how big was that 100-scopes MP?
<bschaefer> bregma, ugg...50,000 lines
<bschaefer> Saviq, yeah, nice! Hes is a bit more clear on whats being assigned as well :)
<Saviq> bschaefer, that particular MP should be smaller - it should have a prerequisite
<Saviq> but I'm not sure now whether it's safe to make the other one a prereq, will pick that up with the author next week
<bschaefer> Saviq, oo, forgetting to that can increase the diff a bit :)
<Saviq> bschaefer, it's not even about forgetting, people are still learning the ways :)
<bschaefer> Saviq, that as well! There always seems to be a bunch to learn :)
<bschaefer> Saviq, also, that gtest/gmock linked was much simpler! I might go changed unity...
<Saviq> bschaefer, about that
 * bschaefer is also unsure what the goal was with gtest/gmock with the phablet
<Saviq> bschaefer, couldn't you just use ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/gtest to build it in wherever we actually build the code in?
<Saviq> bschaefer, right now there's barely any c++ code in lp:unity/phablet
<Saviq> bschaefer, but that's going to change
<bschaefer> Saviq, right, im also pretty new to cmake as well :)
<bschaefer> Saviq, I saw some changes land that build things in builddir now which is nicer then what I had
<Saviq> bschaefer, we're going to keep all the API implementations in lp:unity-to-be
<Saviq> (not literally)
<bschaefer> :), the libunity stuff?
<Saviq> yeah, the new libunity
 * bschaefer has a lot to learn about the current stack
<Saviq> to avoid breakage / incompatibility / desynchronization
<bschaefer> yeah, sounds good. That might be a better place for the gtest stuff as well
<Saviq> which we've had too many  in the past
<bschaefer> is that what you were talking about with the new c++ stuff landing? Or different c++ stuff?
<Saviq> bschaefer, about gtest... so yeah, actually we have an
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity/phablet-unity-api-merge-tests/+merge/157326
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah the shell will become just a part of the project
<Saviq> bschaefer, those big dumps are gearing towards that happening
<bschaefer> Saviq, well sweet, i can reject my gtest branch as well :), michi is getting  a lot of good stuff ready :)
 * Saviq tries if adding the prerequisite will work
<bschaefer> Saviq, cool, lots of things happening :), I just started looking at the code yesterday soo im still picking up where things are...
<bschaefer> Saviq, is there a current bug tracker for the phablet? Cause unity/phablet had like 4 bugs in it
<Saviq> bschaefer, the public tracker is under lp:touch-preview-images
<Saviq> for now
<bschaefer> Saviq, cool, and looking through the other merges, my only MP left that I don't think anyone has done is this:
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/open-effect-type-error-null-fix/+merge/157218
<Saviq> bschaefer, approved, thanks
<Saviq> afk
<bschaefer> Saviq, cool, thanks!
<bschaefer> c ya
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-06
<Siekacz> after latest revision build doesn't build anything
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-07
<slangasek> hi, is there anyone around who can explain to me how I should be preparing merges for compiz (or point me to documentation)?  I prepared a branch which bzr unhelpfully auto-proposed to the wrong branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/compiz/lp.763148/+merge/157534); but I'm not sure which branch I should even be basing off of
<slangasek> looks as though lp:compiz/0.9.9 has been recently updated, perhaps that's what I should be targeting?
<smspillaz> slangasek: around ?
<slangasek> smspillaz: ish :)
<smspillaz> slangasek: coolio. Yeah, as stated in my comments you'll need to target lp:compiz (lp:~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.10)
<slangasek> smspillaz: is that not where the resubmit went?
<smspillaz> might be, I haven't had a chance to check mails recently
<slangasek> seems to be targeted right to me in the resubmit
<slangasek> ok
<smspillaz> ah, looks like it has
<smspillaz> slangasek: to be honest, I think the method name thing is not really a big deal, so I'll give it a thumbs up for now
<slangasek> cool
<smspillaz> slangasek: considering the fact that I'll need to probably remove MockScreenSizeChangeObject entirely and replace it with something better
<slangasek> right :)
<smspillaz> yeah, the code is a mess
<smspillaz> mea culpa
<smspillaz> slangasek: for the record, once we get your changes merged, I plan on splitting up the giant "ScreenSizeChange" test into multiple tests each with one assert only
<smspillaz> and then probably moving test-related data into the fixtures etc
<slangasek> sounds fine to me
<smspillaz> I'll sub you on the review once I get on to it
<slangasek> ok
<smspillaz> just need to finish the first draft of this essay
<slangasek> :-)
<popey> smspillaz: any idea what may be causing bug 1162093
<ubot5> bug 1162093 in Unity "Unity broken after latest update; compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in getCompPluginVTable20090315_unityshell()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162093
<popey> (or additional info needed?)
<smspillaz> ABI bump somewhere
<popey> ahh
<smspillaz> though I don't think anything broke the ABI anywhere
<smspillaz> let me check
<smspillaz> popey: btw, it could also *not* be an ABI bump, but a missing symbol
<popey> i have a dupe of that bug which has apport stuff attached
<smspillaz> in fact, it probably is
<smspillaz> run compiz --replace --debug ccp &
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1165412
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1165412 not found
<smspillaz> popey: only thing I can think of is this one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.10/revision/3639, though I'm pretty sure a revision went into unity not too long ago to remove any reference to the deprecated API
<popey> smspillaz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686051
<smspillaz> cheers
<smspillaz> popey: okay, so not a compiz bug :)
<smspillaz> compiz (core) - Debug: dlopen failed: /usr/lib/libunity-core-6.0.so.5: undefined symbol: unity_protocol_music_preview_pause_uri
<popey> \o/
<popey> Off the hook this time Spillaz!
<smspillaz> we really need to fix the crash that obfuscates these missing symbol errors
<smspillaz> ...
<smspillaz> every time I look at bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/ I get really depressed
<smspillaz> popey: okay, so something totally unrelated
<smspillaz> popey: there is this really weird thing I noticed the other day, and I have no idea why it happens
<smspillaz> popey: but say if you have compiz loaded with just "move" "resize" "composite" "opengl" "decor"
<smspillaz> if you use compizconfig to only enable those plugins with the gsettings backend
<smspillaz> window movement is like noticably more jittery than it is with the ini backend
<smspillaz> its /really/ weird
<smspillaz> completely same settings on both
<smspillaz> I have no idea why that happens
<popey> that makes no sense
<smspillaz> I know right?
<smspillaz> we don't even touch gsettings at runtime
<smspillaz> (unless we're reading from a gsettings key)
<smspillaz> however, we cache all that stuff inside of compiz until it changes
<smspillaz> popey: I was wondering, if you have the time, can you maybe confirm this? I have the feeling that my mind is playing tricks on me
<smspillaz> ... or now that I've told you your mind will play tricks too ..
<smspillaz> ..... maybe do a double blind test with someone else
<popey> sure
<popey> can you ping me a mail with the steps I need to do and I'll certainly try it on my nvidia and intel boxes
<smspillaz> there needs to be a way to set breakpoints in gdb for like "break whenever we go inside libgio"
<smspillaz> sure
<popey> back to gnome shell till this is fixed for me ☹
<slangasek> smspillaz: so do you know what the process would be for getting these changes cherry-picked to 0.9.9 for raring?
<popey> slangasek: bergma would be the person whose list you need to add it to I believe.
<slangasek> popey: no such nick / launchpad account?
<popey> slangasek: typo, sorry, https://launchpad.net/~bregma
<slangasek> bregma: ping
<slangasek> popey: ok :)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-31
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ping
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: seen http://paste.ubuntu.com/7183774/ ?
<Mirv> Saviq: FYI I gave a silo for greeter split back, now that we're in _much_ better situation silo wise (lots of landings on Friday). tried a build, merge conflict.
<Saviq> Mirv, ok thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll be trying right edge again, we're sorted with everything there, are we?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, I'd say so
<mzanetti> dednick: hey
<dednick> mzanetti: yo
<mzanetti> dednick: for some reason, the "Unlock SIM" doesn't appear any more on my phone
<mzanetti> did there anything change lately?
<dednick> mzanetti: the menu item?
<mzanetti> yeah
<dednick> mzanetti: i havent changed anything lately.
<dednick> mzanetti: i'll check it out
<mzanetti> hmm... ok... then I'll check with ofono.
<mzanetti> just thought that this might be gone in favor of popping it up automatically
<dednick> mzanetti: nothing changed in indicator-network in the last few months, so not sure. should still be there.
<dednick> mzanetti: you sure you still have a pin on your sim? :)
<dednick> mzanetti: just thought i'd ask the question before diving into it
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah.. I am
<mzanetti> dednick: but let me make sure its not ofono first.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: o/
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that's new to me
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwphnoprocessevents/+merge/213306 ? it's for the ocassional random crash we get in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1297240
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297240 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QQuickWindowPrivate::polishItems()" [High,In progress]
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: happens in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1542/testReport/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/VisualQueueTest__test_VisualSnapDecisionsQueue/
<tsdgeos> with my branch changing nothing related to that test
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1542/consoleFull for the log
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'll look into that today
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, thx
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7183924/
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah... ofono seems to work still: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7183940
<mzanetti> dednick: but no Unlock SIM entry since yesterday morning. I've rebooted a 100 times to get back my phone. no avail.
<mzanetti> dednick: weird thing is, I didn't do an upgrade in the last days even
<mzanetti> but I'm sure it was working last week. I think I used it last on Thursday
<mzanetti> dednick: let me know if I can help you to debug it. the phone is still in that state
<dednick> mzanetti: ok, i'll take a look. dont think i have a pin on my sim anymore though :(
<mzanetti> dednick: you should be able to enable it with dbus calls
<dednick> mzanetti: oh yeah...
<dednick> ... would probably help to have a sim card in my phone as well..
<dednick> sigh
<mhr3> Saviq, can i get ack on https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/expose-attributes/+merge/212213 ?
<dednick> mzanetti: give me a few hours; I went into the office this morning not realising there wasn't any power. Just about to head home. So i'll test it out there where i have a spare sim
<Saviq> mhr3, you might, let me see quickly
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah, sure. no rush. I'll keep my phone broken :)
<dednick> mzanetti: thanks :)
<Saviq> mhr3, you got «"background": null», other's don't have space after colon
<Saviq> mhr3, you didn't limit it to 3 attributes did you?
<mhr3> Saviq, right
<mhr3> do you want me to?
<mhr3> Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> mhr3, k
 * mzanetti likes how searching for "a" brings up Xbmcremote in the apps scope :D
<Saviq> mhr3, test the limiting?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you doing https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/zoomImage/+merge/207941 ?
<mhr3> Saviq, you're demanding :P
<mhr3> Saviq, pushed
<Cimi> tsdgeos, my comments are still valid no
<Cimi> ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which ones?
<tsdgeos> he rewrote the thing, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, when I have a sidestage open and go to the dash via ubuntu button or long left swipe, I get a black side stage, that one would be good to fix
<mzanetti> Saviq: strange. quite sure that was working. ok. will look into it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, sorry was upgrading
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'd like to see tested fixed values
<Cimi> tsdgeos, like, pinching 100 px results in 1.1 (example) scaling
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you comment in there again so paulliu knows it still needs fixing?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, also, I'm not convinced of this
<Cimi> tsdgeos, for of lne 334 of the diff
<Cimi> *line
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think this should be reviewed by daniel
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, ask him then :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I asked paul to talk with daniel
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'll ask daniel directly
<tsdgeos> Cimi: :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, which ap failure do you mean on the lvwph thing?
<Saviq> latest result only mentions a qmluitest failure
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I have a potential fix for the issue you reported... but it doesn't fail on my machine so I've to first test-run it against jenkins
<mzanetti> Saviq: upstart integration tests
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: good
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, to verify that's fixing the jenkins issue
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/3774/?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah right. I didn't refresh the site with the latest posts from jenkins. seems gone indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, that looks flaky, 2 subsequent runs don't show these fails
<Saviq> mzanetti, push-ups?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, it's all just guess-work... another odd thing is that all of a sudden I get these tons of QWARNings which I never got before
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: on it...
<mzanetti> done
<Saviq> mzanetti, ap results look good, though, doing test plan now, only issue would be the black side stage then
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. I'm confident for the test plan. Mirco and Gerry walked through it a couple of times already
<mzanetti> just flashing the tablet to investigate in the black side stage
<MacSlow> is the s-jenkins site responsive for anybody?
 * mzanetti tries
<MacSlow> it works... but... doh... it's slow
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah... the initial page with all the jobs is. the rest works fine
<mzanetti> just try to avoid it
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> by using the on-hover menus
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm... the main stage gets confused sometimes, too :/
 * Saviq tries to find steps
<Saviq> aand crash
<Saviq> and no .crash file... hum
<Saviq> wth
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm is it expected that you don't get a right-edge hint with only one app open?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. have been talking with design about this. There are still a bit unsure what to do in this case.
<mzanetti> Saviq: discussions are between: hint, open spread nevertheless or open spread with this app and the dash
<mzanetti> Saviq: we agreed to wait on a final decision
<Saviq> +1
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed a fix for the black side stage
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok cool, kicking a rebuild
<mzanetti> +1
<Saviq> mzanetti, it seems more fragile when apps fail to start than what we have now... like unity8 exits (but does not crash ¿?) when it's trying to get a screenshot of a non-existing app, any idea about that?
<mzanetti> humm... that's news too. I had tons of not starting apps.
 * mzanetti tries to reproduce
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know an app that's reliably failing to start right now?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. got one. its not crashing here.
<mzanetti> it shows the empty screenshot but still running
<Saviq> mzanetti, try left-swiping now
<Saviq> mzanetti, empty as in black?
<mzanetti> no, transparent
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, when the app is focused its black, yes.
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok yeah
 * mzanetti keeps on digging
<Saviq> mzanetti, long-left-swipe caused it to exit for me in that situation
<Saviq> mzanetti, on both manta and mako
<mzanetti> Saviq: should we be worried that lxc-android-config fails to dist-upgrade?
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope. just dist-upgraded to the ppa on a freshly fleshed phone. still not "exiting" on empty apps. no matter which gesture
<mzanetti> Saviq: altough there might be a difference in the "app not starting" thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, lxc is fine
<mzanetti> e.g. crashing at startup vs not launching anything all
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's because the file it wants to update is bind-mounted writable
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, I'll let you know if I can find some steps
<mzanetti> ok. espected something like that. just wanted to make sure we don't mess up
<mzanetti> expected, even
<mzanetti> lxc, that is ^
<Cimi> dednick, hey dude!
<dednick> Cimi: hey
<mhr3> dednick, crap, we need you here
<mhr3> dednick, can you come back?
<dednick> mhr3: heh. no chance :)
<mhr3> dednick, j/k :)
<Cimi> dednick, I think we should write that component for dealing with bindings!
<Cimi> dednick, I really need it for the wizard
<dednick> Cimi: why?
<dednick> Cimi: but yeah, should be dne
<Cimi> dednick, because they have same issue all around in system settings
<dednick> Cimi: i see. ok, well I'm busy with something at the moment, but I'll try take a look at it later today
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: do you still have your first proposed patch for the move/layoutChanged/modelReset issue around?
<tsdgeos> it should be in gerrit
<tsdgeos> let me see
<mzanetti> seing that sort() always calls layoutChanged (which does sound correct to me) I'm really not convinced the _q_layoutChanged() should call modelReset()
<mhr3> Saviq, also ack on https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/fix-1297246/+merge/212593 would be appreciated
<mzanetti> but rather the move operation should do something that makes it update properly
<mzanetti> which I assume was your first try too
<tsdgeos> ye
<tsdgeos> see https://codereview.qt-project.org/#patch,all_unified,67214,6
<tsdgeos> specially steveire's comment
<tsdgeos> "Not exactly. The view on *any* model (not specific to QSFPM) is supposed to re-query everything from the model when the layout changes. The number of items in the model, as well as their position might have changed."
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... I always thought layoutChanged would update everything except number of items
<mzanetti> which is what modelReset is for
<tsdgeos> don't ask me :D
<tsdgeos> as i said
<tsdgeos> i am not sure i really understand what's the difference between layoutChanged and resetModel
<mzanetti> well, after this change there isn't really a difference any more
<mzanetti> the one that was committed
<tsdgeos> i mean on the model level
<tsdgeos> not on the view level
<Saviq> mhr3, add http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7184458/ to tst_GenericScopeView.qml please?
<mhr3> Saviq, thx, pushed
<Saviq> mhr3, k
<Cimi> seb128, any update on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi/+merge/212675
<seb128> Cimi, no, I'm busy with other things atm, I don't really have time for the wizard, maybe try to catch mterry?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the fix seems to work... https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-jenkins-issue-with-visual-snap-decisions-queue-qml-test/+merge/213432
<paulliu> Cimi: you talked to Daniel already? I've talked to him last week. Seems ok.
<Cimi> paulliu, ok
<Cimi> paulliu, so only thing I'd do now is checking if the scaling works as expected
<Cimi> paulliu, by testing the actual scaling factor
<Cimi> paulliu, so instead testing if it scales up or down, test the exact scale
<paulliu> Cimi: I've added that already.
<paulliu> Cimi: The test.answer4 is the exact scaling factor
<Cimi> I didn't see it, sorry
<Cimi> paulliu, I don't think it's enough, we should test more values
<paulliu> Cimi: ok. Do you mean the image size or?
<Cimi> paulliu, testing more than 1 zoom action
<Cimi> maybe a long pinch, a small pinch, a pinch out...
<paulliu> Cimi: ok. got it.
<Cimi> at least this is IMHO
<Cimi> mzanetti, what would you test in a zoomable image component?
<Cimi> in reference of this https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/zoomImage/+merge/207941
 * mzanetti looks at the code
<mzanetti> Cimi: mousewheel, pinching, flickable's contentHeight/width after zooming to max/min
<Cimi> paulliu, ^
<mterry> kgunn, looks like silo 004 was needed for non split stuff?
<kgunn> mterry: ok, we can keep pestering for a silo throughout the day
<mzanetti> Cimi, paulliu: seems the MouseAray is supposed to NOT accept keypresses. Maybe place another one one behind it and make sure the first one is indeed click-through
<mzanetti> MouseArea
<kgunn> mterry: i imagine that's a weekend symptom....alot of stuff should land today and clear out the silos...i reckon
<mterry> kgunn, makes sense
 * mzanetti hopes to free silo 15 today :D
<paulliu> mzanetti: you mean put mousearea inside the PinchArea?
<mzanetti> paulliu: hmm... does the PinchArea "eat" mouse presses?
<mzanetti> paulliu: or better: Is the reason for the topmost MouseArea to forward events to the PinchArea only?
<paulliu> mzanetti: MouseArea eat TouchEvents.
<paulliu> mzanetti: yes..
<mzanetti> paulliu: ah ok. in that case, ignore the MouseArea comment and just make sure the PinchArea works
<paulliu> mzanetti: Actually there's some weirdness here. After an upgrade I found I have to move PinchArea in front of MouseArea. or things doesn't work.
<mzanetti> ok.. in which case I guess the event.accepted = false could go away
<paulliu> mzanetti: Flickable handles the mouse key presses by itself. So the images can move around.
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok. thanks. I'll add the tests you mentioned.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you're missing the checklist :D
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: why is the forceLayout needed?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, doh... right :)
<tsdgeos> i mean shouldn't the backend do that?
<mzanetti> paulliu: that's just what comes from the top of my head after giving it a quick look
<Saviq> mzanetti, we don't have the deps sorted out properly yet
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mzanetti> Saviq: which ones in particular?
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity8 does not depend on unity-application-impl, which it should (it only depends on -impl-2)
<Saviq> mzanetti, and unity-mir does not provide neither
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, you're the Qt-expert :) I just now it's also needed in the tst_Notifications.qml to make it work
<Saviq> mzanetti, results in unity8-fake-env being pulled on the device
<mzanetti> oh... I c
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: hmmmah, didn't realize this was Item forceRelayout, i thought it was a Notifications specific thing
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, besides... forceLayout() is a method of the ListView (thus part of the frontend/renderer) the backend could not (and should not) mess with that.
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity8-fake-env needs to Provides: unity-application-impl and unity-application-impl-2, too
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ok, i see we're using this already in one place so let's get it merged i guess
<mzanetti> Saviq: what's this? "Provides: qtubuntu-shell"
<mzanetti> found in unityfake-env
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's probably exactly that
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, also added the checklist.
<Saviq> mzanetti, needs to be dropped
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i'll force a rebuild, just to make sure it works again
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, don't
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I just did that...
<Saviq> mzanetti, from qtubuntu's Provides, too
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ah, cool
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/2679/
<Saviq> mzanetti, as it doesn't actually provide it any more
<mzanetti> yep
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: oki, will approve if that one suceeds then :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yeah... it should... I mean it already did just an hour ago... but better wait for the current build, just to be sure...
<tsdgeos> yep :)
<Saviq> didrocks, q: unity8-fake-env and libunity-mir1 will: Provides foo-impl, foo-impl-2; unity8 will Depends: libunity-mir1 | foo-impl, foo-impl-2; will libunity-mir1 be upgraded in favour of installing unity8-fake-env?
<Saviq> when upgrading unity8, that is?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, btw... that visual-snap-decision branch did pass before... I'm just puzzled it failed on that test after the merge to trunk.
<Saviq> mterry, hey, there's a conflict in split greeter again
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: things randomly are slower or not slower
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, probably... it's sad
<mterry> Saviq, will update
<Saviq> didrocks, mzanetti, also, I think we should add Breaks: lxc-android-config (<= blah), so that upgrade of unity8 will force upgrades of all the packages deprecated surfaceflinger support, wdyt?
 * mzanetti believes whatever didrocks will say :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's a bit convoluted here
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I think we should achieve a state where "apt-get install unity8" will result in effectively installing all the things from the PPA
<mzanetti> I agree, yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: does this look sane to you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7184799
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity8-private does not implement Unity.Application does it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, should be libunity-mir1?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, it's unity-fake-env & libunity-mir1
<Saviq> mzanetti, +         unity8-private | unity-application-impl,
<mzanetti> both provide Unity.Application
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, so that above is wrong
<mzanetti> ah... got it. true
<Saviq> mzanetti, the whole idea behind foo | foo-impl is for "foo" to be the default selection
<Saviq> mzanetti, so foo needs to provide foo-impl
<mzanetti> so should this just be application-impl or "libunity-mir1 | unity-application-impl" right?
<mzanetti> err, yes, the latter
<Saviq> mzanetti, it needs to be |, otherwise apt will not resolve
<Saviq> mzanetti, 'cause there can't be an only-virtual Depends
<mzanetti> ok. fixed
<mzanetti> and hopefully understood it a bit better
<mzanetti> thanks for all the patience.
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think qtubuntu needs Breaks: unity8 (<= $new_version)
<Saviq> mzanetti, as that's actually what happens - it doesn't install the Unity.Application plugin any more
 * Saviq needs to summarize this
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... where is that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, where is what?
<mzanetti> Saviq: re "http://paste.ubuntu.com/7184799"
<mzanetti> ah... wrong paste
<mzanetti> Saviq: now "I think qtubuntu needs Breaks: unity8 (<= $new_version)"
<MacSlow> mzanetti, tsdgeos: I've updated all related branches to "modal snap-decisions". Could you look over the three related MPs again when you have a free slot...   https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/210988 https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/212483 https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-api/expose-notification-data-roles-to-qml/+merge/212581
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not anywhere, I think it needs to be added
<mzanetti> meh... stupid me
<MacSlow> mzanetti, tsdgeos: btw... here's a video of that they are all about https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqqmPBa97U0
<Saviq> mzanetti, fwiw... Ubuntu.Application vs. unity-application-impl....
<Saviq> or is it Unity.Application already?
<mzanetti> yes, it is
<Saviq> ah U.A., ok
<Saviq> that's better
<mzanetti> Saviq: I changed that when introducing it in unity-api
<mzanetti> Saviq: thinking about it. does it really break unity8?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it does when you'd have mir disabled
<mzanetti> it just wouldn't install the SF support any more. but with Mir, unity still works
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but if you use sf, and upgrade qtubuntu, but don't upgrade unity8
<Saviq> mzanetti, broken
<mzanetti> but the package is still required (for Qt QPA). so not sure its really a good idea to add the Breaks
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will just ensure upgrading of unity8
<Saviq> mzanetti, nothing else
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> ok, adding it
<Saviq> mzanetti, as it will only break previous unity8 versions
<Saviq> mzanetti, I pushed a debian/changelog bump to unity8 right-edge-2
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, so Breaks: unity8 (<= 7.85)
<Saviq> but I'm analyzing the other things
<mzanetti> Saviq: <= 7.84, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, 7.84 is the current version
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah yeah
<mzanetti> yep, there's a =
<Saviq> < vs. <=
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need < 7.85 then I think
<mzanetti> Saviq: seeing other examples its either <= or <<
<Saviq> yes <<
<mzanetti> ok
<fginther> mterry, regarding the unity8 unlock script.  Is the unlock permanent (at least until unity8 is restarted) or can the screen lock back on it's own after a timeout?
<Cimi> dunno
<mterry> fginther, with this unlock script alone, the screen will timeout, but the jenkins scripts separately add a powerd block so it doesn't
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, libunity-mir1 shold be upgraded in favour of installating unity8-fake-env
<didrocks> (sorry, back from running, backlogging)
<didrocks> Saviq: so, both latest unity8 and lxc-android-config should be installed once we drop SF, right?
<didrocks> Saviq: or the new unity8 with the old lxc-android-config is fine?
<didrocks> (it seems it will be to me, no?)
<fginther> mterry, oh ok. that's the question I was trying to resolve with doanac and the use of system settle
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, lxc-android-config shouldn't break anything
<Saviq> didrocks, but then there's ubuntu-touch-session
<didrocks> ah, and this one needs to be upgraded in sync with unity8,
<didrocks> ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that last rebuild I triggered failed because of a defuct package-download... *sigh* just retriggered it.
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, I think so, otherwise people who ran sf before will still run sf, but there's no more ubuntuappmanager plugin
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, so I guess new touch-session breaks: unity8 (<< first-version-without-sf-support)
<Saviq> didrocks, qtubuntu also Breaks: ubuntu-touch-session (<< first-version-without-sf-support), right?
<Saviq> didrocks, since u-t-s might want to launch unity8 with sf support, but there's no application plugin for sf from qtubuntu any more?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, seems it's in that way
<Saviq> didrocks, and the last thing... lxc-android-config disables surfaceflinger unconditionally, so should Breaks: ubuntu-touch-session (<< foo), too?
 * Saviq summarizes
<didrocks> hum, unsure about lxc-android-config and u-t-s. isn't it u-t-s disabling surfaceflinger launched in the session?
<Saviq> didrocks, l-a-c is the one actually preventing the surfaceflinger service to start in the container
 * Saviq thinks http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7184985/
<didrocks> you didn't draw a map! :p
<Saviq> didrocks, I know, I should, tried to explain as best I understand it
<didrocks> heh, no worry
<didrocks> so, on the first 2 ones, ack, let me reread for lxc-android-config and u-t-s though
<didrocks> ah, so, it's not u-t-s starting surfaceflinger, but l-a-c
<Saviq> didrocks, stopping, rather than starting, but yeah
<Cimi> dednick, could you have a look at a branch and tell me what's wrong with it?
<didrocks> Saviq: ahhhh, got it
<didrocks> Saviq: so yeah, making sense
<dednick> Cimi: i can try
<dednick> but you'll need to give me a indication as to what i'm looking for
<Cimi> dednick, this one
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.privacy/+merge/213124
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, just reread and +1 on the plan
<Cimi> dednick, the settings are not in sync
<Cimi> dednick, when I set something in the wizard, it doesn't get updated in the system settings
<Cimi> dednick, but it works opposite way
<Cimi> code seems the same
<dednick> Cimi: checked: diagnosticsWidget.canReportCrashes
<dednick> binding is broken when checked changes in the DiagnosticsCheckEntry
<Cimi> dednick, but this changes back, no?
<dednick> Cimi: same as the slidermenu before
<dednick> need a serverValue kind of thing
<Cimi> mmm o
<mzanetti> dednick: jfi. entering the pin using qdbus still works. the phone gets signal afterwards
<dednick> mzanetti: i've just tested it with devel-proposed. seems fine on my phone :(
<mzanetti> dednick: hmm... strange... anything I could do to get you more information?
 * mzanetti reboots the phone
<mzanetti> dednick: nope. not here again after a reboot
<Saviq> mzanetti, please bump ubuntu-touch-session to 0.107, and add the Breaks as described in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7184985/
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. hang on. just trying again
<Saviq> mzanetti, where $first-without-sf-support is 0.107
<dednick> mzanetti: can you check with indicator-network version you have?
<mzanetti> dednick: 0.5.1+14.04.20140318-0ubuntu1
<dednick> mzanetti: libqmenumodel0 as well please?
<mzanetti> dednick: 0.2.7+14.04.20140305-0ubuntu1
<Cimi> dednick, where was your branch with the server value? I cannot remmber
<dednick> Cimi: MenuItemFactory
<Saviq> mterry, shall I kick the split greeter silo yet?
<dednick> mzanetti: hmm.. all same as me. very strange
<mterry> Saviq, yeah OK!  I think there are some newer Mir branches we might want.  Let me check
<Saviq> mterry, btw, it's silo 002 now
<dednick> mzanetti: can you run up the indicators-client app on the phone and send me a screenshot of the network page?
<mterry> Saviq, k
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, please look through the list of MPs if we want anything new, or drop anything
<mterry> Saviq, lp:~andreas-pokorny/mir/no-initial-display-configuration-sent-to-hosting-server and lp:~alan-griffiths/mir/another-Surface-bites-the-dust (which is already in mir/devel, so I guess you don't need it?)
<mterry> tedg, what's the story with landing indicator-sound again?  Is there a silo in queue?
<Saviq> mterry, anpok's one was already in the list, so we only need that, all in all?
<tedg> mterry, Was waiting on beta freeze and then thostr to be off vacation, asked about getting a silo about 10 minutes ago :-)
<Saviq> mterry, anything else we could drop? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7185109/
<mterry> tedg, awesome  :)
<mterry> tedg, with the volume schema branch too!  ;)
<tedg> mterry, Yup, it's on the sheet.
<mterry> Saviq, I think that's everything
<Saviq> mterry, ok, kicking mir to start with
<mterry> tedg, ah yes, we talked about that last week
<anpok> Saviq: the one from alan fixes some issue that crept up with osk
<Cimi> mterry, could you review my wifi branch?
<Saviq> anpok, kthx
<mterry> Cimi, OK, will look today
<Saviq> mzanetti, please ping when we're ready to kick the right edge silo again
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. doing now. was eating.
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok nw
<mzanetti> Saviq: just realized that we have a hard dep on libunity-mir1 already
<mzanetti> Saviq: I supposed that one should go in favor of the | app-impl
<mzanetti> or is there anything else in there we hard-depend on?
<Saviq> mzanetti, we dlopen the actual lib, not just the plugin
<mzanetti> ok.
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it's good for it to be logically there
<Saviq> mzanetti, especially since foo | bar could arguably be fulfilled by bar, at which point foo wouldn't be pulled in
<mzanetti> yep, in that case it is. doesn't make it easier to understand by reading th depends, but its the most correct thing, I agree
<Saviq> scratch that, we're actually linking against libunity-mir, not dlopen'ing it
<Saviq> mzanetti, which means yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, drop it
<Saviq> mzanetti, only leave the | unity-application-impl-1 one, the hard one will get there from shlibs anyway
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> just wanted to say that it is needed still
<mzanetti> but yep, didn't think about shlibs
<Saviq> mzanetti, noticed «qgetenv("QT_QPA_PLATFORM") == "ubuntu"»
<Saviq> mzanetti, can begone, too
<mzanetti> oh dear... I'm afraid I opnened another can :D
<Saviq> I think that's the last one :D
<Saviq> or well, maybe it could stay still
<Saviq> mzanetti, leave it
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, so we can still run under surfaceflinger in fullscreen with the fake app
<Saviq> mzanetti, since we're not dropping the surfaceflinger QPA (yet)
<mzanetti> ah right. true
<mzanetti> makes sense
<mzanetti> not saying that I want to change it, but looks intersting too:
<mzanetti> Replaces: unity-mir,
<mzanetti> Conflicts: unity-mir,
<mzanetti> Provides: unity-mir,
<Saviq> there's no such package :)
<mzanetti> lol
<Saviq> mzanetti, where did you find that?
<mzanetti> libunity-mir1
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity-mir debian/control?
<mzanetti> yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, leave it
<Saviq> mzanetti, does not hurt, we'll drop it sometime
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> mterry, only mir needs to be built before the rest, right? so after mir completes, I can kick the rest?
<mterry> Saviq, should be
<Saviq> mterry, kk
<mzanetti> Saviq: all branches pushed
<mzanetti> triggering rebuild
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> let's see if that will be the last one :D
 * mzanetti hopes :D
<elopio> hello people. Can I get a review here? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/search_updated/+merge/213155
<elopio> tsdgeos: you reviewed the original branch, so...
 * tsdgeos is sprinting
<tsdgeos> let me run a bit faster
<tsdgeos> :D
<Cimi> dednick, still no luck http://paste.ubuntu.com/7185444/
<dednick> Cimi: does the maybeUpdate code get executed?
<dednick> Cimi: oh, it was removed..
<dednick> Cimi: are you sure that canReportCrashes is changing?
<Cimi> dednick, unless it's bugged...
<dednick> Cimi: perhaps you should check :)
<Cimi> dednick, dunno how
<dednick> Cimi: eh?
<Cimi> printing it
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> dednick, indeed doesn't seem to change
<dednick> Cimi: wel...
<Cimi> dednick, it's not my code :P
<Cimi> dednick, someone reviewed and approved that :P
<Cimi> dednick, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/security-privacy/diagnostics/diagnostics.cpp
<Cimi> dednick, maybe the signal update is not emitted?
<Cimi> dednick, or is just emitted for one single ownwer?
<Cimi> wondering if it's emitted or not
 * Cimi rebuilds
<dednick> Cimi: no idea. code looks like it should be
<Saviq> mzanetti, ubuntu-touch-session still at v0.106, we need to bump it to 0.107
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me bumped
<mzanetti> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> hmm we still can upgrade unity8 separately, 'cause of unity8-fake-env already being there I think...
<Saviq> damn what pulled that thing in...
<Saviq> mzanetti, humpf, unity8-private has "provides: unity-application-2"
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's wrong, it doesn't provide it
<Saviq> mzanetti, fixed
<Saviq> mterry, looks like there are some build failures https://launchpadlibrarian.net/171368822/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.unity-system-compositor_0.0.2%2B14.04.20140331.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mterry> Saviq, looking
<Saviq> mterry, also weird - https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-002/+sourcepub/4056446/+listing-archive-extra
<mterry> Presumably the ftbfs is due to mir changes
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> mterry, tries to pull old libplatform-api1-dev for some reason...
<mterry> Saviq, what am I looking at with that listing-archive-extra link
<mterry> oh the ftbfs
<Saviq> mterry, yup
<mterry> Saviq, that could be due to synchronization issues -- probably should build platform-api before unity-mir then
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, might not have gotten ready yet
<Saviq> mterry, probably kicked the build too early for those two
<mterry> I didn't realize they needed to be in sequence either
<mterry> Er, I mean not sequence.  But standard settling differences between any / all packages
<kgunn> mterry:  i unity-mir does need to build after platform-api
<mterry> kgunn, k
<kgunn> mterry: uh-oh...is that just an api break on mir tho ?
<mterry> kgunn, well, we are testing with mir/devel so probably.  That breaks all the time, eh?
<kgunn> mterry: well it can for ABI...but API shouldn't without warning and is much more rare
<mterry> kgunn, well not in my experience, but probably because I'm always prodding the edges of the API in USC
<kgunn> mterry: if you need any help updating....ping kdub, i know he and duflu have been tinkering with compositor/render classes....
<kgunn> looks like you got hit with that....
<mterry> kgunn, this seems to be scene / surface reorganization
<mterry> I will poke if I need help, but it might be easy change
<kgunn> oh..you're right, just saw surface ranker
<kgunn> which would be alan_g
<kdub> yeah, we've been remodeling around the scene
<kgunn> greyback: ^ you might potentially be effected ?
<kgunn> (maybe less so with qtsg)
<greyback> kgunn: I believe alan_g|EOD has a branch for unity-mir to update it for mir API changes
<kgunn> mterry: guess alan_g doesn't like you as much as gerry :)
<mterry> :)
<mterry> Well, I think his reorganization fixed an issue split was seeing.  So I'll survive
<kgunn> josharenson: yo, how's the plodding along for glmark2
<josharenson> kgunn: it was working great on Friday, and not at all today. I have some theories, and I'm working on it.. I also wrote some simple unit-test for mir just to familiarize myself
<kgunn> josharenson: great
<tedg> Updated my phone and now it's not showing anything graphical on boot.
<tedg> Unity is sucking CPU.
<tedg> Not sure what's up.
<tedg> Looks like it's just looping with this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7186210/
<tedg> Installed libunity-core-6.0-9 and that fixed it.
<kgunn> josharenson: hey, so from earlier...when you said "it was working" before it didn't :)
<kgunn> did you mean that glmark2 was actually running as part of the ci ?
<josharenson> kgunn: yeah I build from source and it works now
<josharenson> kgunn: no I just meant the gles2-mir version wasn't working
<kgunn> mmm
<kgunn> ok
<josharenson> kgunn: built from source _and_ installed the deb.. I think the deb may have been trying to run all tests (ie: x11)
<josharenson> kgunn: currently trying to duplicate the jenkins build process locally, as closely as practical so I don't have to keep pushing branches (just for now while I learn)
<kgunn> josharenson: cool
<greyback> bregma: ping
<bregma> greyback, pong
<greyback> bregma: hey, a while back I recall Qt was compiled using GL when GLES was needed - was there a workaround to select GLES instead of GL? Or is it fixed build-time?
<greyback> I'm getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7187111/
<greyback> oh hang on, GLES is being used...
<bregma> I split qtubuntu into a -desktop build that is compile-time GL and a -android build that is compile-time GLES
<bregma> that problem looks like the more recent QT5.2-on-EGL problem
<greyback> oh joy
<greyback> any bug or anything reported for that?
<bregma> greyback, not upstream, I wasn;t sure if the problem was in qtubuntu not getting a context correctky or Qt itself not handling an EGL context that supports both GL and GLES
<bregma> need an EGL expert to decide that
<greyback> bregma: ok. You've put me on an attack path anyway, thank you
<bregma> the root of the problem is that Qt5.2 will compile the shaders for GL only if the QPA supports _only_ GL, and not, say, the default
<bregma> it's using an enum when a bitmask may be more appropriate
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-01
<davidcalle> Saviq, hi
<davidcalle> Saviq: nevermind, found what I was looking for :)
<davidcalle> (Still hi, though ;-) )
<Saviq> davidcalle, o/
<Saviq> mhr3, bug #1300649
<ubot5> bug 1300649 in unity (Ubuntu) "Schemas should not come with the library package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300649
<mzanetti> Saviq: hi.
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey
<mzanetti> Saviq: anything left to fix for silo 15?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I just kicked the touch session to build v0.107
<mzanetti> ah ok, cool
<Saviq> mzanetti, but also am thinking that we should Breaks: in unity8, not sure what, yet :)
<Saviq> but ubuntu-touch-session sounds like a good candidate
<mzanetti> hmm... thinking...
 * greyback has his pom-poms at this side, is ready to dance the "right-edge landed" dance
<mzanetti> haha :D
<mzanetti> yeah man... I'm in
<Saviq> otherwise we can upgrade unity8 itself, which will mean e.g. surfaceflinger starting if lxc-android-config isn't upgraded, but unity8 is incompatible with the old app manager, even if it's installed
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑ unity8 Breaks: ubuntu-touch-session (<< $new) do you think?
<Saviq> and why the heck is unity8-fake-env on the image!!??
<Saviq> I can purge it straight after flashing, so why is it there?
<mzanetti> Saviq: the dist-upgrade pulls it in still?
<mzanetti> Saviq: unity8-autopilot perhaps?
<mzanetti> now that we have emulators for others in there (not sure if someone uses them yet) it might be pulled by someone, and in turn would pull fake-env
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I would say unity8-autopilot
<didrocks> Saviq: and if you re not comptible with the old app manager, +1 on the breaks
<Saviq> didrocks, but we don't install unity8-autopilot
<mzanetti> hmm...
<Saviq> didrocks, the only rdep of unity8-fake-env on device is unity8, and it's not a direct one, only through the virtual (old) qtubuntu-shell
<sil2100> Saviq: hello! So, we still see some unity8 crashes on the previous image (#270) - could you guys take a look and see if the crash file is big enough now to retrace it?
<sil2100> Saviq: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/270:20140331.1:20140331/7488/unity8/ <- for instance here
<Saviq> sil2100, we never said they're fixed yet ;)
<Saviq> bug #1297350
<ubot5> bug 1256360 in Mir "duplicate for #1297350 unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures() from mir::scene::GLPixelBuffer::~GLPixelBuffer() from mir::scene::ThreadedSnapshotStrategy::~ThreadedSnapshotStrategy()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256360
<sil2100> Saviq: so, it's basically only a crash on stop? I was away yesterday so I probably missed something ;)
<sil2100> But it's a really old bug it seems
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, it's only on exit indeed
<Saviq> sil2100, would still be good to fix, though
<Saviq> hmm
<Saviq> A version (7.84+14.04.20140327.1-0ubuntu2) is available at the destination archive for that component but is not in the destination branch which is still at 7.85-0ubuntu1. You need to ensure that your version contains the fix in the destination or you can force rebuild to bypass the check.
<Saviq> ah it's didrocks's direct upload, /me forces for now
<sil2100> Yeah, you can force or simply cherry-pick the changelog to your merges
<Saviq> didrocks, unless you have the MP almost ready?
<didrocks> Saviq: I have it, but the meeting overruns
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, I'll wait a bit
 * Saviq no gets it :|
<didrocks> Saviq: should be in your way in 5 minutes, once we wrap up :p
<didrocks> (blame dave :p)
<Saviq> ah crap
<Saviq> mzanetti, pull from ~unity-team/ubuntu-touch-session/drop-sf-support please into your branch and push again
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me forgot I dropped that branch
<Saviq> and that's why we don't have the session 0.107 yet
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity8/get-needed-dep/+merge/213619
<didrocks> phew, done :p
<didrocks> let me check for unity8-fake-env
<didrocks> $ reverse-depends unity8-fake-env
<didrocks> Reverse-Depends
<didrocks> ===============
<didrocks> * unity8 [amd64 armhf i386]
<didrocks>          unity8-fake-env | qtubuntu-shell,
<didrocks> qtubuntu-shell is installed on the iso?
<didrocks> (it's a provided package)
<Cimi> seb128, !!!
<seb128> Cimi, ?
<Cimi> seb128, :P
<Cimi> seb128, was calling you here with saviq
<seb128> what?
<Cimi> seb128, unfortunately I'm not sure diagnostics works
<Cimi> seb128, I set up a 'watch qdbus --system com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences /com/ubuntu/WhoopsiePreferences org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.GetAll com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreference'
<Cimi> seb128, and system settings seems only to change ReportCrashes
<Cimi> not AutomaticallyReportCrashes
<seb128> can you mention it on a channel where Laney and ev are?
<seb128> like #ubuntu-devel
<Cimi> sure
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<Saviq> didrocks, can you please fill the checklist in description of https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity8/get-needed-dep/+merge/213619
<didrocks> Saviq: done
<didrocks> Saviq: well, actually… there is an UI change (from blackscreen to "getting unity8" :p)
<Saviq> didrocks, subscribe a designer, then!
<didrocks> hehe :)
<Saviq> xnox, hey, we just tried x-building unity-scopes-api and found that capnp is completely not multi-arch (e.g. libs are not installed in m-a dirs, capnpc tool depends on libs of the same arch), what do we do in a case like this?
<Saviq> it's synced from debian directly, too, AFAICT
<Saviq> or maybe not, we have a -0ubuntu1 there
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey, about this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new_tabbar/+merge/210453
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: is this still valid with new-scopes?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes
<tsdgeos> it needs the sdk change to land
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> so still needs to wait a bit
<tsdgeos> yes
<xnox> Saviq: all untilities should typically be M-A:foreign, let me fix that one.
<Saviq> didrocks, unity8 links to libunity-mir1, shouldn't shlibs:Depends result in a dependency for a particular version of unity-mir?
<Saviq> didrocks, or does a Depends: libunity-mir1 | foo override that?
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, good question, not sure if shlibs is that smarts
<Saviq> didrocks, I thought without .symbols files it would depend on direct version...
<didrocks> Saviq: it would be (>= …)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> override_dh_makeshlibs:
<didrocks>     dh_makeshlibs -Nunity8-private -Nunity8-fake-env
<Saviq> didrocks, you did that :)
<Saviq> didrocks, but anyway it's unity8 itself that's linking, not unity8-private
<didrocks> Saviq: ah ok, so yeah, it should pick it, I think removing the dep and doing a build would be a way to see if shlibs is so smart to ignore in that case
 * Saviq thinks it's the direct dep on libunity-mir1 that's causing that :|
<didrocks> Saviq: want me to try or you have a build ready off-hand?
<Saviq> didrocks, I will
<Saviq> looks like we should split the plugin out of libunity-mir1...
<mzanetti> Saviq: Unity.Application?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> uh... why is that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, see up, looks like shlibs:Depends isn't smart enough to add the >= to that dependency from linking
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmmm... I see... so you want me to split it out now?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, I think I'm at the point where I say "fuck it"
<Saviq> it's all gonna get upgraded together anyway
 * mzanetti is happy Saviq joined "the point" :D
 * Saviq just does the last tests then
<mzanetti> yeah. while I agree in other scenarios it would be problematic indeed, in this particular case I don't think its worth the troubles to make it 100% correct
<mzanetti> as noone will just upgrade unity8 on his phone
<xnox> Saviq: so i have fixed up capnp, as long as it is used as generated and /normal/ cmake cross-compiler is used to compile the generated code.
<Saviq> xnox, awesome, thanks!
<Saviq> ok wrong, we're *not* linking to libunity-mir1
<mzanetti> someone has got a minute? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-make-trySomething-qt-5.2/+merge/213639
<Saviq> mzanetti, good catch, thought it would've been a bit more complex
<xnox> Saviq: fixed capnp is in the release pocket now.
<mterry> Saviq, can you retry unity8 in silo 002?  I think it got stuck on libunity-dev any/all nonsense
<Saviq> mterry, been trying since the morning...
<Saviq> mterry, but it should in theory work now, so kicking a build now...
<mterry> Saviq, OK thanks
<Saviq> mterry, actually it's still running, should be uploaded sooon
<mterry> oh huh, the +packages page doesn't appear to be running
<mzanetti> Saviq: unfortunately its not the end of the story. some rare cases still exist when it wants to call QTest::TestLogger and asserts on that. will hunt that down too
<Saviq> mterry, ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, okies
<mterry> Saviq, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-002/+packages doesn't make it look like unity8 is building
<Saviq> mterry, it's not, the packages are still being prepared in the train
<mterry> Saviq, and then get binary copied there?
<Saviq> mterry, no, source
<mterry> Saviq, huh OK
<Saviq> standard dput upload
<Saviq> mterry, refresh, everything's building now
<mterry> Saviq, sweet
<Cimi> mterry, shall I install the utils plugin in ubuntu.systemsettings.wizard.utils?
<mterry> Cimi, feels better to me yeah
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> mterry, done
<Cimi> mterry, I thought the notifications appeared at first boot
<mzanetti> paulliu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<Cimi> mterry, you're right
<Cimi> MacSlow, what starts the notification service?
<MacSlow> Cimi, within unity8?
<MacSlow> Cimi, the shell itself... via a plugin (that's where the daemon lives)
<Cimi> mterry, how can we tweak the wizard to make it run them?
<mzanetti> @unity: standup
<mterry> Cimi, well aren't we eventually going to have built-in-prompts for that in the list?
<Cimi> mterry, not now
<mterry> Cimi, maybe that's the next thing to work on then before enabling wifi for real
<tedg> mterry, Could you look at silo 4 to make sure that works for you as well?
<mterry> tedg, OK give me a sec
<tedg> mterry, NP, I'm just setting it up, just wanted to get on your TODO list.
<elopio> waiting for a small review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/search_updated/+merge/213155
<Cimi> elopio, mterry I missed you two guys, you can text me your update and I'll add it
<mterry> Cimi, oh just MIR work, updating split branches for mir/devel, and reviewing your branch
<elopio> Cimi: working on a UX test for installing a click app through the scope.
<Cimi> mterry, I don't think it's possible now
<Cimi> mterry, for the way the authentication works
<Cimi> mterry, so what we want it snap decisions to appear
<mterry> Cimi, well...  we could import the same plugin from unity8
<Cimi> for snap decisions?
<mterry> Cimi, the Notifications plugin.  We might need to point to its private import dir
<mterry> Cimi, yeh
<Cimi> mterry, ok then
<Cimi> mterry, if Saviq is fine
<Cimi> he's actually not at the pc right now, so we can make decisions :D
<Cimi> \o/
<mterry> Cimi, I'm not sure how tied into unity8 that plugin is.  maybe it's not standalone, maybe it is
<tedg> Cimi, If that's all it takes, steal his computer ;-)
<Cimi> tedg, good you are here :D
<Cimi> tedg, is the location service actually working?
<tedg> Cimi, I think it only works with GPS straight up, so like 15 min to lock.
<tedg> Cimi, Though charles or tvoss may know more than me.
<tsdgeos> have any of you guys used qtcreator profiler?
<tsdgeos> is it really reliable in what it returns?
 * tedg is using Stallboard, his new favorite app, to test indicator-sound
<Cimi> tedg, does the indicator actually do something?
<Cimi> location
<Cimi> tedg, its always off for me
<Cimi> I can turn it on
<Cimi> but after a while is off again
<tedg> Cimi, Not sure, I know there are a few MRs waiting on that.
<Cimi> mterry, so we can use it if we want, just need to update the import path
<mterry> Cimi, sounds good
<tsdgeos> hate how easy is to make qml crash http://paste.ubuntu.com/7190231/ :/
<mzanetti> hmm... I still get this with the latest image "Unable to connect to Upstart: Empty address ''"
<tedg> mterry, So I'm happy with silo4, when you're happy feel free to mark it as tested.
<mterry> tedg, I'll ping ya yeah.  Not sure I have access to mark it as tested?
<mterry> tedg, you want me to test with my split stuff in touch I assume?
<tedg> mterry, Yes, if you don't I can, just trying to remove sync points :-)
<Saviq> mzanetti, unset UPSTART_SESSION
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's fixed in the right edge silo
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's something wrong on flo still... launch battery settings from the indicator
<Saviq> the app is positioned like it'd be in the side stage...
<mzanetti> ah... sounds like greyback's fix ^
 * Saviq wants
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, I mean he fixed that for the phone. sounds like it's either not fixing it good enough for flo or breaking it there.
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, if you can check... long-swiping from left is really slow here
<mzanetti> I'll check
<Saviq> mzanetti, on mako
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: regarding the exposure of the NotificationModel's Role-enums... do they not also need to be added to lp:unity-api/include/unity/shell/notifications/Enums.h ?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: no
<Saviq> mzanetti, it was temporary, fine now (the slowness)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, so the flo issue, is the fix you mentioned merged already or?
 * Saviq purges ppa
<mzanetti> Saviq: no. we're on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, that seems to be the last issue then
<Saviq> LET'S FUCKIN' LAND IT
<mzanetti> ack, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, when launching an app, I can see the previous one until the new one starts drawing, that expected?
<Saviq> mzanetti, seems to be a regression from trunk :|
<mzanetti> Saviq: that is a timer which displays a "splash" image as we don't have any means of knowing when an app painted
<mzanetti> I tried to find a good compromise between not showing it too long and too short
<mzanetti> do you see them really often?
<Saviq> mzanetti, every time, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, launch an app, go to dash, launch another app
<Saviq> mzanetti, I see 2s white, 2s old app, new app
<mzanetti> oh... but it shouldn't happen that the app takes 4s to start
<mzanetti> which usually doesn't happen here
<Saviq> mzanetti, and we can't show the white all the time can we?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it takes 5s to launch dialer on Albert's phone...
<mzanetti> dafuq...
<Saviq> i.e. trunk
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's the usual AFAICT
<Saviq> mzanetti, and still I don't see the old app behind it
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... I'll try to improve it
<Saviq> mzanetti, all apps take that long to launch here on mako, landing 15 or not...
<mzanetti> dialer just started in 3 secs here. but anyways. I agree trunk handles the situation a bit better
<Saviq> mterry, finally got papi and usc to build, should get into the ppa soon
<Wellark> umm..
<Wellark> anyone seen this?
<Wellark> FAIL!  : TimeFormatterTest::testFormatStrF() Compared values are not the same Actual   (formatter.timeString())             : 01-04-2014 11:57 Expected (time.toString("dd-MM-yyyy hh:mmAP")): 01-04-2014 11:57IP. Loc: [/home/antti/branches/unity8/build-area/unity8-7.84+14.04.20140327.1/tests/plugins/Utils/timeformattertest.cpp(62)]
<Wellark> what is that IP..
<Wellark> seems my irc client broke the formatting
<Wellark> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7191617/
<Wellark> filed this.
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1301038
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1301038 in Unity 8 "TimeFormatterTest does not set environment properly." [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> Wellark, read CODING
<Saviq> Wellark, there were *some* reasons for not forcing a default locale, not sure which atm...
<Wellark> Saviq: well, unit tests should not "expect" anything from the environment. If they require C locale then that should be set as part of the test setup :)
<Wellark> also, if the TimeFormatter is locale aware then I would expect it to have tests for explicitly testing that our custom formatter returns correct results for all of our most important locales
<Wellark> chinese come to mind..
<Wellark> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_languages_by_number_of_native_speakers
<Wellark> the top two seem quite good test cases
<Wellark> for anything locale aware components
<Wellark> Saviq: and given this: http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/press-releases/canonical-announces-first-partners-to-ship-ubuntu-phones-around-the-globe/
<Wellark> I would say testing with Mandarin and Spanish would be even more relevant than English ;)
<Wellark> Saviq: anyway. feel free to mark the bug "Wontfix"
<Wug> I don't suppose anyone can tell me how I'm supposed to detect minimize events when using unity as a window manager?
<Wug> unity masks the iconify event somehow
<Wug> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/998073
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 998073 in Unity "unity hides minimize event from application" [Low,Triaged]
<Wug> how do I get around this
<RAOF> Wug: What do you want to do with the minimise event?
<Wug> RAOF: minimize a slave window
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-02
<Wug> RAOF: nothing more to say?
<RAOF> Wug: No, sorry. Although I suspect it's by design that you don't get an iconify event.
<Wug> that is patently absurd
<Wug> I hope, for unity's sake, that you're wrong
<RAOF> Well, your window doesn't actually get unmapped or anything.
<Wellark> Saviq: you remember me asking about the errors in unity8 log at runtime?
<Wellark> this should fix at least couple of them
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~kaijanmaki/qmenumodel/unitymenumodel_setname-allow-empty-string/+merge/213768
<Wellark> :)
<Wellark> "GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **" always looks so nice
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: what's up with the failing tests at https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/210988 ? are they related to that code?
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> is it me or we don't build anymore?
<mzanetti> Saviq: did it land yet?
<tsdgeos> doesn't look like
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's in proposed as of 4 hours ago, but apparently thumbnailer didn't get FFe
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's in the hands of the archive admins now
<tsdgeos> yeah no build
<mzanetti> how is the thumbnailer related?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: unity8?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, was in the same silo,
<tsdgeos> this train thing is not that nice when people forget about your stop
<Saviq> fixing a unity8 crash
<tsdgeos> ↑ worst analogy ever :D
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why would we not build? like trunk?
<tsdgeos> because someone changed something and forgot about us i guess
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, trunk
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just built --clean, works?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> can do it again
<tsdgeos> but just did it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I mean it does here
<Saviq> work
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how many silos/ppas do you have
<Saviq> tsdgeos, none
<tsdgeos> and when's the last time you dist-upgraded?
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7193392/ is what i get
<tsdgeos> let me cleanbbuild again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you have a unity8/unity-mir mismatch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, apt-cache policy libunity-mir-dev?
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7193395/
<tsdgeos> looks good to me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, unity-mir got through from proposed apparently
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but unity8 did not, yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it's not in trunk
<tsdgeos> \o/ for the train
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> i thought it was there to fix specifically stuff like this
<tsdgeos> maybe i misunderstood its purpose
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, just means we fucked our deps
<Saviq> to some extent
<Saviq> anyway, it'll sort out soon
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: btw where're you?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, recovering
<tsdgeos> i don't think you can say where're :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: stop working late!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 3am isn't late
<Saviq> but yeah, will be there soon-ish
<tsdgeos> ok, stop working early!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :D
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: what's up with the failing tests at https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/210988 ? are they related to that code?
<Cimi> Saviq, still those notifications don't appear after adding those files from unity8, can you repeat me the required bits for this to work?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I thought my last commit to that fixed it... which was just to make jenkins happy anyway.
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm... and the needed unity-notification branch is also not merged yet... damn it
<Saviq> MacSlow, can you help Cimi with bringing notifications over to the welcome wizard (it's working pre-greeter even, so it needs to handle them itself)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the need for the data-RolesEnum to be coming from unity-api now bombed on the whole modal-snap-decision feature...
<Saviq> Cimi, I'll be in the office in an hour or so if you don't get it by then
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, now that you're off the hook, I'd like you to look into one, hopefully relatively small, thing
<MacSlow> Saviq, "just one more thing..." ok *sigh* I'll try my best
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... which is?
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you start an app outside of upstart, closing it in the shell doesn't SIGTERM/SIGKILL it
<mzanetti> ah yeah. annoys me like hell all the time. will have a look
<MacSlow> Cimi, so what do you need in the welcome-wizard
<MacSlow> ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool, zbenjamin (#sdk) will be happy
<Saviq> biab
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, so regarding that unity8 branch for modal snap-decision... it needs lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions to be in place too... but that is blocked on the new need to expose the enum Roles via lp:unity-api now... which I cannot figure out how to make work... it works with just the initial branch of mine.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i see, do you need help on that enum exposing?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I've added it all to the MP-desciption of lp:~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions and lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: MacSlow I guess all that's missing is the include path for unity-api/notifications in unity-notifications
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, well I have it working with lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions ... but I've been trying to figure out how to make it work from lp:unity-api ... and just don't have a clue
<mzanetti> and then obviously inlcude ModelInterface.h
<mzanetti> and use the enum as "ModelInterface::SomeType"
<MacSlow> Cimi, ?
 * mzanetti reboot
<MacSlow> Saviq, what's the requirement... I remember Cimi asking me about the notification-daemon yesterday... but that's about it.
<MacSlow> mzanetti, but won't that collide with the defines of unity-notifiations itself?
<tsdgeos> ahhhh it's not that it doesn't build
<tsdgeos> it's that i can't run it either
<tsdgeos> :'(
<Cimi> MacSlow, was having a cofffee
<Cimi> MacSlow, I have wifi listview
<MacSlow> mzanetti, so I need to remove the enums from unity-notifications and just use the ones from unity-api?!
<Cimi> MacSlow, when I tap on a wifi access point, notification should appear
<MacSlow> Cimi, and you trigger it and it does not appear.... or you don't know how to trigger it?
<Cimi> MacSlow, notificaton does not appear
<Cimi> MacSlow, which bits do I need?
<MacSlow> Cimi, can I see the branch/code?
<Cimi> MacSlow, yup
<Cimi> lp:~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi
<Cimi> MacSlow, wizard/qml/Pages/20-wifi.qml
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, with lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions and lp:~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions it does and the test passes... it's/jenkins just missing the unity-notification bits... which are delayed because of the new requirement to be all in unity-api now... which I was stupid enough to agree with... not knowing what's involved... teaches me to say "yes" in the future :/
<MacSlow> Cimi, btw... you can't trigger notifications from qml
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ok, i see
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: so basically it needs the pre-requisite, makes sense :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, well *sigh*
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: is it a double dependency?
<tsdgeos> i.e. do both branches have to go in at the same time?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, it's a new dependecy that came in from the side after the MP :)
<tsdgeos> or can the unity-notifications go in first and then the unity8?
<Cimi> MacSlow, but they appear if I run the wizard from within unity
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, unity-notifications could/should go in first... but now there's the unity-api bit put even before that
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: can you maybe put the unity8 as "work in progress" until it's ready to decrease the "needs to be reviewed" branches a bit
<tsdgeos> ?
<MacSlow> Cimi, oh... you having your own model there... hm...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> tx :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is there any silo i can use so i can continue to do some work?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yes. you need to delete the enum definition from unity-notifications
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: in what sense?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: in the sense that i can compile unity8 :D
<MacSlow> mzanetti, so after that's in place I have to jugle three branches just for notifications... and tow of them are on the api-team's side?!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: or maybe i just need the right-edge branch manually merged in my stuff
<tsdgeos> ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: still not exactly sure what you mean. but the right edge stuff is in silo15
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: /me tries to reproduce your issue
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/7193392/
<mzanetti> ah, there it is :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: just dist-upgrade and see the pain
<tsdgeos> i'm wondering what to do to make the pain go away
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you need libunity-api-dev from silo 15
<MacSlow> Cimi, I just need to wrap my head around this...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: or copy Application*h from here into your /usr/include/unity/...
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/new-screenshot-and-focusing-api/+merge/199810
 * mzanetti isn't really sure why unity-api is realeased already
<tsdgeos> headache
<mzanetti> stupid me... those are the ones that _are_ already released
<mzanetti> so yes, you need to unity8's right-edge-2 branch merged into yours
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> let's see if that helps
<MacSlow> Cimi, so you using the backend in your wizard... but where's the frontend?
<Cimi> MacSlow, frontend?
<MacSlow> Cimi, unity8 displays them because it has the frontend/listview displaying what's in the model
<MacSlow> Cimi, that's probably why you only see the notifications if you're running the wizard from unity8
<MacSlow> Cimi, backend (unity-notifiations... the model... Notifications{...}) frontend (the ListView in unity8)
<MacSlow> Cimi, see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/qml/Notifications/Notifications.qml
<MacSlow> Cimi, that's the frontend doing the display/rendering of the notifications in the queue (the model)
<Cimi> MacSlow, I have this no?
<MacSlow> Cimi, I've to look again at thw wirzard code... one sec
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, it runs now, get lots of "Need to use QMirServerApplication" though
<Cimi> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi/view/head:/wizard/qml/Pages/20-wifi.qml
<Cimi> MacSlow, line 52
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... you running on the phone?
<tsdgeos> nope
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: haven't seen this warning before
<tsdgeos> and the thing crashes now :/
<mzanetti> meh
<tsdgeos> this is all very confusing
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> yeah it is.
<MacSlow> Cimi, sorry... that's ok
<MacSlow> Cimi, btw... any reason you didn't move the states over from Shell.qml too?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: even worse. I can't link it here for some undefined  stuff in QQml
<MacSlow> Cimi, is the wizard not meant to adapt to rotation?
<Cimi> MacSlow, nope
<Cimi> MacSlow, wizard is for phone I think
<MacSlow> Cimi, ok
<tsdgeos> what is this?¿?¿ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7193522/
<Cimi> MacSlow, but i can copy the states as well
<Cimi> MacSlow, in case we want it on the tablet
<Cimi> MacSlow, first I want the notification to appear :D
<MacSlow> Cimi, well they are meant to keeping stuff tidy in landscape-mode on thetablet
<MacSlow> Cimi, sure... :)
<MacSlow> Cimi, I need to run the code myself... just looking over it I can't see any issue atm
<Cimi> MacSlow, good luck :D
<Cimi> MacSlow, if you want to run it on the phone, takes time
<MacSlow> Cimi, well I don't know how else I could help...
<MacSlow> Cimi, I'm trying...
<Cimi> MacSlow, I thought a quick look was enough to spot issues
<Cimi> MacSlow, I can send you a package
<MacSlow> Cimi, certainly not
<MacSlow> Cimi, ehm... move the Notifications{} at the end... or set it z-order to be higher than every other item
<MacSlow> Cimi, maybe it's just that it's covered by some other element/item
<MacSlow> Cimi, that's the only other thing I can think of atm
<MacSlow> Cimi, I think that atm Notifications is fully coverd by "content" which is also anchors.fill parent and comes _after_ Notifications {}
<Cimi> MacSlow, ok
<Cimi> MacSlow, sounds likely
<MacSlow> Cimi, just make sure Notifications is _after_ Item with id "content"
<MacSlow> Cimi, that should be enough
<Cimi> MacSlow, also, adding import "../Notifications" should help :D
<MacSlow> Cimi, oh... so you didn't get an error before?
<Cimi> weirdly enough
<Cimi> MacSlow, also missing inputfilterarea :'(
<Cimi> MacSlow, might do it by hand maybe
<MacSlow> Cimi, I did see that in your code
<MacSlow> Cimi, or do you mean the import for this?
<Cimi> MacSlow, I cannot import it
<Cimi> I don't think I think
<Cimi> let's see
<MacSlow> Cimi, skip it for the moment and at least check if you can see the notifications showing up
<MacSlow> Cimi, one step at a time
<Cimi> MacSlow, nope
<Cimi> MacSlow, not showing up
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: seems everything that only links QQuick fails for not linking QQml any more. did you have that issue too?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: nope
<Saviq> mzanetti, migrated!
<mzanetti> ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, right edge is done
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> \o/
<mzanetti> *\o/*
<Saviq> DONE
<Saviq> now, tablet right edge ;P
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> well, now I see how to get the surfaces properly
<didrocks> image kicked with it :)
<mzanetti> and get away with that screenshotting stuff
<Cimi> yay!
<Cimi> mzanetti, amazing work with the right edge
<Cimi> mzanetti, so smooth
<mzanetti> Cimi: thanks
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> didrocks, 3 Qs after this fight, yesterday cyphermox asked me to rebuild the whole silo and retest, is that common practice? fwiw, no "extra" commits would get merged if they were not in the silo, right?
<tsdgeos> ok builds now
<tsdgeos> still doesn't run :/
<tsdgeos> well, runs and immediately shutsdown
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, no extra commits would get merged. I'm unsure why he asked you to rebuild everything, he didn't tell you why?
 * mzanetti still can't build for the linker issues
<Saviq> didrocks, I think he thought any new commits would get merged (there weren't any), but also he uploaded a seed change
 * MacSlow tries to build wizard.wifi
<Saviq> didrocks, 2: suddenly the build job complained about changelogs having trusty instead of UNRELEASED in bumps, where they built from the same branches before?
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, I'm puzzled and not sure what this was all about
<didrocks> (on 1)
<Saviq> didrocks, I think it was just "to be safe", this was a big landing after all
<didrocks> Saviq: do you have links to the job?
<Saviq> didrocks, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com//job/landing-015-1-build/build?delay=0sec see the three failed ones
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it crashes in v4 here on run :S
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well... it desn't even link it here
<tsdgeos> i'm not sure what i prefer more :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7193617
<didrocks> Saviq: argh, I would need the "debug" version of it
<didrocks> you didn't run with debug, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, no
<didrocks> so that I can see the resulting changelog
<tsdgeos> that's really weird
<Saviq> didrocks, I *think* the difference could be that that was a full run with ignore_step
<didrocks> let me look at the branch
<didrocks> not that I think of
<Saviq> didrocks, and the others were direct rebuilds of particular packages
<tsdgeos> Saviq: valgrind points to unity-notif http://paste.ubuntu.com/7193620/
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ↑ any idea?
<Saviq> huh
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, so that's intended
<didrocks> bhttps://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/powerd/drop_support_sf/+merge/213340
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/powerd/drop_support_sf/+merge/213340
<didrocks> see the change
<didrocks> it touches debian/changelog
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, no
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, I understand
<didrocks> but it's "released"
 * tsdgeos digs more
<didrocks> so what cu2d would do without this check is:
<didrocks> create an additional entry on top of it
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, never seen any issue like that
<didrocks> with only: "  *"
<didrocks> as there was nothing to put in
<mzanetti> greyback: its *\o/* time
<didrocks> rsalveti: FYI, when you change the changelog yourself and not backport a change from distro, you need to keep it UNRELEASED. (otherwise, it's leading to an empty changelog and this is now safeguarded due to complains from the release time)
<didrocks> Saviq: so your question is "why now" :p
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> Saviq: basically, the release team complained again a lot on Monday
<didrocks> (another upload with "* " and nothing)
<didrocks> so I added the check and deployed yesterday
<greyback> mzanetti: wooo!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: shall i be getting all these warnings? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7193638/
<Saviq> didrocks, right, understood :)
<didrocks> Saviq: the error messsage helped to understand the issue?
<didrocks> Saviq: again, I'm happy for any rephrasing :p
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, I fixed it straight away
<didrocks> great ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, just was surprised that it broke suddenly
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... don't think so
<Saviq> didrocks, but, it'd be nice if those sanity checks were ran asap
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: not possible before generating the finale changelog
<didrocks> unfortunately
<didrocks> which is after the chroot
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: there *must* be something wrong with Qqml
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: now I have this: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlplugindump: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Quick.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZN3QV47Managed4callEPS0_PNS_8CallDataE
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: brrr
<Saviq> didrocks, especially with the move to prodstack... it was an hour of failing packages
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: are you using any ppa or something?
<tsdgeos> maybe the old 52 beta ppa?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I continue pushing on that…
<tsdgeos> or some silo that may be playing with you
<didrocks> and ev as well
<Saviq> didrocks, maybe you could upload one by one?
<mzanetti> hmm... I dropped the ppa. but maybe still packages around... let me check
<didrocks> Saviq: I did that before
<didrocks> Saviq: until yesterday
<didrocks> and got complains to upload only parts
<Saviq> didrocks, again, thought that something changed...
<didrocks> and that was confusing
<mzanetti> is there an apt-command to list all the packages on the system that cannot be found in a ppa?
<didrocks> so now, I'm doing once they are all generated
<Saviq> didrocks, well, ok "by design" :|
<didrocks> which was ok, before prodstack
<didrocks> Saviq: by redesign on complains yeah :p
<Saviq> mzanetti, "cannot"?
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> like, if I still have packages installed from a ppa that's not enabled any more
<MacSlow> crap... it need to reflash my phone...
<didrocks> Saviq: actually
<didrocks> Saviq: let me check the code and maybe give you a trick :p
<didrocks> one sec
<Saviq> mzanetti, aptitude should show you packages that are "deprecated" or "local"
<didrocks> Saviq: no, no easy trick, I protect that as well
<Saviq> didrocks, so, question no. 3
<didrocks> yep :)
<Saviq> didrocks, say you put libfoo-dev and bar (Depends: libfoo-dev) in a silo
<MacSlow> Cimi, I could compile the wizard.wifi on my desktop... how  do I run it?
<Saviq> didrocks, libfoo gets migrated, but bar is stuck in proposed
<Cimi> MacSlow, on the desktop?
<Cimi> MacSlow, debuild
<Cimi> MacSlow, wizard/test.sh
<didrocks> yeah
<MacSlow> Cimi, it'll take some time before I can use it on my phone... flashing it as it was still using a defunct 004 silo-ppa
<Saviq> didrocks, now you dist-upgrade, get a new libfoo-dev, but can't build bar, because the dep moved
<didrocks> Saviq: you mean, can't build old bar?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> so, it's an API breakage?
<Saviq> didrocks, 'cause "new" bar is only in the silo
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> you need to breaks: older-version of foo
<didrocks> or use that virtual package trick
<Saviq> that we had
<Saviq> but libfoo still moves
<Saviq> to release pocket
<didrocks> it's an issue in britney then
<Saviq> as nothing prevents it from going there
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> foo breaks old bar?
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, that'd probably work
<didrocks> so new foo shouldn't migrate without old bar
<didrocks> Saviq: I think an intermediate step would be to have britney to undestand the grouping from CI Train
<Saviq> mhm
<didrocks> but the idea was rejected by the release team who don't want to special case for it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you know why it seems that we're not using unity8's application manager and instead we're using the unity-mir one when running on the desktop?
<Saviq> didrocks, could we maybe have ro access to branches in silos?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no. that shouldn't happen
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it is happening :D
<tsdgeos> i'm getting lots of
<tsdgeos> Need to use QMirServerApplication
<tsdgeos> and
<didrocks> Saviq: that's part of what I asked. I even don't have it anymore since we moved to prodstack
<mzanetti> yeah... you shouldn't even have unity-mir installed on your machine...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7193672/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: instead unity-fake-env should provide Unity.Application
<didrocks> Saviq: so yeah, the CI team will develop a charm to proxy those through apache
<didrocks> Saviq: it was a requirement for the move, but then, I got to dropped it :(
<Cimi> this osk works 0 times out of 4
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so... I just removed *all* of my Qt5 packages and then did a ./build -s and ./build -c
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: now it starts, but yes, seems to use unity-mir here too
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i can't remove unity-mir, we just need to make sure the application thing we use
<tsdgeos> is the local one
<tsdgeos> that used to work
<didrocks> Saviq: for a temporary access, I can rsync to lillypilly though
<didrocks> Saviq: I think I'll just cronify that
<tsdgeos> so it broke somewhere either with your or somebody elses patches
<didrocks> would work for you?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but good we're now on the same stage though ::)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I just removed libunity-mir1 and now it works again fine with the fake app man
<MacSlow> Cimi, so that's from trying to run wizard/test.sh on my desktop ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7193680
 * tsdgeos grabs some bubly drink
<MacSlow> Cimi, what maliit-related package am I missing?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq says he knows what's the problem
<mzanetti> yeah... we're pulling libunity-mir now in ./build
<Cimi> MacSlow, I never had this error
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: we didn't before.
<Saviq> mzanetti, we did, it's a build-dep
<Saviq> mzanetti, the difference is
<Saviq> mzanetti, it was installing the plugin in /usr/lib/.../qt5/imports before
<mzanetti> ahhh
<mzanetti> right
<Saviq> /Unity-Mir
<mzanetti> (still, I don't think unity-mir is a build dep)
<mzanetti> or well, should be
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, it probably shouldn't be
<Saviq> mzanetti, or at least the plugin should be split out of libunity-mir1
<didrocks> Saviq: here we go: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/citrain/silos/
<didrocks> Saviq: I rsync every 10 minutes
<mzanetti> right
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so, you can use run -f for now
<mzanetti> or remove libunity-mir1 yourself
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<didrocks> Saviq: so, for instance http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/citrain/silos/landing-002/mir/ is the mir branch generated by latest build
<Saviq> didrocks, mhm
<MacSlow> Cimi, well then... now trying to build it on the phone... hopefully I've more luck there
<Saviq> mzanetti, so, I think stripping all unity-mir from our debian/control will work
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm.. will that pull in unity-mir on the phone still?
<didrocks> Saviq: what was this "mhm"? :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually... how long still until we get some Mir running on desktop?
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually I think we're on the right track from a long-term pov
<mzanetti> so I'm thinking if we instead should just finetune the -f switch
<mzanetti> for using the fake stuff
<greyback> mzanetti: unity8+mir works on desktop, bregma has a PPA enabling it
<mzanetti> so... wouldn't it make sense to determine the current display server and load Unity.Application depending on that?
<mzanetti> basically replace the SF stuff with X11 stuff :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, exactly what we discussed
<Saviq> mzanetti, with tsdgeos here
<Saviq> mzanetti, he'll look into it
<mzanetti> nice
<Saviq> mzanetti, ultimately we should remove the direct dep on unity-mir, too, but let's not, right now
<mzanetti> +1
<MacSlow> Cimi, I can't build it... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7193736
<MacSlow> Cimi, is there a build-dependency missing perhaps?
<Cimi> MacSlow, try installing unity-api-dev
<Cimi> MacSlow, I think I added it though :-\
<MacSlow> Cimi, probably not... this is on a fresh install on the phone and it wasn't listed by the "missing build-dependencies" earlier
<Saviq> didrocks, oh btw, re: new commits in branches, maybe we should check (on publish?) if there are new commits, and require an override if there are?
<Saviq> MacSlow, that is libunity-api-dev missing indeed
<didrocks> Saviq: I have a lot of requests, can't commit do to it, but still open a bug and we'll see :)
<didrocks> Saviq: however, the number doesn't mean anything
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, I'm just asking
<didrocks> Saviq: someone can --overwrite
<didrocks> numbers matches
<didrocks> not content
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... had it on my desktop but not ont the freshly flashed N4
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, I mean if "merge" doesn't do nothing
 * Saviq zones out
<Saviq> need to focus on scopes
<didrocks> Saviq: there are multiple cases when the simple check won't match reality unfortunately in that area
<didrocks> (as the merge state in the MP is the only way to known)
<didrocks> know*
<Saviq> didrocks, got it
<Saviq> didrocks, oh, and "mhm" is probably "sad, but ack" usually ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: ah ok ;) just telling, you have it now though :)
<didrocks> so no reason to be sad :p
<didrocks> just bookmark http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/citrain/silos/
<Saviq> didrocks, other times it's just "ack" :)
<didrocks> heh, ok
<greyback> when Saviq says "mmmh" you'd better take a few steps back, just in case
<Saviq> HE'S GONNA PUKE
<greyback> ;)
<Saviq> anyway, I'll actually disconnect, gimme an hour or so
<Saviq> mail on emergency
 * greyback has never seen Saviq's quit message before
<MacSlow> Cimi, maybe you have added it... but did you push that change too? :)
<didrocks> greyback: sourceforge! :)
<greyback> didrocks: shows you the last time he disconnected :P
<dpm_> mhr3, pstolowski or thostr_, we're discussing integration of the unity-scopes-tool in Qt Creator, and one of the questions that came up was: is there a specific requirement for the name of the scope's ini file, or does it only need to be in a particular location?
<didrocks> greyback: ahah
<Cimi> MacSlow, think I didn't
<dpm_> mhr3, pstolowski or thostr_, and another question, if scopes are not yet installed via .clicks, how and where are they currently installed?
<mhr3> dpm_, right now there are specific requirements on the name, but i believe that is going to change.. marcustomlinson, michi ^?
<dpm_> mhr3, do you happen to know those requirements, or are the guys you pinged the persons to ask?
<Cimi> MacSlow, so can you explain me what triggers the notifications on screen?
<dpm_> hey zbenjamin
<zbenjamin> hey
<MacSlow> Cimi, the moment a notification lands in the visible-queue in the backend it'll show up in the notificaiton ListView in the frontend
<Cimi> MacSlow, so why it's not taken by the wizard?
<MacSlow> Cimi, I don't know... that's why I'm spending all my time atm to get it compiled and running o nthe phone so I can take a look and help out
<Cimi> :D have a coffee
<Cimi> MacSlow, I disabled notifiations from unity8
<Cimi> might make it easier to debug
<Cimi> MacSlow, like commenting out the line of notification backend from /usr/share/unity8/Shell.qml
<Cimi> and running the wiazrd then
<Cimi> from the phone
<MacSlow> Cimi, that's from trying to run wizard/test.sh on the N4 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7193826
<Cimi> MacSlow, you run in a different way
<Cimi> if only the keyboard was working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MacSlow> Cimi, I did what you told me
<Cimi> keyboard keeps being in the middle of the screen
<Cimi> who has a fix for that
<Cimi> I rebooted phone like 10 times
<Cimi> MacSlow, on the phone you run with another command line
<MacSlow> Cimi, which is?
<Cimi> MacSlow, if you want to test it at boot
<Cimi> you test it with the upstart file
<Cimi> /wizard/ubuntu-system-settings-wizard.conf
<Cimi> that you put in
<Cimi> /usr/share/upstart/sessions/
<Cimi> MacSlow, this will run at boot as long as you don't have
<Cimi> /home/phablet/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run
<Cimi> so remove that pls
<MacSlow> Cimi, that's recreated everytime the wizard ran I assume
<Cimi> if you want to run it within unity, you can, but I think you also want to stop unity from notifying
<Cimi> MacSlow, it is
<MacSlow> Cimi, got it
<Cimi> MacSlow, or you can edit the upstart file not to check for that file
<MacSlow> Cimi, ok... I'll try all that after lunch
<mhr3> dpm_, ok, we were talking about it
<mhr3> dpm_, apparently it isn't going to change
<mhr3> dpm_, so at this very moment, a scope foo has to install a directory foo, and inside there has to be foo.ini and libfoo.so
<dpm_> zbenjamin, ^
<mhr3> and foo should really be the fully qualified name
<mhr3> like com.canonical.scope.foo
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how did you restart the kbd?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: /sbin/restart maliit-server
<Cimi> tsdgeos, hah
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I as typing maalit-server :)
<tsdgeos> :D
<mhr3> marcustomlinson, pls double check ^
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/application_manager_install_fix/+merge/213815 can you confirm this works for you?
 * mzanetti tries
<dpm_> thanks mhr3, so if we install a scope on the phone following this convention today, this should work already? Given that we don't have .click support for scopes yet, how would we deploy and run a scope to the phone/emulator from Qt Creator?
<marcustomlinson> dpm_, mhr3: that is correct. "com.canonical.scope.foo.ini" will be identified as "com.canonical.scope.foo"
<dpm_> can we just copy over the scope to a particular location and run it?
<dpm_> marcustomlinson, so the .ini file should be a fully qualified name too?
<dpm_> and is it a requirement to have .scope. as part of this name, or just the .foo part would be enough?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it works fine on desktop, trying on phone now
<marcustomlinson> dpm_: yes the ini file must be fully qualified
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ideally you make a package and install it
<tsdgeos> for the phone and proper testing
<mhr3> dpm_, and no there doesn't have to be .scope
<mhr3> in the name
<dpm_> ok, cool
<dpm_> and regarding the installation?
<mhr3> i'd say let's wait till scopes support .clicks, it would be too messy right now
<dpm_> mhr3, do we have a timeline for .click support?
<mhr3> thostr_, ^?
<thostr_> dpm: end of April
<dpm_> ok, then in that case we should start with desktop-only integration until .click scope support lands. That is, scopes will not be installable on the phone from Qt Creator, but they should be runnable on the desktop via unity-scopes-tool. Correct thostr_, mhr3?
<mhr3> dpm_, sounds good to me
<mhr3> dpm_, so you'll be able to run a scope, but not install it for now
<dpm_> exactly
<mhr3> popey, where can i find music-app devs?
<popey> mhr3: in #ubuntu-touch-music if they're online.
<popey> wassup?
<Saviq> mzanetti, will you look at tsdgeos's x11 fix?
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, if there are branches to land in unity-notifications, please let me know, I'll take care of that today
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, on it already. looks good. just building a package to verify
<Saviq> mzanetti, awesomes, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: so, this is what I proposed to Mirco: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-notifications/use-unity-api-roles/+merge/213817
<mzanetti> however, recalling something about a can of worms I'd like your ok once again before going for it
<MacSlow> Saviq, I don't think I'll have better luck today than any day before with getting stuff ready to land... so I guess no
<MacSlow> Cimi, the wizard is stuck at a "Hello"-page... what's up with that?
<Cimi> MacSlow, bug
<Cimi> MacSlow, let me push
<mzanetti> thostr_: hi. you joining the meeting?
<thostr_> mzanetti: yes...trying to join
<Cimi> MacSlow, pushed
<MacSlow> "No space left on device"
<MacSlow> Cimi, i need to uninstall ubuntu-system-settings first... as it's blocking some other packages I'm still missing
<mterry> Saviq, we can drop indicator-sound from silo 002 now
<MacSlow> Cimi, something on my N4 package-db is messed up...
<MacSlow> Cimi, installing the compiled .deb for ubuntu-system-settings messed things up... and I can't revert it... I'll reflash the phone befor eI waste even more time
<Cimi> why it did messed up things?
<MacSlow> Cimi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7194217
<MacSlow> Cimi, I tried to revert that... but even using -f and --ignore-depends didn't help
<Cimi> MacSlow, think a merge from trunk might fix it, I'll do it later
<MacSlow> Cimi, I could not merge anything from trunk... I didn't ahve bzr after the first reflash...
<MacSlow> and I was trying to install it, which caused said package-dependecy-issues
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: package on the phone works fine too
<Cimi> MacSlow, I merged trunk and pushed
<Trevinho> mhr3: hi, is this branch still needed https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/changeset-demultiplexer/+merge/196291 ?
<Trevinho> as it was like forgotten
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: \o/
<mhr3> Trevinho, it was useful only for the qt binding, and unity8 no longer uses unity-core scopes
<Trevinho> mhr3: ah i see
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, I kicked unity8-ci again with the unity app manager fix, there were some unrelated dependency issues
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: what exactly was the issue with stopping apps on untiy8 shutdown? seems I can't reproduce the issue any more
<mzanetti> ah no... there it is... they still run. spinning the cpu
<dandrader> mzanetti, hey, now that right-edge-2 has landed, will you be able to help me out?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not even about unity8 shutdown, but just when you close them from the apps scope
<mzanetti> huh? /me tries
<Saviq> mzanetti, it might be that we're SIGSTOP'ing them, and then when they get SIGTERM, they can't anyway
<Cimi> charles, I might need some help with the location services
<Cimi> MacSlow, any luck?
<MacSlow> Cimi, just about to restart after fixing the package-issue... hold on
<Cimi> MacSlow, runs_
<Cimi> ?
<MacSlow> Cimi, I'm having trouble getting the wizard to start... although I've removed the test in the script and the ~/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run
<Cimi> MacSlow, do you have /usr/share/upstart/session/ and the wizard file there ?
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: make testStage doesn't suceed in trunk, is that something you can fix?
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> you can sure fix it
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> but is it something you broke?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: need to check, but most likely yeah...
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7194502/ sound like yours
<MacSlow> Cimi, and when I try to start it fro mthe build directory I get a segfault
<Cimi> MacSlow, you can run it from within unity
<Cimi> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ cat s.sh
<Cimi> #!/bin/bash
<Cimi> MIR_SOCKET=/run/user/32011/mir_socket system-settings-wizard --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop
<Cimi> MacSlow, you can create this script in home/phablet
<Cimi> MacSlow, and run it from terminal or adb shell
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: are all 4 of those failing for you?
<tsdgeos> last 4 yes
<tsdgeos> last 3 yes
<tsdgeos> haven't tried the first yet
<tsdgeos> shell one is trivial
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: PhoneStage seems to pass here
<tsdgeos> patch coming in a sec
<tsdgeos> i got 3 failures in that one
<tsdgeos> let me run it again
<MacSlow> Cimi, it's crashing still http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7194536/ even with trying that s.sh
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixTryCompare/+merge/213862
<Cimi> MacSlow, my fault
<Cimi> MacSlow, run as user
<MacSlow> Cimi, thus I assume it's also crashing upon boot
<Cimi> MacSlow, su / phablet
<Cimi> su - phablet
<MacSlow> Cimi, I'm always logged into the phone as phablet (uid)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/drop-tst_stage/+merge/213859
<Cimi> MacSlow, try running ./s.sh on the terminal app
<Cimi> *from the terminal app
<MacSlow> I don't see what difference that should amek... but... ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7194556/
<MacSlow> Cimi, and the osk doesn't work
<MacSlow> Cimi, stand-up
<Cimi> MacSlow, osk is bad
<Cimi> MacSlow, I have same issues
<Cimi> MacSlow, killall -9 maliit-server
<MacSlow> Cimi, I just could enter ./s.sh but not enter RETURN
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: don't have the tools to put the sim on the phone, can't try sorry
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we have in the office
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what tools?
<mzanetti> ah... the thingy
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the thing to press the thing
<mzanetti> right. works with a pencil too, those yellow ones :D
<mzanetti> stabilo
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I still have my simcard pin-less from the time we had no means to enter any sim-number... so never moved back again
<mzanetti> MacSlow: the command to enable it would have been shorter than this sentence ^^
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: in spain we are more into staedler products
<mzanetti> lol
<tsdgeos> black yellow pencils ftw
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'm actually a ballet-dancer pretending to be a computer-guy... so whatever you say :)
<tsdgeos> ok, Cimi gave me a staple to use :D
<MacSlow> Cimi, even from the terminal I get the same segfault
<Cimi> @?@
<Cimi> no idea then
<Cimi> MacSlow, you are not running with sudo?
<MacSlow> Cimi, still this one...
<MacSlow> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7194536/
<MacSlow> Cimi, no as I said... I'm logged into the phone as phablet... (especially via the Terminal app)
<Cimi> MacSlow, indeed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: testPhoneStage still passes here, normal and in xvfb-run
<MacSlow> Cimi, so whatever you committed between the time before lunch and afer lunch messed things up for me here
<Cimi> MacSlow, nope
<MacSlow> Cimi, I try to revert it locally and then recompile
<Cimi> MacSlow, I don't think this can affect
<MacSlow> Cimi, well I can see some effect for real here on my phone I tell you :)
<Cimi> MacSlow, don't think it's caused by my changes
<Cimi> MacSlow, wth is google
<Cimi> here
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: did you see my paste?
<MacSlow> Cimi, you said you merged with ubuntu-system-settings trunk, right?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i got the sim pin thing after a reboot
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes
<Cimi> MacSlow, I did
<mzanetti> ah no
<tsdgeos> and unlocked correctly
<tsdgeos> and got signal
<tsdgeos> hope it didn't decide to connect to the interwebs
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I do get signal if I enter the pin with qdbus
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: just the menu in the network indicators is gone for good
<MacSlow> Cimi, I'm moving back to r680 and start from there
<Cimi> MacSlow, you can run debuild -nc
<Cimi> MacSlow, -nc doesn't clear things
<MacSlow> too late
<mterry> Saviq, unity8 needs a kick for silo 002 now that I've merged from trunk's recent update
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so testStage and testSideStage are gone and we have testPhoneStages and will have a testTahbleStages or something?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: exactly
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: meh... tried testPhoneStage with 8 px/gu, 20px/gu, with xvfb-run. always passing for me. Wondering whats different
<tsdgeos> :/
<mterry> Saviq, and the missing boost symbol error persists
<mterry> Saviq, papi's build logs don't indicate any issues
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, i'll see if i can understand what's wrong and fix it myself then i gues
<tsdgeos> faster way
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: could you reproduce the GenericScopeView::test_showDash one?
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you have a look? it was working before today
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep, on it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so i have a test that says
<tsdgeos> QDEBUG : qmltestrunner::PhoneStage::test_selectAppFromSpread(App 0) clicking app 0 ( twitter-webapp )
<tsdgeos> but i don't see any twitter screenie
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: make tryPhoneStage, then click on the upper Add App button
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: multiple times.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: then do the full right edge swipe and select the leftmost app
<mzanetti> that's what the test is doing
<tsdgeos> somethins broken
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: http://imgur.com/9lmjx5m
<tsdgeos> is what i get after the first add app
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... that's the fake app manager not working 100% perfect
<tsdgeos> doesn't look good
<tsdgeos> problem is when i add the other one
<tsdgeos> and do the spread thing
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: launch a second one. it'll get better
<tsdgeos> the first one is not there
<mzanetti> is not there... that's interesting
<mzanetti> that would explain the failures you see
<tsdgeos> there's a weird shadow
<tsdgeos> let me screenshot that
<mzanetti> I know how it looks like in that case
<mzanetti> the question is, why isn't it starting for you
<tsdgeos> http://imgur.com/YOcSrrS
<tsdgeos> and that's why i guess the clicking fails
<mzanetti> yep
<tsdgeos> so how do i debug that?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ../tests/mocks/Unity/Application/ApplicationScreenshotProvider.cpp is the one that should provide the image
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<tsdgeos> i'll add some debugging in there
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it should already print something if it fails to load the image
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7194728/
<mzanetti> yeah. also the previous paste shows errors loading the images for 4 apps
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ApplicationManager::buildListOfApplication() is the place where they are hardcoded
<mzanetti> in the same dir
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> ahh
<tsdgeos> i know what's wrong
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you expect GRID_UNIT_PX to be defined
<mzanetti> right... setting it do 8 doesn't really help in finding that :D
<tsdgeos> which is not necessarily true
<MacSlow> Cimi, so... r682 crashes too
<MacSlow> Cimi, trying r681 now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: good catch. thanks a lot. Shall I fix it in my other fixes branch?
<Cimi> MacSlow, it's not a change!
<Cimi> MacSlow, don't waste time
<Cimi> MacSlow, might be something else I have no clue about
<Saviq> bregma, re: apps being shell wrappers around qmlscene, did you try with exec qmlscene? otherwise the pid number reported by upstart is not the one the app will actually connect from
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure fix it there
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i've confirmed that hardocding a 8 there for me works, so i guess you can fallback to 8 if that is actually the real fallback that the uitk does
<mzanetti> yep, 8 is the one
<MacSlow> Cimi, actually... r682 crashing I can skip r681 indeed... had the changelog not in mind
<Saviq> greyback, can you comment against https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1300911/comments/2 ?
<Cimi> MacSlow, still haven't changed anything here
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300911 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "Unity 8 Desktop Preview session can not launch apps wrapped in a shell script" [Medium,Triaged]
<MacSlow> Cimi, trying r680 now
<Cimi> might be something else
<Cimi> maybe mister Saviq has ideas
<Saviq> r680 of what/
<Saviq> ?
<MacSlow> Cimi, I didn't remember there was just the dependency touched in one fo the commits
<Cimi> who has ideas on this crash? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7194536/
<Cimi> Saviq, ^
<Cimi> Saviq, mirco is getting this error while running the wizard as user
<Cimi> with MIR_SOCKET=/run/user/32011/mir_socket system-settings-wizard --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop
<Saviq> Cimi, I saw it somewhere before...
<greyback> Saviq: yes that makes sense
<MacSlow> and I didn't get that before lunc with an earlier version... which I'm currently trying again
<Cimi> in the meanwhile I broke my phone
<Saviq> greyback, would be weird, though, if only desktop exhibited that issue, would it...
 * Cimi reflashes
<greyback> Saviq: it certainly would
<greyback> Saviq: but I don't think/know clicks work on desktop, do they?
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, that's why I asked for an example from bregma
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'm a bit puzzled: this fixes it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7194813
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: however the hideDash() test does exactly the same and that one passes
<tsdgeos> aha
<mzanetti> also, genericScopeView.scope should be === scopes.get(2) according to the test setup
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ah... might the ordering and a missing init/cleanup
<tsdgeos> it may
<MacSlow> Cimi, what is ubuntu-system-settings made of... it taking longer to compile than unity8?
<Cimi> iron
<MacSlow> Cimi, rahter lead I'd say ;)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pushed all fixes to this one. https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/drop-tst_stage/+merge/213859
<mzanetti> and updated the commit message
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: maybe you can even add mine in so we get a fully passing qmluitests?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<tsdgeos> i removed the approved from the incorrect branch
<tsdgeos> E_TOO_MAY_TABS_IN_LAUNCHPAD
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: wait i didn't mean that one :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: all merged. rejected the old one
<tsdgeos> i meant the one of the tryCompare
<mzanetti> waaaa
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> ofc. sorry :/
<mzanetti> E_TOO_MANY_TABS_IN_LAUNCHPAT
<mzanetti> D
<mterry> Saviq, so this is interesting (re: the silo 002 troubles).  The missing symbol is from Mir's libmirplatformgraphics.so.  It demangles to boost::program_options::value_semantic_codecvt_helper<char>.  I think it's just Mir not adding ${Boost_LIBRARIES} to link targets.   I'm going to test rebuild Mir
<Saviq> mterry, oh
<Saviq> mterry, something must've change in devel then
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I can't find that branch any more
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> i killed it
<tsdgeos> no need to merge, just fix it manually :D
<mzanetti> ack
<MacSlow> Cimi, Saviq: I'm giving up... I've even tried the version from this morning and still get that crash... I've wasted a full day now on this without getting anywhere... I'm switching back now to trying to get my stuff through Jenkins & Co.
<Cimi> MacSlow, I know it sucks, it's two days I'm wasting here
<dandrader> I'm running unity8 manually and all seems fine
<dandrader> but the dash is completely empty
<dandrader> no scope shows up
<MacSlow> Cimi, but at least you see something happening
<dandrader> what am I missing?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: start the proxy-scope
<Cimi> MacSlow, I didn't on monday :P
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok. all pushed
<Cimi> MacSlow, eventually I stopped having that error
<tsdgeos> dandrader: start scope-registry
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok will try that
<MacSlow> Cimi, well that's no way for me to work
<Cimi> MacSlow, I was having that error because I was not runnit it with phablet user
<tsdgeos> dandrader: and restart unity8 probably
<Cimi> MacSlow, which is not your case
<dandrader> tsdgeos, btw, will a pre-new-scopes unity8 work on the lastest image?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: that on the destkop right?
<Cimi> MacSlow, I have no idea what that error means
<tsdgeos> dandrader: don't think so
<dandrader> tsdgeos, no, that's the "qt as mir compositor" branches
<MacSlow> Cimi, neither do I
<Cimi> MacSlow, it comes from some google stuff
<tsdgeos> dandrader: oh
<tsdgeos> dandrader: then no, we killed old-scopes i think
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok, so I do have to rebase my stuff on top of latest unity8 in order to get dash back I think
<tsdgeos> yep
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok, thanks!
<Saviq> mzanetti, please assign yourself to bug #1273781 - it results from the "we're not killing the process"
<ubot5> bug 1273781 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "If you open the accounts page in the settings app and close it you can't reopen it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273781
<MacSlow> Cimi, I wouldn't mind to keep digging deeper... if I didn't have 5 other things waiting
<mzanetti> Saviq: regarding that, seems it goes successfully away in unity-mir's ApplicationManager.
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, the app goes away, but doesn't get SIGTERM or SIGKILL
<mzanetti> yeah...
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that's what we need to do, at least while we say --desktop-file-hint is supported
<MacSlow> Cimi, what image are you running on your phone?
<MacSlow> Cimi, I've r274 running on my N4
<bregma> Saviq, using exec does the trick nicely ... this tidbit needs to go upstream to app developers
<bregma> now if I could get the terminal app working and someone ported vim to QML I could use Unity8 on the desktop for all my development needs
<dpm_> bregma, what's not working for you in the terminal app? I've not been using it for a while, but the major issue we had was the Enter key not working and that got fixed a while ago. Any other bugs that make it unusable?
<bregma> dpm_, it isn't on the list of hard-coded supported apps, so I'd need to hack some other app's desktop file to get it to run
<bregma> like the dialler-app, that doesn't run well on the desktop either so I can get rid of it
<dpm_> bregma, what's that list of hard-coded apps?
<bregma> dpm_, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/scope/click/interface.cpp#L53
<bregma> for now
<dpm_> bregma, oh, what does exactly that list do and where did it come from? I'm missing things like calendar there
<dpm_> popey, ^
<popey> i had no idea that existed
<Cimi> MacSlow, crashes for me too
<Cimi> with updated image
<bregma> dpm_, popey, it just showed up a few days ago, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1300925
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300925 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "Unity 8 Desktop Preview session does not show (most) installed apps" [Medium,Triaged]
<MacSlow> Cimi, which image were you on before?
<Cimi> who knows
<MacSlow> Cimi, I was on... ehm... r269 I think
<MacSlow> Cimi, but not really sure
<Cimi> Saviq, why we have those crashes with libprotobuf?
<Cimi> Saviq, what is using it?
<popey> dpm_: i dont think we intend to put every app on that list - pmcgowan is driving that list I believe.
<dpm_> bregma, popey, oh, so that only affects unity 8 running on the desktop, right?
<popey> yeah
<bregma> right
<bregma> click apps are OK on the phone, but not on the desktop
<mhall119> anybody know if the new cloud sync indicator will stick around, and if there's an API for 3rd parties to hook into it like they can the messaging and sound indicators?
<Saviq> Cimi, some plugin you're loading
<Saviq> Cimi, remove plugins one at a time and you'll see which one
<Saviq> bregma, no need to port vim to QML, you just need the terminal :)
<Saviq> bregma, glad the exec helped
<Saviq> bregma, I thought we got rid of all those scripts already
<MacSlow> elopio, poing
<kgunn> bregma: greyback ...so should i land this asap
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1295309
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295309 in qtubuntu "qtubuntu-desktop fails using Qt 5.2 on Mir" [Critical,In progress]
<kgunn> sorry...
<kgunn> meant https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/qtubuntu/lp-1295309/+merge/212027
<greyback> kgunn: yes please
<bregma> that way I won;t have to update the version in my PPA
<mterry> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/mir/missing-links/+merge/213906 is a start.  I no longer crash due to missing symbols.  Something else isn't right yet.  But that's a good branch we'll want
<greyback> mterry: don't forget commit message
<mterry> greyback, gah.  I resubmitted it, and that loses the commit message
<mterry> greyback, thanks
<greyback> np
<greyback> mterry: the linker flag "-Wl,--no-undefined" wouldn't be any use?
<mterry> greyback, ah maybe.  I am so packaging focused, I didn't think about it
<mterry> dpkg-shlibs was the obvious stop point for me  :)
<mterry> greyback, let me test then I can modify my branch maybe
<greyback> mterry: was just a suggestion anyway, while I guess it would help, I'm not certain either
<greyback> well it would maybe help prevent this problem happening again
<mterry> greyback, we already use it apparently.  So I guess not
<greyback> mterry: oh well
<dandrader> I'm getting an empty dash and this on the console: "ERROR! Caught unity::scopes::TimeoutException: Request timed out after 300 milliseconds" where do I start debugging this? I'm totally ignorant on the scopes stuff
<dandrader> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1301040
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1301040 in Mir "mirplatformgraphics does not have boost program options in its symbol table" [High,In progress]
<dandrader> mterry, and https://code.launchpad.net/~kdub/mir/fix-1301040/+merge/213739
<kdub> dandrader, i'm still trying to confirm that fixes it, I don't have a stack all built
<greyback> dandrader: are there some scope services that are not running?
<greyback> dandrader: "initctl list" and see if anything obvious not running
<mterry> dandrader, ah interesting.  I looked, but didn't see other merges with obvious names
<mterry> kdub, my branch should I think...
<dandrader> greyback, did "start scope-registry" as  albert suggested. have these running http://paste.ubuntu.com/7195655/
<dandrader> kdub, as I commented. doens't solve my problem
<dandrader> although it helps a bit
<greyback> dandrader: ok, if you give me 10 minutes, I'll have a freshly flashed tablet that I can compare with
<kdub> mterry, if your branch works, then we can go with that, i'm just guessing at what the problem is until I can build the world
<mterry> kdub, it works enough not to crash unity8 due to missing symbols.  That's as far as I tested
<mterry> kdub, I didn't realize you were working in same problem space, sorry
<kdub> eh, i'm working slowly because I have to build a unity stack against mir/devel. if that fixes the problem, I don't mind going with that branch :)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-03
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Stage.qml needs to die?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: still there? I was quite sure I deleted it
 * mzanetti does
<tsdgeos> do it in the one we kill the test :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah, sure
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pushed. thanks
<tsdgeos> :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you remember why we said we don't want to export LC_ALL in our test env (bug #1301038)?
<ubot5> bug 1301038 in Unity 8 "TimeFormatterTest does not set environment properly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301038
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not really, i think it may have been lazyness :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i need to load the fake plugin on the scope tool because DashApps
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, I think we really said "yeah, let's not" for some reason ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, that
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you do another run through tsdgeos's branch for the app plugin (fixed scope tool)
<mzanetti> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/unity8/autopilot-indicator-page-title-matches-widget/+merge/196991
<mzanetti> hmm... the scope-tool seems to work here even without albert's last fix
<mzanetti> where should I see any breakage?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: same crash as before, loads the unity.application plugin and gets ::quit'ed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you have scopes running?
<tsdgeos> i.e. do you see the apps scope in there?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no. nothing in there.
<mzanetti> let me try
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: start scope-registry
<tsdgeos> and the smart-scopes-proxy thing
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not crashing here. also unity8 was only crashing when I started an app, which doesn't seem to be possible with the scope-tool
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it still imports Unity.Application
<tsdgeos> which will end up creating the ApplicationManager singleton
<tsdgeos> and crashing
<tsdgeos> are you sure you're totally dist-upgraded?
<mzanetti> yes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so you are on the scope-tool it's showing the apps scope and it's not quitting?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ah no... not the apps scope
<mzanetti> only 10 others, like music, ebay and whatnot
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> that's not what i said you needed :)
<tsdgeos> please get the apps scope
<tsdgeos> and try again
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you know the name of the apps scope package? maybe you don't have it installed
<mzanetti> yeah... have the package... fighting with my internet connection. (my ISP is doing some work around here and seems it just killed the ipv6 routing
<Cimi> Saviq, as I expected, Unity.Application for the OSK
<Cimi> MacSlow, I have a workaround for the crash
<Saviq> Cimi, right, that makes some sense
<Cimi> Saviq, and... is there a solution for this?
<Saviq> Cimi, coming
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: why do we need the preload thing in xvfb?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: also we no longer have a something like qmluitests that actually shows all the windows?
<tsdgeos> is that on purpose?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: huh? it should
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: make testSomething should still show it
<mzanetti> only make xvfbtestSomething doesn't
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but i mean one that runs them all
<tsdgeos> i.e.
<tsdgeos> make qmluitests
<tsdgeos> runs all xvfbtestSomething
<tsdgeos> while previously it ran all the testSomething
<tsdgeos> would it make more sense to have qmluitests did what it did and the make xvfbqmluitests run all xvfbtestSomething ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: am i making sense?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: re. got a phonecall too... sorry
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, I agree having a way to execute all without xvfb would make sense
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'll look into it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: wahat about the ldpreload thing?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: that's required for nvidia cards.
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Saviq knows more about it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok. scope tool issue reproduced, fix verified & approved.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: :)
<xnox> bregma: from silo5, i have tested unity for my changes. The u1 launcher is correctly gone and all indicators still load and indicator-sync is not pulled in (and indicator-sync got removed from the archive already)
<Saviq> MacSlow, hey, is there something else ready for landing, other than https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-api/expose-notification-data-roles-to-qml/+merge/212581
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/mark-unsupported-examples/+merge/208113 ?
<MacSlow> Cimi, tell me
<Cimi> MacSlow, so it's the Unity.Application import
<Cimi> MacSlow, if you comment it out from main.qml
<Cimi> MacSlow, as well as OSKcontroller
<Cimi> MacSlow, the app runs
<MacSlow> Saviq, no... it's those three related bits I made ready
<Saviq> MacSlow, hmm I only have two?
<Saviq> MacSlow, or do you mean https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-notification-ap-test-assertions/+merge/212169 as well?
<MacSlow> Saviq, no
<MacSlow> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/212483 https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/210988  https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-api/expose-notification-data-roles-to-qml/+merge/212581
<MacSlow> Saviq, there are things like https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/multiple-snap-decision-example/+merge/210638 and https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/mark-unsupported-examples/+merge/208113 but the are not "important" enough
<greyback> ok, lesson learned: with tablet you can't start a long job in a screen session, detach, plug into power and leave it overnight, and expect it to be finished in the morning. Damn power management :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, all other things (e.g. ComboButton-utilization) are not ready because I am/was caught up elsewhere
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's the rough summary :)
<MacSlow> Cimi, good to know I'll try that out
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, fine, was just asking what to merge - the modal snaps are not ACK'ed, though, did we get a design ACK for it?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've attached a screen-cast to the bug filed by JohnLea I've never heard back from yet
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok thanks
<Saviq> MacSlow, connect the branch and the bug, please, though
<Saviq> MacSlow, I mean to https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/212483
<Saviq> actually, odne
<Saviq> done
<Saviq> MacSlow, ↑
<MacSlow> Saviq, *cough.cough*  :) https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/210988
<MacSlow> Saviq, see "Related bugs and blueprints" :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, *cough.cough* https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/212483  :P
<Saviq> MacSlow, that one wasn't linked
<Saviq> aanyway
<Saviq> that doesn't get in yet, then
<MacSlow> Saviq, what link was missing then?
<Saviq> the unity-notifications didn't link to the bug
<MacSlow> crap
<MacSlow> Saviq, so when will it be reconsidered?
<Saviq> MacSlow, when someone reviews it :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'll try and get John to look at the screencast today, though
<MacSlow> Saviq, thx
<MacSlow> Saviq, so now all three are linked to the bug
<Saviq> MacSlow, k
<MacSlow> Saviq, really thought I linked that too
<Saviq> MacSlow, no worries
<Saviq> MacSlow, just to confirm, works on the greeter, too?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yes... even AP-tested
<MacSlow> Saviq, so the modal-behaviour happens on the regular shell, but not on the greeter as per design
<MacSlow> Saviq, oh... I didn't put that in the screencast
<tsdgeos> elopio: are you doing the review of https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/skip-bluetooth-on-manta/+merge/211834 ?
<MacSlow> Cimi, I'll dive into it right after lunch
<Cimi> MacSlow, thx
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, ok, got ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: so investigating the closing apps issue. its not because they're asleep but because upstart doesn't know them and we only stop through upstart. had a chat with greyback and we were thinking if we shouldn't start forcing people to move to upstart for starting things.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i've had to merge+resubmit https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/removeUnusedDashRendererProperties/+merge/212867 into https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/removeUnusedDashRendererProperties/+merge/213997 because of a merge conflict can you do a qiuck re-review, re-approve?
<mzanetti> Saviq: so far identified parties are: settings, qtc and autopilot (where AP doesn't seem of a problem cause it stops apps on its own)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: sure
<greyback> Saviq: mzanetti as long as upstart can satisfy their requirements
<greyback> if it doesn't, a workaround in unity-mir would have to suffice I guess.
<mzanetti> other possibility would be to send the sigterm/kill/whatever ourselves whenever upstart fails to stop something.
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback, yeah, we'll force people to move to upstart ultimately, but that's not a short-term goal I'm afraid
<Cimi> Saviq, what might Unity.Application start?
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback, so yeah let's close the window (as mardy asked) when upstart fails
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, it workz!
<Cimi> MacSlow|lunch, don't need you for now
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I'm getting an empty dash even though I have an army of scope-related processes running. where should I start debugging? dbus?
<tsdgeos> ouch
<tsdgeos> dandrader: do you see the different scopes at least?
<tsdgeos> or no scopes at all either?
<dandrader> nothing
<dandrader> so I flashed the device. all nice. then compiled new mir, platform-api, the "qt as mir compositor" qpa and unity8
<dandrader> then I run that new unity8. all fine except nothing shows in the dash
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you sure the merge is correct?
<tsdgeos> i.e. all your unity imports are 0.2 and not 0.1?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> dandrader: what does http://paste.ubuntu.com/7198177/ give you?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, hmm http://paste.ubuntu.com/7198187/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so it's working, right? ^
<tsdgeos> well it is kind of working yes
<tsdgeos> but the fact you don't see anything
<tsdgeos> it's not cool :D
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos z: 100 doesn't help
<dandrader> tsdgeos, maybe there's some blunder in the unity8 qml code somewhere
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yeah, can you show me the diff?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: :/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, your voice saying "that's bad" popped in my mind :P
<tsdgeos> Cimi: want me to have a look at the code?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well
<Cimi> tsdgeos, MainView { ... Notifications { anchors.fill: parent; z: 100 } }
<dandrader> tsdgeos, lp:~dandrader/unity8/mirCompositorNew
<mzanetti> dednick: hey. jfi: I reflashed my phone with the same image and the sim pin entry works again
<mzanetti> dednick: if it happens again we should probably dig deeper tho
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you repro it in the desktop?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'll try a test app
<tsdgeos> Cimi: +1
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. weird
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah... until the reflashing there was absolutely no chance it bringing it up again
<tsdgeos> dandrader: branching
<mzanetti> dednick: note that this is on a read only phone with the stable released image (r250). so unlikely that I screwed up the image
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah. must have been something funky going on with the indicator-network ofono dbus shizzle
<tsdgeos> dandrader: so the whole code is the same in qml/Dash
<tsdgeos> except a few Unity.Application -> Mir.Application
<dandrader> yeah
<tsdgeos> dandrader: is there any chance this is a bug in the compositor code you guys are doing?
<tsdgeos> like not painting that area or something?
<dandrader> in Shell.qml I essentially commented out all state stuff and removed the unity-mir hacks (InputFilterArea, OSKController)
<dandrader> s/state/stage
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ahahha, no. I see the new background. panel an launcher works fine
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but you gave me I starting point. I will start adding more console.logs in the Dash code
<dandrader> *a starting point
<Cimi> tsdgeos, lp:~cimi/+junk/weird-header
<tsdgeos> dandrader: good luck!
<dandrader> :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so that looks good? or not?
<tsdgeos> ok, not
<tsdgeos> wait
<tsdgeos> you're transparent
<tsdgeos> you're transparent
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you had problems ssh'ing to the phone the other day, right?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nope
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well, I had canonical sshebang to remove
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so what did you remove exactly, i think i may be having the same issue
<Cimi> tsdgeos, did you ever set up sshebang?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: had Saviq help already
<Cimi> ok
<pete-woods> Saviq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Prompting
<MacSlow> Cimi, is the expected outcome of commenting out the OSKController and the import Unity.Application in main.qml a white screen when the wizard is running during boot?
<Cimi> MacSlow, nope
<Cimi> MacSlow, that might be something else
<Cimi> MacSlow, check debug
<MacSlow> Cimi, where is that written to?
<Cimi> tail -f /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-system-settings-wizard.log
 * MacSlow tries again
<Cimi> MacSlow, I'd also remove the file from config
<Cimi> MacSlow, but it works now
<Cimi> MacSlow, I don't need your help :)
<Saviq> lol
<Cimi> Saviq, well, still crashes with unity.application
<Cimi> Saviq, but I'm waiting for that
<Cimi> Saviq, how about this^ https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1301309 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1301309 in Unity 8 ""reviews" widget not displaying properly" [High,New]
<MacSlow> Cimi, so you see the notifications showing up then?
<Cimi> Saviq, static color and // FIXME or // XXX
<Cimi> MacSlow, I do
<MacSlow> Dude!!!
<MacSlow> Cimi, since when?
<Saviq> Cimi, please fix, it's just white on white
<Cimi> MacSlow, one hour ago
<Cimi> MacSlow, I texted you here
<Cimi> <Cimi> Saviq, it workz!
<Cimi> <Cimi> MacSlow|lunch, don't need you for now
 * MacSlow checks his logs
<MacSlow> Cimi, really didn't see that
 * MacSlow WTF's xhcat
<MacSlow> Cimi, never mind then
<Cimi> MacSlow, if you change nickname, maybe you miss highlight
<Cimi> add MacSlow as a word to highlight
<MacSlow> Cimi, no... it logs everything... and it would still trigger the icon-jiggle-dance... which it did not
<Cimi> so you can be MacSlow|toilet and you'll get it :D
<MacSlow> Cimi, usually yes
<MacSlow> Cimi, so to recap... it was the position of the Notification {...} after all?
<Cimi> MacSlow, no idea
<Cimi> MacSlow, but works now
<Cimi> MacSlow, flashed phone
<Cimi> and other stuff
<dandrader> tsdgeos, trying to understand the Dash code: What does DashContent show and what does ScopeItem show?
<MacSlow> Cimi, I'm removing all the wizard.wifi related bits now... and go back to bug-hunting
<elopio> tsdgeos: I am not, but I can take a look in a moment.
<elopio> MacSlow: you pinged yesterday, right? Can I help you?
<MacSlow> elopio, no... not right now... I might get to you later today with some AP-questions... right now bugs
<elopio> MacSlow: ok
<JohnLea> MacSlow, Saviq; hyia, what is the bug # of the bug you were discussing in the earlier conversation that you wanted feedback on?
<MacSlow> JohnLea, the modal snap-decisions... bug
<MacSlow> #
<MacSlow> ...
<MacSlow> JohnLea, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1285712 https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/210988
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1285712 in Unity 8 "phone notifications should appear modally and block events to the app below" [High,In progress]
<MacSlow> JohnLea, I've attached a screencast of the implementation in action
<Saviq> MacSlow, actually not, JohnLea, bug# 1301682 and bug #1301685
<ubot5> bug 1301685 in Unity 8 "snap decisions don't support a single action button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301685
<MacSlow> JohnLea, but jouni also approved it
<Saviq> bug #1301682
<ubot5> bug 1301682 in Unity 8 "Notifications are not displayed if snap decision visible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301682
<Saviq> JohnLea, ↑
<MacSlow> Saviq, oh... and single button... that would be an interactive notification
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, I commented on both
<Saviq> MacSlow, but since the reworked spec is rather scarce on details, I asked for confirmation
 * Saviq really thinks there's no point in having a single-button snap decision
 * MacSlow agrees
<Saviq> it should either be "Launch, Cancel", or actually nothing in the "OK" case
<Saviq> that bfiller wrote about
<Saviq> i.e. an interactive one
<JohnLea> Saviq, MacSlow; I think bug #1301682 should be marked won't fix because it contradicts the queuing logic defined in section 4.2.2 of https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1puQ9Z0yKqzsQ1VQ1OOBkxgp78iWGnAhAkFXWJFTWIrE/edit#heading=h.kr29xp2emoyq
<ubot5> bug 1301682 in Unity 8 "Notifications are not displayed if snap decision visible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301682
<Saviq> JohnLea, right
<MacSlow> JohnLea, yup
<JohnLea> Saviq, MacSlow; cool, added comment to bug and marked won't fix
<JohnLea> Saviq, MacSlow; also re. single button notifications - if there is only one button in a notification it should actually be a clickable notification - no snap decision should have only one button
<Saviq> JohnLea, yup
<JohnLea> cool - does that answer your questions or was there something else?
<Saviq> JohnLea, please comment on the bugs, that's all, we just wanted confirmation of the Won't Fixes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you have a look at bug #1301871
<ubot5> bug 1301871 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Last track visible on the music carousel can not be used" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301871
<JohnLea> Saviq, commented on bug #1301682 are there any other bugs you need me to look at?
<ubot5> bug 1301682 in Unity 8 "Notifications are not displayed if snap decision visible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301682
<MacSlow> JohnLea, yes... that's how I always viewed the reason which motivated the need for the "interactive notification"... keep the UI cleaner if possible
<Saviq> JohnLea, not atm, thanks
<Saviq> JohnLea, I can't change the status of the ubuntu-ux task, can you please mark it wontfix bug #1301685?
<ubot5> bug 1301685 in Ubuntu UX "snap decisions don't support a single action button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301685
<JohnLea> Saviq, woops, I marked it won't fix in the wrong project.  done now
<mterry> Saviq, in silo 002, USC needs a rebuild.  Changes in mir/devel have broken it again and I updated it to match last night.   I think I need to do the same for unity-mir now
<Saviq> mterry, yay for devel braches...
<Saviq> mterry, just usc for now?
<mterry> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> mterry, kicked
<Cimi> Saviq, so basically what's the import path I should use now?
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm confused because it still crashes at boot
<tsdgeos> Cimi: lp:~aacid/unity8/application_manager_install_fix
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but why is it crashing?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm running before shell
<tsdgeos> unity.application calls ::quit
<pete-woods> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/file-based-infographics/+merge/214020
<tsdgeos> if you're not a qmirguisomethingsomethingapplication
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so how do I get a working oskcontroller and inputfilterarea?
<Cimi> not-mocks
<Cimi> I can always copy the plugins :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you'd have to be a qmirguisomethingsomethingapplication or fix oskcontroller and inputfilterarea to not use the applicationManager
<tsdgeos> or don't use them
<tsdgeos> why do you need them?
<tsdgeos> ah because you're a shell
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Cimshell
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pay respect, I have the power to show on your phone, when you boot, "Welcome to your Cimi phone"
<pete-woods> Saviq: the camera MR https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/camera-app/file-based-infographics/+merge/210573
<pete-woods> (basically it just adds the click hook to say "I'm a source")
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos, yeah, the input area and friends should be a separate API I'd say
<Cimi> Saviq, I can work on it
<Cimi> Saviq, where can I put it? currently it's unity-mir
<Saviq> Cimi, it needs to stay in unity-mir
<Cimi> Saviq, so I can split Unity.Application and create a new module?
<Saviq> Cimi, but needs to be a separate import, something along the lines of Unity.Input
<Cimi> Unity.Cimi ?
<Saviq> greyback, can you do a quick sanity check on what I said ↑?
<Saviq> i.e. we want to be a shell with no app management
<greyback> Saviq: Cimi: when we go the QtCompositor route, both will go away
<greyback> the input filter a consequence of Mir being the compositor and input manager
<Saviq> greyback, well, we'll need *some* input filter still
<Saviq> greyback, since the keyboard might be a larger surface still than the input it will receie
<Saviq> *receive
<greyback> Saviq: with qtcompositor, all input goes directly into Qt's event loop
<Saviq> greyback, i.e. it has key "popups" that go out of the keyboard rectangle
<greyback> and we decide where those input events go to in QML
<greyback> then the QML item that is the target of those events, delivers those events back to the mir client
<greyback> Mir's input system is completely bypassed
<Saviq> greyback, I understand that, but we need that "input-aware" item to be different than the surface item itself (sometimes)
<Cimi> greyback, anyway guys, I need this soon :D
<Cimi> Unity.Input or Inputs?
<Saviq> Cimi, wait, though
<Saviq> Cimi, there's no reason why you'd need to do that when you're the "shell"
<greyback> Saviq: hmm then we need a way for a Mir surface to define its input area, in such a way that QML can make the correct decision where the input event should go
<Cimi> Saviq, it crashes now
<Saviq> greyback, yup
<greyback> InputAreas are guessed by shell right now
<Cimi> Saviq, upstart at boot before unity8
<Saviq> Cimi, "crashes" with the protobuf error?
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, please ask #ubuntu-mir why that could be
<Saviq> Cimi, that sounds like a bug
<greyback> Saviq: as equivalent to what we have now, the shell will know the OSK surface, and we can have it not accept input events outside a certain geometry
<greyback> and thus pass them to whatever is underneath
<Saviq> greyback, yup, exactly what I meant
<Saviq> mardy, hey, re: closing signon-ui window... it looks to me like something doesn't work correctly when we press "Back" in the UI, the surface goes away (blank), but the connection to Mir seems to remain, as we don't see the app closed or something
<mardy> Saviq: I'm not sure how the Mir connection maps to Qt objects, but if it's bound to the QGuiApplication, that's expected: we are not destroying it
<greyback> Saviq: that can be done, need to think about how to design it
<Saviq> mardy, yeah, I think that's the problem, no windows doesn't mean no connection to mir → doesn't mean no app
<greyback> OSKController can move into shell. Only reason it wasn't there is that it used window manager specific methods
<Saviq> greyback, I'd think a kind of "input overrider" thing on surfaces
<mardy> Saviq: so I think it's all correct, right? I'm calling "quitOnLastWindowClosed(false)
<Saviq> mardy, so the process should go straight away?
<greyback> Saviq: would be more pure-qml to have the actual surface Item itself decide whether to accept/reject events
<Saviq> greyback, right, and "come back" if not accepted?
<mardy> Saviq: no, the process stays for some (5, IIRC) seconds, then it quits
<Saviq> mardy, ah, so you disable quitting on last window closed...
<greyback> Saviq: if not accepted, qml will pass it to whatever is underneath
<Saviq> greyback, well, yeah, that's what I meant
<greyback> Saviq: ok, we're on same page
<Saviq> greyback, only thing I'd be scared of in that case would be some input-sniffing attack angle
<Saviq> greyback, i.e. maximized surface that doesn't accept input anywhere
<Saviq> greyback, but maybe paranoid
<Saviq> mardy, so yeah, that sounds like an issue, maybe we need to improve the QPA in that case (no windows → app gone), not my area of expertise, though...
<greyback> Saviq: if it doesn't accept input anywhere, where is the sniffing? But yeah it could be abused. Wuld need shell to decide if requested input region is accepable or not
<Saviq> greyback, doesn't accept, doesn't mean it doesn't listen
<greyback> Saviq: I mean more an app would define a geometry: "this sub region of my surface accepts events, else doesn't" and shell would implement that input policy
<greyback> so we don't trust app to make the accept/reject events decision, shell does it
<Saviq> greyback, right, yeah
<Saviq> greyback, ok, then now we're on the same page ;)
<greyback> Saviq: good
<Saviq> greyback, sounds a lot like window shapes in unity-2d....
<greyback> Saviq: exactly
<Saviq> that api was crazy, though :|
<greyback> how else could it be done? You effectively sent a binary pixmap to the server, about as flexible as it can get.
<greyback> we could be more strict, where any part of app that doesn't receive events, is also made transparent
<greyback> so an app can't draw in a place, but let the input pass through it
<greyback> s/but/yet/
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: in case the fix works for you, feel free to leave a comment here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-mir/quit-manually-started-procs/+merge/214013
<mzanetti> well, if it doesn't too
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: did you also find a cause why it maybe did not accept my SIGTERM from QtC?
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: no... seemed to work fine on the first try here
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: weird maybe its related to SSH somehow, QtC starts the process over a SSH connection
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: shouldn't... but we do some fancy stuff down there in the signal handlers
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: once the new QtC version is out i'll maybe ask you to test it for yourself. I wrote a app that shows me when its receiving a SIGTERM and it did clearly not when i pressed the stop button in QtC
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: i have no idea where to look atm maybe you can help there
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: ok, sure
<dandrader> tsdgeos, greyback: you won't believe what fixed the empty dash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7198880/
<mzanetti> wow...
<greyback> whaaaaa?
<dandrader> scary
<greyback> was disappearingAnimationProgress being animated?
<om26er> Saviq, Hi! Can you remove my name from 'Unity UI stand-up' attendants ? :)
<Saviq> om26er, you're leaving us? :(
<Saviq> ;)
<om26er> hah :D
<dandrader> greyback, well, its value changes when you slide the greeter away
<om26er> Saviq, that was QUICK
<Saviq> ;)
<greyback> Saviq: can you join standup?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: that is veeery weird
<tsdgeos> there's maybe some calculation that breaks that?
<greyback> kgunn: joining us?
<kgunn> crap
<Cimi> mhr3, can you ping tsdgeos and Saviq for standup?
<Saviq> Cimi, in a mtg
<Cimi> ok
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: it does not fix the problem as far as i can see
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: hmm... strange... so its a different one than the settings app has
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: just to make the cross-check: open system-settings, open accounts. swipe both away. close accounts. return to system settings and try opening accounts again
<mzanetti> does it come up?
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: hm no, but i installed your package
<mzanetti> ok... then I maybe messed up with the package :/
 * mzanetti verifies
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: i rebooted would that remove the package_?
<mzanetti> no...
<zbenjamin> ok good, not that there is some sort of default image restore on boot
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: just verified from the commandline that the accounts.ui was still running
<mzanetti> no, there isn't.
 * mzanetti installs the package on another phone
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: indeed.... installing that package on another phone doesn't fix it... seems I messed up somehow
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: ok np
<zbenjamin> mzanetti:lets test it tomorrow again, i'll go to training soon
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: ok... I'll make sure to have a working package for you by tomorrow morning
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: nice thx!
<pete-woods> Saviq: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-1-build/4/console I don't really understand this build error - all I've done is add an unreleased version?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey, I'd like you to look at bug #1300302 please
<ubot5> bug 1300302 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dead area at bottom when scrolling in scopes" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300302
<Saviq> mzanetti, a different fun one for you: bug #1300326
<ubot5> bug 1300326 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shell randomly freezes with grey tint" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300326
<mzanetti> Saviq: that came in with new-scopes I think
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, sure, that's around when it started... but not explained by it...
<Saviq> mzanetti, only thing I can think of is new scopes being more processing-heavy and that surfaced the issue
<mzanetti> might be true...
<mzanetti> Saviq: I have a feeling its related to the thing dandrader had today
<mzanetti> that smoothedanimation in shell.qml
<mzanetti> I'll look into it
<Saviq> mzanetti, coolz, thanks
 * greyback early eod
<mzanetti> hmpf... trying to reproduce the grey tint one, I found another one:
<mzanetti> open an app, swipe it away from the left. you'll be in apps scope. go to the scopes scope, pull in the app from the right, swipe it away from the left again
<mzanetti> you'll be in scopes scope (which is wrong) with the apps scope's header
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, What's the difference between libqt5quick5 and libqt5qml5?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: qml is the language
<tsdgeos> quick is the graphics
<tsdgeos> i.e. blackberry uses qml but not quick
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> they uses qml+cascades
<tsdgeos> ok, you can still use qml+quick, but qml+cascades is the recommended way
<mhr3> mzanetti, everyone tells me that header sucks, and will go away anyway
<mzanetti> mhr3: strangle in this case the header is the only one doing the right thing :D
<mzanetti> but yeah. I've been told so too
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'm just asking as I have the impression I need to debug QtQuick's Image or Qt's Image to figure out the regresssion with the messed up icons when updating a notification.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: which problem do you have?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, when I update the icon (Image {...}) of a notification the element doesn't get correctly updated... although the reported source and sizes are correct
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I tried numerous things on the QML-side all without effect... thus I think this might be a bug introduced by the move from Qt 5.0 to 5.2
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I need to see what's happening behind the scene, when the source of an already created Image get changed
 * MacSlow drops out for food
<elopio> hey unity team. We need another small review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/unity8/dash-apps-visible-ordering/+merge/213913
<tedg> bregma, So I'm looking at your upstart indicator-session patch.
<tedg> bregma, I don't think that we can drop gnome-session support.
<tedg> bregma, It does a lot more on the desktop than just logging out.
<bregma> tedg, yes, I'm not suprized, my patch was mostly exploratory and not intended as a proper solution
<tedg> I feel like we shouldn't be telling Upstart to end the session.
<tedg> We should be telling Unity8 to do it.
<tedg> So it can do "app management stuff" on all the applications.
<bregma> tedg, I am open to better ways to get things working
<tedg> Let's see if Saviq is up late :-)
<tedg> There's an API that Unity7 uses to pop up the logout dialogs, no?
<tedg> Is that something from gnome-session or something else?
<Saviq> wtf?
<tedg> Heh
 * Saviq sleeps
<tedg> Saviq, We're talking about how to logout in the Unity8 world
<Saviq> you don't
<tedg> i.e. who should indicator-session talk to.
<tedg> On desktop
<tedg> We can talk to Upstart and just bring the whole thing down, but it seems like Unity8 should orchestrate bringing down apps.
<Saviq> so, being frank, /me is drunk now, please file a bug, and I'll get to it tomorra?
<Saviq> afk
 * tedg is trying to decide if being drunk will get him more or less of what he wants :-)
<bregma> tedg, should upstart now be reponsible to shutting down Uniy 8 gracefully, along with everything else it starts in the session?
<bregma> *not
<bregma> let me rephrase: I would think upstart itself should be responsible for stopping what it started on session shutdown
<tedg> Sure, and it will, but there could be things like grace periods.
<tedg> For instance to give apps a chance to save one last time.
<tedg> Those signals all go via the session management interface, which is the app manager in Unity.
<bregma> I would expect upstart to ask Unity to shut down, which would then ask all its spawn to do their thing
<bregma> in a nice, orderly and heirarchical fashion
<tedg> Upstart only gives it 5 seconds to do so.
<bregma> it takes 20 seconds to shut down and reboot my laptop, what is Uniy doing that takes that long?
<tedg> It can't have a sophisticated conversation with the apps
<bregma> anyway, can't upstart be configured to be more patient?
<bregma> I want all things not unnatural to have a beautiful symmetry
<tedg> Sure, and actually Unity8 does configure it longer than that because apport couldn't get stack traces in time :-)
<tedg> But, I think it's the wrong place to bring down the session in an orderly way.
<bregma> would systemd do a better job? *ducks*
<tedg> Heh, not really. The init systems are roughly the same.
<tedg> (in this regard)
<tedg> I think we want Unity8 to tell upstart when it's ready to go so it can pop user interaction dialogs, etc.
<tedg> Things that might happen on "human time" -- they suck, but eh, we have to work with those humans.
<bregma> well, that's not going to happen before final freeze for 14.04
<bregma> how about system("pkill unity8"); ?
<tedg> Heh
<tedg> I'd rather add an API that Unity8 just did "exit()" on.
<tedg> bregma, Look at unity8-mir.conf, the stop conditions there make sense.
<tedg> bregma, bug 1302213
<ubot5> bug 1302213 in Unity 8 "API to bring down the session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302213
<tedg> bregma, In a nutshell, I think we can wait to see what Saviq says, but I'd rather do that or just call "stop unity8"
<tedg> bregma, And let that bring down the sessions.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-04
<vintox> hi guys
<vintox> can someone help me with compiz please?
<mzanetti> dednick: hey, the unlock SIM entry is gone again
<dednick> mzanetti: can you run the indicators-client and get a copy of the network indicator info?
<mzanetti> dednick: how?
<mzanetti> dednick: do I need to install the indicators-client?
<mzanetti> dednick: 'cause this is a read only dogfooding phone
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah
<mzanetti> but I guess I can make it writable to debug this and then flash it again
<dednick> and then. in the indicators-client, click on the network indicator, and de-select enable visual representation
<mzanetti> dednick: ok. will take a bit as I have an appointment soon and when I come back a bunch of meetings. but I'll try to get it debugged today
<dednick> mzanetti: ok. thanks
<mzanetti> greyback: check out the last comments on that bug... I'm not sure what to do with it tbh
<mzanetti> greyback: basically what it says is that we shouldn't ever use stopApplication() but just close the app's window and hope that the app is implemented in a way that it calls quit() on its own when the window closes
<greyback> mzanetti: I'm not sure if mir let's shell close a surface right now
<greyback> lets
<mzanetti> greyback: but isn't that what's already happening?
<greyback> mzanetti: we start/stop apps, but we don't close their surfaces on them, just hide them
<mzanetti> hmm.. ok
<sil2100> tsdgeos: hi! Saviq not around today?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: he's travelling back home
<tsdgeos> sil2100: maybe in the late afternoon/eveining
<sil2100> ah, thanks
<sil2100> tsdgeos: anyway, since you might know some info about this one - did you have any time to look into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1256360 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256360 in Mir "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures() from mir::scene::GLPixelBuffer::~GLPixelBuffer() from mir::scene::ThreadedSnapshotStrategy::~ThreadedSnapshotStrategy()" [High,New]
<sil2100> tsdgeos: I have been told that management thinks about making that a promotion blocker ;/
<tsdgeos> sil2100: that's only on shutdown of unity8
<tsdgeos> least important thing ever imho
<tsdgeos> that's all i can say :D
<sil2100> tsdgeos: yeah, well, I'm not management so ;p
<tsdgeos> i can show you much more worse things i'd like to consider a blocker
<sil2100> tsdgeos: I also thought about it as low prio, but it seems there are people that want this gone
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i did not look at it at all, you'll have to get Saviq
<sil2100> k, thanks ;)
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> i did look at it but not past the "ok it's on crash not important"
<tsdgeos> phase
<Oxid> Всем привет. Кто может помочь? Панель Unity (ширина) не учитывается, получается ширина окон больше на ширину панели, края окон срезаются.
<xnox> Oxid: please try #ubuntu-ru there are not that many russian speaking people here.
<Zhenech> Oxid, this is mostly a development related and english speaking channel
<xnox> Oxid: or try in english, if you can =)
<Oxid> ok :)
<Oxid> Hello. Who can help? Panel Unity (width) is not taken into account, it turns out windows more width to the width of the panel, the edges beveled windows.
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/carouselLastItemClick/+merge/214230
<tsdgeos> or mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/carouselLastItemClick/+merge/214230
<Cimi> tsdgeos, why no stepanimation at end?
<Cimi> I'm not convinced
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ?
<tsdgeos> i do have a stepanimation at end
<tsdgeos> you didn't
<tsdgeos> so convince yourself
<tsdgeos> and then go review the code again
<tsdgeos> and even may use tryCarousel
<tsdgeos> before commenting on it :)
<Cimi> ahahah
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so why you added it?
<tsdgeos> because
<tsdgeos> i'm pretty sure the only reason it was there it was because the last x calculation was buggy
<tsdgeos> as it was (since that's the other thing i fixed)
<tsdgeos> and that was only there to hide it
<tsdgeos> note the real fix is inside the getXFromContinuousIndex function
<tsdgeos> and anyway i'm not claiming i understand the code, i just claim it fixes stuff ;)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you're free to provide an alternate fix :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, found the original code
<Cimi> hold on
<Cimi> tsdgeos, actually, this part is missing
<Cimi> it comes with a big commit
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'd not approve the branch until I realise what's going omn
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that's why i asked you to review
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so my idea
<Cimi> tsdgeos, is that you can scroll without reaching the end
<Cimi> imagine you scroll 98%
<Cimi> tsdgeos, in this case you _need? the step animation
<tsdgeos> you do
<Cimi> ok cool
<Cimi> so when you're at the end
<Cimi> do you still need it?
<tsdgeos> you do
<Cimi> nope
<tsdgeos> you do because your code checks for < 1 pixel
<tsdgeos> and the list with scale and stuff
<tsdgeos> it's not that accurate
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'll review the branch properly
<tsdgeos> so you basically "reset" the position
<Cimi> with manual testing and such
<tsdgeos> Cimi: thanks for doing what i asked you to do, that is really helpful :)
<tsdgeos> mterry: mornings
<mterry> tsdgeos, hello!
<tsdgeos> mterry: deja-dup killed my machine this morning on boot :'(
<mterry> tsdgeos, killed your machine?
<tsdgeos> ate all my RAM
<tsdgeos> took me 30 min to kill it and recover from so much swapping :D
<mterry> Huh....
<mterry> tsdgeos, I've had a report on Fedora of that a while ago, but no one could reproduce
<tsdgeos> mterry: i can't either
<tsdgeos> rebooted again just to try
<tsdgeos> and it all went fine
<mterry> tsdgeos, sorry bro  :-/
<tsdgeos> mterry: no worries, i know it's close to imposible to debug
<tsdgeos> mterry: do you think there's anything i can do to help in the future in case it happens again?
<tsdgeos> ls
<tsdgeos> wops :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, uh...  I guess get a backtrace of what it thinks it's doing.  But that's hard if your system is going kaput
<mterry> tsdgeos, do you know if this was the deja-dup-monitor exe or the deja-dup one?
<tsdgeos> i remember a monitor in the top/iotop output
<tsdgeos> so probably the first
<mzanetti> Saviq: you around yet?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: he was travelling this morning, not sure he had time to get home already
<mzanetti> greyback: just realized that the bug is only invalid for the settings app.
<mzanetti> greyback: I've added the checklist in case we want to land this for now
<greyback> mzanetti: ok. I'll have to leave it to you to find out if that solution is acceptable to people
<mzanetti> greyback: ok. but if it isn't I'll have to leave the other fix to you :P
<greyback> mzanetti: ok
<tedg> Saviq, ping bug 1302213
<ubot5> bug 1302213 in Unity 8 "API to bring down the session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302213
<mhr3> didrocks, need your help with the sobump
<didrocks> mhr3: sure?
<mhr3> didrocks, sure :)
<didrocks> ahah, was more "sure, what's up?"
<didrocks> but if you are really really sure… :p
<mhr3> didrocks, so problem we just realized we have - the libunity-scopesX pkg contains binaries for scoperunner and scoperegistry
<mhr3> and those link against the lib
<mhr3> but they're not versioned in anyway, so you can't really install both libunity-scopes0 and 1
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> do you want to?
<mhr3> do i just add breaks, replaces, conflicts to 1, to get rid of 0?
<didrocks> exactly
<didrocks> conflict/replaces/provides
<didrocks> rather
<mhr3> provides?
<didrocks> to help apt to understand the transition
<didrocks> yeah
<mhr3> no breaks?
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> how to phrase that
<mhr3> and it would provide 0?
<didrocks> let's say "breaks is temporary"
<didrocks> it's a transiant state
<didrocks> but libunity0 would be reinstalled at a later point
<didrocks> conflict is definitive
<didrocks> yeah, provides is an issue
<didrocks> don't set it
<didrocks> however, apt may have some troubles upgrading
<mhr3> so just conflicts + replaces?
<didrocks> how many packages have a dependency on libunity-scopes0?
<mhr3> directly, zero
<mhr3> it's via libunity-scopes-dev
<didrocks> and what's dep on libunity-scopes-dev?
<didrocks> not a whole lot I guess
<mhr3> 4 pkgs
<didrocks> hum
<Saviq> mzanetti, now
<didrocks> $ reverse-depends libunity-scopes0
<didrocks> * unity-plugin-scopes
<didrocks> * unity-scope-click [amd64 arm64 armhf i386]
<mzanetti> Saviq: wb
<didrocks> * unity-scope-mediascanner2
<didrocks> * unity-scope-scopes
<didrocks> that should be enough
<didrocks> to force the transition
<didrocks> so yeah, only conflicts + replaces
<mhr3> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: on the last 2 comments in here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-mir/+bug/1273781
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273781 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "If you open the accounts page in the settings app and close it you can't reopen it" [Undecided,In progress]
<mzanetti> Saviq: does that mean we don't want this fix? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-mir/quit-manually-started-procs/+merge/214013
<mhr3> didrocks, and the ultimate solution is to start versioning everything, so that 0 and 1 could be installed in parallel, right?
<mzanetti> or should we do this for now until Mir properly closes the window
<mhr3> didrocks, meaning the "proper" solution
<Saviq> mardy, can we SIGTERM the signon-ui for now? ↑↑
<didrocks> mhr3: there is no chance for a service using on libunity version to be compatible with the other one?
<didrocks> mhr3: like, dbus protocol being compatible? (if any)
<Saviq> mzanetti, q:, though, are we SIGSTOP'ing non-upstart apps?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<mzanetti> Saviq: we get the PID from mir and use that one to SIG*
<mzanetti> Saviq: except for closing down we use upstart's PID which isn't set in this case
<mhr3> didrocks, scopes by 3rd parties will be built using any released soversion, so we will need to provide compability
<Saviq> mzanetti, so SIGTERM isn't enough
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need SIGCONT, too
<mardy> Saviq: I'd rather not... though in practice I don't think that this will cause big problems
<mzanetti> Saviq: I tried. it is enough
<didrocks> mhr3: part of the issue is that now britney is only offering you to have one version at any time
<Saviq> mzanetti, when a process is SIGSTOP, it can't do anything in reaction to a SIGTERM
<didrocks> mhr3: or you need to fork the source
<mhr3> didrocks, who's britney? :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: also we don't SIGCONT other apps before asking upstart to close them
<mhr3> spears?
<mardy> Saviq, mzanetti: I'd vote for unconfined processes not to be stopped, if my vote has any importance :-)
<didrocks> mhr3: she doesn't sing though :p it's what is handling proposed -> release pocket migration
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's different, upstart SIGTERMs and SIGKILLs after 5s
<Saviq> mardy, that'd be an interim solution
<mhr3> didrocks, we'll need to do something about it
<mhr3> didrocks, but it doesn't have to be done now
<mardy> Saviq: why interim? Can't it be like that forever?
<mhr3> didrocks, haven't reached 1.0 yet :)
<Saviq> mardy, I mean SIGTERM would be interim
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, I think we'll have to fork the source or multiple builds from same source…
<Saviq> mardy, but anyway, shell has no idea of confined or unconfined
<mardy> Saviq: ah, OK
<mhr3> didrocks, i guess so :/
<mzanetti> mardy: this just handles the case that upstart say "huh, I can't stop that app"
<mardy> Saviq, mzanetti: OK
<mzanetti> mardy: in this case we send it a SIGTERM (for now). as your suggestion (which I think we all agree with) requires more work in the lower layers first
<Saviq> mardy, long-term we'll definitely ask the app to quit gracefully, and probably kill it after a timeout
<Saviq> mardy, might be different for trusted helpers, though
<mardy> Saviq: what about your idea to send the window closed event to all apps (even those started by upstart), before killing them? That sounded very reasonable to me
<mardy> mzanetti: OK, that should be fine
<Saviq> mardy, yeah, that'd be the plan
<Saviq> mardy, and term/kill after a timeout
<Saviq> mardy, but again, trusted helpers will probably be exempt from that
<Saviq> mzanetti, but really, you can't TERM an STOP'ed app
<Saviq> mzanetti, so either we're not STOPing, which would be a bug in itself
<Saviq> mzanetti, or your testing failed :)
 * Saviq goes for foo
<mzanetti> I tend to agree with you from a theoretical POV, but my observations have been different
<Saviq> d
<mzanetti> Saviq: wait
<mzanetti> will you joing the meetin now?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I mean food like in the kitchen
<mardy> wait! The food is poisoned!
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> ssshhht
<tedg> mzanetti, Saviq, so this was an issue for the QA folks, in that they want to stop an app via UAL that Unity has SIGSTOP'd.
<Saviq> tedg, yeah, we should SIGCONT them before stopping via UAL
<Saviq> tedg, ah
<tedg> I'm curious whether we shouldn't be SIGCONT'ing them
<Saviq> you mean completely outside
<tedg> Yeah, via the test script
<Saviq> tedg, yeah, they need to SIGCONT them indeed
<Saviq> tedg, upstart will SIGKILL them, though, so they will exit after 5s
<tedg> Yeah, and they're seeing that, but they'd like to be able be a little better.
<tedg> Is there a way to ask Unity to close an app?
<tedg> Like that QA could use.
<tedg> I feel a little weird just sending SIGCONT blindly.
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... the seems we're failing to SIGSTOP those not started by upstart
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I thought so, which might actually be OK
<tedg> mzanetti, Saviq, Are you not starting unconfined apps using upstart?
<tedg> Well UAL.
<mzanetti> tedg: there are some exceptions. if you launch the online-accunts-ui from the settings app for example
<mzanetti> tedg: or autopilot runs most of them by system call still
<mzanetti> tedg: or qtcreator does currently
<tedg> That's just because of the trusted session stuff not being complete?
<tedg> Those all go away with the sidestage stuff landing, no?
<tedg> i.e. no --desktop_file_hint=
<pete-woods> Saviq: just letting you know I fixed the embarrassing build failure in the libusermetrics branch
<Saviq> pete-woods, oh ok, didn't know there was one :)
<Saviq> pete-woods, will kick the silo again soon
<pete-woods> yeah, symbols fail
<pete-woods> teach me to push without running bzr bd
<kgunn> Saviq: so i asked camako & AlbertA to jump on the "unity8 crashes" during AP that someone debugged to be a mir prob...
<kgunn> can someone provide some color commentary ?
<kgunn> e.g. it lead back to an old bug we thot was fixed, so i'm thinking diff root cause
<tedg> "They're debugging this like a NASCAR race on the last turn! Crashes Everywhere!"
<kgunn> just looking for a breadcrumb trail
 * tedg does color
<kgunn> thanks tedg :) :/
<tedg> kgunn, if you can make my phone update faster I'll have less time for IRC :-)
<kgunn> lol
 * davmor2 slips a 4g chip into tedg  's phone
<kgunn> AlbertA: camako ...so i think maybe the more appropriate bug is this one
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1302550
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256360 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1302550 unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures() from mir::scene::GLPixelBuffer::~GLPixelBuffer() from mir::scene::ThreadedSnapshotStrategy::~ThreadedSnapshotStrategy()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kgunn> ....which someone dup'd, and probably too quickly imho
<AlbertA> kgunn: ahh ok, so this is the more recent occurrence then:
<AlbertA> kgunn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1302550
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256360 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1302550 unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures() from mir::scene::GLPixelBuffer::~GLPixelBuffer() from mir::scene::ThreadedSnapshotStrategy::~ThreadedSnapshotStrategy()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kgunn> yes
<AlbertA> I see
<AlbertA> ok I'll take a look
<Saviq> tedg, yes, that will go away ultimately
<Saviq> kgunn, the glDeleteTextures one?
<tedg> Saviq, Will or has? I figured it was already gone :-)
<Saviq> tedg, will, has not, yet
<Saviq> kgunn, it happens on unity8 exit sometimes
<tedg> Saviq, K
<tedg> Saviq, Thoughts on the session shutdown?
<Saviq> kgunn, so if you just go "while true; do restart unity8; done", you
<Saviq> 'll get it after a few runs
<Saviq> tedg, I think maybe we should just mimic the gnome-session api?
<tedg> Saviq, It's pretty big as it deals with all the session management stuff. The command we're interested in is just "LogOut()"
<Saviq> tedg, sure, we can start with that, and grow it as we go
<tedg> Saviq, So really you are, if you want to call it LogOut I'm fine with that :-)
<Saviq> tedg, think we should put this on the same interface name, or is that a bad thing to do?
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> object path I meant
<tedg> Saviq, I think it's bad for two reasons, one some but not all is kinda confusing, and two gnome-session is going away upstream. They probably won't keep the path either.
<Saviq> tedg, there should be some fdo spec ;)
<tedg> There's some work on that.
<Saviq> oh, so maybe we could try and go towards that
<tedg> Unfortunately it's mixing application management and session management.
<tedg> They're focused on the inhibition problem, which we want to go through the Application Lifecycle stuff.
<kgunn> AlbertA: camako ....scrollback saviq says just go "while true; do restart unity8; done" you'll hit it after a few runs...
<kgunn> its an issue because unity8 is exited for our AP testing
<kgunn> camako: AP == autopilot :)
<Saviq> kgunn, camako, AlbertA, obvious issue for debugging is that it's running under upstart, you might want to run it under gdb, so `stop unity8`, export MIR_ things (you can check which in initctl get-env --global | grep MIR), and then loop it under gdb
<Saviq> SIGILL on startup is expected, so you might go "gdb -ex run -ex continue unity8" or so
<greyback> from the bug descriptiong, it's using the app screenshot code, so just starting/stopping unity8 probably won't reproduce it. You need an app to be running
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, that description might be wrong
<Saviq> greyback, i.e. I initially thought that
<Saviq> greyback, but not sure any more
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> I think I got it without apps, too
<tedg> Saviq, So, I need a yes/no on adding a logout function. I'll take anything as the path/interface name that you'd like :-)
 * tedg reloaded the bug
<tedg> Saviq, Thanks!
<Saviq> tedg, cheers, hope to make it happen next week
<AlbertA> kgunn: I just noticed this branch hasn't landed for a while in papi:
<AlbertA> lp:~andreas-pokorny/platform-api/fix-cross-compiling
<AlbertA> kgunn: who needs to review it?
<AlbertA> anpok:^
<om26er> mzanetti, hi
<Saviq> mzanetti, one for you: bug #1302761
<ubot5> bug 1302761 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Wrong icon when dragging items in the launcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302761
<kgunn> AlbertA: i got sidetracked...but on that papi MP...i'll try to land
<AlbertA> kgunn: thanks
<AlbertA> Saviq: thanks I used list-env
<AlbertA> Saviq: however you do require something exercising the snapshot
<AlbertA> Saviq: otherwise there's no texture to delete and no issue
<AlbertA> kgunn: camako: I don't have a reproduction case yet, but I think this is simply a case
<AlbertA> kgunn: camako: glDeleteTextures is called from a thread other than the one that created the texture
<AlbertA> kgunn: camako: we should just do make current before deleting the texture as that object uniquely owns its gl context
<camako> AlbertA: sounds good to me
<Saviq> AlbertA, I wasn't sure it was limited to a screenshot case, but does make sense
<kgunn> AlbertA: camako ...so, i suppose we'll wanna hot fix mir/trusty as well as devel
<camako> AlbertA: we shld be careful that his doesn't get called too often... Makecurrent is expensive...
<AlbertA> kgunn: so mir 18 has been promoted already?
<kgunn> AlbertA: nope...
<AlbertA> camako: we are already calling make current all the time :)
<camako> AlbertA: Calling thread doesn't have a way of notifying the rendering thread, so it can call this?
<AlbertA> camako: it's in the destructor though so it will be whatever that thread is
<kgunn> in fact i was just wondering if i should grab the 018 tag version of devel...or go for the top of the tree ?
<AlbertA> kgunn: I wondered about tagging minor version in devel
<AlbertA> kgunn: then grabbin that...but don't kow if duflu would agree
<kgunn> _exactly_
<kgunn> i suppose 0.1.8 tag is safer...cause i know he tested it
<AlbertA> camako: I suppose though we could shift the texture deletion to the stop call in the functor
<AlbertA> camako: but then you have to touch the Pixel buffer interface which assumes no gl
<AlbertA> camako: the GLPixelBuffer has no idea from what thread is being called
<camako> Probably not a good place then...
<AlbertA> camako: it any case, it's the destructor, which will only be called when the server is shutdown - so not often
<camako> In my mind, all threads, should have a way of talking to the render thread when they want gl work done...
<kgunn> probably more concerning that you say we're calling makecurrent "all the time" already
<camako> But ok.. we'll get there I guess
<AlbertA> kgunn: make current should only be expensive the first time I thought
<AlbertA> kgunn: assuming you don't change thread contexts
<kgunn> right, context switch is a buzz kill
<AlbertA> camako: but in this case this is special work, it's not exactly rendering or compositing, it's snapshotting a client surface independently of compositing
<camako> So glReadPixels?
<AlbertA> camako: that's the current implementation yeah
<camako> Hmm.. Why is it doing glDeleteTextures then?
<AlbertA> camako: it's attaching the client surface, rendering to an fbo then glReadPixels
<AlbertA> camako: attaching the client surface to a texture
<camako> I see
<AlbertA> camako: I don't have the history context on this
 * AlbertA adds todo item to provide a platform specific implementation that just mmaps perhaps
<camako> Calling makecurrent in this case is ok... But if there are all these threads hitting gl (and hence doing makecurrent) we shld pbably fix it in time
<AlbertA> camako: well a gl context is created solely for the snapshoting, so it should be fine
<AlbertA> camako: it should not perturb the compositor's gl context
<kgunn> camako: alf would be the one to quiz in the snapshot case
<camako> ok
<AlbertA> kgunn: camako: https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/mir/fix-1256360/+merge/214355
<AlbertA> kgunn: camako: I didn't get to repro the issue though - also I would think this would crash all the time...strange that reports don't say that
<camako> AlbertA: that's curious
<camako> AlbertA: I'd think that too
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-30
<Saviq> o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you better?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, very much so, thanks
<tsdgeos> :)
<Saviq> I don't remember having been killed like that for a wee
<Saviq> k
<Saviq> dednick, hey, you been able to reproduce bug #1436982 ?
<ubot5> bug 1436982 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity freezes for a few seconds when 'clear all' is tapped in Notifications" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436982
<dednick> Saviq: hey. haven't tried yet. busy with the AP tests for sprint
<Saviq> kk
<dednick> I can give it a try though...
<dednick> shouldnt take long
<dednick> alkthough i seem to have lost my simcard :/
<seb128> Saviq, hey, wb
<Saviq> seb128, thanks
<seb128> Saviq, bug #1435988 ... no, no idea, but I hit it a few time and I saw askubuntu and g+ comment from customers who hit it as well
<ubot5> bug 1435988 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "sometime right edge swip stop working on the lockscreen" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435988
<seb128> it's quite confusing if you are used to unlock from that side
<Saviq> agreed, not sure how to diagnose, unfortunately
<seb128> Saviq, for sure there is a way to work on it out of that having steps to reproduce
<seb128> incomplete seems a poor status
<seb128> it's going to expire and autoclose
<seb128> but it's a valid bu
<seb128> bug
<Saviq> here ya go, Confirmed
<seb128> thanks
<dednick> Saviq: can confirm. it's quite bad :(
<dednick> seems to be whenever anything is added/removed from notifications.
<Saviq> mhm, triaged it, will try in rtm too, feels like a regression
<dednick> Saviq: do the autopilot tests always run in the same order?
<Saviq> dednick, no
<dednick> Saviq: why not?
<Saviq> dednick, I think they're randomized on purpose
<dednick> Saviq: ah. k
<Saviq> dednick, because that could hide issues with the tests :)
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. figured.
<dednick> should probably run them twice in that case ;)
<dednick> in smoke tests anyway
<dednick> unity: anyone know if there's a way to gracefully exit phablet-test-run before it's finished?
<Saviq> dednick, don't think there is
<Saviq> dednick, it's just an autopilot call on the device, and I don't think AP can do anything smart on Ctrl+C or anything
<Saviq> dednick, btw, can't seem to reproduce the clear-all lag on rtm, so likely a regression
<Mirv> tsdgeos: hey, back to bug #1421009, I've just added a comment explaining various suites that 100% pass on mako without the PPA, and have failures with the PPA even with the AP fix. did you see the failures and do you have any insight where the timing (?) problems could lie? I'd ping brendand next again from QA but I believe it'd help them the more they know about how the system changes with the Qt patches.
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it's hard to explain
<tsdgeos> honestly of all the failures i've been able to find
<tsdgeos> none actually seemed qdbus related
<tsdgeos> which to me they seem like they've been there all the time
<tsdgeos> just hidden by qdbus serializing lots of things on the main thread
<tsdgeos> which is no longer happening with these patches
<tsdgeos> so threads run more "freely"
<tsdgeos> i'll write that in the bug
<tsdgeos> now, i agree there's probably easier ways to fix the bug "for now"
<tsdgeos> without that large patchset
<Mirv> tsdgeos: indeed I can on a high level understand how threads flowing freely affects many things. but it seems that the failures we get on mako are not "this test is failing", but "tests fail randomly"
<tsdgeos> if we know that it comes from the fact that libusermetrics is using dbus now
<tsdgeos> Mirv: that's what threads have
<tsdgeos> they always run in different order
<Mirv> right, it seems it was introduced when the libusermetrics landing happened
<tsdgeos> so stuff will fail randomly
<tsdgeos> Mirv: you would not know which landing specifically?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libusermetrics/1.1.1+15.04.20150219-0ubuntu1 that landed on image #106 on 20150220: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/106.changes
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and it's not really that it started using dbus, maybe it started it using differently, now via click
<Mirv> diff at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/198152771/libusermetrics_1.1.1%2B14.10.20141020-0ubuntu1_1.1.1%2B15.04.20150219-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, here's what we talked about last week: bug #1438172
<ubot5> bug 1438172 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Non-pinned apps disappear when push counter cleared" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438172
<mzanetti> Saviq, ack, thanks
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi :), did you see an issue like that on unity7/bamf? https://answers.launchpad.net/plank/+question/263909
<tsdgeos> noone knows how to disable apparmor?
<tsdgeos> i want it to make it stop unable to do my work
<tsdgeos> it's annoying how underdocumented it is
<seb128> tsdgeos, how does he stop you to do your work?
<tsdgeos> seb128: i can't run autopilot tests
<seb128> why not?
<tsdgeos> because it complains about autopilot not being able to access dbus
<seb128> if that's a specific bug we should fix it for everyone
<tsdgeos> the bug is that one needs 154 commands to run autopilot tests it may seem :D
<seb128> can you open at least a bug about it (if not done yet)?
<seb128> tsdgeos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor
<tsdgeos> seb128: phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable as suggested by Mirv fixed it
<seb128> good
<Mirv> there are a bit too many things people need to remember when running AP tests
<Mirv> I'm using ubuntu-ui-toolkit's test script, but ideally 'phablet-test-run' would unlock and lit the phone, enable dbus probe, checkout and update tests if necessary, install needed dependencies etc
<seb128> yeah, the wrapper should default to that maybe, or be smart and detect when it's needed
<greyback> +1
<om26er> tsdgeos, Hi! some times on first boot my dash (...and all other scopes) looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/crDZ2G8.png
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> the empty images is back
<om26er> icons do get automatically loaded after like 2 minutes flat
<tsdgeos> om26er: which image?
<om26er> tsdgeos, vivid-proposed, latest.
<om26er> r168
<tsdgeos> om26er: is it possible that you have very bad network at that point?
<om26er> tsdgeos, could be, my internet have not been too great.
<om26er> tsdgeos, but why does it affect click scope
<tsdgeos> because how quick loads async images
<tsdgeos> once there's 8 http async images loading
<tsdgeos> it won't load any other
<tsdgeos> even if it's a local file
<tsdgeos> which is stupid and i fixed it for Qt 5.6
<tsdgeos> i could try to convince ourselves to run a patch not to do that in Qt 5.4
<tsdgeos> i guess
<tsdgeos> om26er: can you open a bug and i'll see what i can do to convince people to accept that patch and then we can see if it's really the fix or not?
<om26er> tsdgeos, sure.
<mhall119> w/w #unity
<davmor2> tsdgeos: not meaning to be funny, but these are installed apps where the icon is in the desktop file so why would BB speed matter at all?  It should fetch from local and not touch the net at all surely?
<tsdgeos> davmor2: you may want to read the explanation i already gave
<davmor2> tsdgeos: ah yeap got it
<mzanetti> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-launcher-losing-apps/+merge/254613
<Saviq> mzanetti, tx!
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-31
<TheMuso> bschaefer, bregma, is there any particular reason there is 2 separate private ExpanderView classes in dash/FilterExpanderLabel.cpp and unity-shared/SearchBar.cpp? I see a slight difference in FindAreaUnderMouse, so I would think this could be worked around.
<TheMuso> bschaefer, bregma, I ask because I need to implement some a11y for the ExpanderView class in the searchbarcode to get at the filter results label properly."
<bregma> TheMuso, I admit I have no idea, Trevinho might know best but he's not back until Wednesday I believe
<TheMuso> bregma: Ok thanks.
<bschaefer> i dont know either :(
<TheMuso> Ok thanks guys, I'll poke Trevinho later this week.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i have a few patches more for the qtdbus thing that should help, can you rebuild the silo?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, sure.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10710979/
<Mirv> omg :) ok, starting to pull those.
<Mirv> I wish there was an option besides "pull ongoing upstream development rewrite".. but as long as it works..
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yeah :/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the patches need some rebasing for 5.4 but I survived the previous ones too. some objects/functions renamed.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ok, tell me if you need help
<tsdgeos> dednick: how's the autopilot stuff going? i see  it's down to less failures, did you track down the issues with dragging?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah. was down to the screen switching off when we locked the phone. We simulated it using uinput to press power button twice. But sometimes it would only press once, causing screen to remain off.
<dednick> tsdgeos: i think creating the uinput device and using it immediately was the issue. I don't think udev picks up the create immediately, so the first press might be missed by mir input handler.
<tsdgeos> dednick: so basically what my autopilot patch fixes?
<dednick> tsdgeos: what fix?
<tsdgeos> it's funny if i wanted to fix only the password -> assword usecase
<tsdgeos> but it would fix the rest too
<tsdgeos> dednick: the one you reviewed :D
<dednick> tsdgeos: no, its different. doesnt use the keyboard
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> but it's interesting
<dednick> power button goes directly through udev
<tsdgeos> because i remember the testcase also has something like pre-create uinput stuff
<tsdgeos> dednick: ah it's us writing to udev direclty? not though autopilot?
<dednick> tsdgeos: but yeah. might be the same issue
<dednick> tsdgeos: well, it's autopilot-uinput
<dednick> which creates a /dev/uinput device
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> but it's also precreated i think
<tsdgeos> let me see
<dednick> tsdgeos: it is in autopilot uinput, but not in our test
<tsdgeos> ahh
<tsdgeos> right
<dednick> tsdgeos: the lock method is global
<tsdgeos> so we do
<tsdgeos> uinput = evdev.UInput(name='unity8-autopilot-power-button',
<tsdgeos> 7	devnode='/dev/autopilot-uinput')
<tsdgeos> in our own code
<dednick> yeah, but we use it immediately
<tsdgeos> correct
<tsdgeos> that's bound to race like the thing i was fixing
<dednick> ya. i'm considering putting in a global one somewhere if possible.
<dednick> a pre-created one i mean
<dednick> tsdgeos: I'll also see if i can write an AP test for the lock alone. so we can make sure it doesn't regress and cause this confusion issue again.
<tsdgeos> cool :)
<dednick> even though it probably belongs in unity-system-compositor.
<mzanetti> dandrader, hmm... have you ever tried the unity-desktop-session-mir?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I don't think so
<mzanetti> dandrader, looks like the patch with the surface focusing broke that
<Mirv> mmh, that QDBusUtil::dbusService
<mzanetti> anyone knows how to disable the edges intro?
<mzanetti> I tried this
<mzanetti> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=com.canonical.PropertyService /com/canonical/PropertyService com.canonical.PropertyService.SetProperty string:edge boolean:false
<mzanetti> but doesn't seem to change anything
<mzanetti> Saviq, ^
<Mirv> mzanetti: sudo -S dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:false ?
<mzanetti> vesar, ^
<mzanetti> Mirv, well, on desktop that is
<mzanetti> but I'll try
<Mirv> oh, that's indeed for phone
<Mirv> worth trying
<Mirv> well, not worth with User32011 probably...
<mzanetti> yeah changing "user32011" to user1000 should do
<mzanetti> whoever came up with that dbus-send syntax...
<mzanetti> seriously...
<Mirv> :D
<Mirv> mzanetti: indeed, it should be inline xml!
<mzanetti> vesar, try this:
<Mirv> the longer the line the more professional it looks
<mzanetti> sudo -S dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:false
<mzanetti> Mirv, I wonder why phablet-config does that on com.canonical.PropertyService, not on AccountsService
<mzanetti> vesar_, try this:
<mzanetti> sudo -S dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:false
<Mirv> mzanetti: these are mostly pieces of wisdoms that spread by copy-pasting around.. and people don't feel ownership of phablet-tools
<vesar> Mir, mzanetti: oh boy. That worked!
<mzanetti> cool
<vesar> Mirv, ^
<mzanetti> thanks Mirv
<vesar> Thanks guys
<Mirv> no problem, great that there's something that works. I think my last unity8 on desktop tryout stopped at the same problem.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do you have an eta for the new qt with the patches? or may be worth me compiling it myself so i can keep trying?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the User1000 bit is because you're talking to the system dbus so you need to identify the user on whose behalf you want this change
<mzanetti> sure
<mzanetti> I was more wondering why the phablet-config tool seems to set something on PropertyService instead of AccountsService
<Saviq> mterry should know, but ultimately I imagine PropertyService is just another entry point to AccountsService
<mzanetti> yeah, would make sense
<mzanetti> anyhow. problem solved by now
<Mirv> tsdgeos: still building locally as I combined an upload seb is currently doing plus the DBus patches needed some more fixing (all QDBusUtil::dbusService -> dbusServiceString() etc). I will push it once it builds. if you want to test on your own, this is what I'm currently building http://paste.ubuntu.com/10711883/ (applies on top of lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src)
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> maybe helps if i build locally to speed up testing in case something explodes
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it seems my local build is pass the build phase, in unit tests, so I'll push a test build to the PPA now
<Mirv> amd64 build will take 2h 23min based on previous ppa build
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: hey is unity8-desktop-session-mir working ok ?
 * kgunn hadn't had time to check
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: As far as I know.  I've been out since middle of last week, so I'm updating system right now and will try.
<kgunn> cool
<kgunn> will be good to hear
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: I know the unity8-lxc stuff is busted right now with the transition to systemd.
<kgunn> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> ack
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: mzanetti: Yeah, I can log into a Unity8 session w/ fully updated 15.04 system.
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, does focusing different windows and typing with the keyboard work for you?
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: No, that seems broken.  I tried "Search" in System Settings and nothing.
<mzanetti> yeah, same for me
<tsdgeos> Mirv: looking good, my self compiled stuff ran the calculator autopilot fine twice in a row
<Saviq> did you backport half of Qt 5.6 already? ;)
<tsdgeos> shhhh
<tsdgeos> i haven't even started the talks for the async image provider
<davidcalle> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> davidcalle: pong
<sil2100> (in a meeting)
<davidcalle> sil2100, nevermind (for now :) )
<tsdgeos> dednick: maybe instead of that sleep 1, you can create the device in the constructor of the test?
<tsdgeos> or yeah not fake the keypress can work too
<dednick> tsdgeos: ya. i did already
<tsdgeos> cool
<ChrisTownsend> Regarding the Wizard, what other conditions would cause it to run even if '~/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run' exists?
<tsdgeos> dednick: any clue what happened with with last CI run?
<tsdgeos> ChrisTownsend: just to make sure, you mean the wizard and not the edge tutorial, right?
<ChrisTownsend> tsdgeos: Sorry, I mean the edge tutorial.  This is in a desktop session.
<tsdgeos> ChrisTownsend: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/tutorial-reappears/+merge/254263 helps?
<ChrisTownsend> tsdgeos: I'll take a look at that.  Thanks!
<tsdgeos> ChrisTownsend: and then there's also https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/skip-spread-tutorial-on-desktop/+merge/253866 you may be interested in
<tsdgeos> since it's desktop+tutorial related too
<tsdgeos> Mirv: Ran 122 tests in 2296.058s OK
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> i'll stop now and wait for the real thing on the ppa
<ChrisTownsend> tsdgeos: Oh cool, thanks!
<mzanetti> Saviq, I'm kicking a build of silo25. I need packages of one of the branches in there
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, was about to do that too
<ChrisTownsend> What makes the edge tutorial run?  On unity8-desktop-session-mir, the tutorial doesn't run, so is there a trick to keep it from running?
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, it does run there, people have been complaining that they can't get through the right edge bit
<Saviq> AccountsService.demoEdges is the only bit we're looking at whether to run it or not
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Hmm, I don't see it run when I run from that.  Only when I'm running from the Ubuntu Next ISO.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, any chance you completed it once already?
<Saviq> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: It's quite possible I did some time ago, I just don't remember.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Yeah, that's set to false.
<tsdgeos> mterry: about https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/tutorial-reappears/+merge/254263 may it be because you're seeing is delayed garbage collection?
<Saviq> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:true
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, ↑ this would bring it back
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: I could also set that to false using dbus-send and then bypass the tutorial, right?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: I want it false:)
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, sure, totally
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Cool, thanks!
<tsdgeos> mterry: and maybe qmltestrunner has/hits different garbage collection patterns?
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah...  I guess?  Like really delayed.  Many seconds
<mterry> tsdgeos, because when you hit this bug, you can go through the tutorial several times
<mterry> tsdgeos, so it's really taking its sweet time cleaning that up
<tsdgeos> or it's a bug :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, I just couldn't figure out why I was seeing different behavior (like what might trigger the bug)
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: I think I'll add that dbus trick to the bug report to help folks get through this for the time being.
<tsdgeos> mterry: question is, think is something we should spend time investigating deeper or just approve your code and be done with it?
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, good idea, mention that the 1000 there is UID
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah that's where I was  :)
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Right, I'll make that clear.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Probably just use $UID instead of 1000.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, unless they run it from under a different user ;)
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: True dat
<tsdgeos> mterry: not sure what you mean with that
<mterry> tsdgeos, I just meant, I had arrived at the point of not caring about the root cause anymore, and was willing to submit an MP for the "good enough" workaround
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mterry: we have simpler code otoh so seems like a win
<tsdgeos> i'll review
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah, truthfully, this could have just been cleanup from the refactor, even without the bug
<tsdgeos> mterry: garg
<tsdgeos> i can't test that bug
<mterry> tsdgeos, you can't even reproduce it now?
<tsdgeos> since i need to unlock my sim
<tsdgeos> which obviously i can't do on the wizard
<tsdgeos> i guess i can use my other phone to remove the pin lock from my sim
<tsdgeos> think that's not supported yet from the Ubuntu Phone
<tsdgeos> or is it?
 * tsdgeos checks
<tsdgeos> doesn't look like it
<tsdgeos> seb128: would you know if the settings app lets you set a new sim pin?
<seb128> tsdgeos, I'm not sure, jgdx or kenvandine would know for sure, ask on #ubuntu-touch?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-01
<tsdgeos> Mirv: did you have a chance at running the AP tests?
<tsdgeos> oh you're rebuilding what happened?
<tsdgeos> om26er: ping
<tsdgeos> om26er: unping
<om26er> _-_
<tsdgeos> om26er: it was me just not having read a bug you reported in full, now i have :)
<om26er> tsdgeos, which is that ?
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1436349
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436349 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Edge tutorial re-appears" [High,In progress]
<Mirv> tsdgeos: running, looks better. rebuilding since the test build succeeded, we can't publish  ~test version anyway.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ah, so i can join in running AP then?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: could you run unity8 AP on mako? I tend to always have problems with those lately. I got 1 failure with archive version, but often it aborts in the middle.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: will later, first on the bug i'm reviewing
<tsdgeos> om26er: ping now
<om26er> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> om26er: i can not reproduce the bug
<tsdgeos> om26er: so i have to wipe phone, be on first screen of the wizard, call myself, answer, hang
<tsdgeos> and i am on the tutorial
<tsdgeos> i finish the tutorial
<tsdgeos> and what should happen? i get the tutorial again? or after a reboot? or?
<om26er> tsdgeos, after you hangup the call, drag out the launcher
<om26er> wizard starts agian
<tsdgeos> om26er: hmmmm ok, that should have been part of the bug report :D
<tsdgeos> or again i need to read the bug better
<tsdgeos> one of the two :D
<om26er> tsdgeos, you said that right, dragging out the launcher was not mentioned in the report
<greyback> Mirv: hey, who would I pester about a qtcreator bug?
<Mirv> greyback: probably zbenjamin / bzoltan first and if it's upstream bug then file a bug at https://bugreports.qt.io/
<Mirv> we've a bit outdated Qt Creator nowadays though
<greyback> Mirv: ok, I'll be on to them. It's really quite annoying, qtc crashes if I unplug the monitor its window is on
<Saviq> can confirm da
<Saviq> t
<Mirv> that sounds like an old, old Qt bug
<Mirv> ie it'd happen with any Qt software
<Mirv> greyback: ^
<Mirv> bug #1318584
<ubot5> bug 1318584 in Next Generation Checkbox (GUI) "qt crashed when switching video out mode to external or internal only mode" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318584
<greyback> hmm, why am I only noticing it recently
<Mirv> oh, then it might be something different. I wasn't really well able to reproduce it myself except for one machine.
<Mirv> there's finally some action in the upstream bugs for Qt 5.5
<tsdgeos> Mirv: the dbus ones?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Mirv> tsdgeos: no, that multimonitor bug
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ah
<tsdgeos> Mirv: unity8 autopilots may be suffering from needing https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/autopilot_test_failures/+merge/254118 or similar
<tsdgeos> it's known they are unstable-ish
<tsdgeos> but i'm running them anyway
<tsdgeos> Mirv: unity8 autopilot looks ok, got the failure of password vs assword that i have a patch up for and it's known
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thanks.. I'll continue with the rest. it's indeed looking good so far.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: unity: what's the opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/qt55/+merge/254418 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, well... if it's required to build... looks ok to me
<tsdgeos> it is with the current alpha
<tsdgeos> may awnt to wait
<tsdgeos> but still builds with 5.4
<tsdgeos> so doesn't really hurt
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is there a way to test https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-launcher-losing-apps/+merge/254613 other than getting telergam chat messages?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes. you can manually call the dbus methods to show and hide the highlight
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, erm, the count emblem
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> hmmm2
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: should the new test fail without the launcher chagne?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> i think i may be running the wrong test
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, make launchermodeltest
<tsdgeos> ah that one
<tsdgeos> k
<mzanetti> I actually first added the failing test, then fixed the launcher to not fail any more - so quite positive it should still fail without the change
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hmmm
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: why recent and not running?
<mzanetti> ...
<tsdgeos> or rather maybe the check should be
<tsdgeos> if (!countVisible && !item->pinned() && !item->recent() && !item->running()) { instead of if (!countVisible && !item->pinned() && !item->recent()) {
<tsdgeos> ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, recent == running
<mzanetti> er
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: why is there another property for running then?
<mzanetti> that is a good question
<mzanetti> let me look
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ah right... so in the beginning it wasn't clear that recent == running, so the code could deal with both. however, the running property is not used in the launchermodel at all
<mzanetti> could be dropped - or rather recent be renamed to running
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so noone is setting running from anywhere?
<mzanetti> can't find any occurrance atm, no
<mzanetti> and I totally forgot that running property even existed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I'll have some hangouts regarding launcher on desktop soon. I'll clarify if we can clean this up
<mzanetti> maybe with that recent != running again... not sure yet
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: let's leave it right now as it is? maybe a comment somewhere? like a TODO in running saying "investigqate if we can kill it" or something?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, that would be in unity-api though
<tsdgeos> well sure, but you can add the todo in unity8 side and then remove it from everywhere
<tsdgeos> after all the running() is pure virutal, no?
<tsdgeos> anyway if you prefer not to change it
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: will you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/urldispatcher_hideeverything/+merge/253527 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, oh sorry. yes, sure, will do
<tsdgeos> dednick: any idea what's up with the last autopilot stuff?
<tsdgeos> ah you aborted it?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you doing https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/skip-spread-tutorial-on-desktop/+merge/253866 ? or want me to take over?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you still need the stdio in that MR?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, removed
<tsdgeos> k
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, if you have time for it, feel free to take it over
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll check it tomorrow, i'll eod now
<dednick> why my device always saying "Reinstallation of unity8 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded." lately?
<greyback> dednick: did you install a locally build copy of unity8? Or that the unity8 you have installed is old, and only a newer version is available for download from the repo
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-02
<Saviq> dednick, can you please resubmit unity8 laggy backends on top of lp:~dandrader/unity8/mouseClickSwitchesSurfaceFocus, there's a conflict in the Utils plugin
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<dednick> Saviq: done
<dednick> Cimi: resubmitted laggy backend branch.
<Cimi> dednick, o
<Cimi> k
<Saviq> dednick, tx
<pete-woods> Saviq: hi. do you know if the unity application stack will tell me if the dash app is foremost even when the screen is locked?
<pete-woods> my problem is basically this
<pete-woods> I want the scopes to be active when both the screen is on, and the dash is the foremost app
<pete-woods> unfortunately Qt.application.active (correctly) only tells me when the app is actually visible
<pete-woods> so this works for when the user is operating the phone
<pete-woods> be we really want the scopes to start being active as soon as the screen comes on, and we know that the scopes will be visible as soon as they have finished swiping
<pete-woods> *but
<Saviq> pete-woods, so you'd want to be told you're active before the phone is unlocked? that feels weird, what if the user actually launches an app from the launcher...
<pete-woods> Saviq: then as soon as they do that, the scopes become inactive, and GPS goes off
<pete-woods> the current behaviour we have is that the scopes are always active when the screen is on
<pete-woods> which works well for user experience
<pete-woods> but it leaves the GPS running when you have another app in the foreground
<pete-woods> (and the scope you have selected uses location)
<pete-woods> it's important to get the scope queries running early for us
<pete-woods> as it means the user doesn't have to see the scope results popping in
<Saviq> I've a weird feeling about this, we should be treating all apps the same way in this case
<Saviq> nothing special about the dash there
<pete-woods> the dash is already sorta special in that it never gets suspended
<pete-woods> as it has to do this sort of trickery to get good performance
<pete-woods> given it basically hosts about 30 "apps" inside of itself
<Saviq> not true, it's not getting suspended because the middleware couldn't handle it
<pete-woods> that's a fair point. but it still feels like it's special because it basically hosts all these other apps
<pete-woods> we can just use the qt.active property, but then the user will see results popup after they unlock
<Saviq> if we think that we need to pre-wake apps that "might soon be" on screen, then we should apply that to all the apps, not make dash special
<pete-woods> sure, but this is a specific battery-use bug we have right now
<Saviq> yeah but what if they just wake the screen to see the clock, or interact with notifications
<pete-woods> I'd be very happy to move to a proper system later
<Saviq> you'll waste battery this way to fetch results that the user might never see
<pete-woods> that's a very good point
<dandrader> tsdgeos, are you looking for tasks?
<pete-woods> hmm
<pete-woods> maybe I should just do the simple solution, and see if anyone complains :p
<Saviq> pete-woods, we need to improve the refresh UX, that would help with "results popping up"
<pete-woods> very true
<Saviq> but for now I believe we just need to do with what we have
<Saviq> and scopes should only wake up when the dash is focused
<Saviq> pete-woods, screen gets on on incoming text, too, even worse to wake scopes up then
<pete-woods> Saviq: thinking about it more, the scopes only actually *do* something if they have "dirty" results
<pete-woods> but the GPS would come on for 20 seconds or so
<pete-woods> I think you've convinced me to do the "wait til after unlock" solution
<Saviq> sure, but they might get dirty every hour or whatnot
<Saviq> all other apps have to deal with only getting woken up when the user focused it, I'm sure we can deal with that ourselves :)
<Saviq> s/it/them/
<Saviq> dednick, should there not be a bumped dependency between unity8 and system components for laggy backends?
<Saviq> s/system/settings/
<Saviq> looks like it
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i am reviewing one branch from mterry but after that i'm quite idle yeah
<dandrader> tsdgeos, this one next, please! -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/ddaImprovements/+merge/254964
<tsdgeos> dandrader: sure
<dandrader> tsdgeos, great, thanks!!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, to clarify: it will only trigger the refresh on focus if the scope is dirty
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and previously didn't
<tsdgeos> i'm asking if we're fine with that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, previously it did on screen wake up
<tsdgeos> because scope rebuilding is a bit unsettling tbh
<Saviq> or on you switching to the dirty scope, for that matter
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah but you have the greeter and maybe the locker
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, and that wasted power
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, we need to fix the UX of scope refresh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm not against it, i'm just saying we need to take into account that it's not only fixing a bug
<tsdgeos> but changing the behaviour
<tsdgeos> too
<tsdgeos> sightly sure
<Saviq> depends on the definition of fixing a bug, when the behaviour was wrong before ;)
<tsdgeos> i will take that as a "yes we're aware it's changing behaviour and we're fine with it"
<Saviq> yes :)
<dednick> Saviq: ya, i've just left it so we get the debs for testing. will update.
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, people have confirmed the tap-indicator issue on RTM where we don't have the MouseArea, so unlikely that's the cause
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I marked 018 finally as tested... phew.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: :)
<josharenson> tedg: do you know where dbus-display-manager.h is located (regarding indicator-session). It seems that it is included and called, but I cannot find it.
<tsdgeos> josharenson: is it autogenerated?
 * josharenson does a build
<josharenson> tsdgeos: yup, thanks...
<tsdgeos> josharenson: no worries
<tedg> josharenson, It is generated, but in the src/backend-dbus/ directory
<josharenson> tedg: got it, thanks
<tedg> np
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thought: can you check plasma5 with silo 018?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i guess i can yes, the only thing in there is qtbus right?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> i mean not sure what to test
<tsdgeos> but i guess i can install it and see if something immediately blows up or not
<Mirv> well basic operation, I'd guess you're using KDE more than me
<tsdgeos> and use it a bit
<Mirv> thanks
<tsdgeos> Mirv: wops, good call
<tsdgeos> everything exploded
<tsdgeos> i'll comment on both our and upstream
<Mirv> tsdgeos: aargh.. even though good call. I should probably cancel the QA signoff process?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: guess so, trace looks genuine bug in Qt and not a misused API on the kde side
<dandrader> Saviq, should be something else there then. because I just verified that the bug is indeed caused by that MouseArea for desktop interaction
<Saviq> dandrader, could be, or popey used a different steps to repro
<popey> hmm?
<Saviq> popey, bug #1439318
<ubot5> bug 1439318 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Tapping the top edge shows the indicators panel when in fullscreen mode" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439318
<Saviq> popey, we've got an obvious explanation for vivid, but you confirmed for rtm too
<popey> ah okay.
<popey> i just opened the game and stabbed near the bottom left (which is top left of the phone) and the indicator messages flew down to the top
<Saviq> yeah it could actually be we have two bugs there
<popey> want a video of it?
<Saviq> popey, no need, if the steps to repro are the same
<MacSlow> Saviq, ever seen this when trying to compile unity8 -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10724501 ?
<MacSlow> Saviq, never mind... solved
<josharenson> I have some debug code in lightdm.c inside handle_seat_call that prints the GDbusMethodInvocation method name... when I run dm-tool, I get expected results. However, when locking or logging out, etc from indicator session, I don't see any calls made (obviously the device still locks). Anyone know whats going on here?
<josharenson> mterry: so I still can't see any dbus calls from indicator-session to lightdm. I have debug code in lightdm that gets hit when I run things manually, but never gets hit when I do the same things via indicator-session... Is it possible that something other than lightdm is being used? (I don't have gdm installed, and lightdm is running, I just can't figure out whats happening)
<mterry> josharenson, this is unity7 or unity8?
<josharenson> unity7
<josharenson> mterry:  should have clarified that
<mterry> josharenson, so I think with the first time you use that indicator-session button "lock screen" it uses an internal lockscreen just inside unity7
<mterry> josharenson, from that lockscreen, if you press that button again, you go down the lightdm route
<josharenson> mterry: I'll just assume there is a good reason for that and take a look at unity7 code. thanks
<mterry> josharenson, there were technical reasons why it was hard to use the greeter as a simple session lockscreen at the time
<mterry> josharenson, I think robert ancell solved most of them?  But not sure the state of play there
<mterry> josharenson, but anyway, that's why there's a separate session lockscreen inside unity7
<seb128> hum
<seb128> my bq rtm stops asking for the pincode to unlock
<seb128> but I had it configured on pin (I think) and that's what settings is listing as current config
<mterry> I flashed my krillin and didn't see the location screen in the wizard...  Do I have to do something special to get the HERE stuff?
<mterry> seb128, knock it off  :(
<mterry> seb128, it's just slide to unlock for you now?
<mterry> seb128, is your user somehow in the nopasswdlogin group?
<seb128> mterry, yeah, slide to unlock, and yes it's in nopasswdlogin (not sure why/how)
<mterry> seb128, that's crazy town
<mterry> seb128, did you mount stuff as rw like /etc/group?
<mterry> seb128, accountsservice does normally try to add the user to the group but normally fails
<seb128> I've the image as r/w yes
<mterry> seb128, because that isn't writable
<seb128> like the usual  /userdata/.writable_image
<mterry> seb128, but if it's writable, I'd expect it to also be able to remove you from that group
<mterry> seb128, well I think that situation isn't normal for a customer at least...  But still not great that we got out of sync
<seb128> yeah, unsure how I changed it/added it to the group
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-03
<boghison> Hi! Can I ask questions about scopes here?
<Saviq> boghison, sure, note that today is a public holiday in a lot of places though
<boghison> Saviq: Are you willing to help? :)
<Saviq> boghison, I'm willing to try :)
<boghison> Saviq: OK, thanks :) I need to learn more about the scope runtime system, specifically how scopes are started. I am writing bindings for Rust and can't start my scope
<Saviq> it's best to just ask, if someone knowledgeable comes around, they'll try and answer
<Saviq> boghison, and this is about the new scopes system for the Ubuntu Phone, right?
<boghison> Saviq: Yes, but also about the scope tool for the desktop
<Saviq> sure, that's the same thing
<Saviq> you probbaly saw this, but for completeness https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/cplusplus/unity-scopes/
<boghison> yes, of course, that's what I am researching, specifically the Runtime class
<Saviq> boghison, the scope registry is a long-running process in the user session that starts the queried scopes on demand
<Saviq> it starts them via the scope runner, which loads the scope's shared object file and starts the machine rolling
<boghison> Saviq: Yes, but there's a difference with Rust (and Go for that matter, which has bindings for the scopes api)
<boghison> There's no .so
<boghison> It's the app that has to start
<boghison> and the ini file has a field for that
<Saviq> yeah, they need a different runner (or a custom binary altogether)
<boghison> Yes, the Runtime class is used
<boghison> the problem is that the scope tool doesn't see my scope and just searches for something generic, therefore providing me with this Unable to add overview scope, can't find with ID: "scopes"
<Saviq> that's actually a non-fatal warning
<Saviq> "scopes" is what's responsible for the "Manage dash" page that you can reach by a bottom swipe on the phone
<boghison> Any idea why the scope doesn't start then
<boghison> It gives me some timing errors as well
<Saviq> have you checked the scope registry logs in ~/.cache/upstart/?
<Saviq> is the registry even started? (that could explain the timeout errors)
<Saviq> i.e. `initctl status scope-registry`?
<Saviq> I'm afraid this is the extent of my knowledge there, you might need to wait until next week when some of the guys that know more about that part of the system are around
<Saviq> I think jamesh__ wrote the Go bindings, so he might help if around
<boghison> Saviq: C++ scopes work fine
<boghison> what file do I have to look for in the logs?
<Saviq> scope-registry.log
<boghison> there's no such file
<Saviq> that's the upstart session job responsible for keeping the registry going
<Saviq> might be that it didn't log anything
<boghison> Hmm, there are mostly gzipped files
<Saviq> those are rotated logs from before
<boghison> there's this: update-notifier-crash-_var_crash__usr_lib_x86_64-linux-gnu_unity-scopes_scoperunner.1000.crash.log.7.gz
<Saviq> that's likely unrelated
<boghison> :(
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/go-unityscopes here's the relevant project for go, but I imagine you've seen that already
<boghison> Yes, I have, the most important files are shim.* and unityscopes.go
<boghison> But I am mostly doing the same
<boghison> And it still doesn't work
<Saviq> how are you starting the tool btw? are you passing the scope id to the tool, or letting it list you all the scopes?
<boghison> I am doing unity-scope-tool inifile.ini
<boghison> which has this field
<boghison> ScopeRunner=./rust-test --runtime %R --scope %S
<boghison> although those flags don't do much
<boghison> actually, I wanted to tell you
<boghison> the binary doesn't start
<boghison> in the main function I log all the arguments
<boghison> and nothing gets printed to the console
<Saviq> I'm not sure, but stdout should be redirected to the scope-registry.log file
<Saviq> when it is started, it's started as a child of the registry, so stdout you get from the test tool is only coming from QML and the plugin from lp:unity-scopes-shell
<Saviq> hmm or wait, I think if you pass the .ini file, the tool actually creates a custom internal registry
<Saviq> so whether the session-wide one runs or not is irrelevant, and I'm not sure where stdout goes...
<boghison> :(
<Saviq> you could try printing to a file instead of stdout to confirm it's not being run
<boghison> printing what
<boghison> if I redirect the output
<boghison> it's just gonna be the scope runner's output
<boghison> no?
<Saviq> no, I mean in your scope runner
<Saviq> print to a file
<Saviq> instead of to stdout
<boghison> you mean in the binary?
<Saviq> in your Rust code
<boghison> oh, ok
<Saviq> because I'm not sure if stdout from it would ever get printed anywhere
<boghison> this is gonna take a while
<Saviq> I'm afraid that's as far as I can take you anyway, you'll need to come back when more of my colleagues are online (Tuesday morning AU time probably)
<boghison> but it did print to the file
<boghison> at least that is working
<Saviq> \o/
<boghison> I am going to try hacking a bit more
<boghison> Thanks for your idea
<boghison> :)
<Saviq> mterry, hey, you working today?
<Saviq> mterry, hey, you working today?
<mterry> Saviq, yes, just slow start to it
<Saviq> mterry, can you resubmit one of your tutorial branches on the other
<Saviq> mterry, they're conflicting
<mterry> Saviq, oh sure, didn't realize I had overlapped
<Saviq> mterry, for reference https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-025-1-build/51/console
<Saviq> mterry, Josh touched qml/Shell.qml, too, but I'd say there's chance the two tutorial-related ones are the culprit
<mterry> Saviq, yup, i get a conflict
<Saviq> t
<Saviq> x
<greyback> Saviq: any word on a landing strategy while FF in effect?
<Saviq> greyback, FF well past, we're in Beta Freeze now
<Saviq> greyback, anyway, I'm still hoping for a global PPA to land into
<greyback> Saviq: well freeze
<Saviq> your well froze?
<greyback> sounds like by the time it might be ready, we'll be on w-release
<Saviq> greyback, sil2100 is still thinking whether a complete derived archive would be better, if anything will happen, earliest next week
<Saviq> hopefully we'd have a ready-made strategy for next time
<mterry> Saviq, done
<Saviq> mterry, tx
<sil2100> Yeah, although I seem to be leaning towards the PPA option
<sil2100> Just need to confirm the train codwe
<sil2100> *code
<Saviq> in theory this should be just another upload target for publishing
<Saviq> the problematic bits is probably migration and publish monitoring
<sil2100> This part of the train worked fine in the past, but not sure now as we didn't use it for ages
<greyback> mterry: in summary, I think your fix will do for now.
<mterry> greyback, fair enough
<mterry> greyback, "Note, the mirserver QPA does not have this "eglcontext" native resource exported. That may cause issues" -- is that an issue with ubuntumirclient too or specific to unity8's use of "mirserver"
<mterry> ?
<greyback> mterry: just mirserver
<mterry> greyback, ok will adjust patch then
<greyback> mterry: *may* - you tested it, it'll probably be ok
<mterry> greyback, haven't tested it yet!  :)  I'm building my patch as we speak
<mterry> greyback, took me forever to find a way to build it that didn't die on me
<mterry> greyback, can't do it on tiny phones
<greyback> ah ok. well the code checks if it gets a shared context back or not, so it shouldn't break anything
<mterry> greyback, ok cool
<greyback> mterry: does it cross compile in sbuild?
<mterry> greyback, I'm testing it in pbuilder
<mterry> greyback, we'll see
<greyback> ok
<mterry> greyback, I was hoping jenkins would do it overnight, but no luck
<greyback> ouch
<mterry> greyback, you say the fix isn't future proof.  Do we have a smarter fix we can implement now, or are you just saying "we know we'll have to come back and edit this in the future"
<greyback> mterry: sadly I don't
<mterry> greyback, cool
<mterry> well, cool isn't right word  :)
<greyback> I've not come up with a reliable way to figure out if qt compiled at runtime with gl or gles
<mterry> greyback, I agree that qt should totally already expose that
<Trevinho> greyback: hey, I've reproposed your branch https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/switcher-first-selection-mode/+merge/255195, so give it a look please...
<greyback> Trevinho: ah sweet, I totally forgot about that
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-05
<Amr__> hello!!
<anpok> Goodbye!!
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-04
<Mirv> tsdgeos: some Unity 8 Qt 5.6 love needed, bug #1565632
<ubot5`> bug 1565632 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 FTBFS against Qt 5.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565632
<Mirv> I managed to get past UITK and webbrowser-app issues so u8 is next
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i so yeah
<tsdgeos> i'll fix it
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so yeah!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/qt56/+merge/290854
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, this is the only thing we need to change?
<tsdgeos> yeah, seems so
<tsdgeos> at least compile wise
<mzanetti> I'm a bit surprised, but ok :)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: that was fast! trying out.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, did they drop that method or what?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that method never existed
<tsdgeos> why am i away
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you can't connect to a signal without an object
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i.e. it may have compiled, but what did it do?
<mzanetti> fair point :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what they did was make it actually fail
<mzanetti> yeah... I get it now
<tsdgeos> https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/122234/
<tsdgeos> oh wait there's another thing that seems doesn't compile
<tsdgeos> somehow i didn't see it the first run :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Mirv: just pushed the other needed fix, sorry
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thanks, retrying
<Saviq> jeez, do we really already have 25 branches to land...
<cimi> tsdgeos hey albert, I wanted to test silo 22, which scope shall I test?
<tsdgeos> cimi: store
<ltinkl> Saviq, yup, but nothing big iirc, shouldn't conflict much :)
<Saviq> yeah except for surface-based WM ;)
<ltinkl> Saviq, approved already? :o
<Saviq> well, getting there
<ltinkl> Saviq, ok, that will conflict with everything
<Saviq> and we might wanna land it before we land everything else and create conflicts again
<Saviq> yup
<cimi> tsdgeos, so basically screenshots wont refresh anymore when performing an action?
<cimi> like install
<tsdgeos> the whole thing, not only screenshots, yes
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah works great
<tsdgeos> Mirv: lol, such weird offset
<cimi> tsdgeos, unfortunately if app is fast to install we jump from 0 to installed - it is a different bug though
<tsdgeos> yes, nothing to do
<cimi> tsdgeos, maybe we can have a dummy animation from o to 100?
<cimi> tsdgeos, if we proxy the progressbar data
<tsdgeos> possible i guess
<tsdgeos> Saviq: seems we have a sometimes infinite test in genericscopeview
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah we already control the value, we get some data from DownloadTracker - we can definitely do something if we want
<cimi> tsdgeos, from using an animation/behavior for the value
<tsdgeos> sure, totally unrelated though
<cimi> tsdgeos, to delay "onFinished" signal until we show 100%)
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah I said is unrelated :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, but since you fixed the annoying flickering, this comes next as annoying bug :)
<tsdgeos> i didn't fix anything :D
<tsdgeos> pstolowski did
<cimi> tsdgeos, I fixed it then! :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, I am like reviewing a branch of yours so take some credit at least for unity8 :P
<tsdgeos> yeah we fixed a bug \o/
<tsdgeos> whohoho
<cimi> tsdgeos, it's not fixed until it lands (boooooooo)
<cimi> :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, what did i do? :/
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: fix the preview model reloading
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah ok. were you also talking about install progress for apps?
<tsdgeos> tangentially
<pstolowski> hehe
<tsdgeos> anyone has any idea other than "bug" why list1 would not update and the other list does update?
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15612139/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ltinkl: cimi: Saviq: ↑
<mzanetti> confirmed
<mzanetti> ok. the modelData is suspicious
<mzanetti> I think modelData is special. /me reads docs
<tsdgeos> docu says
<ltinkl> hmm, no idea
<tsdgeos> "The modelData role is also provided for models that have only one role. In this case the modelData role contains the same data as the named role."
<tsdgeos> which would be the case for my model
<ltinkl> well it's just a role name
<mzanetti> but a generated one
<mzanetti> differntly than the other role names
<tsdgeos> sure, but why it would not update?
<tsdgeos> it does show
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, I'd check the Qt source of this model
<tsdgeos> so if it does show it knows how to generate it
<mzanetti> I suspect in the Qt 4 -> Qt 5 transition they optimized dataChanged() to include the rolename
<tsdgeos> if it does not update, it must be a bug
<mzanetti> which happens not to be RoleNameModelData
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, woboq is your friend
<mzanetti> yeah, but, I agree
<mzanetti> bug
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah, as  I said
<mzanetti> https://code.woboq.org/qt5/qtdeclarative/src/qml/types/qqmllistmodel.cpp.html#_ZN13QQmlListModel11setPropertyEiRK7QStringRK8QVariant
<mzanetti> it collects the changed roles
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure but that code knows nothing about modeldata
<mzanetti> and is missing something like "if (totalRoleCount == 1) roles.append(RoleModelData)"
<tsdgeos> so whatever is injecting the modeldata to make the !setProperty work should incerpect the roles changed too
<mzanetti> yeah... something like that...
<tsdgeos> cimi: if you can review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/previewIconActionsModelChange/+merge/290748 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/previewZoomableImageModelChange/+merge/290856 , they're less urgent though since almost no scope uses them and they are a bit of corner case
<cimi> tsdgeos I am
<mhall119> Saviq: mzanetti: I tried to run unity8-desktop-session-mir yesterday, and Unity would load but the dash wouldn't display and kept stealing focus
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15612375/ is the unity8-dash.lgo
<mzanetti> mhall119, looks like your installation was not in sync or something
<mzanetti> undefined references in libunity-scopes...
<mzanetti> mhall119, in any case, the dash was crashing because of this but it gets respawned by upstart all the time
<greyback> dandrader: hey, I'm getting a merge conflict with unity8/surfaceListModel: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-1-build/50/consoleFull
<dandrader> greyback, it's amazing how easy it is for surface-wm to conflict with anything coming from trunk :)
<greyback> dandrader: :(
<dandrader> greyback, I'll have to rebase it and its prereqs
<greyback> ok
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: mzanetti: any idea why my fix to make compile wtih qt5.6 would break the wizard test? https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-0-autopkgtest/label=amd64,release=vivid+overlay,testname=qmluitests.sh/516/
<tsdgeos> maybe the signal being emitted actaully changes the tesT?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, I think it's not your fault, ppl in #sdk were seeing this failure with their recent changes in
<mzanetti> can't see how this would be related
<dandrader> greyback, done
<greyback> dandrader: thanks
<mhall119> mzanetti: I'm on an up to date xenial
<mhall119> made sure to apt-get dist-upgrade before I tried
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, seen this before? unity8-dash: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libunity-scopes.so.1.0: undefined symbol: _ZN5zmqpp6socket7connectERKNSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEEE
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> seems something broke on the backend
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ↑ ??
<pstolowski> mzanetti, is this xenial?
<mzanetti> yes
<pstolowski> mzanetti, there was a zmq upgrade in xenial and afair a libstdc++ change; i think they did no change rebuild of scopes-api. is everything up-to-dat on your box?
<mzanetti> mhall119, ^+
<mzanetti> he said, yes, up to date. that was the first thing I asked too
<mhall119> pstolowski: did you see my unity8-dash.log pastebin?
<pstolowski> mhall119, nope, mind pasting it again?
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15612375/http://paste.ubuntu.com/15612375/
<mhall119> bah, only half of that :)
<pstolowski> mhall119, mzanetti i need to try to recreate it in my chroot; i'm pretty positive it's due to an upgrade without rebuild. we didn't change anything in scoeps api that explains such problem
 * mhall119 checks again for updates
<pstolowski> mhall119, if update doesn't help, can you check if silo 6 fixes it? it has a fresh rebuild of scopes api
<mhall119> hmmm, how do I add silos on my laptop? I've done it for my phone, but not laptop
 * mhall119 has some packages to update, but nothing scopes or zmq or unity related
<pstolowski> mhall119, ah, don't do that if that's your working desktop machine, that's not supported in general (if you're curious - you just add the ppa of the silo and upgrade)
<mhall119> pstolowski: but if it breaks I don't have to do work and it's somebody else's fault :)
<pstolowski> :)
<pstolowski> mhall119, can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy libzmq3 libzmq5 libstdc++6 ?
<mhall119> pstolowski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15614060/
<lborda> yeah it's broken!
<pstolowski> mhall119, one more pls - apt cache policy libzmqpp3
<mhall119> pstolowski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15614720/
<pstolowski> mhall119, aha!
<pstolowski> mhall119, what is that? :)
<pstolowski> mhall119, you need 3.2.0-0ubuntu4 from xenial archiv
<mhall119> hmm, not sure when I got that other thing...
 * mhall119 "downgrades"
<tsdgeos> cimi: does my answer here make sense to you? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/previewIconActionsModelChange/+merge/290748/comments/744711
<cimi> tsdgeos you're clear enough
<pstolowski> mhall119, about to eod. if that didn't help (but i believe that was it), please ping marcustomlinson or michi tomorrow (i'm off tomorrow)
<mhall119> pstolowski: will try it later and let you/them know, thanks
<Saviq> you can probably ping michi later today even ;)
<Saviq> pstolowski, mhall119, FWIW it works here on a "clean" xenial install
 * mhall119 has some other things to do before logging out of Unity 7
<mhall119> Saviq: yeah, it seems I have some old cruft hanging around from previous experimentations with PPAs
 * mhall119 needs to nuke his install from orbit and start over
<Saviq> mhall119, create a second user to test u8, you can then ctrl+alt+f? to switch between them
<dandrader> mzanetti, should all autopilot tests pass with current trunk?
<mzanetti> dandrader, I don't think so
<Saviq> dandrader, mzanetti, there's a wizard one that's b0rked
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> TBH looks like autopilot testing is broken in jenkins atm
<Saviq> the phone doesn't boot
<greyback> dandrader: I'm still seeing a conflict: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-1-build/50/console
<dandrader> wtf
<dandrader> greyback, it must have used an old version of ~dandrader/unity8/surfaceListModel
<greyback> dandrader: did you change the MP/branch?
<dandrader> greyback, same MP and branch name
<dandrader> greyback, "Merging https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/surfaceListModel at r2317" is r2317 the top revision number of that branch?
<dandrader> greyback, if so, that's a clear sign it used the old version of that branch
<dandrader> greyback, it's top revision number currently is 2335
<greyback> dandrader: Ack. I've no idea what the train is doing so
<greyback> dandrader_: train finding that qtmir tests have a segv: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/251691277/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.qtmir_0.4.8+15.04.20160404-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dandrader> greyback, I'm getting an abort() due to assertion failure. should be the same problem though
<greyback> ack
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-05
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have something in mind when you say "rethink" in https://trello.com/c/rMZ7bKDb/288-re-think-how-autopkgtest-runs-binary-tests ?
<tsdgeos> if i had to do that task i'm not sure what i'd do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, yeah, we'll discuss it during sprint planning later today
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but a few options - linking them statically and/or packaging them instead of building multiple times (once during package builds - once during autopktest)
<tsdgeos_> tsdgeos: die!
<greyback> dednick: http://people.canonical.com/~gerboland/qmlscene.trace  - check out frame 2
<greyback> dednick: I'll admit, it is rare
<greyback> but perhaps there's a race
<dednick> greyback: ok. i'll have to go through all the frames of mine :)
<greyback> dednick: hmm, trying again, this time trace looks clean, but still driver gos ape
<greyback> clean == surface size matches requsted viewport
<dednick> greyback: yeah. mine are clean as well, but could indicate a problem area.
<greyback> dednick: as we're possibly hitting a driver bug, this is a useful list: https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/gpu/+/master/config/gpu_driver_bug_list_json.cc
<greyback> dednick: but I do think we should get a Mir person investigating now, someone with better knowledge of android gpus and their quirks
<MarcoA> quick question: is this the right channel for unity-related programming questions?
<Saviq> MarcoA, for unity (the desktop environment), not the game engine
<Saviq> MarcoA, but still, you might be better off on a mailing list, here's mostly focused on the new unity8 version
<MarcoA> Saviq: sure, I didn't mean Unity3D game engine, but Unity WM/CM
<MarcoA> I just wanted to know more if unity supported frame sync messages (_NET_WM_SYNC_REQUEST) since I'm experiencing delays during resizing an openGL window. Gnome has them as far as I've been told, but _NET_WM_SYNC_REQUEST isn't present in unity
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-06
<T-mon> Hi everyone, I upgraded yesterday from wily to xenial, and now my unity windowdecoration is gone. I already tried to reset all unity settings, without success. No window decoration, no panal. Can you help me?
<Saviq> T-mon, hey, can you try logging in as the guest user and see if the issue is there as well?
<T-mon> yes, I already tried that, I also created a new user...same result :-(
<Saviq> ok so at least we know now this is likely a broken/missing package and not a configuration issue
<Saviq> T-mon, can you look at ~/.xsession-errors and in ~/.cache/upstart/unity7.log - maybe it gives a clue
<Saviq> cimi, you know your ways around gtk themes - think you could have a pointer for T-mon?
<Trevinho> T-mon: window decorations are part of unity, thus it seeems nothing is running
<T-mon> during the release upgrade I hade some dependency issue, so I had to reboot and continue with the installation, I am sure there happend some critical error
<Trevinho> T-mon: from tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) give a try to the "unity" command and see if it gives you some hint
<T-mon> currently I am up to date
<Trevinho> T-mon: apt-cache policy unity
<T-mon> cat .xsession-errors openConnection: connect: No such file or directory cannot connect to brltty at :0
<T-mon> apt-cache policy unity unity:   Installed: 7.4.0+16.04.20160401.1-0ubuntu1   Candidate: 7.4.0+16.04.20160401.1-0ubuntu1
<Trevinho> T-mon: mhmhm, what trying to run unity from tty1?
<T-mon> i just get a black sceen on tty1 :(
<cimi> yeah looks like a unity bug more than gtk
<Trevinho> mhm, this is weird
<cimi> when the gtk theme is missing or something is wrong, it fallsback, no deco = no compiz running
<T-mon> sorry I hope I havn't missed a message, I got logged out while trying to start unity -v
<T-mon> I tried to reinstall unity, ubuntu-desctop, compiz
<Trevinho> T-mon: if you launch unity command, wherever you can, you get anything?
<T-mon> yes, I get the desktop background image (the original one since resetting all settings)
<T-mon> mouse, terminal works, I can launch applications (without window decoration)
<T-mon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15644657/
<T-mon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15644676/
<Trevinho> T-mon: what you get on
<Trevinho> gsettings get org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins
<T-mon> ['core', 'composite', 'opengl', 'compiztoolbox', 'decor', 'vpswitch', 'snap', 'mousepoll', 'resize', 'place', 'move', 'wall', 'grid', 'regex', 'imgpng', 'session', 'gnomecompat', 'animation', 'fade', 'workarounds', 'scale', 'expo', 'ezoom', 'switcher']
<Trevinho> T-mon: oook, that's wrong :)
<T-mon> yay! :) which part?
<Trevinho> most of it so
<Trevinho> gsettings reset org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins
<Trevinho> plus...
<Trevinho> (wait a sec)
<Trevinho> T-mon: launch
<Trevinho>  /usr/share/session-migration/scripts/*unity_session*
<Trevinho> T-mon: restart your session and hopefully it should go
<Trevinho> :P
<Trevinho> ah, T-mon, if you do: echo $COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE you get ubuntu, right?
<Trevinho> before restarting the session give me back again the output of
<Trevinho> gsettings get org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins
<Trevinho> for being sure
<T-mon> hmm...
<T-mon> gsettings get org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins ['core', 'composite', 'opengl', 'compiztoolbox', 'decor', 'vpswitch', 'snap', 'mousepoll', 'resize', 'place', 'move', 'wall', 'grid', 'regex', 'imgpng', 'session', 'gnomecompat', 'animation', 'fade', 'workarounds', 'scale', 'expo', 'ezoom', 'switcher']
<T-mon> even after reset
<T-mon> gsettings reset org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins
<T-mon> gsettings get org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins ['core', 'composite', 'opengl', 'compiztoolbox', 'decor', 'vpswitch', 'snap', 'mousepoll', 'resize', 'place', 'move', 'wall', 'grid', 'regex', 'imgpng', 'session', 'gnomecompat', 'animation', 'fade', 'workarounds', 'scale', 'expo', 'ezoom', 'switcher']
<T-mon> this is strange...
<Trevinho> mh, for some reason it doesn't pick the right profile.... mhmh
<T-mon> echo $COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE is empty
<Trevinho> oh, that's weird, but... not completely
<Trevinho> T-mon: you could try forcing the profile by using
<Trevinho> gsettings set "['core', 'ccp', 'composite', 'opengl', 'regex', 'place', 'session', 'wall', 'move', 'snap', 'imgpng', 'mousepoll', 'grid', 'resize', 'compiztoolbox', 'vpswitch', 'animation', 'fade', 'expo', 'scale', 'workarounds', 'unityshell', 'ezoom']"
<Trevinho> set.. and the path we used before: org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/
<T-mon> gsettings gsettings get org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins['core', 'ccp', 'composite', 'opengl', 'regex', 'place', 'session', 'wall', 'move', 'snap', 'imgpng', 'mousepoll', 'grid', 'resize', 'compiztoolbox', 'vpswitch', 'animation', 'fade', 'expo', 'scale', 'workarounds', 'unityshell', 'ezoom']
<Trevinho> ok this should work
<Trevinho> try to launch unity command now?
<T-mon> hmm...which one of the scripts?
<Trevinho> T-mon: just run unity
<Trevinho> T-mon: or, well, better unity --ignore-upstart now
<T-mon> ok, maybe I'll be offline for a moment
<T-mon> back again
<T-mon> without success
<T-mon> :-(
<Trevinho> damn
<Trevinho> T-mon: did you get a log?
<Trevinho> on first run ~/.cache/upstart/unity7.log could help, otherwise just try to run from the shell as you did before
<T-mon> cat .cache/upstart/unity7.log compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: core compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: core compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: ccp compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: ccp compizconfig - Info: Backend     : ini compizconfig - Info: Integration : true compizconfig - Info: Profile     : default compiz (core) - Info: Stopping plugin: ccp compiz (core) - Info: Unloading p
<T-mon> sorry, i will pastbin it
<Trevinho> Mh, no I see the most important thing
<T-mon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15645056/
<Trevinho> T-mon: is the compiz-gnome package installed there? :o
<T-mon> compiz-gnome is already the newest version (1:0.9.12.2+16.04.20160331-0ubuntu1).
<T-mon> echo $COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE gives me ubuntu btw...after the reboot into the unity session
<t-mon|2> sorry I was offline again, I booted now into the Gnome session (compiz)
<Mark____> How can I implement frame synchronization in Unity? All the codes I tried involving _NET_WM_SYNC_REQUEST work on gnome but don't on unity. Is frame synchronization supported at all in unity?
<ltinkl> mterry, hi, for the timezone-name MP, can we set up a silo together with the u-s-s change?
<ltinkl> mterry, I'll be happy to review that
<mterry> ltinkl: cool.  Yeah, actually jgdx had the same request -- I'm putting them in silo 33 with the geonames translation too.  Building now
<ltinkl> mterry, very cool, I'll check it out later when it's built
<mterry> ltinkl: alright will ping
<mterry> ltinkl: silo 33 has timezone-name MPs now, fully built
<ltinkl> mterry, great, will have a look after the standup
<om26er> now that OTA10 is out, when will the new unity8 release ?
<tsdgeos> om26er: i think Saviq was planning a landing for end of week
<om26er> tsdgeos, good to know, I see lots of great things approved for the next release.
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, we're kinda waiting for a few things to settle (xenial release, xenial overlay opening, QA being busy etc.)
<Saviq> we plan to have a new silo in the works early next week
<om26er> Saviq, thanks, will keep watching.
<om26er> is there a way to get current fps of unity8 ? need to monitor that for some test
<tedg> So trying to bzr bd unity8 on xenial and getting test failures.
<tedg> Is that expected?
<tsdgeos> tedg: the floating ones?
<tedg> That sounds right, but I realized I just closed the window :-/
<tedg> Rebuilding, it'll take a sec.
<tsdgeos> but actually we skipped those already i think
<tsdgeos> so cant' be
 * tsdgeos checks
<tsdgeos> yeah flickChangesContentY/flickChangesContentX were skipped in r2322
<tsdgeos> tedg: how much you expect "a sec" to be? i was going to eod
<Saviq> tsdgeos, go away, I'll take over
<tedg> tsdgeos: Probably 5-10 min, Core i7, three gens ago :-)
<tsdgeos> ok, tty tomorrow
<tedg> 'night tsdgeos !
<tedg> Saviq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15655057/
<Saviq> tedg, so no, not expected, we're building pkgs all the time...
<Saviq> mzanetti, ideas ↑?
<tedg> Seems to be with account service, are you building them on live Xenial machines, or just builders?
<tedg> Perhaps my live machine could break it?
 * mzanetti looks up what the test exactly does
<Saviq> tedg, builders, so yeah, possible
 * Saviq runs @home
<mzanetti> hmm, it runs in dbus-test-runner, so should be isolated, need to figure where the accountservice on there comes from
<Saviq> works here, /me runs bzr bd
<tedg> Seems like this should have a --bus-type=system ? No? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/tests/plugins/Greeter/Unity/Launcher/CMakeLists.txt#L35
<Saviq> yeah quite possibly - it contacts real AS on the system bus
<tedg> What does this do? add_definitions(-DSM_BUSNAME=sessionBus)
<Saviq> tedg, right, that actually makes the test connect to AS on the session bus (yeah, we wanna get rid of that)
<Saviq> tedg, but I can reproduce with `bzr bd` locally indeed
<tedg> Trying a build with system bus now
<Saviq> tedg, doubt that will change anything, the -DSM_BUSNAME makes it talk on session bus alone
<Saviq> weird that it only fails in bzr bd, but not as I run it manually, or even via dh_auto_test
<Saviq> aha
<Saviq> $USER not valid. Account Service integration will not work.
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> just setting USER to nil makes the test fail
<Saviq> tedg, ↑↑
<tedg> Isn't username available via syscall? Why is it using the envvar?
<Saviq> dunno, wonder why bzr bd gets rid of it TBH
<tedg> At least it doesn't effect whoami. $ USER=foo whoami prints 'ted'
<tedg> Wow, apparently Qt doesn't support getting the username according to StackExchange
<mzanetti> yeah, so this needs to get mocked out...
<tedg> Uhg, I fixed it in one place, but it's all over.
<Saviq> tedg, looks like it's debuild that strips USER away
<Saviq> dpkg-buildpackage completes fine
<Saviq> that doesn't mean, though, that we're doing The Right Thing™
<tedg> Saviq: I think that generally this is the fix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15656516/
<tedg> Saviq: But there doesn't seem to be a helpers place to put that.
<tedg> rgrep USER | grep getenv shows a lot of hits
<Saviq> tedg, I can see 7 hits
<tedg> That seems like a lot to me :-)
<tedg> Enough that you'd want a helper function.
<tedg> Seeing if this works: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15656680/
<Saviq> @unity who's got an arale?
<dandrader> Saviq, I do
<Saviq> dandrader, care to try if https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-0-autopkgtest/label=phone-armhf,release=vivid+overlay,testname=autopilot.sh/525/testReport/unity8.indicators.tests.test_display_indicator/DisplayIndicatorTestCase/test_indicator_icon_must_be_visible_after_rotation_locked_MX4_Ubuntu_Edition_/ fails for you on the device?
<dandrader> Saviq, I can try
 * greyback eod
<tedg> So, setting USER just causes it to break differently.
<dandrader> Saviq, should take a while. still flashing it
<Saviq> dandrader, no rush
<dandrader> Saviq, I installed unity8-autopilot but "autopilot3 list unity8" doesn't show anything. Tips?
<Saviq> dandrader, apt-cache policy unity8-autopilot ¿?
<dandrader> Saviq, what am I looking for in its output?
<Saviq> dandrader, can you pastebin
<dandrader> "dpkg -L unity8-autopilot" shows it's neatly installed where it should
<dandrader> Saviq, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15657710/
<Saviq> yeah that looks good
<Saviq> hrmpf
<dandrader> Saviq, this way works :-D  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15657809/
<Saviq> dandrader, ugh
<dandrader> Saviq, "autopilot3 run unity8.indicators.tests.test_display_indicator.DisplayIndicatorTestCase.test_indicator_icon_must_be_visible_after_rotation_locked" failed
<Saviq> dandrader, did you stop unity8 first? can you pastebin the test output?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes, and I did see unity8 coming up, launching fake dash, indicator being dragged down, etc
<Saviq> dandrader, ack, thanks
<Saviq> we'll need to fix that test to make use of our arale in jenknis
<Saviq> jenkins, even
<dandrader> Saviq, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15657880/
<Saviq> dandrader, yup, same output, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, FYI, added two train-refactoring branches to silo 13 and rebuilding
<Saviq> greyback, back already? ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-07
<Saviq> tsdgeos, morning, does that ring a bell https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/66/testReport/ ?
<tsdgeos> what
<tsdgeos> 130 failrues
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> it ran on this silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1180
<tsdgeos> oh so all LVWPH is failing
<Saviq> so I suspect https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/sectionDelegateResizes/+merge/287451 maybe
<Saviq> or https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/optimize_LVWPH_layout/+merge/290021
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<Saviq> have started CI on those two now
<tsdgeos> yes first one
<tsdgeos> maybe both collide
<tsdgeos> but i thoguht i had stacked them already
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> let me run the tests on lp:~aacid/unity8/optimize_LVWPH_layout locally
<Saviq> we've 2 phones in jenkins now so things should be a bit quicker
<Saviq> but need to fix an AP test on arale
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yresterday i found the most weird bug, qtcreator 4 beta binaries from upstream (that include Qt) hang when loading a qmlprofiler trace on my xenial install, but not on my Arch Linux install (on other PC)
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah definitely broken (LVWPH tests) will fix
<Saviq> ack
<tsdgeos> sorry about that :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nw, /me just happy jenkins is allowing us to catch those easily (I know have a job that runs all our tests on silos so we can focus on manual testing)
<Saviq> s/know/now/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ack, will interrupt the previous run, then - which branch of the two?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the error is in scond branch (optimize)
<tsdgeos> but i pushed both
<tsdgeos> since they didn't compile so i had to merge unity8 in
<Saviq> ack, will interrupt both :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so the issue was a trunk merge?
<tsdgeos> no no
 * Saviq didn't see an explicit commit to fix the problem :)
<tsdgeos> was the optimize merge with sectiondelegates merge
<tsdgeos> basically i changed the "API" of LVPWH on the "optimize" branch
<tsdgeos> and then the new test from sectionDelegateResizes wasn't using that "API"
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I tried Unity8 yesterday on my laptop, the laptop have an HDMI monitor connected (2 monitors in total)
<zzarr> the internal monitor have a resolution of 1366x768 and the HDMI monitor 1920x1080
<zzarr> the mouse cursor was located on the internal monitor while the GUI was located in the lower left corner of the HDMI monitor but it had a lower resolution (I think the same resolution as the internal monitor)
<Saviq> zzarr, it sounds like we got your screens confused - can you please file a bug with apport-bug and attach your ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log? thanks!
<zzarr> I have uninstalled unity8, but I'll install it again (when I come home)
<zzarr> I will of course file a report, I wish to help in what little way I can
<zzarr> duflu gave me this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1401916 so it's a known bug
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1401916 in Ubuntu UX "[desktop] Configuration of screens positions and geometry" [Medium,Triaged]
<zzarr> Saviq, I used the "unity8-desktop-session-mir" under 15.10, since then I have installed 16.04 (update-manager -d)
<zzarr> it might be an old version, I will install the package again and see if the problem still exists
<zzarr> Saviq, will I get a later version if I install the unity8-lxc?
<Saviq> zzarr, unity8-lxc is unmaintained I'm afraid :/
<Saviq> zzarr, what distro are you on, btw?
<Saviq> release, rather, I can probably safely assume you're on Ubuntu ;)
<zzarr> Saviq, distro.. (you have to guess), just the normal desktop (with Unity7)
<Saviq> zzarr, which version?
<zzarr> 16.04
<zzarr> Saviq, I'm running Ubuntu @ home, @my jobb and on my phone :-)
<zzarr> there are a few servers as well :-)
<Saviq> zzarr, ok then yeah, 16.04 unity8-desktop-session-mir is suposed to work, for a certain definition of working
<Saviq> please file a bug with apport-bug and attach unity8.log, thanks!
<zzarr> I will do (if the problem occurs, but I will not be able to test until I get home, about 10-11 hours from now)
<zzarr> I live in Sweden you see and the clock is 11:05 here and I will come home about 21-22
<zzarr> Saviq, may I ask what time zone you're in?
<Saviq> zzarr, CEST
<Saviq> UTC+2
<zzarr> Saviq, same as me then
<Saviq> zzarr, no worries, whenever you're ready
<zzarr> yes
<zzarr> is the package in the repo the latest one?
<tsdgeos> yes
<pstolowski> Saviq, cimi, hey, would you like to merge silo 71 with any other unity8 stuff, or can we plan for a separate landing?
<cimi> it can be separate, as it looks like it's fine to land...
<cimi> and we have nothing at the moment that touches the same codebase we want to land
<cimi> but Saviq to decide :)
<zzarr> thanks tsdgeos
<Saviq> pstolowski, cimi, if you're ready with it - land it
<Saviq> cimi, pstolowski, triggered a test run for it here https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/72/
<cimi> Saviq, ta
<pstolowski> k. we will need to wait for silo 6 though
<Saviq> ack, let's see how that goes
<pstolowski> Saviq, addin one more MP to silo 71
<Saviq> QA has a few silos on their plate already so...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fwiw i found out the thing that make the trace loading work on my arch machine and not on my ubuntu machine, the arch machine doesn't have unity8 source code :D
<tsdgeos> https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/154983/
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no test? *frown* ;)
<tsdgeos> shhhhh
<tsdgeos> i don't even know if they have testing in place
 * tsdgeos checks
<Saviq> biab
<tsdgeos> not from what i can see
<dandrader> Saviq, what's the make target that runs all qml tests?
<dandrader> Saviq, found it: xvfbuitests
<Saviq> dandrader, here's a result from silo 13 https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/71/#showFailuresLink
<Saviq> greyback_, a second run seems to have been happier ↑
<greyback_> Saviq: I rebuilt the silo last night, so code is fresh. Ok, dandrader was getting just 1 AP fail, with & without the silo
<greyback_> Saviq: those qmluitests should all pass too, right? It's not a CI issue
<dandrader> Saviq, this link is nonsense: there's no SessionContainer in surfaceListModel
<dandrader> Saviq, don't know what's going on there...
<greyback_> dandrader: tests/qmltests/Stages/tst_SurfaceContainer.qml - test called itself "SessionContainer"
<dandrader> greyback_, mystery solved. thanks
<greyback_> np
<tedg> So I have a CI autopilot failure that I don't think is my fault, is this normal? https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity8/username-from-uid/+merge/291164/comments/745648
<Saviq> tedg, not "normal", but not your fault either
<tedg> Saviq: Should I rebuild?
<Saviq> tedg, I did already
<tedg> Or, I guess, can I rebuild?
<tedg> Oh, cool! Thanks!
<Saviq> dandrader, greyback_, yeah, we only expect a single AP failure these days
<Saviq> pstolowski, any idea about https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-071/+build/9547396 ?
<pstolowski> Saviq, uh, location service dev? no idea
<Saviq> pstolowski, this happened after your last rebuild
<Saviq> pstolowski, owait https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-071/+build/9547402
<pstolowski> Saviq, but that's s390x
<Saviq> pstolowski, actually that's what the failure's about
<Saviq> the s390x is expected
<pstolowski> Saviq, more worrying is ppc64el
<pstolowski> Saviq, yeah exactly
<Saviq> pstolowski, I think I saw this already, is flaky
<Saviq> mterry, can you please kick https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-071/+build/9547402 ? thanks
<pstolowski> Saviq, yes it is
<pstolowski> and there is a bug opened for that
<mterry> yeah
<mterry> someone got it
<dandrader> mterry, you around?
<mterry> dandrader: yeah...  what's the deal with the tutorial test?
<dandrader> mterry, failing test_tutorialBottomOnlyCoversSideStageOnTablet
<dandrader> mterry, with the surface WM branch
<dandrader> mterry, so how do I get to play with the button tutorial
<dandrader> mterry, also doesn't help that the side stage is broken in tst_Tutorial for some reason (including in trunk)
<dandrader> mterry, that second issue I can investigate
<mterry> dandrader: open the fake dialer app from the launcher in tryTutorial
<dandrader> mterry, great, found a fix for the broken side stage in tst_tutorial
<mterry> nice
<dandrader> mterry, missing nativeWidth and nativeHeight in Shell {}
<dandrader> mterry, so I launch dialer, then what?
<mterry> dandrader: you should see a bottom edge hint when it comes up
<dandrader> mterry, thing I got it. then click "restart tutorial"
<mterry> you shouldn't need to
<mterry> Oh I guess you need to do it once
<mterry> Either before or after launching dialer
<mterry> should probably start tryTutorial in tutorial mode
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback_, all tests should be passing now in unity8/surfaceListModel
<Saviq> dandrader, is it rebuilt yet?
<dandrader> Saviq, no, it's not. I can't isssue builds myself
<Saviq> nope - ok, I'm building
<Saviq> let's fix that btw
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, you're now in ci-train-users team, you can trigger jobs etc. - let me know if you need guidance
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<dandrader> Saviq, what should I do again when untiy8 gets stuck in  gst_update_registry() in a desktop?
<dandrader> Saviq, man, should have written it down...
<Saviq> dandrader, log in to X11 :)
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, thanks
<Saviq> bug #1525285
<ubot5`> bug 1525285 in clutter-gst-3.0 (Ubuntu) "inspecting clutter plugin hangs outside X11" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525285
 * dandrader copy-pastes the IRC conversation this time
<dandrader> Saviq, oh, killing untiy8 also seemed to do it
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-08
<om26er> Hi! Is there an API to get current frame rate of unity8-dash ?
<om26er> duflu, ...do you know ? ^
<duflu> om26er: Yes, I wrote it :)
<duflu> Just a sec
<duflu> $ restart unity8-dash MIR_CLIENT_PERF_REPORT=log
<duflu> $ tail -f ~/.cache/upstart/unity8-dash.log
<duflu> Although vsync creates confusingly limited numbers so you can also try:
<duflu> $ restart unity8-dash MIR_CLIENT_PERF_REPORT=log MIR_CLIENT_FORCE_SWAP_INTERVAL=0
<duflu> $ tail -f ~/.cache/upstart/unity8-dash.log
<duflu> om26er ^
<duflu> om26er: Also with results:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1564721
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1564721 in Canonical System Image "Unity8-dash render time is too high, causing frame skipping" [High,Confirmed]
<om26er> duflu, so I have to grep fps out of that log file, hmm.
<om26er> I am planning to write a test for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1563287
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1563287 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Right edge switcher stutters badly with only a few apps opened" [High,Confirmed]
<duflu> om26er: Yes you do. Qt/QML also has graphical numbers, but those are disabled in code. The Unity8 team is working on turning on the feature this week
<om26er> which I can use to narrow down there the regression happened. Like flashing the device with increment of +1 then running the test for fps etc
<duflu> Qt/QML also has *on screen* numbers
<duflu> om26er: I reflashed my krillin today but unfortunately could not get it to stutter. Only smooth in the switcher
<om26er> duflu, which image number ?
<duflu> I would also like to add on-screen reporting in Mir itself. But there's resistance within the team to let me do that (only because some people say text rendering doesn't belong in Mir)
<om26er> I have r305 and the lag is quite visible. I have six apps running.
<duflu> om26er: 308 ... and it seems smooth
<duflu> Although I probably never ran more than 4 or 5 apps
<om26er> duflu, having something for fps in Mir sounds like a good thing, given we know there may be clients other than unity8 as well.
<om26er> I will update to latest.
<duflu> om26er: Well we've had built-in performance logging for all Mir clients since around late 2014 at least. It's only to the log though
<duflu> That's also a good thing, as the reporting does not affect the performance itself
<duflu> You can use MIR_CLIENT_PERF_REPORT=log on unity8 too ... since it's a nested server it is a Mir client
<dandrader> so what's next for surface-wm?
<dandrader> greyback, ^
<greyback> dandrader: you fixed all the tests?
<dandrader> greyback, yes
<greyback> dandrader: great.
<greyback> then we should try landing
<dandrader> greyback, silo 013?
<dandrader> greyback, we should also have the prereq branches there
<greyback> dandrader: I doubt it. I'm not the lander these days. Saviq around?
<greyback> that was more a silo for testing convenience
<Saviq> wassup?
<Saviq> dandrader, last night there was one more failure
<Saviq> dandrader, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/90/
<dandrader> Saviq, fixed
<Saviq> greyback, "Lander IRC Nicks: greyback" wdym "you're not the lander"?
<greyback> Saviq: the usual, fobbing off responsibility ;)
<Saviq> greyback, would you say it's ready to land, then?
<greyback> Saviq: I want to do a quick sanity pass, but my answer is yes
<Saviq> greyback, ok, then - Lander: Approved to get the autopkgtest machinery going - please describe a bit what to pay attention to during QA
<Saviq> dednick, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/736 can be abandoned probably?
<dednick> Saviq: yep
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, one small thing still, sorry: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/enable_debugging_flag/+merge/290969
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, but yes, I think this is much better like this, no need to force people setting 2 things just to enable 1 thing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i copied the code form qtbase
<tsdgeos> so i don't think it's wrong
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: see https://github.com/qtproject/qtbase/blob/dev/src/corelib/kernel/qcoreapplication.cpp around line 195
<tsdgeos> or rather https://github.com/qtproject/qtbase/blob/5.5/src/corelib/kernel/qcoreapplication.cpp
<mzanetti> hmm... strange
<tsdgeos> around line 190
<tsdgeos> which is the 5.5 version
<tsdgeos> 5.4 version is the same https://github.com/qtproject/qtbase/blob/5.4/src/corelib/kernel/qcoreapplication.cpp
<mzanetti> hmm... I mean... I didn't invent that debug print I posted...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i know
<tsdgeos> that's the parser being stupid
<tsdgeos> doesn't the thing still get enabled?
<mzanetti> nope, didn't work to connect
<tsdgeos> let me check
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, actually it does work
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: works here
<mzanetti> not sure what went wrong before then
<mzanetti> yeah
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15689587/
<mzanetti> ok... so it's just about the debug print that's bogus
<mzanetti> wfm then
<mzanetti> approved
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, testSpreadDelegate segfaulted
<Saviq> as did testShell... but that one went away with what():  std::bad_alloc
<Saviq> so OOM?
<Saviq> hmm it took it over ½h to throw that
<Saviq> but it did it twice...
<Saviq> dandrader, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/99/testReport/ testSpreadDelegate segfaults on vivid quite reliably (three times already)
<Saviq> I've started https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/100/ to check again
<dandrader> Saviq, how can you tell it's a segfault from that webpage?
<Saviq> dandrader, usually when it's empty it's a segfault - only thing to do is to grep through the console output of the particular build
<Saviq> so you go to https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/99/label=amd64,package=unity8,release=vivid+overlay,testname=qmluitests.sh/consoleFull and look for that test
<Saviq> they run in parallel, so output is a bit meh to read
<Saviq> but
<Saviq> 16:11:15 Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Saviq> 16:11:15 tests/qmltests/CMakeFiles/xvfbtestSpreadDelegate.dir/build.make:52: recipe for target 'tests/qmltests/CMakeFiles/xvfbtestSpreadDelegate' failed
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, there's a segfault somewhere. will run that on the phone to see what I get (no vivid box here)
<dandrader> Saviq, console is a bit useless since outputs are interleaved. tests are being run in parallel, aren't they?
<dandrader> hmm, I wonder if it's even possible to run qmltests on the phone...
<dandrader> I think I'm better off with a vm
<dandrader> Saviq, is silo 76 landing before surface-wm?
<Saviq> dandrader, I was planning that we land surface-wm first - we're close enough
<dandrader> Saviq, great
<dandrader> Saviq, you think a Ubuntu 15.10 image would be close enough to 15.04?
<dandrader> Saviq, can't seem to find a vivid image
<Saviq> dandrader, doubt it, why not just a chroot?
<Saviq> it should be enough to repro - that's what jenkins is doing
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, will try that
<hallyn> any guidance on how to use capslock as control in unity8?
<Saviq> hallyn, don't think it's possible atm, but try and ask in #ubuntu-mir
<hallyn> kind of a dealbreaker
<hallyn> will do thx
<Saviq> you can always swap the keys on your keyboard, will that help? ;)
<hallyn> no i can't they're different sizes
<hallyn> i did used to build a custom kernel with different map, before i used ubuntu...
<hallyn> maybe it's time to bring that back
<hallyn> also, the browser (on amd64) is still busted?
<hallyn> ...  i'm... i'm gonna do it
<hallyn> (kenrel)
<hallyn> is the browser crash deemed low prio bc noone should be usnig unity8 on desktop yet?
<Saviq> hallyn, wouldn't say it's low prio, just there's always things with higher prio... but yeah, outside of the devices we ship u8/mir is still pretty experimental
<Saviq> dandrader_, got it to crash here
<Saviq> will run under gdb
<hallyn> Saviq: so atm the only app which works for me (which, really, is sufficient -i'm using it right now) is the terminal.  should any other apps work?
<Saviq> hallyn, anything that you grab a x86 click for...
<Saviq> hallyn, unfortunately store is a bit broken, but you can go to the store, click install (it will fail due to pkcon - working on it) and then you can "click install..." it
<Saviq> after you find it in ~/.cache/...
<hallyn> Saviq: is there a url where i can see the list of x86 clicks?
<Saviq> hallyn, https://uappexplorer.com/apps?arch=x86_64
<hallyn> hm, empty page
<Saviq> hallyn, hmm? loads 66 pages of apps for me...
<hallyn> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15694247/
<Saviq> hallyn, if you go to https://uappexplorer.com/ ?
<dandrader> Saviq, got anything? I was away
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, just installing symbols
<hallyn> i'm sure i'm supposed to be able to do something with that, but since i have no gui browser working in unity8, i'm trying wget and edbrowse, and nieth like sit
<Saviq> hallyn, right, that page is JS
<hallyn> edbrowse does js.  this is not just js
<hallyn> all right i'l lhave to look at it later then - thanks
<Saviq> hallyn, or just browse the Ubuntu Store - it will only display clicks working on your arch
<Saviq> dandrader, it does segfault maybe every 3 runs here in a vivid+overlay chroot
<hallyn> Saviq: i should be able to browse the ubuntu store from the scopes somehow?
<Saviq> hallyn, yeah, do you not have a huge orange Ubuntu Store icon below... the 3 or so apps?
<hallyn> nope
<hallyn> snappy scope is there...
<hallyn> or do you mean on the launcher?
<hallyn> if so then no
<Saviq> no, on Scopes
 * hallyn installs the unity-scope-scopes pkg
<hallyn> do i need to log out and back in? :(
<Saviq> no
<Saviq> and unity-socpe-scopes is descoped :P
<Saviq> did you install unity8-desktop-session-mir? that should've brought unity-scope-click with it
<hallyn> gr
<hallyn> yeah i have that
<hallyn> so i should *un*install unity-scope-scopes?
<Saviq> doesn't matter
<hallyn> ok
<hallyn> i hope i'm being informative rather than wasting your time
<Saviq> yeah it's fine, I just don't have an idea why you wouldn't see the store :/
<Saviq> dandrader, can't get any symbols out of it :/
<dandrader> great
<Saviq> not even QV4_FORCE_INTERPRETER=1 helps
<Saviq> what's even weirder can't get gdb itself to run the test
<Saviq> had to rely on corefile, which might be why I'm not seeing symbols
<Saviq> aah dumb
<Saviq> qtchooser
<dandrader> Saviq, I'm still prepparing my vivid chroot...
<Saviq> much better
<Saviq> dandrader, got symbols, pasting in a sec
<Saviq> dandrader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15694690/
<dandrader> Saviq, nice, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, lemme know if I can help with something
<dandrader> Saviq, I got an assertion failure on the secon drun
<dandrader> Saviq, did you build with debug on?
<dandrader> Saviq, pushed a change (revision 2352). See if it still crashes for you
<dandrader> Saviq, I'm running it in a loop here and no crash or assertion failure so far
<Saviq> dandrader, no, no debug - it was packages as built
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-09
<dn5> hey so, is there a way to replace unity "Ubuntu Dekstop" with an image or icon?
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-03
<taiebot> Hi all, Was wondering if the crashof unity-8  when closing apps on vivid Ubuntu-touch was likely to be fixed.  I believe it must have been fixed upstream but it's quite frustrating to see unity 8 reboot quite often on the phone. i am asking that because if there is no plan for the foreseeable future i might finally switch to the droid.
<taiebot> BTW the crash happens more easily with the browser app and a video running.
<Saviq> taiebot, I'm afraid not, we've stopped doing any work on vivid, other than any critical security updates
<Saviq> sorry I don't have better news
<taiebot> saviq: it's ok my phone is old (still using Nexus 4) i feel more for all the developers. So much work went into those phones.
<dandrader> tedg, in Manager::focusRequest, why do you need an answer?
<tedg> dandrader: We don't yet, but eventually we'll allow unity to reject it.
<tedg> I imagine some sort of focus mode or something.
<dandrader> tedg, and what would be the difference in UAL's perpective if shell accepted or rejected? focus is a concept that lives inside shell
<tedg> dandrader: We're return error to the caller.
<tedg> We'd
<tedg> dandrader: So that happen on launch() if the app is already running.
<tedg> happens...wow.
 * tedg checks if Google translate can help here
<dandrader> ?
<tedg> Bad Typer -> English
<tedg> I really think XMir is dropping keystrokes, but I can't really prove it isn't me.
<dandrader> oh, you're really dogfooding :)
<tedg> Haha, I've used Unity8 for months :-)
<tedg> Somedays are better than others.
<tedg> Having the shadow on the windows back today is really awesome though. Missed that.
<dandrader> tedg, I think it's really odd to get the reponse to a focus request thorugh ual. the real response will be received when the applications' mir window receives focus
<dandrader> *through
<tedg> dandrader: Sure, but this case isn't an app requesting. It's like someone sending a URL to URL Dispatcher and getting an error there.
<tedg> dandrader: Apps themselves don't use UAL.
<dandrader> hmm
<tedg> Different kind of focus request really. It's a "change application" request by the system.
<boiko> hi guys, is this autopkg test failure known or is it something new: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-2629/xenial/i386/u/unity8/20170403_185700_c0929@/log.gz ?
<dandrader> tedg, any side-effects on Manager::resumeRequest response?
<dandrader> tedg, it will only resume when shell calss Instance::resume anyway, right?
<dandrader> *calls
<tedg> dandrader: So right now the code will just assume Unity doesn't know what it's talking about and timeout. But the goal is to make it so that Unity8 controls those items.
<tedg> dandrader: I would say that you should return true unless you have a reason to object, and then we'll start making it more powerful.
<dandrader> tedg, but an instance only gets resumed when untiy8 calls Instance::resume(), right?
<tedg> dandrader: In practice yes, though there's no technical limitation on who could call that.
<dandrader> tedg, what I mean is that returning true on Manager::resumeRequest won't by itself cause an instance to be resumed, right?
<tedg> dandrader: Corret
<tedg> Correct
<tedg> Okay, now I am tryng to type slow. Nope still missed a couple characters.
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-04
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re-ack https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/fix-window-title-vs-menu/+merge/319975 please?
<Saviq> there's two commits fixing the tests after your ACK
 * tsdgeos clicks
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/fix-windows-behind-unmaximize-transition/+merge/321440 is ready for re-review please
<mzanetti> kk
<awh> Hey folks. Will Unity 8 still use compiz? If not, will there be some similar alternative mechanism for making plugins for it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: fwiw, this is done: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/appdrawer-recent-apps/+merge/319697
<mzanetti> Saviq: just putting together a silo to get a green ci run
<mzanetti> awh: no compiz any more and so far no plugin system for effects...
<Saviq> mzanetti, ack, should we just plug into our current silo?
<mzanetti> if you want, it's not reviewed yet, so a bit of risk involved there
<awh> mzanetti: I'm currently making a compiz plugin that facilitates window nav with they keyboard for touch typists, so it's not effects based. Do you envision Unity8 will facilitate plugging in such functionality at some point in the future?
<mzanetti> awh: unlikely
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, let's leave it out and have a follow-up silo
<mzanetti> kk
<awh> mzanetti: Hmm, that's a shame. Would you accep third party contributions that added such functionality?
<mzanetti> I would think yes, but this is not a trivial task...
<awh> Surely it is not, I agree :)
<awh> What about just contributing the navigation mechanism as a direct patch?
<awh> If that isn't going to fly, I would have to maintain a fork
<awh> Which is super-unappealing
<mzanetti> I didn't really understand what exactly this keyboard navigation does... But in general we do accept 3rd party contributions if they don't break things, are well tested and don't interfere with the design vision of unity8
<awh> That sounds promising, thanks. Are you familiar with the vimfx browser plugin by any chance?
<awh> I'm making something that allows you to change window focus using the same method vimfx uses for navigating to links
<awh> Essentially you press a hotkey, and every visible window is overlayed with a letter (preferring home-row keys - a, s, d etc); pressing that key focuses that window
<mzanetti> ah ok, yes, I've seen such a thing on KDE iirc
<awh> This is quite easily achieved with a compiz plugin that does not interfere with the existing unity7 plugin
<awh> Really looking forward to trying Unity 8 - any thoughts on when it's going to be generally available using the nvidia driver?
<mzanetti> I guess this could be achieved rather easily in unity8 by adding such a keyboard handler to the spread... i.e. one presses Super+W to go to spread and then just starts typing the letters and filters down the items in the spread with that
<mzanetti> can't say much about the nvidia driver support.. maybe try asking in #ubuntu-mir for that
<mzanetti> I did have it running here on noveau, not perfectly but it did run
 * awh nods
<awh> Thanks!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey, I just had my design weekly with vesa, talked about the drawer. He's ok with how I described it, but mind sending a screenshot so he can look at it?
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: http://i.imgur.com/qKcnFZr.png
<tsdgeos> vesar: ↑↑
<mzanetti> ta
<tsdgeos> fwiw lukas wasn't very happy with the blue outline
<dandrader> agree that blue outline doesn't look good
<vesar> thanks! I think as well that the blue outline might be something that our visual team would have different opinion as well
<vesar> could we just drop it?
<vesar> lately we've tried not overuse colors and this is one example when it's not really needed
<vesar> otherwise I'm very pleased to see this implementation. Good improvement!!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, can we just drop the outline, then ↑
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no
<tsdgeos> without the outline it looks awful
<tsdgeos> because it's black on black
<mzanetti> yeah... I would have thought no outline, just the whole background in a "highlight" color
<mzanetti> whether that's blue or orange, I don't properly understand the palette tbh
<Saviq> the blue is too bright
<Saviq> to be a background
<Saviq> tsdgeos, could you show a few options please? no outline, light grey or some such? also with keyboard navigation highlight?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: vesar: http://i.imgur.com/NlBTR8k.jpg without outline
<tsdgeos> Saviq: isn't keyboard navigation blue'
<tsdgeos> ?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> that's why I say blue...
<mzanetti> because it's the color for "highlighted/active"
<mzanetti> but yes, I agree it's too much for the complete background
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, it should be shown on keyboard highlight, too, I think? that would clash with the blue focus outline, so we shouldn't use that, but I'm thinking one of the light greys
<Saviq> Silk or Ash from https://design.canonical.com/2016/05/colour-palette-updates/
<tsdgeos> silk http://i.imgur.com/j8JgsHk.jpg
<tsdgeos> i'm only showing the expanded text on hover, but i guess it makes sense to do what you said and show it on keyboard nav too
<tsdgeos> so blue, nothing or ash?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, silk looks too bright
<Saviq> can you try ash?
<Saviq> and show how it would look along with keyboard highlight?
<tsdgeos> ash http://i.imgur.com/LuX41mQ.jpg
<tsdgeos> ash + keyboard http://i.imgur.com/BbIDY6w.png
<Saviq> and we lost vesa ;P
<Saviq> ughies, that's too close :/
<tsdgeos> a bit, yeah
<tsdgeos> so either
<tsdgeos> we can say "it's a bit too close but whatever"
<tsdgeos> or i don't expand the text on keyboard navigation
<tsdgeos> only on mouse hover like now and it's "less bad"
<tsdgeos> but still a bit useless
<Saviq> yeah, when navigating with a keyboard you need the full name, too
<ltinkl> Saviq, tsdgeos: it would imo look much nicer with the 2 highlights being the same (blue  -> ash, and thinner)
<Saviq> not sure, it's weird to have two items outlined like this
<Saviq> I think I'd actually go for the one without outline
<Saviq> so http://i.imgur.com/NlBTR8k.jpg
<Saviq> the blue keyboard outline wouldn't clash with that
<tsdgeos> both blue https://i.imgur.com/Iq2yYeO.jpg
<Saviq> no, that's bad - tsdgeos IMO let's go with no outline for the full label
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also, make the full label limited in width (2x icon width?) and elided after 3 lines
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i throw away all the code
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry, I did say straight away that it shouldn't just be "as wide as the text is", must've gotten lost in translation
<Saviq> if an app name doesn't fit in 3 lines of text, it's not our fault
<tsdgeos> yes it is
<tsdgeos> it is us that are choosing this very restricted way of showing the app name
<tsdgeos> you mean "if the app name doesn't fit in 3 lines we're fine with that"
<Saviq> no, I'm saying the app name needs to be fixed
<tsdgeos> because unity8 is always right! (TM)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: anyway limiting the width is not going to work
<Saviq> someone has to be
<tsdgeos> see http://i.imgur.com/8qHm1V1.jpg
<tsdgeos> you want to see
<tsdgeos> Controladors Addic
<tsdgeos> ionals
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> noone wants to see that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, word wrap
<Saviq> or well, the elastic one that tries on words and fall backs to forced rwap
<tsdgeos> so
<tsdgeos> Controladors Addic
<tsdgeos> ionals
<tsdgeos> that is what you get with the elastic one
<Saviq> why wouldn't it be
<Saviq> Controladors
<Saviq> Addicionals
<Saviq>  ?
<ltinkl> qml is stupid in word wrapping sometimes
<tsdgeos> i guess it may be that
<tsdgeos> but then suddenlty your 3 lines of text are very few space
<tsdgeos> anyhow i shall stop arguing and do as instructed
<tsdgeos> when is the deadline for this ?
<mzanetti> I didn't follow the whole discussion, but we can't change the keyboard navigation ring to something else than the blue...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ltinkl, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24312576/
<Saviq> mzanetti, not planning to, no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ltinkl, resize that, IMO it behaves exactly like we want it to?
<ltinkl> Saviq, depends on the width of the qmlscene window; it does break correctly but if I shrink it some more, it breaks at random places in the middle of words
<Saviq> ltinkl, that is how Text.Wrap is defined
<Saviq> and that is what we want
<ltinkl> Saviq, yeah I know, but it's wrong :) nobody wants to see "Controlad - ors - Addicional - s"
<Saviq> ltinkl, and we won't
<Saviq> unless the word is crazy long
<ltinkl> Saviq, I want to see a German name there ;)
<Saviq> if you have an idea how to make it "as wide as the longest word, no less than 2×icon.width", I'm fine with that
<ltinkl> Saviq, something that's 25+ letters in one word
<Saviq> ltinkl, I proposed the width to be 2×icon, was probably thinking more like 2×default label width
<Saviq> that would be more than 25+ letters
<ltinkl> Saviq, I suppose we don't want another elision in the extended label, do we?
<Saviq> ltinkl, I proposed 3 lines, if there's more text than that in an app name, I'm not really willing to accept that
<Saviq> that'd be probably 100 or so letters in an app name
<Saviq> so yes, elide in that case
<Saviq> because the alternative is worse
<tsdgeos> Saviq: 2x the delegatewidth or the icon width?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, deleaget
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, so updated https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/spacier_drawer/+merge/321720
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: you'll have to re-review
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, kk, I will
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks, rebuilding the silo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does it wrap good in the end?
<tsdgeos> yeah, i guess 20gu is wide enough
<Saviq> ack, glad
<boiko> hi guys, unity8 autopkgtests failed on xenial/i386 for a silo that contains changes for telephony-service, but it doesn't really look like a real failure:
<boiko> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-2629/xenial/i386/u/unity8/20170403_185700_c0929@/log.gz
<boiko> is it by any chance known already?
<mzanetti> ltinkl: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-focus-on-app-launch/+merge/321868
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-05
<Mirv> boiko: it needs rerun (now is okay), there was a faulty UITK in overlay for a while that needed a no-change rebuild
<boiko> Mirv: nice, thanks! :)
<dandrader> attente,  how do I know if gdk backend probing is at work? and how can I force it when launching from commnad line? looks like it stopped working for me... I'm confused
<dandrader> bregma_, looks like gdk backend probing stopped working for me
<dandrader> bregma_, I did the GDK_BACKEND="" as you suggested
<attente> dandrader: which backend are you trying to use? mir?
<dandrader> bregma_, worked the first fime or so (saw client trying consecutive connections on unity8.log)
<dandrader> bregma_, but not anymore
<attente> dandrader: gtk from z archive checks for mir first before x11
<dandrader> bregma_, now, if I do GDK_BACKEND="mir" on terminal. it all works. but with GDK_BACKEND="" I don't see any connection attempt at all
<attente> dandrader: you'd have to specify GDK_BACKEND="*", but that's a no-op
<dandrader> attente, yes, mir. I'm trying to
<dandrader> get it to try mir via backend probing
<dandrader> attente, ah so it's "*" no just "".
<attente> dandrader: if you want to run this under u8, you can either try ubuntu-app-launch <desktop-file>
<attente> dandrader: you can also try adding '-- --desktop_file_hint=<desktop-file>' after the binary name too
<Saviq> attente, UAL will now launch with GDK_BACKEND="x11" I believe - that's what dandrader's trying to avoid
<Saviq> we weren't ready for the connect, disconnect, connect dance
<dandrader> attente, yeah, I do the hint as well. btw, now you can use a DESKTOP_FILE_HINT env var as well. more convenient
<attente> ah, my bad
<Saviq> dandrader, both of which we should do away with ;P
<attente> dandrader: there's also "X-Ubuntu-XMir-Enable=false" which you can add to the desktop file of the app you want to test to disable xmir and allow gtk to skip to using mir
<attente> but yeah... GDK_BACKEND='*' should get you the original upstream probing order (mir first, then x11), assuming u-a-l doesn't override that
<dandrader> attente, what I want to do is try out gdk's backend probing
<dandrader> attente, now my app started from commandline using GDK_BACKEND="*" \o/
<attente> dandrader: great!
<dandrader> attente, although It only created one connection/session. is that how it works?
<attente> dandrader: yes, it'll only connect once to the mir socket
<dandrader> attente, I thought bakcend probing would cause a gtk app to create a mir connection, then drop it, then finally create a new one and use it for real
<dandrader> attente, so probing doesn't waste connections then? awesome
<attente> dandrader: no, it just tries it, and if it works, keeps it, and moves on to the next if it fails
<dandrader> Saviq, ^
<dandrader> Saviq, now I'm puzzled :/
 * Saviq too
<attente> dandrader: what's the issue? does it look like gtk is creating multiple connections?
<dandrader> attente, I was trying to fix a issue where probing seemed to create a mir connection, drop it, and then create a new final one. that caused unity8 to consider that the app stopped on the first connection drop
<Saviq> dandrader, one of those connections could've been xmir http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24319827/
<dandrader> Saviq, attente, a so xmir would be the one probing for mir?
<Saviq> but that should've worked then with your original approach, 'cause xmir stays on, even if app connects to Mir
<Saviq> dandrader, right now, unless X-Ubuntu..., xmir just gets launched
<Saviq> and should connect first, and stay connected
<attente> i thought the problem was xmir and gtk both connecting to the mir socket
<attente> or is this actually supposed to be ok?
<dandrader> attente, tjat
<bregma_> also, libSDL does the double-probe dance for whatever reason
<Saviq> yes, we'll need the double-double for SDL anyway
<dandrader> attente, yes. multiple simultaneous connections will work now with the qtmir about to be release
<bregma_> heh, double-double makes it sound like a joke in Candian patois
 * Saviq wonders what GDK_BACKEND="" results in, then ;P
<dandrader> bregma_, any simple sdl app in ubuntu you recommend me to use as a test subject?
<Saviq> bregma_, also, can we unset GDK_BACKEND somewhere to verify GTK works?
<bregma_> dandrader, we user neverball for testing
<dandrader> bregma_, great, any env vars I should set?
<bregma_> Saviq, I'm not sure where GDK_BACK gets set (doesn;t seem to be in trunk UAL code), I'd just change the Exec line in a .desktop file to start with "env -u GDK_BACKEND ..." to remove that variable from the app's environment
<Saviq> ah -u
<bregma_> dandrader, er, I'm not sure of the probing order gets set properly in libSDL after recent merged... bschaefer do you know?
<bschaefer> bregma_, SDL2 is still x11 first
<Saviq> dandrader, but doesn't http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24319827/ suggest the approach in to-be-released qtmir didn't work?
<bschaefer> ive not made that patch yet to that lib
<bregma_> bschaefer, what's the env var to force the libSDL probe order?
 * bschaefer has plans for it
<bschaefer> SDL_VIDEODRIVER=mir
<bschaefer> or x11
<Saviq> well, yeah, that's not "probe order' ;)
<bschaefer> haha yeah thats not
<Saviq> dandrader, xmir connects, app connects, gets rejected, app dies, xmir exits
<Saviq> IIUC
<bregma_> libSDL doesn't let you specify the order by env var
<bregma_> just the back end
<bregma_> we should get that patched upstream
<attente> does u8 require upstart for anything?
<bregma_> attente, far as I know it still requires upstart to start itself and its dependencies up
<bschaefer> bregma_, upstream does not want that
<bregma_> bschaefer, upstream needs to be slapped silly
<bschaefer> the order is to do X11 first until Mir or Wayland take over more
<bschaefer> bregma_, yeah ... i asked a year or so ago
<bschaefer> bregma_, but for now we can carry it in a patch
<bregma_> yes, it's pretty much a one-liner patch
<bschaefer> sdl1.2 does check for mir first though (once that lands ... hopefuly ~2 weeks)
<bschaefer> bregma_, yup, but need to get that sdl2 patch in for mir deprecations
<bschaefer> soo might as well add it then
<attente> bregma_: do you know what dependencies rely on that? jbicha was asking in #ubuntu-desktop
<dandrader> bschaefer, doyou have that patched sdl in a usable silo?
<bschaefer> dandrader, sdl1.2? or sdl2?
<bschaefer> i dont have either in a silo
<bschaefer> dandrader, i can make a ppa though
<dandrader> bschaefer, I don't know. whatever neverball uses (that's the preferred sdl app for testing, right?)
<bschaefer> yeah thats sdl2
<bschaefer> sdl1.2 gives you a bunch of other games
<bschaefer> plus mplayer
<bschaefer> which is awesome to watch some videos on mir
<bschaefer> dandrader, let me get a ppa up though with that in the correct order
<dandrader> bschaefer, actually it should be fine without the patch. I just have to change neverballs' desktop file to not use xmir and then it will do probing and find mir, right?
<bschaefer> yeah if it cant find the DISPLAY env
<bschaefer> it'll fail the x11 check and move to mir
<dandrader> bschaefer, then it will make a probe mir connection followed by a real mir connection?
<bschaefer> dandrader, actually that double connection part is not in the current ubuntu archive for sdl2
<bschaefer> that was upstreamed a month or so ago
<bschaefer> sooo sdl2 atm only does 1 mir connection in zesty
<Saviq> dandrader, bregma_, ok I've confirmed now that with and without `env -u GDK_BACKEND` in the Exec line both gnome-softwares start up fine (with silo 2668)
<Saviq> bregma_, so we can undo GDK_BACKEND=x11
<bregma_> tedg, ^^^
<Saviq> dandrader, and that means it's not so much a priority any more
<Saviq> sorry for the noise, I wouldn't have expected ="" to behave differently than ="*" or unset altogether...
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, will go back to multi-instance support work then
<Saviq> dandrader, if you're not far away with this one, might as well complete it - will be needed anyway
<Saviq> but your call at this point
<dandrader> Saviq, was just doing the debugging so far. no real code written
<Saviq> ack
<bschaefer> dandrader, did you still want that ppa (with the upstream SDL2 changes?)
<dandrader> bschaefer, nah
<bschaefer> alright! Let me know if you need any testing for those changes
<matv1> jeez just read the news. gutted as you all must feel
<matv1> I take it this was just as much a bombshell for the Canonical devs as it is for us. Soo sorry for you guys. This should have been something awsum.
<matv1> is mir development going to be discontinued as well?
<lpotter> personally I saw this coming months ago...
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-06
<wswartzendruber> Rest in Peace
<awh> Gutted by the news :( I've been using Unity for my primary desktop at home and work for the past two years, it has been solid
<awh> You did good work folks, thankyou!
<mzanetti> awh: thank you
<mixedCase> So, would this be the channel to discuss about the Unity fork or is there another place for that?
<wswartz> I believe the guy responsible for the community ports of Ubuntu Touch is resolute about a fork.
<wswartz> At least that's what Phoronix says.
<mixedCase> I'm not sure who's behind it but I'm interested. I asked one hour ago if this was the channel to talk about it but nobody answered.
<Saviq> mixedCase, it's a channel as good as any, but note the #ubuntu- prefix - I don't think there's any channel agreed for the fork yet
<mixedCase> Saviq: Yep that's what I guessed :/
<mixedCase> In any case, how many people in here are interested in continuing Unity in a separate direction?
<wswartz> http://www.unity8.org/
<wswartz> I have no idea who created it, but it's gotta be one of the fastest fork announcements ever.
<wswartz> Since this is a community effort now, we need to come to consensus on project goals.
<mixedCase> It's been up for a few hours, and I *just* got a reply from the contact address, the person behind the effort is John Salatas.
<wswartz> I would start by asking him if he has solidified his main goals.
<mixedCase> And definitely, not a fan of mailing lists myself but that looks like the best option for communication.
<mixedCase> Yep
<wswartz> Has he commented to you about the Wayland issue?
<mixedCase> Pretty sure this is him, but no direct confirmation: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/63nb8p/despite_the_sad_news_for_me_personally_i_will/dfvjtif/?context=3
<mixedCase> Whole thread makes for an interesting read.
<wswartz> I've been going over it.
<wswartz> I've never understood the hardware partner argument.  It's not like they have that many desktop partners.  And it's not like CyanogenMod had partners for the first several years.
<wswartz> Anyway, forking Unity 8 is part of the battle.  The rest lies with creating a distro that will bundle all of this into a flashable image.
<mixedCase> Hardware partners are vital for non-niche deployments. The overwhelming majority of people do not care about the software or the hardware independently, they care about a solution.
<mixedCase> So there's a point there.
<wswartz> Did the Ubuntu Touch store ever get from Clicks to Snaps?
<mixedCase> As for the distro, I'd think it's best to leave that as an implementation detail and care about a modular environment that adapts to different conditions.
<mixedCase> wswartz: Not sure.
<wswartz> Of course.  I think Unity 8 and the distro should be two separate things.
<qumak> i think blaming the hardware partners is premature, given that ubuntu touch still feels pretty beta to this day on hardware actually released for it (mx4 is my daily driver)
<mixedCase> Everyone gets a share of the blame, most hw partners have always been too thick-headed to get the OSS development model, and the software side has never put enough emphasis on getting a healthy developer ecosystem going; but with Mir out, that's one less roadblock.
<qumak> hardware partners suck, for sure, they are the reason we are in this mess and that getting a floss phone is so hard
<wswartz> We shouldn't worry about getting a FOSS phone out.  We should worry about publishing flashable images.
<mixedCase> It's my personal belief that Unity 8 could grow into a wonderful DE if it starts playing nice with the current ecosystem and taking Steve Ballmer's catchphrase to heart.
<mixedCase> GNOME has achieved a lot in that space by sheer accident, due to their GObject model sucking less than everything else out here.
<qumak> but when i switch to an app on my ubuntu mx4 i get a stale screenshot of what it looked like when last open and it takes like 5 seconds for the screen to refresh live and for buttons to work, so i understand if hardware partners are skeptical
<lpotter> heh
<qumak> wswartz: yes btw ubuntu touch store has both snaps and clics - https://uappexplorer.com/
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-07
<nanodrone> popey is everywhere
<popey> I am?
<nanodrone> are you a bot?
<nanodrone> oh ubuntu/member/popey, just noticed that.
<nanodrone> i thought there's a bot that maintains the topics for all ubuntu* channels.
<popey> there are bots that do that
<popey> I am not one of them
<popey> wow, I set the topic in here 5 years ago :S
<nanodrone> popey, do you know if ubuntu apps platform will live on or nah?
<nanodrone> i really liked that ubuntu was doing something about it before killing unity.
<popey> I don't know.
<popey> sorry.
<nanodrone> its ok.
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-09
<melonin_highsurf> hello how do i run the unity desktop with UNITY_NEKO=1 to see cats?
<FrogCast> What happens to the project? Can we still contribute code or will someone have to fork it to somewhere?
#ubuntu-unity 2018-04-08
<lex0r> ello peopleeeee
<lex0r> ey lotuspsychje, you following me? :D
<lex0r> can anyone here help me with changing the default screensaver / locking program under unity?
<lotuspsychje> yes, i was payed to follow you around :p
